# Snake Meat......source of chinese virus



## MacTheKnife (Jan 23, 2020)

The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.

.Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart


----------



## Shawnee_b (Jan 23, 2020)

I read also bats, snakes and bats. Perhaps why it is mutation? Those people eat both.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 23, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart


They have a taste for dogs also in that part of the world. Different views between us and them about the canine.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 23, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> ...



Due to a history of famine.....the Chinese will eat just about anything....


----------



## petro (Jan 23, 2020)

Open air markets, no refrigeration, flies on all food supplies, cross contamination, improper sanitation,

What could go wrong?


----------



## White 6 (Jan 23, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> I read also bats, snakes and bats. Perhaps why it is mutation? Those people eat both.


Seems strange, it might be in both warm blooded and cold blooded animals.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 23, 2020)

It's a game of viral roulette: the cause is the homologous recombination of the spike glycoprotein:

Jan 2020 Coronavirus Spike Glycoprotein / Cross-Species Transmission
Homologous recombination within the spike glycoprotein of the newly identified coronavirus may boost cross-species transmission from snake to human.  - PubMed - NCBI

This is apparently from inside the hospital:
Bahar ATAKAN ⚡ on Twitter


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 23, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Some years ago I read that even with their massive move into modernism the last few decades, the Chinese still only have about 350 million people joining the 21st century in any way. That still leaves another 1 billion and 200 million people or so waiting. Of course that does not mean they are all suffering. Quality of life can mean a lot of things. However it does mean there is a higher chance they are not living that well.


----------



## two_iron (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm concerned about Dear Leader Mullah 0bama.... he is rumored to be a huge fan of snake meat, if you catch my drift......


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 23, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> ...




You have the wrong idea.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 23, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...




Everyone will eat just about anything if they are hungry.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 23, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart




Have you ever set foot in China?


----------



## Dana7360 (Jan 23, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart





Snake isn't exotic. 

All of this makes me glad I don't eat most meat.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 23, 2020)

badger2 said:


> It's a game of viral roulette: the cause is the homologous recombination of the spike glycoprotein:
> 
> Jan 2020 Coronavirus Spike Glycoprotein / Cross-Species Transmission
> Homologous recombination within the spike glycoprotein of the newly identified coronavirus may boost cross-species transmission from snake to human.  - PubMed - NCBI
> ...


Eating badgers is apparently a source also.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jan 24, 2020)

two_iron said:


> I'm concerned about Dear Leader Mullah 0bama.... he is rumored to be a huge fan of snake meat, if you catch my drift......



Rumored by who, racist fools like you.  I guess that's the new thing racist do to black men today.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2020)

18 Minutes ago:

A Second Case of Deadly Coronavirus
A second US case of deadly coronavirus has been confirmed, this time in Chicago


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2020)

#14: We'll see if we can verify that. It's already in Shy.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2020)

27 Nov 2018 Badgers Are Being Beaten to Death in China for Your Paintbrushes
https://www.news.alert.com/art-world/peta-animal-cruelty-badger-hair-brushes-1403983

Ap 2007 Detection of a Novel and Highly Divergent Coronavirus from Asian Leopard Cats and Chinese Ferret Badgers in Southern China
Detection of a novel and highly divergent coronavirus from asian leopard cats and Chinese ferret badgers in Southern China.  - PubMed - NCBI

Boycott Chinese paintbrushes.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 24, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods


That's a "nice" way of saying they eat VILE THINGS never meant for human consumption.
Damn heathens


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2020)

promedmail.org
'wild animal sources....the largest seafood market in central China....civets, tiger frogs, peacocks, you have everything.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk - Forum
'Wuhan Coronavirus Can Spread Through the Eyes....An analysis posted online on Friday by scientists at Lancaster University puts RO for the new coronavirus at 3.8 and estimates that should the epidemic continue unabated, there could be 191,529 infections by 4 Feb
....
Patient Diagnosed with Coronavirus in Chicago....From the cited article it clearly shows they are lying given the measures they are taking with this treatment. You don't use robots to treat a patient if there is no threat.'


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 24, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart


Yeah, I'm gonna wait for a news outlet to pick it up.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 24, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods
> ...


How do you determine what is and isn't meant for human consumption?


----------



## Dick Foster (Jan 24, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart



I've eaten rattlesnake. Yes it tastes like chicken but it's a lot of work for little meat. 
The biggest problem I saw in China and most of Asia for that matter is the lack of simple hygiene. For example they'll put a big bowl of some dish in the center of the table, ala family style then everyone digs into that common bowl with their own chopsticks.
 I always make them put a separate set of chopsticks in each bowl to serve the dish with telling them it's simple hygiene. I don't give a shit if it offended anyone because I managed to stay healthy and they learned a little simple hygiene at the same time. 
I thought it odd they did this yet half of them are running around wearing surgical masks all the time.


----------



## norwegen (Jan 24, 2020)

Do they eat snakes like we eat corn-on-the-cob?


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2020)

The article in post #7 cannot be accessed from Pubmed. It states: 
'Beijing, Wuhan, Nanning, Ningbo....Relevant synonymous codon usage (RSCU) bias resembles snake compared to other animals....recombinant between bat coronavirus and an origin-unknown coronavirus....Huanan Seafood Wholesale Market....these data suggest that the 2019 n0CoV can more effectively use snake's translation machinery than that of other animals. Two types of snakes are common in Southwest China including the city of Wuhan. Bungarus multicinctus (Many-Banded Krait) and Chinese cobra (Naja atra)....squared euclidean distance between the 2019 n-CoV and B. multicinctus is 12.47, N. atra is 14.70 and distance between other animals is greater than 24: 24.87 from marmota, 25.92 for hedgehog, etc.'

The Many-Banded Krait seems to be the reservoir-vector.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2020)

There is a medicinal snake link to this epidemic, with contamination of Bungarus multicinctus by Bungarus fasciatus. This would be another recombinant opportunity for 2019 n-CoV, RSCU euclidean distance unknown:

Mar 2019 Wuhan / Beijing
Rapid identification of common medicinal snakes and their adulterants using the Bar-HRM analysis method.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 24, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart



Us pigs take offense to that. We only transmit enlightenment....


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2020)

It's been said that Bill Gates owns a patent on coronavirus. Which one?

Dec 2019 Human Cancer Cell Death
Phospholipase A2 from krait Bungarus fasciatus venom induces human cancer cell death in vitro.  - PubMed - NCBI
'Beta-Bungarotoxin from krait, Bungarus multicinctus venom showed concentration- and time-dependent cytotoxicity against human neuroblastoma SK-N-SH cells.'


----------



## MindWars (Jan 24, 2020)

Oh i see yours hasn't been moved or locked either on this 50 millionths posted topic CORONA VIRUS . .






No More Fake News Jon Rappoport Investigative Reporter


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2020)

'Interestingly, no similar sequence was found with known sequence in the database, suggesting that a putative recombinant parent virus was still unknown.'

Avian Flu Talk: 'The Independent understands that public health officials are making attempts to trace as many as 2,000 people who have arrived in the UK from Wuhan.'

12 Possible U.S. Cases


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2020)

Probably the most dangerous place outside of China is now Australia:

Sat 25 Jan 2020 Herald Sun, Man Who Brought Coronavirus to Melbourne Could Have Exposed Many Others....'arrived in Melbourne at (AM Sun Jan 19, 2020 on Chinese Southern Airlines flight # CZ321 from Guangzhou. The flight included codeshare passengers from Qantas flight # QF330, among four others.'

Sat 25 Jan 2020 11:37 (machine translation, source: Chinese National Health Committee) 'Update of Pneumonia of New Coronavirus Infections as of 24:00 on 24 Jan 2020'...As of 24:00 on [24 Jan 2020] the Health & Health Commission received a total of 1287 cases of pneumonia with coronavirus infection in 29 provinces, including 237 severe cases and 41 deaths (39 cases in Hubei Province, 1 case in Hebei Province, 1 case in Heilongjiang Province; 38 cases have been cured and discharged. A total of 1965 suspected cases were reported in 20 provinces (autonomous regions and municipalities).'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2020)

1 Hour Ago
Chinese leader warns of 'grave' coronavirus crisis as US diplomats prepare to leave Wuhan


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 25, 2020)

Boy. I'm really hungry after reading this thread.

Better to eat vegan in China.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jan 25, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


I'm sure human beings have been a part of their diets here and there.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2020)

They apparently eat the vector snake (Many-Banded Krait) considered to be medicine, perhaps for cold-and-flu season. This medicine, as has been shown, can be contaminated with another species of krait, which makes two possibilities for the original reservoir-vector in finding out which snake harbored the original recombination that produced this novel virus: there is apparently no available info about this for B. fasciatus.

24 Jan 2020 The Lancet: Clinical Features of Patients Infected with 2019 Novel Coronavirus.
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)30183-5/fulltext
'....2019-nCoV caused clusters of fatal pneumonia with clinical presentation greatly resembling SARS-CoV. Patients infected with 2019-nCoV might develop acute respiratory distress syndrome, have a high likelihood of admission to intensive care, and might die....The cytokine storm could be associated with disease severity....Most of the infected patients were men....less than half had underlying diseases including diabetes, hypertension, and cardiovascular disease. More than half of patients developed dypsnoea.....The median time from onset of symptoms to first hospital admission was 7.0 days, to shortness of breath, 8.0 days, to ARDS, 9.0 days, to mechanical ventilation, 10.5 days.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2020)

The Reason for "Instant" Chinese Hospitals

'We currently do not know where 2019-nCoV falls on the scale of human-to-human transmission. But it is safe to assume that if this virus transmits efficiently, its seemingly lower pathogenicity as compared with SARS-CoV, possibly combined with super-spreader events in specific cases, could allow large-scale spread. In this manner, a virus that poses low health threat on an individual level can pose a high risk on the population level, with the potential to cause disruptions of public health systems and economic losses. This possibility warrants the current aggressive response aimed at tracing and diagnosing every infected patient and thereby breaking the transmission chain of 2019-nCov.'
(Munster VJ, et al, A Novel Coronavirus Emerging in China -- Key Questions for Impact Assessment, New England Journal of Medicine, 24 Jan 2020)

AS videos at Youtube have mentioned, diagnostic criteria have been (expanded [italics]) to include conjunctivitis. This would support the current eye-to-eye transmission hypothesis for 2019-nCoV.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2020)

Night Rescue, Banded Krait


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 25, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart



Yesterday they said it was bats.

It's a bioengineered virus created by the chinese government. We ALL know this.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 25, 2020)

Welp, WGAF about Global Warming if this takes us all out in a month or so.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 25, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > I'm concerned about Dear Leader Mullah 0bama.... he is rumored to be a huge fan of snake meat, if you catch my drift......
> ...



Barry DOES love trouser snake, but he eats the slithering kind too.

Who do you think has sucked more cocks, Barack Obama, or you? 

I'm sure you're both in the thousands....


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 25, 2020)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/mani...disease-lab-amid-rcmp-investigation-1.5211567


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2020)

This came from Avian Flu Talk forum and is from inside Wuhan. It cannot be accessed simply by typing in the title at youtube: ' [Wuhan Coronavirus] Wuhan Citizen Seeking Help from the World'
@ timepoint 1:04 the citizen mentions (see captioned translation into English) 'high blood pressure or heart attack,' and says that when emergency is called, there is no answer. Hypertension and cardiovascular has been mentioned in The Lancet report for the 2019-nCoV cases (post #36).


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 25, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart




That's what I read to bats 

Moonbattery  and pjw chime inn


Jan252020
*Bat Soup, Moonbattery, and Deadly Disease*
As noted previously (e.g., here, here, here, here, here, here, and here), progressive social engineers want us to eat bugs instead of proper food, for various ideological reasons that would seem reasonable only to a deranged moonbat. Eating weird stuff is perfectly normal, we are told. Other cultures do it; not being like other cultures is ethnocentric and therefore bad (except when they choose to denounce you for cultural appropriation).

However, there could be reasons why our highly successful culture evolved the way it did, with the tastes that have prevailed for generations. For example, we don’t eat bats. Eating bats caused Ebola. Looks like it might also have caused the deadly coronavirus coming out of China:

If not eating bats makes you a racist, let them call you a racist.

On a tips from Kate P and KirklesWorth


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2020)

#44: Yes, we agree with bats for one aspect of the recombination. The article in post #26 strongly suggests Chinese krait (a bat-and-snake recombination).


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2020)

24 Jan 2020 Scientists Debate Whether Wuhan Coronavirus Came from Bats or Snakes Amid Joint US-China Effort to Develop a Vaccine
Scientists debate whether China coronavirus came from bats or snakes


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 25, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart


This disease didn't came from eating any snakes or bats. That is what they want you to think. Asians has been eating these foul animals for thousands of years. But now all of a sudden they are contracting diseases from eating these creatures.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 25, 2020)

Lets not forget According to Wikipedia, there is only one biosafety level 4 (the highest level) lab in China. And it's in Wuhan, where the coronavirus outbreak started


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2020)

Tastes like chicken


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2020)

The article in post #47 states: 'Robertson wrote in a medical discussion forum on Wednesday that the new coronavirus genome data was "most closely related" to three other bat coronaviruses.' This is in spite of the fact that the 2019-nCoV can most efficiently use a snake's translation machinery. This raises some vector vs. reservoir questions.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2020)

Can an escapee (or sabotage) from Level 4 be ruled out? The genome has been published. Would it take an expert to infect bats at the live market? Is there already a vaccine secretly manufactured due to the work at Level 4?


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2020)

Robertson's statement has to be true. Therefore, any who work in Level 4 would immediately know the implications, which is contrary to the Chinese report. The implications include the fact that every one of the three relative bat coronaviruses come with a specific date and geographical location history linked to their genomes.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 25, 2020)

Latest stats
- Cases: 1975, up from 1438 - Deaths: 56, up from 41 - 1st case in Canada confirmed, in Toronto - 1st death in Shanghai - 14 cases in Russia, incl. 7 Chinese nationals in Moscow, 7 near Russian/Chinese border, 1 fatality.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 26, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > I'm concerned about Dear Leader Mullah 0bama.... he is rumored to be a huge fan of snake meat, if you catch my drift......
> ...


white people just can't stop being racist...it's in their genes


----------



## harmonica (Jan 26, 2020)

Aletheia4u said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> ...


good point


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 26, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > two_iron said:
> ...



That’s supposed to be a joke, right?


----------



## MindWars (Jan 26, 2020)

MindWars said:


> Oh i see yours hasn't been moved or locked either on this 50 millionths posted topic CORONA VIRUS . .
> 
> View attachment 302336
> 
> No More Fake News Jon Rappoport Investigative Reporter








New Research Casts Doubt Coronavirus Epidemic Started At Wuhan Food Market


----------



## harmonica (Jan 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


DAMN those white people!!
especially Fuzzy Zoeller


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



It's irony, though Superbadbrutha lacks the wits to grasp it. See, blacks can't be racist, only inferior races like whites can be...


----------



## sparky (Jan 26, 2020)

How to Cook a Snake






python pizza....




grilled rattler....





now i'm hungry.....

~S~


----------



## badger2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Evidence still suggests that the bat virus jumped to the Chinese krait, and then to humans.

24 Jan 2020
https://www.statnews.com/2020/01/24...navirus-genome-tracing-orogins-and-mutations/
'...."The progenitor virus itself was almost certainly one that circulates harmlessly in bats (as SARS does) but has an "intermediate reservoir" in one or more animals that came into contact with people," Andersen said. Rambaut estimates that the Adam (or Eve) virus from which all the others are descended first appeared no earlier than 30 Oct 2019, and no later than 29 Nov 2019....Andersen said: "If these had been multiple introductions," including from many different animals, "there would be more genomic diversity. This was a single introduction." That means that what's sustaining the spread is human-to-human transmission....But an analysis by a team from Wuhan Institute of Virology....determined that the genome of this coronavirus is 96% identical to that of bat coronavirus, suggesting that species is the original source. Unfortunately, genetic analysis can't identify what animal species the coronavirus jumped from into humans.'


----------



## Circe (Jan 26, 2020)

badger2 said:


> 1 Hour Ago
> Chinese leader warns of 'grave' coronavirus crisis as US diplomats prepare to leave Wuhan



The French are evacuating their diplomats, too -- and the Indians their students. Everyone had better go into several days quarantine when they get back home, though! Two weeks, anyway.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk ' Flight OZ909 departs Wuhan to Anchorage, Alaska Mon 27 Jan 2020. The flight going into Anchorage is Asiana(spelling ?) Airlines. If I'm reading it right, there are 1834 flights scheduled for the next 7 days.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jan 26, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > two_iron said:
> ...



There are plenty of white folks who aren't racist, speak for yourself.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jan 26, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Actually it's stupid and I guess folks like you have the wits to grasp stupid.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 26, 2020)

petro said:


> Open air markets, no refrigeration, flies on all food supplies, cross contamination, improper sanitation,
> 
> What could go wrong?


regulations are for communists


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 26, 2020)

By the way....we eat snake here in the US too...it isn't some "Asian" thing...

We also eat turtle...frogs....alligator...etc....

But apparently when someone else eats it -- its "different"


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## harmonica (Jan 26, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


no--NO --white people are RACIST--even the Grammys are RACIST
RACISM and RACISTS Everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 26, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart


They also piss openly on the streets, spit everywhere and cough without covering their mouths.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> ...


I have...a few times in a few places. They are shaved monkeys.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 26, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> ...


SINNERS they are!!!!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 26, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Nope...just disgusting...and make blacks seem quiet.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jan 26, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Folks like you prove they are on this forum.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## harmonica (Jan 26, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


yes--we are RACISTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Mr Trump is the King Racist !!!!!!! = just like Smollet said


----------



## Borillar (Jan 26, 2020)

petro said:


> Open air markets, no refrigeration, flies on all food supplies, cross contamination, improper sanitation,
> 
> What could go wrong?


Yeah, but we are crazy for wanting a country of origin label on the food.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 26, 2020)

One more in Arizona, bringing the U.S. number to 5.


----------



## skye (Jan 26, 2020)

No bat soup for me.

Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## skye (Jan 26, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...




Yes but...there is NO famine anymore.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 26, 2020)

Cobras are pretty deadly but pneumonia? Rattlesnake is a pretty common meal in the American Southwest.


----------



## skye (Jan 26, 2020)

whitehall said:


> Cobras are pretty deadly but pneumonia? Rattlesnake is a pretty common meal in the American Southwest.




Yeah....but it's not only rattlesnake....it's everything that moves.

Shame!


----------



## badger2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Fifth case is Arizona State University but does not live in that housing. Avian Flu Talk: If WHO declares, stock markets may tank.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 26, 2020)

MindWars said:


> Oh i see yours hasn't been moved or locked either on this 50 millionths posted topic CORONA VIRUS . .
> 
> View attachment 302336
> 
> No More Fake News Jon Rappoport Investigative Reporter



Wuhan is where the Chinese bio-warfare labs are located.

Canada “accidentally” sent them some Ebola and other viruses a few years ago.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 26, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



You’re full of shit, asshole.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


It's not like I am claiming to have gone to Mars. It's China. I have seen the Great Wall. I have been to Beijing. I have been to Chongqing, and Guangzhou. I lived in Japan for 7 years...I also lived in Thailand for a spell. Is China such a great leap?
From Don Muang in BKK a ticket to Beijing was about B3,000.
Are you Chinese? Does the truth hurt? Guess what...the rest of Asia feels the same. Especially the Thai...Chinese are like monkeys...screaming, spitting, pissing, chewing like cows. NO ONE likes them.
Do you know what people from Hong Kong call mainland Chinese? Mainland Monkeys. Singapore is the same.


----------



## sparky (Jan 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




And if Aholes  could fly, the USMB would be an airport UnKotare

but that is what we get when the racial equivocal is used to achieve moral high ground

yes it gets old....

~S~


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 26, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



You’re as full of shit as jitler.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 26, 2020)

sparky said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...








oh well

S**** happens . lol


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Believe what you want faggot...not here to convince you of anything.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk, 25 minutes ago: 'No. This comes from a krait or cobra that ate a bat.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 26, 2020)

4:01 PM, A city 1000km from Wuhan just declared a full lockdown: Shantou, on the coast across from Taiwan.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 26, 2020)

MindWars said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


----------



## badger2 (Jan 26, 2020)

The coronavirus is a real life sci-fi nightmare, writes health reporter JOHN NAISH  | Daily Mail Online
'....Scientists believe the creature, which is barely the size of a man's hand, was eaten by a Chinese krait -- a highly poisonous snake....-- from bat to snake to dining table -- is supported by two Chinese-born professors of microbiology and molecular genetics at Pittsburgh University.'


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 26, 2020)

badger2 said:


> The coronavirus is a real life sci-fi nightmare, writes health reporter JOHN NAISH  | Daily Mail Online
> '....Scientists believe the creature, which is barely the size of a man's hand, was eaten by a Chinese krait -- a highly poisonous snake....-- from bat to snake to dining table -- is supported by two Chinese-born professors of microbiology and molecular genetics at Pittsburgh University.'


 Oh what a fucking crock of shit...I suppose it's just a coincidence that the chinks have a level four bio lab. Bats dropping fruit in a pigpen...git tae fuck.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 26, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



Thanks, you lying sack of shit, I will.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 27, 2020)

If post #96 would have read the scientific parts of this thread, there would be a bit more enlightenment.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2020)

I've been thinking about this, and I'm thinking that there are plenty of third world citizens who eat snake meat, bat soup and other not so appetizing things every single day.  Are we sure that this virus is due to something they ate?  Not to mention, the Chinese government (as we know) are famous for coverups and not being honest about things.  I would not be surprised if this virus originated in their Wuhan biological facility.  A worker could have been infected and spread it unknowingly.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 27, 2020)

Apparently, the first case did not eat any snakes before becoming ill:

Wuhan seafood market may not be source of novel virus spreading globally
'....The earliest case became ill on 1 Dec and had no reported link to the seafood market...."No epidemiological link was found between the first patient and later cases,"....Earlier reports from Chinese health authorities and the WHO said the first patient had onset of symptoms on 8 Dec and those reports simply said "most" cases had links to the seafood market.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 27, 2020)

Now at 81 confirmed deaths.

Avian Flu Talk:

'research estimates there are already 44,000 cases in Wuhan'
‘Draconian measures’ urged as research estimates 44,000 virus cases in Wuhan


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 27, 2020)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Is Tony Gwynn stll the best hitter the pathetic Padres organization ever had??


----------



## HaShev (Jan 27, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart


Then it would be the drinking of raw snake blood rather then eating of cooked snake.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 27, 2020)

Borillar said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Open air markets, no refrigeration, flies on all food supplies, cross contamination, improper sanitation,
> ...





badger2 said:


> If post #96 would have read the scientific parts of this thread, there would be a bit more enlightenment.


you can't enlighten a rabid racist......


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart



Pigs are clean animals, despite what you might think.  It is not more risky to have a pig than a cat or a dog.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 27, 2020)

American says Wuhan citizens are "freaking out" at timepoint 2:44:


----------



## badger2 (Jan 27, 2020)

27 Jan 2020 Promedmail Epidemiological Analysis
'....We estimate that only 5.1% of infections in Wuhan are identified, and by 21 Jan 2020 a total of 11,341 people had been infected in Wuhan since the start of the year. Should the epidemic continue unabated in Wuhan, we predict it will be sustained by a larger (by 4 Feb 2020) 191,529 infections; prediction interval, 132,751-273,649, infection will be established in other Chinese cities, and importations to other countries will be more frequent. Out model suggests that travel restrictions from and to Wuhan are unlikely to be effective in halting transmission across China. With a 99% effective reduction in travel, the size of the epidemic outside of Wuhan may only be reduced by 24.9% on 4 Feb 2020. With these caveats in mind, our work suggests that a basic reproductive number for this 2019-nCoV outbreak is higher compared to other coronaviruses.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 27, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk 'The price of Brent crude oil fell below $60 per barrel for the first time since October....oil prices and Asian shares fall as virus fears stalk financial markets....Japanese yen and U.S. Treasury notes in greater demand....Mongolia closes its border and shuts schools....Australia confirms fifth case....'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 27, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk: 'Dr. Xiangguo Qiu is married to another scientist -- Dr. Keding Cheng, also affiliated with the NML....The couple is responsible for infiltrating Canada's NML with many Chinese agents as students from a range of Chinese scientific facilities directly tied to China's biological warfare program:

Institute of Military Veterinary, Academy of Medical Sciences, Changchun
Wuhan Institute of Virology, Hubei
Institute of Microbiology, Beijing

The Canadian investigation is ongoing....the studies of Dr. Qiu are considerably more advanced and apparently vital for the Chinese biological weapons development in case coronavirus, ebola, nipah, Marburg or Rift Valley fever viruses are involved therein....That could mean an offensive agent or modified germ let loose by proxies, for which only China has the treatment or vaccine. "This is not war per se," he said. "But what it's doing is leveraging the capability to act as global saviour, which then creates various levels of macro and micro economic dependencies." '


----------



## badger2 (Jan 27, 2020)

The 44,000 number is stated again in this video:


----------



## badger2 (Jan 27, 2020)

At Avian Flu Talk, there are reports and some speculation as to the question of a coronavirus jumping from a cold-blooded reptile to a human. When we begin to investigate heat and cold shock in coronaviruses, the following study leads back to IBV (Bickerton, et al):

Mar 2012  IBV (Division of Avian Infectious Diseases, State Key Laboratory of Veterinary Biotechnology)
Proteomics analysis of differentially expressed proteins in chicken trachea and kidney after infection with the highly virulent and attenuated coro...  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Western blot analysis confirmed the change in abundance of heat shock proteins (HSP) beta-1, annexin A2 and A5....transcription alterations....The abundance of HSPB1 was increased in tracheal tissues from the P115-infected group at 4 & 7 dpi (days post infection), but decreased in tracheal tissues from the P5-infected group at 7 dpi, relative to the control group.'

We have already posted the article mentioning the transcription machinery of the snake as being more efficiently used by the virus. The article above shows that there are differences in the way coronavirus reacts in the host, so an "intermediate reservoir" mentioned previously, does not necessarily exclude reptiles.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 27, 2020)

There is a heat shock protein 70 linked to SARS-CoV:

Taiwan
Proteomic analysis of up-regulated proteins in human promonocyte cells expressing severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 3C-like protease.  - PubMed - NCBI

Pubmed terms 'snake coronavirus' yields 4 references, one of which (1.) has already been mentioned (post #7):

1.
Homologous recombination within the spike glycoprotein of the newly identified coronavirus may boost cross-species transmission from snake to human.  - PubMed - NCBI

2.
Detection of nidoviruses in live pythons and boas.  - PubMed - NCBI

3.
Properties of isonucleotide-incorporated oligodeoxynucleotides and inhibition of the expression of spike protein of SARS-CoV.  - PubMed - NCBI
(The snake venom phosphodiesterase that affects SARS-CoV does is not identified as to species)

4.) Chinese Animal Markets
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15061910


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 27, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Ted Williams played for them when they were still a minor league team. However...at the major league level...yes.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 27, 2020)

2019-Cov Map and Chron
Tracking coronavirus: Map, data and timeline


----------



## shimon (Jan 27, 2020)

HaShev said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> ...


Once again people are “ snake bitten” this time people doing the snake biting..This whole affair is far from funny but it reminds me of why certain laws are in the Torah regarding what we can and cannot eat some of which make no sense to us today or back then but now that we are seeing the consequences make perfect sense as look at what has been unleashed .....


----------



## HaShev (Jan 27, 2020)

shimon said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


I'm surprised we don't see more avian diseases in the U.S. especially in California where their leftist representatives keep eating crow pie.


----------



## shimon (Jan 27, 2020)

HaShev said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Lol.... That is because they suffer from “ hoof in mouth” disease mostly and their COWardly policies haven’t come home to ROOST just yet..... smiling...


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 27, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart



It's not Monkeys, it's not Snake meat. It's an escaped Virus from the Wuhan level 4 Bio-Weans lab. It' a virus that is owned and patented by an org funded by Bill Gates.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> ...



I don't know if Bill Gates has anything to do with it, but I wouldn't be surprised if it a worker at the lab was infected and spread the virus, and the Chinese are wanting to cover it up.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jan 28, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> ...


*One would think with all the technical advances they've aquired over the decades, they'd come up with some type of FDA policy to monitor their food intake. With over a billion ppl and counting, its clearly something they need to address...I think they eat just about everything God has created, except man and I'm sure that's next on the menu.*


----------



## Mindful (Jan 28, 2020)

History repeating itself, (sars) with the assortment of wild animals caught in the wild, and squashed together in street markets. Maybe this practice should cease.

Just heard from a biologist, that the masks they're all walking around in, are totally useless.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 28, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Hungry people will eat anything. You are no different.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 28, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


Guess they arent aborting enough Chinese girls


----------



## Mindful (Jan 28, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



Tell that to the vegans.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 28, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> ...


Right.  If you want to overcome a population and take over the world, GIVE 'EM A COLD!  
At least half of one percent of people with underlying health conditions might die, too.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 28, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...




 Seems you haven't refreshed your stormfront page in a few years.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 28, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



A starving vegan will get over that nonsense real quick.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 28, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I've heard tales from WW2 survivors about starving and eating anything.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 28, 2020)

The menu:

https://nypost.com/2020/01/23/chine...coronavirus-outbreak-sold-wolves-rats-to-eat/


----------



## badger2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk: As such, the infectious disease specialist with whom I spoke today told me, "There is no way to stop the spread of this."....an infection rate of 83% has been conclusively established by a formal medical study published in The Lancet. 3.5 % death rate for those infected (CDC), 15% death rate for those in serious condition receiving hospital care making 23.3% or more of the infected likely to end up in the hospital. 23.3% of 83% of a population is 20% of any given population that will need to be hospitalized....only 1 in 29 people in seriopus condition will receive proper medical care.
....
16 Jan 45 cases
17  62
18  121
19  198
20  291
21  440
22  571
23  830
24  1287
25  1975
26  2744
27  4515
predicted: 
28  6765
29  10,165
30  15,000
31  22,500
Feb1: 33,750
2  50,000
3  75,000
4  102,500....'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 28, 2020)

We don't as yet know the states of the Americans.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## badger2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Cold-Shock Trial

There are at least two IBV articles of mention in the same volume, one author being Britton (mentioned previously in the thread), and the other study from Singapore.

'IBV defective RNA (D-RNA) CD-61, a deletion mutant of the naturally occurring D-RNA CD-91, is capable of being utilised as an RNA expression vector for heterologous genes....We attempted to enhance heterologous gene expression in CD-61 by utilising the encephalomyocarditis virus (EMCV) internal ribosome entry site (IRES) as an alternative to gene 5 TAS (IBV gene 5 transcription  associated sequence) to control CAT (chloramphenicol acetyltransferase) gene expression....Further work is required to ascertain if the presence of an IRES sequence inhibits D-RNA replication.'
(Dove, Shaw, Hiscox, Cavanaugh, Britton, Enhancement of Defective RNA Expression Vectors as Potential Vaccine Delivery Systems for Avian Infectious Bronchitis Virus, in The Nidoviruses [Coronaviruses and Arteriviruses], Advances in Experimental Medicine and Biology V. 494 pp. 407-9)

IRES links to the cold virus:

Rhinovirus / IRES
All five cold-shock domains of unr (upstream of N-ras) are required for stimulation of human rhinovirus RNA translation.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 28, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


This is it right here. They have yet to become fully civilized


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 28, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



Have you?


----------



## badger2 (Jan 28, 2020)

What does not fit with the proposal that Gates/Pirbright Institute is linked to this is that Britton's article was published in 2001 from Division of Molecular Biology, Institute for Animal Health, Compton Laboratory, Compton, Newbury, Berkshire.

One of the reasons nsp's (non-structural proteins) mentioned in the Pirbright (Bill Gates?) patent did not resonate with aspects of the 2019-nCoV is that structural proteins may be more important in this investigation concerning reptiles. The other report mentioned above, from Singapore, does mention structural proteins:

'Major structural proteins S (spike protein), E (envelope protein), M (membrane protein) and N (nucleoprotein) are translated from subgenomic RNAs 2, 3, 4 and 6 and involve nucleocapsid and virion assembling. Previous studies demonstrated that mutations and deletions on the structural proteins conferred the coronavirus mouse hepatitis virus ts (temperature sensitive) phenotypes (Masters, et al 1994 & Luytjes et al 1997). However, little is known about the mechanisms involved. In this study, ts mutants were generated by growing wild type virus at progressively lower temperatures from 35 C to 28 C on Vero cells. Two ts mutants were isolated from passages grown at 29 C (ts291602) and 28 C (ts282902). Sequence analysis reveals that the mutation emerged in the S protein and an insertion occurred in the N protein. 
....
An IBV strain, Beaudette, grown on Vero cells at 37 C, was plaque-purified and adapted to progressively lower temperatures by growing at 35 C, 34 C, 33 C, 32 C, 30 C, 29 C, and 28 C, for 4, 5, 7, 44, 12, 21 and 29 times, respectively....Plaque assays showed that ts291602 produced at least 1,000 times less plaques at nonpermissive temperature (40 C) than at permissive temperature (32 C), while ts282902 formed plaques only at permissive temperature. We believed that partially lethal and lethal ts mutants were generated through cold adaption of the wild type on Vero cells.'
(Shen S, Liu DX, Institute of Molecular Agrobiology, National University of Singapore, Characterization of Temperature-Sensitive (ts) Mutants of Coronavirus Infectious Bronchitis Virus (IBV), in Nidoviruses (Coronaviruses and Arteriviruses, 2001, pp. 557-62))


----------



## badger2 (Jan 28, 2020)

We are now seeing Asians in Wisconsin wearing face  masks.

Avian Flu Talk: 'Well, my friends, it's that time. We are now seeing human-to-human transmission outside of China. This bug is slow moving but it's apparent that it cannot be stopped. It may take a country at a time, but regardless, to me, this means the next pandemic has officially begun. The fatality rate of this bug dwarfs the common flu. The WHO needs to declare a Public Health Emergency with the information now coming in.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 28, 2020)

2 minutes ago

Australian Scientists Grow Coronavirus in Lab
Aust scientists grow coronavirus in lab


----------



## badger2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Cold-Shock Trail, continued

The genome of the 2019-nCoV will reveal mutations in the S and N proteins, although the ones we note here may differ from 2019-nCoV:

Shen & Liu, continue:

'Nucleotide sequences of the wild type virus and ts mutants were determined using RT-PCR products of the three viruses. An insertion of 9 nucleotides, located near the 5'-end of the N gene of both mutants, was identified. This resulted in an in-frame Arg-Thr-Leu insertion in the N protein between the tenth and eleventh residues of the wild type (Table 2). The insertion corresponds to the slow migration of the N protein of the ts mutants. In addition, three point mutations (Table 2), which caused two amino acid substitutions ( a GLN294 to Leu294 and an Ile769 to Met769) in the S protein of both mutants, were identified. To date, sequences of the 5'- and 3'-NCRm half of the 1a region, whole 1b and structural regions of the wild type and its ts mutant have been determined and no other mutations, insertions nor deletions of the deduced gene products were identified except those mentioned above.
....
In this study, ts mutants emerged in the process of passaging the wild type IBV at progressively lower temperatures. Under this selective pressure, ts mutants dominated soon in the viral population when the temperature shifted from 29 C to 28 C.'

It should be interesting to view the tenth and eleventh residues of the N protein of 2019-nCoV.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 28, 2020)

28 Jan 2020 Japan Sees 1st Coronavirus Case Not Linked to Wuhan Travel
Japan sees 1st coronavirus case not linked to Wuhan travel; patient drove tour bus in Tokyo - The Mainichi


----------



## badger2 (Jan 28, 2020)

28 Jan 2020 China Travel Warning Updated After Coronavirus Patient Flew Through Netherlands
China travel warning updated after coronavirus patient flew through Netherlands; KLM allows rebooking of China travel


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 28, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart


Congratulations on finding a Breitbart article that isn't garbage propaganda!


----------



## badger2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Now 50 cases outside China, and in 16 countries. The Japanese bus driver is mentioned at timepoint 2:05:


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

badger2 said:


> We are now seeing Asians in Wisconsin wearing face  masks.
> 
> Avian Flu Talk: 'Well, my friends, it's that time. We are now seeing human-to-human transmission outside of China. This bug is slow moving but it's apparent that it cannot be stopped. It may take a country at a time, but regardless, to me, this means the next pandemic has officially begun. The fatality rate of this bug dwarfs the common flu. The WHO needs to declare a Public Health Emergency with the information now coming in.'



Why are you talking about avian flu? This coronavirus is not a flu and apparently isn't from birds. It's a kind of pneumonia and so far is killing 5 people per 200, which isn't as bad as some epidemics. Your post about avian flu is confusing. Could you talk about the one we're concerned about, the coronavirus?


----------



## Circe (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> I've been thinking about this, and I'm thinking that there are plenty of third world citizens who eat snake meat, bat soup and other not so appetizing things every single day.  Are we sure that this virus is due to something they ate?  Not to mention, the Chinese government (as we know) are famous for coverups and not being honest about things.  I would not be surprised if this virus originated in their Wuhan biological facility.  A worker could have been infected and spread it unknowingly.



It occurs to me that the stock of the new fake meat companies is likely to soar...…..


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

Circe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking about this, and I'm thinking that there are plenty of third world citizens who eat snake meat, bat soup and other not so appetizing things every single day.  Are we sure that this virus is due to something they ate?  Not to mention, the Chinese government (as we know) are famous for coverups and not being honest about things.  I would not be surprised if this virus originated in their Wuhan biological facility.  A worker could have been infected and spread it unknowingly.
> ...



Not from me!  I will stick to real meat, thanks.  In 20 years, they will be telling us that ingredients in this fake meat cause cancer or something.  I will stick with what I know.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 29, 2020)

#144 fails to grasp that we are monitoring discourse from another forum which indeed is about 2019-nCoV.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 29, 2020)

There's plenty of misinformation circulating. promedmail.org's latest is at least misleading: Novel Coronavirus: Reservoir Suggested, Bats    "We don't know the source yet, but there's pretty strong evidence that this is a bat origin coronavirus.....Mammals, including bats, have ways to identify and respond to bits of DNA, which might indicate an invasion. They have a weakened response but it is still there." This article posits that bats are reservoir to many rial agents because they use a strategy of tolerance instead of resistance to deal with infections.'

In current mainstream literature, it is 99% certain that 2019-nCoV is bat origin. This does not automatically mean that bats are the vector of 2019-nCoV. In addition, the book we are now quoting from (The Nidoviruses) uses stronger terminology when referring to bat infections: bats are "addicted" to the virus, not simply tolerant. We will excerpt this later.

Along the temperature mutant virus trajectory, post #7 focuses on the spike glycoprotein of 2019-nCoV. For the IBV, there are generally four amino acids involved in mutations: glutamine-to-leucine, isoleucine-to-methionine. Even the newly synthesized Australian coronavirus now shows this precise location on its genome. What is the amino acid sequence of the Australian virus at this location? The study in post #136 has an important reference in its bibliography: Luyjtes W, et al [1997] Characterization of Two Temperature-Sensitive Mutants of Coronavirus Mouse Hepatitis Virus Strain A59 with Maturation Defects in the Spike Protein, J. Virol 71: 949-955.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 29, 2020)

The reader can decide. This is the core of the debate:

24 Jan 2020  No, Snakes Probably Aren't the Source of that New Coronavirus in China
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/snakes-probably-not-source-spread-new-coronavirus-outbreak-china


----------



## badger2 (Jan 29, 2020)

The most current pertinent 2019-nCoV article at Journal of Medical Virology:

The 2019-New Coronavirus Epidemic: Evidence for Virus Evolution
Error - Cookies Turned Off
'....The 2019-nCoV is significantly closely related to the specific bat SARS-like coronavirus isolated from Rhinolophus sinicus in 2015 in China (MG772934.1)...Regarding the FUBAR analysis performed on the N region, significant (p-value < 0.05) pervasive episodic selection was found in 2 sites (380th and 410th nucleotide position); Wuhan seafood market pneumonia virus isolate labeled Wuhan-HU-1 MN908947.3....on the 380th aminoacidic position of Wuhan coronavirus sequence there is a glutamine residue instead of an asparagine residue, while on the 410th aminoacidic position there is a threonine instead of an alanine.' 

Recalling our excerpt from yesterday for the Singapore study of temperature-sensitive mutants:
'Nucleotide sequences of the wild type virus and its ts mutants were determined using RT-PCR products of three viruses. An insertion of 9 nucleotides, located near the 5'-end of the N gene of both mutants, was identified. This resulted in an in-frame Arg-Thr-Leu insertion in the N protein between the tenth and eleventh residues of the wild type. The insertion corresponds to the slow migration of the N protein of the ts mutants.'
(Shen & Liu, Characterization of Temperature-Sensitive Mutants of Coronavirus Infectious Bronchitis Virus (IBV))


----------



## badger2 (Jan 29, 2020)

29 Jan 2020 The Latest: Putin Tells Officials to Prepare for New Virus
news.yahoo.com/latest-japanese-relieved-exhausted-leaving-023628142.html
'...."It's a new phenomenon, and the question is how well we are prepared for this." '

A forum  that has much experience talking about preparedness is here:
avianflutalk.com

'To search for a potential virus reservoir, we have carried out a comprehensive sequence analysis and comparison. Results from or analysis suggest that snake is the most probable wildlife animal reservoir responsible for the current outbreak of 2019-nCoV infection. More interestingly, an origin-unknown homologous recombination was identified within the spike glycoprotein of the 2019-nCoV, which may explain its decreased pathogenesis, snake-to-human cross species transmission, and limited person-to-person spread.....These novel findings warrant future investigation to experimentally determine if snake serves as the 2019-nCoV reservoir and the homologous recombination within the spike glycoprotein determine the tropism of the 2019-nCoV in viral transmission and replication. New information obtained from our evolutionary analysis is highly significant for effective control of the outbreak caused by the 2019-nCoV-induced pneumonia.'
(Ji W, et al Homologous Recombination of the Spike Glycoprotein of the Newly Identified Coronavirus 2019-nCoV May Boost Cross-Species Transmission from Snake to Human)

'On the S region, significant (p-value < 0.05) pervasive episodic selection was found in 2 different sites (536th and 644th nucleotide position using reference sequence; Wuhan seafood market pneumonia virus isolate labeled Wuhan-HU-1 MN 908947.3. For the 536th....there is an asparagine residue instead of an aspartic residue while on the 644th ....there is  a threonine residue instead of an alanine residue....No sites under positive selection have been found in the E and M region....2019-nCoV and the Bat SARS-like coronavirus (MG772934) share the same aminoacidic sequence near the 309th position (SKQLQQ) while the SARS reference genome has a different amino acid sequence (SRQLQN). The same results have been found in the 308th aminoacidic position (KADET for 2019-nCoV and Bat SARS-like coronavirus and KTDEA for the SARS reference genome), in particular, in this case the 2019-nCoV has a polar amino acid while the SARS has a non-polar amino acid.
....
Recently, Ji et al described homologous recombination within the spike glycoprotein of 2019-nCoV favoring cross-species transmission and suggested snake as probable virus reservoir for human infection because its Resampling Similarity Codon Usage (RSCU) bias is more similar to Bungarus multicinctus snake compared to other animals and humans. In a previous article it has been proven that compositional properties, mutation pressure, natural selection, gene expression and dinucleotides affect the codon usage bias of Bungarus species.'
(Benvenuto D, et al [Rome/Rio de Janeiro], The 2019-New Coronavirus Epidemic: Evidence for Virus Evolution, J. Med. Virol Jan 2020)


----------



## badger2 (Jan 29, 2020)

This potentially ill patient:

29 Jan 2020 Passenger on Flight from Beijing Evaluated at Logan; Refused Hospitalization, Boston EMS Says
Passenger on flight from Beijing evaluated at Logan; refused hospitalization


----------



## badger2 (Jan 29, 2020)

Yes, there are cautions about the virulence of 2019-nCoV changing that we have seen in current literature. Another example is at Avian Flu Talk forum, Exponential Growth thread, along with some numbers charts:

' "I understand it's not proving to be really lethal, but that can change at the drop of a hat."....The travel ban is not stopping this sucker, not even close. Not enough people are paying attention to this. The actual reported infection rate is following a near perfect exponential growth, matching up on a logarithmic scale. The math is brutal and inescapable.'

By now, the paranoia in Wuhan must be quite palpable.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 30, 2020)

We first hear this news through the grapevine at a Wisconsin clinic at 11:30 AM:

Over 6,000 People Quarantined on Cruise Ship Amid Coronavirus Scare
Over 6,000 people quarantined on cruise ship amid coronavirus scare


----------



## badger2 (Jan 30, 2020)

10 minutes ago: WHO Declares


----------



## badger2 (Jan 30, 2020)

WHO Declares Coronavirus Global Health Emergency
WHO declares coronavirus global health emergency; first US case of person-to-person transmission confirmed


----------



## Circe (Jan 30, 2020)

badger2 said:


> We first hear this news through the grapevine at a Wisconsin clinic at 11:30 AM:
> 
> Over 6,000 People Quarantined on Cruise Ship Amid Coronavirus Scare
> Over 6,000 people quarantined on cruise ship amid coronavirus scare



There seems a lot of confusion over whether they are letting these people go or not....they were going to, and then people said something about the "first round of tests" and they're still all on the ship as of 1/30, I believe. 

Just sayin' ---- Italy has a famously lot of experience with plague ships. The, ahem, original plague ships came in to Genoa from Messina October 1347, and, well, killed much of Europe. 

This disease is killing only 22 in a thousand so far, so it's not that bad. But you can't blame the Italians: this is something they REALLY know about. For centuries and centuries.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 30, 2020)

Australia: 9th confirmed case

31 Jan 2020  First Coronavirus Case in India: Patient Has Tested Positive for nCoV
First Coronavirus case in India: Patient has tested positive for nCov
'....Kerala....'

30 Jan 2020 Wisconsin State Journal, Search is On for an Antiviral Drug. College with 40,000 Students Prepares for Next Necessary Steps
'In his UW Madison lab, Robert Kirchdoerfer studies proteins from six different types of coronaviruses, including SARS and MERS....Within two weeks he expects to get proteins from the new coronavirus...."Our goal is to identify these sites and figure out how they work, and use those as targets to develop antiviral drugs," he said.....The new virus appears to be less deadly than SARS and MERS, and so far it presents much less of a threat in Wisconsin than seasonal flu, which has killed at least 23 people in the state since October.....uses moth cells to grow proteins from coronaviruses like the new virus in China that has caused the outbreak....A campus message about the new coronavirus issued last week was translated into five languages...."The next two to four weeks will really tell," Olsen said.'

Moth cells are likely from Spodoptera, and here is where the article from Singapore on ts mutants becomes interesting, because the moth cells link to mouse hepatitis virus strain A59, mentioned previously in this thread:

MHV Coronavirus / Spodoptera frugiperda
Evaluating and selecting a computer system.  - PubMed - NCBI
' Cells and Viruses. Spodoptera frugiperda (Sf9) cells were maintained at 27 C in TC-100 medium.'

Compare temperatures for IBV mentioned earlier (28 C-27 C).


----------



## Circe (Jan 30, 2020)

Okay, 2.2% death rate in a susceptible population, which the whole world is. That's 22 in a thousand, 22 times normal influenza death toll (0.01 or one in a thousand). So if we have had 8000 flu deaths this year in America, that's 22 x 8000, which I will leave as an exercise to the student, but.....it's sort of a lot. Probably shouldn't let it get loose, if we can help it.

The WHO guys said their main concern is not us, of course. We have the best health system in the world. They were concerned about countries with a "less robust health care system" --- Africa, Muslim areas, South America, India and points east of that. So if our death count would be 100,000, think what theirs would  be _in toto_. A lot. Nigeria: no, they couldn't do anything to stop this virus. They barely stopped Ebola, and that requires for transmission handling dead people! This virus only requires breathing in the same area, coughing, or pushing a door open.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 30, 2020)

We can clearly see that the Pubmed abstract number for the target article is 109946, yet the article is not retrieved. This may work, see reference #15:

moth cells coronavirus - PMC - NCBI


----------



## Circe (Jan 30, 2020)

badger2 said:


> 10 minutes ago: WHO Declares



They declared, all right: and the stock market, down ALL day, went up to 124 positive!! WHAT? WHILE he was talking the Dow went down from -32 to -120 in TWO jumps, darndest thing to watch, very dramatic.  But shortly it started up and closed quite high. I cannot understand what the traders were thinking.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 30, 2020)

Yes, and notice that it's from Rome (previous post) where the study supports the snake hypothesis of Ji et al. Unfortunately, we can't exclude viral mutations as the epidemic proceeds. The virulence may not remain at this level. The virus may also be transmitted through the eyes. What if no breathing has to happen? Suspected cases are pending in the Sudan.

Due to the moth-cell studies, it is time to investigate the target article we mentioned earlier in post #148: Characterization of Two Temperature-Sensitive Mutants of Coronavirus, (precisely [italics]) because it's the same strain as the moth cell reports.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 30, 2020)

One little virus, many futures dealers and Wuhan prisoners.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 30, 2020)

Variants at this time, and a map:

nextstrain.org
(click on Latest Data and Analysis; Nonthaburi is in Thailand)


----------



## badger2 (Jan 30, 2020)

Forthcoming, will link the mouse hepatitis coronavirus to cold-shock for human hepatitis B virus and both to vesicular stomatitis virus (VSV) spikeless particles. Ebola vaccine is based on VSV.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 31, 2020)

Sudan's suspected cases is the country to watch.

The Latest: WHO: Virus Could Overwhelm Africa Health Systems
The Latest: WHO: Virus could overwhelm Africa health systems


----------



## badger2 (Jan 31, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk forum: 'When the true CFR starts to show up in about two weeks, people are going to start freaking out....Doctor infected in France (source: Jerome Salomon)

Promedmail: China: There are now 7711 confirmed cases and 12,167 suspected cases....India patient was studying at Wuhan University....Vancouver, British Columbia, 1 confirmed case....North Shore, Richmond and Sea to Sky Corridor as far as Bella Coola.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 31, 2020)

3 hours ago

Russia: Two Cases Confirmed, All of Chinese Border is Closed
First two cases of coronavirus confirmed in Russia, both Chinese citizens


----------



## badger2 (Jan 31, 2020)

On the "Official" coronavirus thread, one can see how easy it is to go off-track by fixating on numbers: 'The overall numbers are for influenza, but you know it's not the same. It's like comparing mass shooting to auto accidents.'

When we notice similarities, the parameters change:

'....Another finding which supports the role of the homologous spike proteins in directing virus assembly is the inhibition of mixed phenotype formation in polarized epithelial cells. Mixed phenotypes were not formed between influenza virus and VSV early in double infections (Roth and Compans, 1981) because influenza virus buds from the apical membrane domain and VSV from the basolateral membrane of polarized MDCK cells. Formation of mixed viruses was observed only after cytopathic effects had led to loss of surface polarity and to mixing of the basolateral VSV G protein and the apical influenza surface glycoprotein over the whole cell surface.'
(Metsikko K, Simons K, THe Budding Mechanism of Spikeless Vesicular Stomatitis Virus Particles, EMBO Journal [1986] 5: 1913-20)


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 31, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart


Uh..no---I do believe that the OP is a legitimate case of "fake news" How ironic, eh?

Don’t Blame Bat Soup for the Wuhan Virus

*"Racist memes target Chinese eating habits, but the real causes of the coronavirus are more mundane.*

*As news of the Wuhan virus spread online, one video became emblematic of its claimed origin: It showed a young Chinese woman, supposedly in Wuhan, biting into a virtually whole bat as she held the creature up with chopsticks. Media outlets from the Daily Mail to RT promoted the video, as did a number of prominent extremist bloggers such as Paul Joseph Watson. Thousands of Twitter users blamed supposedly “dirty” Chinese eating habits—in particular the consumption of wildlife—for the outbreak, said to have begun at a so-called wet market that sold animals in Wuhan, China.*

*There was just one problem. The video wasn’t set in Wuhan at all, where bat isn’t a delicacy. It wasn’t even from China. Instead it showed Wang Mengyun, the host of an online travel show, eating a dish in Palau, a Pacific island nation. Sampling the bat was simply an addition to the well-trodden cannon of adventurism and enthusiasm for unusual foods that numerous American chefs and travel hosts have shown in the past.*
*At a time of heightened fear over a viral pandemic, the Palau video has been deployed in the United States and Europe to renew an old narrative about the supposedly disgusting eating habits of foreigners, especially Asians. Images of Chinese people or other Asians eating insects, snakes, or mice frequently circulate on social media or in clickbait news stories. This time, that was mixed with another old racist idea: that the “dirty” Chinese are carriers of disease. Many Americans long believed that, as the New York Daily Tribune wrote in 1854, Chinese people were “uncivilized, unclean, filthy beyond all conception.” Today, those same ideas have often been transferred to other groups such as South American refugees, yet they still persist in the way some Westerners think about China.*

*At a time of heightened fear over a viral pandemic, the Palau video has been deployed in the United States and Europe to renew an old narrative about the supposedly disgusting eating habits of foreigners, especially Asians.*

*These prejudices can fuel fear and racism. As the Wuhan virus spreads, the Chinese as a group are more and more likely to be blamed for its incubation and spread. In countries such as Malaysia and Indonesia, where there are already clashes around ethnic Chinese, those sentiments could turn nasty. In the West, especially under the Trump administration, it could fuel both government and public prejudices."*


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 31, 2020)

How


EvilEyeFleegle said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> ...



Such a typical liberal response....blame any and or everyone but those responsible.....and above all --try to divert attention from the real cause and those really responsible in order to  try and shift blame to the Trump administration....thus ignoring the real cause and things that actually need to be done to stop the spread of this virus....one idiotic poster such as above could easily be ignored but this type of mindset is so prevalent with the democrats/liberals/leftwingers.

This sort of mindset/stupidity comes into play time and again over and over....anytime there is a problem this liberal knee-jerk reaction to not blame the real cause or those responsible but to shift it to their political opponents is truly outrageous....blatantly trying to turn  a very dangerous health problem into a political issue.....we saw the same thing when the hiv problem presented itself....and the result of that was millions of deaths that could have been avoided if the political game played by the liberals had not interfered.

Hopefully the chinese coronavirus will be stopped but--- if it it is not and it continues to spread world-wide and millions die...those who have played or are trying to play politics with it will be a huge reason for it not being stopped.....and we see China after being the cause of this virus......refusing to accept our help....we have very capable experts from the center for disease control that could be of tremendous help to china....but China is refusing the help..........why?  -- politics.

Where Does The Flu Come From, And Why Are We Susceptible To Flu Every Year?


https://nypost.com/2020/01/31/deadly-coronavirus-may-have-originated-in-bats-researchers/

But whatever the cause it originated in China and they need to be more cooperative with the rest of the world to stop it.


Wuhan Coronavirus: China Plays the Blame Game


----------



## badger2 (Jan 31, 2020)

These sea worms rise to the surface at a certain time of the season, which are eaten, though it's the snails that harbor disease:

Palolo Worm
Palolo worm | polychaete
'....last quarter moon in October.'

Palolo viridis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palolo_viridis
'....Samoa....'

Schistosoma japonicum
Control of Schistosoma japonicum infection in Lindu Valley, Central Sulawesi, Indonesia.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....will place some 70,000 people of the adjoining Palu and Palolo areas at risk.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 31, 2020)

Trump's Coronavirus Task Force has already been named.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 31, 2020)

For excerpting the "addiction module" in viruses and temperature-sensitive mutants, a rival study has emerged at Pubmed which goes into detail of the 2019-nCoV:

Receptor Recognition by Novel Coronavirus from Wuhan: An Analysis Based on Decade-Long Structural Studies of SARS
Receptor recognition by novel coronavirus from Wuhan: An analysis based on decade-long structural studies of SARS.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....What is the source of 2019-nCoV and did a key intermediate host play an important role in the current 2019-nCoV outbreak? Similar to SARS-CoV, 2019-nCoV most likely has originated from bats, given its close phylogenetic relationship with other beta-genus lineage b bat SARS-CoV (Fig. 2). Moreover, 2019-nCoV likely recognizes ACE2 (angiotensin-converting enzyme 2) from a diversity of animal species, including palm civets, as its receptor. In the case of SARS-CoV, some of its critical RBD (receptor binding domain) residues were adapted to human ACE2, while some others were adapted to civet ACE2; this type of partial viral adaptions to two host species promoted virus replication and cross-species transmission between the two host species. In the case of 2019-nCoV, however, there is no strong evidence for adaptive mutations in its critical RBM (receptor binding motif) residues that specifically promote viral binding to civet ACE2.

Hence, either palm civets were not intermediate hosts for 2019-nCoV, or they passed 2019-nCoV to humans quickly before 2019-nCoV had any chance to adapt to civet ACE2. Like SARS-CoV, 2019-nCoV will likely replicate inefficiently in mice and rats, ruling them out as intermediate hosts for 2019-nCoV. Moreover, we predict that either 2019-nCoV or laboratory mice and rats would need to be genetically engineered before a robust mouse model for 2019-nCoV would become available. Pigs, ferrets, cats and non-human primates contain largely favorable 2019-nCoV-contacting residues in their ACE2, and hence may serve as animal models or intermediate hosts for 2019-nCoV. It is worth noting that SARS-CoV was isolated from palm civets near Wuhan in 2005, and its RBD had already been well adapted to civet ACE2 (except for residue 487). Thus bats, and other wild animals in and near Wuhan should be screened for both SARS-CoV and 2019-nCoV.

These above analyses are based on the modelling of 2019-nCoV RBD/ACE2 interactions, heavily grounded in a series of atomic level structures of SARS-CoV isolated from different hosts in different years. There are certainly other factors that affect the infectivity and pathogenesis of 2019-nCoV and will need to be investigated.'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 31, 2020)

Certain residues allow super-efficient binding, as the above article continues:

'(University of Minnesota/University of North Carolina). These structures showed that SARS-CoV RBD contains a core structure and a receptor-binding motif (RBM), and that the RBM binds to the outer surface of the claw-like structure of ACE2. Importantly, we identified two virus binding hotspots on human ACE2. A number of naturally selected RBM mutations occurred near these two virus-binding hotspots and these residues largely determined host range of SARS-CoV. Furthermore, we discovered specific amino acids at 442, 472, 479, 480 and 487 positions that enhance viral binding to human ACE2 and some other amino acids at these same positions that enhance viral binding to civet ACE2. Importantly, when all human-ACE2-favoring residues were combined into one RBD, this RBD binds to human ACE2 with super affinity and the corresponding spike protein mediates viral entry into human cells with super efficiency. An RBD with super affinity for civet ACE2 was also designed and empirically confirmed. These gain-of-function data provided strong evidence for the accuracy of our structural predictions.

A long-term goal of these earlier studies is to establish a structure-function predictive framework for improved epidemic surveillance. More specifically, we aim to predict receptor usage and host cell infectivity of future SARS-CoV or SARS-like viral strains and identify their possible animal origins and animal models. based on the sequences of their spike proteins and the known atomic structures of original SARS-CoV RBD/ACE2 complex.
....
Furthermore, among the 14 ACE2-contacting residues in the RBD, 9 are fully conserved and 4 are partially conserved among 2019-nCoV and SARS-CoV from human, civet and bat.'
(Receptor Recognition by Novel Coronavirus from Wuhan, op cit)


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 31, 2020)

Does anyone still want to go to China?

Hygeine in China......................Hygiene in China | South China Morning Post


China’s race to build hospitals to fight virus ‘too little too late


China Accused of Secretly Cremating Coronavirus VictimsYo

You can never trust the leftwingers to tell the truth....be it the Chinese Communists, The Russian communists or the American socialists/democrats


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 31, 2020)

Has anyone had a chance to point out just how filthy, disgusting and inhuman Chinese people are yet??

Maybe if we keep stressing this point, this may help with combating the virus...


----------



## badger2 (Jan 31, 2020)

The specifics of 2019-nCoV amino acids are intriguing:

'First, residue 493 in 2019-nCoV RBD (corresponding to residue 479 in SARS-CoV) is a glutamine (Fig. 1B, 1D). A previously designed SARS-CoV RBD is optimal for binding to human ACE2 (Fig 1B, 1C). Residue 479 in SARS-CoV RBD is located near virus-binding hotspot Lys31 (i.e., hotspot-31) on human ACE2. Hotspot-31 consists of a salt bridge between Lys31 and Glu35 buried in a hydrophobic environment. In civet SARS-CoV RBD (year 2002), residue 479 is a lysine, which imposes steric and electrostatic interference with hotspot-31. In human SARS-CoV RBD (year 2002), residue 479 becomes an asparagine. The the K479N (lysine479asparagine) mutation removes the unfavorable interaction at the RBD/human ACE2 interface, enhances viral binding to human ACE2, and played a critical role in civet-to-human transmission of SARS-CoV (Fig. 1C). Importantly, Gln 493 in 2019-nCoV RBD is compatible with hotspot-31, suggesting that 2019-nCoV is capable of recognizing human ACE2 and infecting human cells.

Second, residue 501 in 2019-nCoV RBD (corresponding to residue 487 in SARS-CoV is an asparagine. Based on our previous structural analysis, residue 487 in SARS-CoV is located near virus-binding hotspot Lys353 (i.e., hotspot-353) on human ACE2. Hotspot-353 consists of a salt bridge between lys353 and asp38 also buried in a hydrophobic environment. In civet SARS-CoV RBD (year 2002), residue 487 is a serine, which cannot provide favorable support for hotspot-353. In human SARS-CoV isolated in year 2002, residue 487 is a threonine, which strengthens the structural stability of hotspot-353. The S487T mutation adds the favorable interaction at the RBD/human ACE2 interface, enhances viral binding to human ACE2, and played a critical role in the human-to-human transmission of SARS-CoV. In SARS-CoV isolated in 2003, residue 487 is a serine and there was no human-to-human transmission for this SARS-CoV strain. Asn 501 in 2019-nCoV RBD provides more support to hotspot-353 than Ser487, but less than Thr487. This analysis suggests that 2019-nCoV recognizes human ACE2 less efficiently than human SARS-CoV (year 2002), but more efficiently than human SARS-CoV (year 2003). Hence, at least when considering ACE2-RBD interactions, 2019-nCoV has gained some capability to transmit from human to human.'
(Receptor Recognition by Novel Coronavirus from Wuhan, op cit)


----------



## Godboy (Jan 31, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Has anyone had a chance to point out just how filthy, disgusting and inhuman Chinese people are yet??
> 
> Maybe if we keep stressing this point, this may help with combating the virus...


The videos of what they do to dogs is extremely disturbing. The fact that they allow that shit to happen speaks volumes about Chinese people. That is a rutheless culture, so it deserves a lot of criticism.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 31, 2020)

badger2 said:


> For excerpting the "addiction module" in viruses and temperature-sensitive mutants, a rival study has emerged at Pubmed which goes into detail of the 2019-nCoV:
> 
> Receptor Recognition by Novel Coronavirus from Wuhan: An Analysis Based on Decade-Long Structural Studies of SARS
> Receptor recognition by novel coronavirus from Wuhan: An analysis based on decade-long structural studies of SARS.  - PubMed - NCBI
> ...




There are probably about 2 or 3 of us on here that understand what you are posting;


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 31, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Has anyone had a chance to point out just how filthy, disgusting and inhuman Chinese people are yet??
> 
> Maybe if we keep stressing this point, this may help with combating the virus...



Well....your focus seems to be on that but I have not seen anyone else on here claim that.

Irregardless..........what folks really need to understand that China presents two huge threats to the rest of the world....their production and incubation of various viruses that sweep across the world...mainly flu viruses and few realize how many millions have died from the various flu viruses.

Then of course their huge military threat....which left-wingers never want to hear about.



1918 Pandemic (H1N1 virus)  | Pandemic Influenza (Flu) | CDC

*Where did the Spanish flu really originate?*
For many years, medical historians and epidemiologists hypothesized that the outbreak could have started at a British army base in Étaples, France, or at Fort Riley in Kansas, where the first American cases of this new strain of flu were recorded in March of 1918.

More recently, experts have proposed a third hypothesis: The Spanish flu originated somewhere in northern China in late 1917 and swiftly moved to western Europe with the 140,000 Chinese laborers the French and British governments recruited to perform manual labor to free up troops for wartime duty.

Regardless of its origins, the Spanish Flu was an unprecedented global epidemic


HHS secretary declares coronavirus a public health emergency


----------



## badger2 (Jan 31, 2020)

It seemed appropriate to start a snake/ACE2 trajectory. Bungarotoxin is from the krait genus Bungarus.

Black Mamba Toxin / Alpha Bungarotoxin / ACE2
Rapid ligand fishing for identification of acetylcholinesterase-binding peptides in snake venom reveals new properties of dendrotoxins.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....and five non-binders (mambalgin-1, angiotensin II, bradykinin, cardiotoxin and alpha-bungarotoxin)....'

Alpha-Bungarotoxin / SARS Spike Protein-Like Domains
Using common spatial distributions of atoms to relate functionally divergent influenza virus N10 and N11 protein structures to functionally charact...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 31, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone had a chance to point out just how filthy, disgusting and inhuman Chinese people are yet??
> ...


My focus??

Your fellow Trump circle-jerk team mate went on a bitch-fit rant about how disgusting Chinese are ----OR as he calls them....monkeys....









And I don't recall you making A SINGLE COMMENT to him....


But the minute I say what he said -- (IN SARCASM) -- here come yo bitch ass....funny how you ignore that racist shit when your fellow dic sucker says it....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 31, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone had a chance to point out just how filthy, disgusting and inhuman Chinese people are yet??
> ...


So when is Trump going to get on that??

Maybe he should shame the Chinese for being filthy inhuman savages instead of sucking up to their president like he always does...


----------



## badger2 (Jan 31, 2020)

The article from Minnesota/North Carolina continues:

'Third, residues 455, 486 and 494 are leucine, phenylalanine and serine in 2019-nCoV RBD, respectively (corresponding to residues 442, 472, and 480 in SARS-CoV, respectively). Based on our previous structural analysis, these three residues in SARS-CoV RBD play significant roles, albeit not as dramatic as residues 479 and 487, in ACE binding. More specifically, Tyr442 of human and civet SARS-CoV RBDs provides unfavorable interactions with hotspot-31 on human ACE2 (this residue has been mutated to Phe442 in the optimized RBD); Leu455 of 2019-nCoV RBD provides favorable interactions with hotspot-31, hence enhancing viral binding to human ACE2. Leu472 of human and civet SARS-CoV RBDs provides favorable support for hotspot-31 on human ACE2 through hydrophobic interactions with ACE2 residu Met82 and several other hydrophobic residues (this residue has been mutated to Phe472 in the optimized RBD); Phe486 of 2019-nCoV RBD provides even more support for hotspot-31, hence also enhancing viral binding to human ACE2. Asp480 of human and civet SARS-CoV Rbds provides favorable support for hotspot-353 on human ACE2 through a neighboring tyrosine (this residue remains as an aspartate in the optimized RBD); Ser494 in 2019-nCoV still provides positive support for hotspot-353, but the support is not as favorable as provided by Asp480. Overall, Leu455, Phe486 and Ser494 of 2019-nCoV RBD support that 2019-nCoV recognizes human ACE2 and infects human cells.

Last, having analyzed the interactions between 2019-nCoV RBD and human ACE2, how does 2019-nCoV RBD interact with putative ACE2 receptor orthologues from other animal species? Compared to human ACE2, both hotspot-31 and hotspot-353 on civet ACE2 have changed significantly (Fig.4). Specifically, residue 31 of civet ACE2 becomes a threonine, which can no longer form a salt bridge with Glu35; residue 38 of civet ACE2 becomes a glutamate, which forms a strong bifurcated salt bridge with Lys353 and no longer needs strong support from neighboring residues. A previously designed SARS-CoV RBD is optimal for binding to civet ACE2 (Fig 1B, 4B). In this designed RBD, Tyr442 forms a hydrogen bond with Thr31 of civet ACE2, and Gly480 does not provide unneeded support for hotspot-353. Furthermore, in the designed RBD, Thr487 provides limited but helpful support for hotspot-353. Here we constructed a structural model for the complex of 2019-nCoV RBD and civet ACE2. Based on this model, Phe486 of 2019-nCoV RBD forms moderately unfavorable interaction with the polar side chain of Thr82 of civet ACE2, and Leu455 and Gln493 would lose favorable interactions with civet ACE2 but they would be still compatible with civet ACE2. Thus, 2019-nCoV likely still uses civet ACE2 as its receptor, although it appears that 2019-nCoV RBD has not evolved adaptively for civet ACE2 binding.

Moreover, 2019-nCoV likely does not use mouse or rat ACE2 as its receptor because mouse or rat ACE2 contains a histidine at position 353, which does not fit into the virus-receptor interact as well as a lysine does. 2019-nCoV RBD likely recognizes ACE2 from pigs, ferrets, cats, orangutans, monkeys and humans with similar efficiency, because these ACE2 molecules are identical or similar in the critical virus-binding residues. The situation involving bat ACE2 is complex because of the diversity of bat species. Based on the sequence of ACE2 from Rhinolophus sinicus bats (which can be recognized by bat SARS-CoV strain Rs3367), 2019-nCoV RBD likely also recognizes bat ACE2 as it receptor. Overall, 2019-nCoV likely recognizes ACE2 orthologues from a diversity of species, except for mouse and rat ACE2 (which should be poor receptors fo 2019-nCoV).
....
Thus, 2019-nCoV evolution in patients should be closely monitored for the emergence of novel mutations at the 501 position (to a lesser extent, also the 494 position).'


----------



## badger2 (Jan 31, 2020)

www. Boston Symphony Orchestra Cancels East Asia Tour

Avian Flu Talk: 7th case, Germany; confirmed case, Santa Clara, Ca.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 31, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


That sounds like a terrible idea, considering he is in the middle of trade negotiations with them. You would suck at running a country.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 31, 2020)

A detailed photo of the suspect:

The new coronavirus in China might have jumped to people from snakes


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 31, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Has anyone had a chance to point out just how filthy, disgusting and inhuman Chinese people are yet??
> 
> Maybe if we keep stressing this point, this may help with combating the virus...




I am confident that most are cleaner and more civilized than YOU.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 31, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone had a chance to point out just how filthy, disgusting and inhuman Chinese people are yet??
> ...



The fact that you reach for such broadly illogical conclusions speaks volumes about YOU.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 31, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


People would be up in arms if that was happening in the US. The fact that they can commit horrifying wide spread cruelty to dogs, speaks volumes about Chinese culture. Why arent YOU critical of china too?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 31, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


In other words, your shaming tactic is just you being full of shit...got it


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 31, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



It’s NOT widespread. Only a very small, and rapidly shrinking, number of people in China today eat dog. Almost everyone under 30 finds it appalling. There is a large and growing movement to outlaw the annual ‘festival’ that upsets so many people there and around the world.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 31, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


No retard, im saying the president shouldnt do it while hes in negotiations with them. Youre dumb.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 31, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You mean the festival where they torture puppies? Yeah, we should never criticize that.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 31, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...





Can you read at all?


----------



## Godboy (Jan 31, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I knew there was no way you would be able to actually discuss a topic or defend your position. Its just more useless nonsense posts from Unkotare. What are you even doing here? What do you get out of this?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 31, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...




I put him on ignore with a bunch of others....pretty soon my board will be liberal free.  hehheh


----------



## Godboy (Jan 31, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I have never put anyone on ignore here, but ive been seriously considering it recently with Unkotare. His posts are so pointless, every time.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Jan 31, 2020)

Godboy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...




Exactly.....he along with several others are a complete waste of time.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 1, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Read my response before shooting your mouth off with that bullshit, jackass.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 1, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





^^^


----------



## MacTheKnife (Feb 1, 2020)

Virologist: Overseas Production of Vaccines Makes U.S. Vulnerable


----------



## badger2 (Feb 1, 2020)

#203: More than vaccine manufacturing needs to return to the U.S. Go Trump!

At Avian Flu Talk, a thread arises mentioning pangolins that show almost identical to 2019-nCoV. One problem with this is that we can already see where pangolin (Manis javanica) relationship is on the chart in the study for snakes by Ji, et al.  Another is that pangolins align nicely, except for the HIV and ACE2 parameters. In previous posts, the civet was pretty much excluded for ACE2.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 1, 2020)

Badger Attempts to Start a Trend in Wisconsin

The new "cowboy" look, the triangle of the bandana is placed over the Adam's Apple and can be quickly raised over the mouth and nose when sneezing, coughing, or something funky comes within range. Unfortunately, since the Chinese have recently expanded their diagnostic criteria to include conjunctivitis, transmission via the eyes is a disturbing possibility.

Atomic Wuhan

Hats off to at least two Canadians and the Pasteur Institute for the cutting-edge study in post #182. By aligning atoms, spatial and structural relationships are revealed that cannot by current conventional methods:

'South and Central American emergent influenza A viruses H17N10, isolated from bats in Guatemala, and H18N11, isolated from bats in Peru, have highly sequence divergent N10 and N11 proteins that do not process the artificial substrate methylumbelliferyl-N-acetyl-alpha-D-neuraminic acid ("MUNANA"). The N10 and N11 proteins were characterized as "neuraminidase-like" because components of a functional active site were not identified in the structural reports and the proteins showed n o activity by cleavage assays, e.g., MUNANA cleavage. No other N10 or N11 protein cell entry domains were identified in the reports of the x-ray crystal structures of these proteins....The lack of activity of N10 and N11 proteins is problematic as loss of sialidase activity, in the absence of some compensating change, would be expected to reduce the fitness of any influenza A virus that incorporates these proteins....We used the common relative spatial occupancy of atoms in N10 and N11....and functionally validated influenza A, influenza B, and bacterial neuraminidases to superpose the structures....we identified a previously unidentified site....variable loop regions in the N10 and N11 proteins that present residues forming domains associated with cell entry in non-neuraminidase proteins, such as toxins and Hepatitis E and SARS viral coat proteins. The absence of demonstrated neuraminidase activity with the presence of new cell entry domain components in N10 and N11 proteins suggest that N1- and N11-containing viruses may enter cells without a functioning sialidase, i.e., by binding to alternative receptors such as ACE2, acetylcholine, and MHC II receptors on an expanded receptive cell population, including cells such as neurons and T-cells.
....
The atoms listed in Table 1 were found to have nearly identical spatial distribution in the N10P, N11P, N6N, IBN and SPN structures....We found multiple, non-neuraminidase domains in the Upside VLRs (variable loop regions): Staphylococcal Enterotoxin I in the N10P Upside VLR; hepatitis E2S protein and SARS spike protein in the N11P Upside VLR; and substance P in the N6N Upside Vlr. We also found toxin-like domains in the N11P Downside VLRs; these toxin-like domains were present in alpha-bungarotoxin, anthrax lethal factor, clostridium botulinum neurotoxin and tetanus toxin.....The common reference orientation of E2S and N11P residues is achieved by superposing the atoms with common distributed geometry listed in Table 6. Fig. 10 shows SARSSP (spike protein) and corresponding N11P residues presented in different and common reference orientations....the loops containing residues P105-P108 in N11P and residues P469-P472 in the SARSSP are mobile. The P469-P472 residues in SARSSP could easily reposition to bind within a monomer, instead of across monomers as shown in Fig. 10.
....
As can be seen from Fig. 11, there is a strong structural correspondence between the individual N11P domains mapped onto ABT (alpha-bungarotoxin), suggesting that movement of mobile loops produces the same combined domain structure in N11P and ABT. This set of residues in other toxins suggest its importance. Table 9 lists residue correspondences between N11P, SEI, ABT, ALF, CBN, and TTX. Fig. 12 shows that these structurally characterized toxins present similar clusters of N11P Downside VLR residues on mobile loops.
....
The presence of E2S-like, SARS spike protein-like, or tozin-like domains by the N10 and N11 proteins in these emerging viruses may indicate that H17N10 and H18N11 sialidase-facilitated cell entry has been supplemented or replaced by sialidase-independent receptor binding to an expanded cell population that may include neurons and T-cells....An avian-origin pathogenic H7N9 influenza A virus has emerged in China that causes severe pneumonia and has adapted to replicate in human conducting and lower airways of humans.'
(Weininger A, Weininger S, Using Common Spatial Distributions of Atoms to Relate Functionally Divergent Influenza Virus N10 and N11 Protein Structures to Functionally Characterize Neuraminidase Structures, Toxin Cell Entry Domains, and Non-Influenza Virus Cell Entry Domains, PLos One (2015) 10(2): e0117499)


----------



## badger2 (Feb 1, 2020)

Thus, influenza viruses in bats from Guatemala and Peru (H17N10/H18N11) link the Chinese krait, Bungarus multicinctus toxin to SARS coronavirus spike protein.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 1, 2020)

From Avian Flu Talk, we hear of the first Swedish case at Jonkoping, and the 10th case in Taiwan.

The Pentagon prepares military quarantine:

The Pentagon is preparing to house up to 1,000 people at military sites who may need to be quarantined due to the Wuhan coronavirus outbreak


----------



## badger2 (Feb 1, 2020)

1 Feb 2020  U.S. Declares Public Health Emergency


----------



## badger2 (Feb 1, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk: ' 2 Feb 2020 Bird Flu Outbreak in Hunan....lies on the southern border of Hubei province....H5N1....is much deadlier than either SARS or the coronavirus....2019-nCoV: a study by Hong Kong University predicted on Friday that as many as 75,815 people have been infected.....1 Feb 2020 mainland China: 13, 801 cases, 304 deaths; Hong Kong 14 cases, Macau 7 cases Taiwan 10 cases, rest of Asia 90 cases, Europe 22 cases, North America 12 cases, Australia 12 cases.'

In the Ji et al report (previous posts), squared euclidean distance to 2019-nCoV based on relative synonymous codon usage (RSCU) shows in descending order of proximity, Homo sapiens, Gallus gallus, Rhinolophus sinicus Manis javanica, Erinaceus europaeus (European hedgehog), Marmota, Naja atra, Bungarus multicinctus.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 1, 2020)

Deadly H5N1 Bird Flu Outbreak in Hunan Province
China reports H5N1 bird flu outbreak in Hunan province


----------



## badger2 (Feb 1, 2020)

We currently do not have the Chinese demographics for this strain:

The Next Bird Flu Strain is Deadlier Than the Last


----------



## badger2 (Feb 2, 2020)

In post #204, we ruled out pangolin (Manis javanica) because HIV and ACE2 parameters were lacking in the alignments.

2 Feb 2020  Cocktail of Flu, HIV Drugs Appears to Help Fight Coronavirus: Thai Doctors
Cocktail of flu, HIV drugs appears to help fight coronavirus: Thai doctors


----------



## badger2 (Feb 2, 2020)

Statement About nCoV and Our Pandemic Exercise
https://www.centerforhealthsecurity...-24-Statement-of-Clarification-Event-201.html


----------



## badger2 (Feb 2, 2020)

Post #213 was from Avian Flu Talk and the webpage clarifies Johns Hopkins/ Bill and Melinda Gates' Event- 201, which was a mock coronavirus pandemic exercise in October of 2019.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 2, 2020)

The cocktail of the Thai doctors used oseltamivir. What is little known about this drug is its much more intimate relationship to Thailand and Laos. There is a history of heavy trade of Laotian star anise into North Vietnam, and we can even pinpoint the border location for this trade.

Lonely Planet Tai-Lao Open Border Market
https://www.lonely.com/thailand/tha...o-open-border-market/a/poi-sig/1575593/357735
'....but some Lao traders come over to sell herbs, roots, mushrooms, bats and other forest products....'

Jan 2020  Oseltamivir / UK / MERS-CoV
Middle East Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus (MERS-CoV) - surveillance and testing in North England from 2012 to 2019.  - PubMed - NCBI

Jan 2020  Star Anise / Oseltamivir
Star anise (Illicium verum): Chemical compounds, antiviral properties, and clinical relevance.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....shikimic acid, which is used in the manufacture of oseltamivir (Tamiflu).'

May 2009  A Short Practical Synthesis of Oseltamivir Phosphate (Tamiflu) from (-)-Shikimic Acid
A short and practical synthesis of oseltamivir phosphate (Tamiflu) from (-)-shikimic acid.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 2, 2020)

NY Times Wuhan Coronavirus Looks Increasingly Like a Pandemic, Experts Say
Wuhan Coronavirus Looks Increasingly Like a Pandemic, Experts Say

We'll take a closer look at the other meds in the cocktail.

Avian Flu Talk: 'OK, here it is, the specifics, again Bloomberg: oseltamivir along with lopinavir and ritonavir, both HIV drugs....the reported use of an experimental drug from Gilead Sciences Inc, called remdesevir.'

What the pangolin sequences did not align with looks closer than anything thus far: HIV and ACE2.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 2, 2020)

Recently, we were preparing to look into VSV, basis for ebola vaccine for comparison with spikeless and temperature-sensitive coronavirus mutants. For the origins of remdesevir mentioned above, ebola virus links to coronavirus:

2016 GS-5734 (Remdesevir) / Ebola / Coronavirus
Therapeutic efficacy of the small molecule GS-5734 against Ebola virus in rhesus monkeys.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 2, 2020)

28 Jan 2020 Coronavirus Latest Updates: First Case Reported in Africa
Coronavirus latest updates: First case reported in Africa
'....arrived at Felix-Houphouet-Boigny International Airport, Abidjan, Ivory Coast....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 2, 2020)

This came in about 3 minutes ago:

U.S., 2nd Case Bay Area Confirmed
https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/south-bay/second-case-of-coronavirus-confirmed/12225499/


----------



## badger2 (Feb 2, 2020)

https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loc...e-coronavirus-in-bay-area-confirmed/12225499/


----------



## badger2 (Feb 2, 2020)

Here is an interesting rendition of the virus:

Health Officials Confirm Second Case Of Coronavirus In Santa Clara County


----------



## badger2 (Feb 2, 2020)

A look at David Baltimore's link to temperature-sensitive spikeless VSV is not only an ebola vaccine link, but also an HIV link:

David Baltimore
David Baltimore - Wikipedia
'....He also met his future wife, Alice Huang, who began working with Baltimore at Salk in 1967....At MIT, Huang, Baltimore and graduate student Martha Stampfer discovered that VSV involved an RNA-dependent RNA polymerase within the virus particle, and used a novel replication strategy to replicate its genome. He went on to discover reverse transcriptase, essential for retroviruses. The viruses that fall into this category include HIV.'

'On the basis of results obtained with spikeless VSV particles formed during double infection with retroviruses and G protein mutants of VSV, it has been postulated that no G protein is needed to incorporate foreign glycoproteins into VSV particles....Our studies support the conclusion of Witte and Baltimore (1977) who reported that some G protein has to be included to form mixed VSV particles during double infection with Maloney murine leukemia virus in 3T3 fibroblasts....Our observations suggest that virus particles are formed at restrictive temperature with G protein which is later cleaved to produce spikeless particles. We suggest that this is due to a leak of G protein to the cell surface at 39.5 C where budding takes place....'
(Metsikko K, Simons K, The Budding Mechanism of Spikeless Vesicular Stomatitis Virus, EMBO Journal [1986] 5: 1913-20)

Thus, use of remdesevir links ebola and coronaviruses, while HIV and ACE2 are exceptions in pangolin alignments comparing 2019-nCoV.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 2, 2020)

9 minutes ago (Avian Flu Talk)

Infected Tourist Traveled in Mexico
CDMX trying to contain coronavirus outbreak after tourist with virus toured the city - The Mazatlán Post


----------



## Circe (Feb 2, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> For many years, medical historians and epidemiologists hypothesized that the outbreak could have started at a British army base in Étaples, France, or at Fort Riley in Kansas, where the first American cases of this new strain of flu were recorded in March of 1918.
> 
> More recently, experts have proposed a third hypothesis: The Spanish flu originated somewhere in northern China in late 1917 and swiftly moved to western Europe with the 140,000 Chinese laborers the French and British governments recruited to perform manual labor to free up troops for wartime duty.
> 
> ...




These are the three origin hypotheses in the book on influenza I just finished,_ Pale Rider_. It is the one I think is most likely, because most epidemics originate in China, and the ones that don't come from there come from Africa.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 2, 2020)

53 minute ago (Avian Flu Talk) thread: 'Details of 1st U.S. Case Treatment'
'....Wonder if the antiviral intervention stopped him becoming critical like the Philippine case....That would not surprise me; there are some receptors in common between this virus and HIV.'


----------



## Circe (Feb 2, 2020)

badger2 said:


> Here is an interesting rendition of the virus:
> 
> Health Officials Confirm Second Case Of Coronavirus In Santa Clara County



This is number 9. Do a lot of these American victims of the Wuhan coronavirus seem very young? 20s, 30s.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 2, 2020)

Been too busy to calculate ages of the 9 cases. What is the average?


----------



## badger2 (Feb 3, 2020)

1.5 hours ago

AFT 3 Feb 2020  'Dr. Poland, Mayo Clinic: "We're basically at a pandemic now....17,205 cases, 361 deaths in China."....Dr. Scott Gottlieb, former FDA Commissioner: "I think we're going to start seeing secondary spread in the U.S. in the next two or three weeks." '


----------



## badger2 (Feb 3, 2020)

It's difficult not to fixate on the numbers: 

Promedmail: 'As of 24:00 on 2 Feb 2020, the National Health and Health Commission has received a total of 17,205 cases (31 cases in Beijing and 1 case in Jiangxi Province and 1 case in Chongqing City), 147 newly cured cases (80 in Hubei Province) and 5173 newly suspected cases. At present, 189,583 close contacts have been traced....a total of 152,700 people are receiving medical observations.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 3, 2020)

Promedmail: 2 Feb 2020 Secondary Transmission of MERS-CoV, 5 new cases, 2 deaths, Saudi Arabia. UAE, Abu Dhabi, 2 new cases. (contact with camels unknown)

2019-nCoV Cases
Japan   20
Thailand   19
Singapore   18
Hong Kong  15
S. Korea   15
Australia  12
Germany   10
Taiwan   10
U.S.   11
Macau   8
Malaysia   8
France   6
Vietnam   6
UAE   5
Canada   4
Italy   2
Russia   2
Philippines   2
India   2
UK   2
Nepal   1
Canada   1
Spain   1
Finland   1
Sweden   1
Sri Lanka   1....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 3, 2020)

We'll excerpt from this article to help clarify diagnostic systems:
Treatment of idiopathic thrombocytopenic purpura with ascorbate.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Pairwise sliding window of percent nucleotide similarity of 2019-nCoV aligns with bat SARS-like coronavirus, MERS-CoV, HCoV-229E, HCoV-HKU1, HCoV-OC43....At present there are several commercially available multiplex NAAT tests for specimens in clinical virology laboratories. They can detect HCoV-229E, -NL63, -OC43 & HKU1. In addition, the BioFire Film Array Respiratory Panel 2 plus BioFire Film Array Pneumonia Panel plus can detect MERS-CoV in human clinical specimens. A recent study reported that the RespiFinderSmart 22 kit (Pathofinder BV, Netherlands) failed to identify 2019-nCoV in the bronchoaveolar-lavage specimens collected from 2019-nCoV-infected patients in Wuhan, China. Two major FDA-cleared multiplex PCR systems in the U.S., including the ePlex Respiratory Pathogen Panel (GenMark, Carlsbad, Ca) and the Film Array Coronavirus Assays (BioFire Diagnostics, Salt Lake, Ut), are predicted no cross-reactivity with 2019-nCoV....While we know relatively little about 2019-nCoV, we do know that it is a highly pathogenic human pathogen, possibly a zoonotic agent.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 3, 2020)

Novel coronavirus: From discovery to clinical diagnostics.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 3, 2020)

2 Feb 2020  China to Allow in U.S. Experts Amid Spread of Virus Even As It Slams U.S. Actions
China to allow in U.S. experts amid spread of virus even as it slams U.S. actions


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 3, 2020)

The Thais are claiming to have cured a lady in 48 hours


----------



## badger2 (Feb 3, 2020)

Was it a Dutch test kit? This article does not mention what specific diagnostic tests were used:

Avian Flu Talk:
Chinese Student First Tested Negative for Coronavirus in Canada, But Later Turned Up Positive, Baffling Health Experts
Chinese student first tested negative for coronavirus in Canada, but later turned up positive, baffling health experts


----------



## badger2 (Feb 3, 2020)

Post # 234: Link? Yes, we have already posted Thai material to this thread, and we don't doubt the cure because at least one weak spot was the under-reporting of the HIV link to ACE2 and both to 2019-nCoV (previous posts).


----------



## Wapasha (Feb 3, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> I read also bats, snakes and bats. Perhaps why it is mutation? Those people eat both.


The list of what don't they eat, is much smaller


----------



## badger2 (Feb 3, 2020)

Thai-linked reports are in posts # 212, 215 and 217. Remdesevir links both ebola and coronaviruses.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 3, 2020)

Oseltamivir synthesis starter material is shikimic acid from star anise, Illicium verum. This plant has been traded for centuries across borders of Thailand, Laos and Vietnam. Though from a different source, anise seed is from Pimpinella anisum. It is noteworthy that Illicium is a member of Schisandraceae. Schisandra species are used against Hepatitis B virus. Another med the Thais used is ritonavir, a protease inhibitor that is used against Hepatitis C virus. Amiodarone is contraindicated in use with ritonavir, which latter shuts down a liver enzyme, Cyp 3A4. Amiodarone synthesis starter material is khellin from Ammi majus (Apiaceae).

There is yet more to mention concerning mouse hepatitis coronavirus temperature-sensitive mutants, because it was Baruch S. Blumberg (NASA Astrobiology) who first used deoxynojirimycin from mulberry (Morus species) to prevent maturation of the hepatitis B virus. Forthcoming, we will link cold-shock in mulberry to the beginning of synthesis of deoxynojirimycin in the tree, and that parameter to the important article mentioned in post #148 (Luytjes, et al).

Though from a different source, anise seeds are from Pimpinella anisum. Badger recommends Pimpinella seed on Alaskan salmon.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 3, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk, 5 minutes ago: ' 19,843 confirmed cases worldwide, 426 fatalities.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 3, 2020)

This was posted @ AFT one minute ago: Totally Misery -- Scene from a Chinese Hospital
Twitter


----------



## badger2 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hepatitis B can survive for two weeks, 2019-nCoV for five days:

Wuhan Coronavirus (2019-nCoV)
'Bad news: the virus can survive on surfaces for 5 days.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 3, 2020)

A closer look reveals that both star anise (Illicium verum) and anise seeds (Pimpinella anisum) contain anethole.

Aug 2018 Rio de Janeiro / Anethole / Zika Virus
Evaluation of larvicidal, adulticidal, and anticholinesterase activities of essential oils of Illicium verum Hook. f., Pimenta dioica (L.) Merr., a...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 3, 2020)

Two more studies reinforce anise seeds on salmon:

2011 Japan / Antiviral / Immunostimulating / Pimpinella
Antiviral and immunostimulating effects of lignin-carbohydrate-protein complexes from Pimpinella anisum.  - PubMed - NCBI

Jan 1996 University of California, Berkeley / HIV / Anetholdithiothione / NF-kappaB
Inhibition of NF-kappa B activation in human T-cell lines by anetholdithiolthione.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 3, 2020)

As was reported earlier in the thread, several bat influenza viruses from Guatemala and Peru seem to be mutating towards a neurotropic phenotype that may also target T-cells.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 3, 2020)

The study of Benvenuto et al for 2019-nCoV and Bungarus multicinctus posted earlier in the thread, specifically mentioned Rhinolophus sinicus.

Ap 2019 Wuhan Institute of Virology / NF-kappaB / Rhinolophus Bats
Characterization of a New Member of Alphacoronavirus with Unique Genomic Features in Rhinolophus Bats.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....whereas Orf3a can regulate NF-kappaB production....We also screened the spike-mediated virus entry using spike-pseudotyped retroviruses system.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

The ship quarantined 2,666 passengers:

4 Feb 2020 Coronavirus: Japan Quarantines Cruise Ship After Patient Tests Positive
Coronavirus: Japan quarantines cruise ship after passenger tests positive

Stolen from Avian Flu Talk:

Vietnam
Vietnam confirms 3 new cases of novel coronavirus, bringing total to 8


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

Promedmail: 4 Feb 2020 'China National Health Commission [machine translation] As of 3 Feb 2020, 31 provinces (autonomous regions and municipalities) and the Xinjiang Production and Construction Corps reported 3235 newly confirmed cases (2345 in Hubei Province). There were 64 death cases (Hubei) and 5072 suspected cases (3182 in Hubei)....A cumulative report of 20,438 confirmed cases (2 nuclear reductions in Heilongjiang Province....425 accumulative deaths.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

We should first document that the evolutionary history of coronaviruses' link to seafood:

'In particular, the coronavirus X domain and nidovirus HEL1 are clustered with homologs encoded by viruses of the Alphavirus-like supergroup (Gorbalenya et al, 1998). IN contrast, coronavirus RdRp and 3CLpro showed a specific affinity to the homologous enzymes of plant potyviruses (Gorbalenya et al, 1989) (Gorbalenya, unpublished data), and the coronavirus PLpros hit the leader protease (Lpro) of animal aphthoviruses (Gorbalenya, et al 1991). Both poty- and aphthoviruses belong to the Picornavirus-like supergroup. The sequence affinity to the potyvirus 3CLpro was also documented for the homologous GAV enzyme (Cowley et al, 2000, Gill-associated virus of Penaeus monodon Prawns: An Invertebrate Virus with ORF1a and ORF1b Genes related to arteri- and coronaviruses, J. Gen. Virol. 81 Pt 6, 1473-84).'
(Gorbalenya A, Big Nidovirus Genome, in  The Nidoviruses: Coronaviruses and Arteriviruses, 2001) 

The Luytjes et al study (post #148): '....Conditionally lethal mutations affecting conformations of surface proteins often render these proteins thermolabile. We tested whether this was the case for ts43 and ts379 by incubating the viruses grown at the permissive temperature at 39.5 C for periods of up to 24 hours. Surprisingly, ts43 was unaffected by this treatment. Its titers dropped only by a factor of 6, which was the same as for the control wild-type virus. However, ts379 appeared increasingly sensitive to high-temperature incubation, resulting in at least a 5-log drop in infectivity after 6 hr. This drop in titer was not due to physiological conditions, because the titer of ts379 was unchanged when the virus was incubated at 0C (data not shown). These data indicate that the ts lesion in the two mutant viruses is essentially of a different nature.'
(Luytjes W, et al, Characterization of Two Temperature-Sensitive Mutants of Coronavirus Mouse Hepatitis Virus Strain A59 with Maturation Defects in the Spike Protein, J. Virology [1997]: 949-55)

We'll next link human hepatitis B virus to virus maturation-compromising sugar decoy, deoxynojirimycin, from the mulberry tree, Morus sp., because production of deoxynojirimycin is triggered in the twigs at 0 C.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk: ' "Living in the Bay Area, I shudder to think about what will happen once it gets loose in the homeless population here. We are already in a public health crisis from the lack of sanitation and illness and disease thrive in squalor. All the garbage, needles, feces in the streets of San Francisco are bad enough, now we need to worry about corona virus mixed with it." '

There is also a thread titled, Coronavirus to Begin Destroying Global Supply Chain.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

We find similar mutations between 2019-nCoV and hepatitis B virus linked to vaccine. Notice that there is only one atom difference between asparagine (5 atoms) and aspartic acid (4 atoms):

Accelerated evolution of Hepatitis B virus was likely via Chinese polyculture (ducks, fish, pigs, etc. using the same pond.)

Hepatitis B Vaccine / Woodchucks
Glucosidase inhibition enhances presentation of de-N-glycosylated hepatitis B virus epitopes by major histocompatibility complex class I in vitro a...  - PubMed - NCBI
'....but with aspartic acid replacing asparagine.'

Above, the loss of one atom affects recognition.

Blumberg / Woodchuck
Treatment of chronic hepadnavirus infection in a woodchuck animal model with an inhibitor of protein folding and trafficking.  - PubMed - NCBI

Deoxynojirimycin
Sugars with nitrogen in the ring isolated from the leaves of Morus bombycis.  - PubMed - NCBI

2019-nCoV mutation adds a hydrogen atom:

'....For the sequences in clade II, on the 536th aminoacidic position in Wuhan coronavirus sequence there is an asparagine residue instead of an aspartic acid residue.'
(Benevenuto D, et al, The 2019-New Coronavirus Epidemic: Evidence for Virus Evolution


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

Having first noticed aspartic acid - asparagine differences in the Memphis 98 strain of influenza (New Mexico, 2006), we now see that the 536th position of the reference SARS virus genome has an aspartic acid whereas it has mutated to asparagine in 2019-nCoV. Furthermore, the bat SARS-like coronavirus has a glutamine residue at position 536, and as Benvenuto et al suggest, 

'....Mutation of these proteins could determine two important characteristics of the coronavirus isolated during the 2019-nCoV epidemic, a higher ability to infect and enhanced pathogenicity than the bat-like SARS coronavirus but lower pathogenicity than SARS coronavirus....red circle highlights the presence of an alpha-helix on the SARS-CoV and not present on the 2019-nCoV structure....while the blue square highlights the presence of 2 beta-sheets on the 2019-nCoV (401: KYR and 440: LND) that are not present on the SARS-CoV structure.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

The Washington state patient, 35 years old, was tested by NAAT but turned up negative. It was then that CDC protocols were followed and the pathogen was identified.

https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2001191
'intravenous remdesevir....was initiated on the evening of day 7.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

3 hrs. ago, from a Hong Kong company:

Are cocktail therapies for flu and HIV the magic cure for coronavirus?
'....Ascletis, the Hong Kong-listed hepatitis drugs producer, said it has received requests from unnamed medical institutions and researchers to use its antiviral drug candidate ASC09 in combination with ritonavir in clinical trials for coronavirus patients.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

The ASC09 report is misleading, because ASC09 was originally for HIV, and Janssen, not Ascletis, seems to be the source:

2017  Medivir Licenses HCV Drug MIV-802 to Chinese Ascletis
European Biotechnology - first and foremost in European biotech :: European Biotechnology
'....and ASC09, a HIV protease inhibitor, licensed from Janssen, which has completed phase II.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

In post #255, we verified that the URL was working, though now, the reader is re-routed to their main page. To retrieve the article on MIV-802, the title must be searched on the internet. It does seem like it's the same Janssen:

Janssen Pharmaceutica
Janssen Pharmaceutica - Wikipedia
'....In 1961, Janssen Pharmaceutica was purchased by New Jersey-based Johnson & Johnson....was the first Western pharmaceutical company to set up a pharmaceutical factory in the People's Republic of China.'

At any rate, protease inhibitors seem to be front-line meds against 2019-nCoV in combination with others.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

Proteases were well known in 2001:

'Thus, it remains possible that all or some of these across-borders' similarities have been preserved in the course of a profound divergent and (continuous [italics]) evolution of +RNA viruses, including nidoviruses, from the common root (Gorbalenya and Koonin, 1993). The most distinguishing feature of the nidovirus genome is the conservation of the specific domain arrangement in the replicative polyproteins, which are expressed by the multi-protease-mediated and ribosomal frame-shifting mechanisms. There are other supergroups of +RNA viruses, e.g., Picornavirus-like and Flavivirus-like supergroups, that heavily rely on proteases.'
(Gorbalenya, in The Nidoviruses: Coronaviruses and Arteriviruses)

Wuhan
'....price of vegetables increased dramatically.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

The video is titled, How Residents in Wuhan are Coping with Coronavirus.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

At timepoint 5:43 'pangolin scales....medicinal....pangolin is the most poached animal....they want meat, warm meat.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

In the Thai cocktail against 2019-nCoV, oseltamivir links to neuraminidase inhibition, whilst remdesevir links to protease inhibition. The two merge with this cutting-edge study, and gives clues to the cocktails' efficacy:

Dec 2019  Influenza's Newest Trick (NIH, Bethesda)
Influenza's Newest Trick.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....does not encode its own protease....neuraminidase-dependent....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

Post #260 is misleading. Remdesivir is mainly polymerase inhibition rather than protease inhibition. It was confused for SARS-CoV 3CL protease due to our entry at post #249: 'coronavirus RdRp and 3CLpro showed a specific affinity to the homologous enzymes of plant potyviruses.' The confusion arose due to potyviral helper component protease, which carries an arginine-to-isoleucine mutation:

Jan 2020 Potyviral Helper Component Protease
A Double Mutation in the Conserved Motifs of the Helper Component Protease of Papaya Leaf Distortion Mosaic Virus for the Generation of a Cross-Pro...  - PubMed - NCBI

SARS CoV 3CLpro
Inhibition of SARS-CoV 3CL protease by flavonoids.  - PubMed - NCBI

Sept 2019 Remdesivir / RdRp (RNA-dependent RNA polymerase)

Remdesivir was originally called GS-5734
Broad-spectrum antiviral GS-5734 inhibits both epidemic and zoonotic coronaviruses.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Clinical development of effective CoV-specific direct acting antivirals (DAAs) have been elusive even though there are several conserved druggable CoV enzyme targets including 3CL protease, PL protease, and NSP12 replicase. In 2016, Warren, et al, reported the in vivo antiviral efficacy of a small molecule monophosphoramide prodrug of an adenosine analogue, GS-5734 against ebola virus in non-human primates....RdRp-targeting therapies like GS-5734 are more likely to be broadly active against past, current, and future CoV due to inherent genetic conservation of the CoV replicase. These data suggest that GS-5734 can inhibit a broad range of diverse CoV including circulating, human, zoonotic, bat CoV, and prepandemic zoonotic CoV.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

2 minutes ago
Japan Confirms 10 Aboard Ship
Japan confirms ‘about 10’ coronavirus cases aboard quarantined cruise ship carrying 3,700 passengers & crew

4 hrs ago
H5N8: Saudi Arabia Reports Outbreak of HIGHLY Pathogenic Bird Flu Virus
https://www.rt.com/news/480073/saudi-arabia-bird-flu-virus/


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

H5N8: Saudi Arabia reports outbreak of HIGHLY pathogenic bird flu virus


----------



## badger2 (Feb 4, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk thread: Your Questions About Wuhan Coronavirus Answered, reveals questions about mutations though the URLs do not work. As yet we have not found a single mutation published:

'Chinese Health Chiefs Warn Coronavirus is Growing Stronger...."Has anyone seen any recent article or news regarding how many mutated strains there currently are?"...."Not finding much on mutations."....stunning finding: S-protein insertions from HIV.'

Yes, the HIV reference we have already posted and was from Metsikko and Simons, which includes ebola vaccine virus, VSV:

'VSV can include into its envelope the surface glycoproteins of several enveloped RNA viruses and also enveloped DNA viruses....These spikeless particles contain, in addition to G protein membrane anchors, two cellular peptides of mol. weights 23,000 and 125,000. The two polypeptides may have structural homology to virus glycoproteins, and they could represent env gene products deriving from retroviral genomes. The mechanism of their inclusion into VSV particles would be similar to that of phenotypic mixing.'
(Metsikko and Simons, The Budding Mechanism of Spikeless Vesicular Stomatitis Virus Particles, op cit)


----------



## Circe (Feb 4, 2020)

badger2 said:


> Been too busy to calculate ages of the 9 cases. What is the average?



They don't tell, mostly. But any young victims is a bad sign.


----------



## Circe (Feb 4, 2020)

Badger? What is going on with you??


----------



## badger2 (Feb 5, 2020)

Today is going on. We will shortly resume media tracking. The 1998 Memphis influenza stats for age should be compared with 2019-nCoV due to certain mutations.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 5, 2020)

The reader can visit Avian Flu Talk Latest News to verify the Chinese screen-grab showing the death statistic (over 24,000)....Taiwan News: Tencent webpage  Epidemic Situation Tracker....'that would put the CFR at 15.9%.'

Continuing the excerpt from post #174....

'The overall sequence similarities between 2019-nCoV spike and SARS-CoV spike (isolated from human, civet or bat) are around 76%-78% for the whole protein, around 73%-76% for the RBD, and 50%-53% for the RBM. In comparison, human coronavirus MERS coronavirus (MERS-CoV) and bat MERS-like coronavirus HKU4 share lower sequence similarities in their spikes, RBDs, or RBM, and yet they recognize the same receptor dipeptidyl peptidase 4 (DPP4). Thus, sequence similarities between 2019-nCoV and SARS-CoV spikes suggests the possibility for them to share the same receptor ACE2. Importantly, compared to SARS-CoV RBM, 2019-nCoV RBM does not contain any deletion or insertion (except for a one-residue insertion on a loop away the ACE2-binding region), providing additional evidence that 2019-nCoV uses ACE2 as its receptor.'
(Minnesota, North Carolina, Receptor Recognition by Novel Coronavirus from Wuhan, op cit)

Dipeptidyl Peptidase (1992)
Serum angiotensin-converting enzyme level is elevated in patients with human immunodeficiency virus infection.  - PubMed - NCBI

An interesting aspartic acid link to HIV:

ACE Inhibitors / Aspartic Protease / HIV (1991)
Proteases and their inhibitors: today and tomorrow.  - PubMed - NCBI

Dipeptidyl Amino Peptidase IV / HIV (1989)
Dipeptidyl amino peptidase IV cytochemistry in circulating lymphocytes from HIV-I-seropositive subjects.  - PubMed - NCBI

Systemic DPP4 / HIV (Jul 2018, France, Netherlands, Atlanta)
Systemic DPP4 activity is reduced during primary HIV-1 infection and is associated with intestinal RORC+ CD4+ cell levels: a surrogate marker candi...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 5, 2020)

We linked Thai use of ritonavir (a protease inhibitor) against 2019-nCoV to hepatitis C in post #239. Here we link DPP4 (already linked to HIV) to hepC:

(2009) HCV / DPP4
Identifying genes for establishing a multigenic test for hepatocellular carcinoma surveillance in hepatitis C virus-positive cirrhotic patients.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Best subsets logistic regression was done using 62 probe sets yielding the sequence of models listed in Supplementary Table S3. Due to colinearities, the best-fitting logistic model contains two genes, DPP4 and CALR....cross-validation process had important links to cancer development and progression, including VAMP2, DPP4 (21), CALR, CACNA1, and EGR1.....(21: Roesch A, et al, Loss of Dipeptidyl Peptidase IV Immunostaining Discriminates Malignant Melanomas from Deep Penetrating Nevi, Mol. Pathol. [2006] 19: 1378-85)

Thusfar for the Thais' 2019-nCoV treatment, a polymerase inhibitor (remdesevir) links HIV, whereas ritonavir (a protease inhibitor) links HCV.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 5, 2020)

Here is more on age stats:

China Virus
China virus: What we know about the fatalities


----------



## badger2 (Feb 5, 2020)

35 minutes ago: First case Wisconsin, tested at UW Hospital.
Wisconsin officials just confirmed a coronavirus case there — the 12th in the US


----------



## badger2 (Feb 5, 2020)

5 Feb 2020  Promedmail: 24,324 cases, 490 deaths


----------



## badger2 (Feb 5, 2020)

Osterholm says it's acting very much like an influenza virus:
https://www.video.foxbuisness.com/v/6128645093001/#sp=show-clips


----------



## badger2 (Feb 5, 2020)

https://www.video.foxbuisness.com/v/6128645093001/#sp=show-clips


----------



## badger2 (Feb 5, 2020)

dyslexia?
https://www.video.foxbusiness.com/v/6128645093001/#sp=show-clips


----------



## badger2 (Feb 5, 2020)

We'll try it exactly as Avian Flu Talk has it transcribed:

Once coronavirus starts to spread, there’s no stopping it until it’s done: Expert


----------



## badger2 (Feb 5, 2020)

4:12 PM epicenter reports 2,987 new cases, 70 new deaths
BNO Newsroom on Twitter
'Comments: " I no longer believe these numbers are even remotely truthful or accurate."


----------



## badger2 (Feb 5, 2020)

Another BNO page says 5:13 ET, 19,665 cases, 549 deaths


----------



## badger2 (Feb 5, 2020)

This one is simple to read:

Coronavirus Update (Live): 27,649 Cases and 564 Deaths from the Wuhan China Virus Outbreak - Worldometer


----------



## badger2 (Feb 5, 2020)

On 2019-nCoV, Dr. John brings up an interesting fetal link in video 10 for 5 Feb 2020 at timepoint 8:26 about teratogenesis (abnormal fetal development), and says it was seen in SARS

Video 10 from John

....although Pubmed does not retrieve such a link between SARS and teratogenesis. However, when we plugged in 'nidovirus and teratogenesis,' we did find one study:

Bluetongue / EAE Arterivirus
Bluetongue and equine viral arteritis viruses as models of virus-induced fetal injury and abortion.  - PubMed - NCBI

Therefore, teratogenesis in SARS cases must be somehow linked to bluetongue and equine arteritis virus genomes.


----------



## froggy (Feb 5, 2020)

no it was from dog meat that had been bitten by a rabid skunk


----------



## badger2 (Feb 5, 2020)

When we plugged in 'nidovirus dpp4,' 107 references were retrieved, many of which are for MERS. Reference #107, the original link, is here:

Mar 2013  Receptor for New Coronavirus Found
Isolation and characterisation of three polypeptides with neurotoxic activity from Anemonia sulcata.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Erasmus Medical Center in Rotterdam, the Netherlands, and a largely European team report that spikes on the surface of hCoV-EMC bind to dpp4, a well-known receptor protein on human cells.'

'dipeptidyl peptidase oseltamivir' at Pubmed, yielded one reference:
One-pot reactions accelerate the synthesis of active pharmaceutical ingredients.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....The cyclohexene derivatives obtained by Enders et al bear a remarkable resemblance to the carbocyclic core of (-)-oseltamivir (Tamiflu) and ABT-341.'

Thus, dpp4 specifically links to Thai use of oseltamivir against 2019-nCoV.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 5, 2020)

Mar 2013 Receptor for New Coronavirus Found
Receptor for new coronavirus found.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Erasmus Medical Center in Rotterdam, the Netherlands, and a largely European team report that spikes on the surface of hCoV-EMC bind to dpp4, a well-known receptor protein on human cells.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 6, 2020)

Clues to Male Preference of 2019-nCoV

From the study of post #280 we find that EAV causes death and abortion, though does not cause teratogenesis. Thus, there are differences in sequences between EAV and SARS which should be investigated. Further, an unusually high number of tuberculosis cases in Kentucky was noted when studying past coroner records from certain time windows. Balasuriya specifically mentions Kentucky for EAV, so Ft. Campbell would likely be a poor choice for 2019-nCoV quarantine:

'....Most EAV infections are subclinical but occasional outbreaks of disease occur that are characterised by any combination of influenza-like illness in adult horses, abortion i pregnant mares, and interstitial pneumonia in very young foals. Up to 60% of stallions infected with EAV become persistently infected carriers and shed virus continuously in semen. Persistence of EAV in the male reproductive tract is testosterone-dependent, and persistently infected stallions function as a natural reservoir that can disseminate virus to susceptible mare at breeding (Timoney and McCollum, 1993).
....
To characterize the heterogeneity of EAV during persistent infection, detailed sequence analysis of the structural protein genes (ORFs [open-reading frames] 2-7) was performed with viral RNA purified directly from semen collected sequentially over a 10-year period from two Thoroughbred carrier stallions that were infected during an EAV outbreak in Kentucky in 1984 (Hedges et al [1999], J. Virol. 73: 3672-3681)....the RNA in the semen of two stallions was distinct from year to year. The master sequence of the virus population shed in the semen of individual stallions varied by approximately 1% per year.'
(Balasuriya EBR, et al, Molecular Epidemiology and Evolution of Equine Arteritis Virus, in, The Nidoviruses (Coronaviruses and Arteriviruses))

In the same volume, and linking the potyvirus of papaya leaf in post #261:

'Arterivirus EAV is a 'Mini' Coronavirus: The Birth of the Nidovirales....Particularly, the frameshifted pp1b polyprotein contained distant homologs of four conserved domains that had previously been identified in both corona- and toroviruses. Likewise, the pp1a polyprotein contained a characteristic domain set consisting of Plpro (called papain-like cysteine protease, PCP) asw well as 3CLpro embedded between two HDs (hydrophobic domains, Fig 1)....these families were united in a Coronavirus-like supergroup, Gorbalenya and Koonin, 1993; Snijder et al, 1993), which was subsequently recognized as the order Nidovirales (Cavanaugh, 1997)....an amplification of papain-like domains has contributed to the enlargement of the nidovirus genome....Each of these proteases was shown to cleave two sites that included at least one small amino acid. In MHV, both sites were mapped upstream of the cognate PL1pro (papain-like 1), and for IBV, one site was found to be upstream  and another downstream of the PLpro.'
(Gorbalenya A, Big Nidovirus Genome: When Count and Order of Domains Matter, in The Nidoviruses, op cit)

Thus, aspects of EAV link MHV and IBV, previously mentioned in the thread.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 6, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart



FAKE NEWS.

The World Health Organization knows the truth, they are covering this whole thing up.  They have always known.


*Harvard Chemistry Chair & Two Chinese Nationals Arrested For Lying About China Ties, Smuggling "Biological Material"*
Harvard Chemistry Chair & Two Chinese Nationals Arrested For Lying About China Ties, Smuggling "Biological Material"

*Dr. Xiangguo Qiu – Chinese Biological Warfare Agent*
Dr. Xiangguo Qiu - Chinese Biological Warfare Agent | GreatGameIndia

*Coronavirus Bioweapon – How China Stole Coronavirus From Canada And Weaponized It*
Coronavirus Bioweapon - How China Stole Coronavirus From Canada And Weaponized It | GreatGameIndia

*Chinese Biowarfare Agents At Harvard University Caught Smuggling Viruses*
Chinese Biowarfare Agents At Harvard University Caught Smuggling Viruses | GreatGameIndia

*China Using HIV Drugs For Coronavirus Treatment*
China Using HIV Drugs For Coronavirus Treatment | GreatGameIndia

*Indian Scientists Discover Coronavirus Engineered With HIV (AIDS) Like Insertions*
Indian Scientists Discover Coronavirus Engineered With HIV (AIDS) Like Insertions | GreatGameIndia

*Coronavirus – China’s Secret Plan To Weaponize Viruses*
Coronavirus - China's Secret Plan To Weaponize Viruses | GreatGameIndia

*US Senator Tom Cotton Questions Mainstream Media’s Narrative On Coronavirus Origin*
https://greatgameindia.com/us-senat...tream-medias-narrative-on-coronavirus-origin/


*Coronavirus : India To Investigate Wuhan Institute Of Virology*
https://greatgameindia.com/coronavirus-india-to-investigate-wuhan-institute-of-virology/

*Frank Plummer – Canadian Scientist Key To Coronavirus Investigation Assassinated In Africa?*
https://greatgameindia.com/frank-pl...ey-to-coronavirus-investigation-assassinated/


----------



## badger2 (Feb 6, 2020)

Further reinforcing the link to GAV (gill-associated virus, post #249) is a Thai link:

'Gill-associated virus (GAV) is a rod-shaped, enveloped virus that infects Penaeus monodon (black tiger prawns) in Australia (Spann et al 1997). The morphology and pathology of GAV closely resemble that of yellow head virus (YHV) which has caused significant production losses to prawn aquaculture industry in Thailand (Chantanachookin et al 1993). We have recently shown that these viruses share a high level of sequence identity and can be considered as geographic topotypes (Cowley et al 1999) YHV posseses a long >22kb ssRNA genome and four major structural  proteins of which the 135 kDa protein is glycosylated. There is conflicting evidence and speculation that it may be related to rhabdoviruses (incl. rabies) or coronaviruses. In order to establish an approximate taxonomic classification of these viruses, we are investigating the genome sequence, organisation and replication strategy of GAV.'
(Cowley JA et al, Gill-Associated Virus of Penaeus monodon Prawns: Molecular Evidence for the First Invertebrate Nidovirus, in The Nidoviruses, op cit)


----------



## badger2 (Feb 6, 2020)

5 Feb 2020 Thailand Medical News: Coronavirus is Mutating and Becoming More Virulent
BREAKING NEWS : New Studies Emerging That Confirms The Coronavirus Is Mutating And Becoming More Virulent - Thailand Medical News
'....She further added, "For this reason, Wuhan coronavirus evolution in patients should be closely monitored for the emergence of novel mutations at the 501 position in its genome.'

We earlier mentioned 2019-nCoV position 501 in post # 178.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 6, 2020)

OP is correct: Chinese eat all kinds of exotic foods and their polyculture includes fish, ducks, pigs and humans all using the same pond, for example, greatly assisting the evolution of hepatitis B virus.

The report at post #287 states: ' In a different study, Dr. Fang Li from the University of Minnesota....alarmingly predicts that a single mutation (at a specific spot in the genome)....ACE2.'

Position 501 is mutating to become more virulent. As Li et al continue in their report (post #178): '....Alarmingly, our data predict that a single N501T mutation (corresponding to the S487T mutation in SARS-CoV) may significantly enhance the binding affinity between 2019-nCoV and human ACE2....Asn501 in 2019-nCoV RBD provides more support to hotspot-353 than Ser487, but less than Thr487. This analysis suggests that 2019-nCoV recognizes human ACE2 less efficiently than human SARS-CoV (year 2000), but more efficiently than human SARS-CoV (year 2003). Hence, at least when considering the ACE2-RBD interactions, 2019-nCoV has gained some capability to transmit from human to human....Tyr forms a hydrogen bond with Thr31 of civet ACE2....'

Note that asparagine (N) contains 5 hydrogen atoms while aspartic acid contains 4. Thus, the critical 2019-nCoV mutation at position 501 is a hydrogenation rather than a dehydrogenation when comparing the two amino acids. Li, et al's predictive biology report from Minnesota-North Carolina of 29 Jan 2020 can now be updated by these new mutations in 2019-nCoV which cause increasing virulence.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 6, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk: Man Lies
https://www.worldofbuzz.com/man/exp...bout-travel-history-7-people-infected-so-far/
'....but actually went to attend two banquets with more than 4,000 people.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 6, 2020)

This webpage has a helpful current chart:

Singapore Confirms 2 New Cases
Novel Coronavirus Outbreak - Latest news | CNA


----------



## badger2 (Feb 6, 2020)

Clearly, 2019-nCoV position 501 is the hotspot to watch as the virus mutates. Here we link only the SARS-CoV asparagine mutations thusfar published. There are 10 references:

SARS-CoV / Asparagine
sars-cov asparagine - PubMed - NCBI
'spike glycoproteins....ref#9: papain-like protease.'


----------



## Circe (Feb 6, 2020)

badger2 said:


> 4:12 PM epicenter reports 2,987 new cases, 70 new deaths
> BNO Newsroom on Twitter
> 'Comments: " I no longer believe these numbers are even remotely truthful or accurate."



I don't believe them either. The numbers reported are not relevant to the virus outbreak: they are only measuring human activity -- that is, a frantic effort to test people which is bound to be missing many, many light cases and other cases because they can't get to them. Human activity is not a measure of the spread of the epidemic itself.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 6, 2020)

Note that ref #9 in post #291 is from CDC, Atlanta.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 6, 2020)

If the virus can or will mutate in current, unknown human carriers, the epidemic is proceeding apart from known human activity. It is astonishing that apparently no Chinese homo sapiens has asked another whether or not they have eaten snake within the last two months, or used Bungarus as medicine (for what, the flu?).


----------



## badger2 (Feb 6, 2020)

5 minutes ago, the doctor was apparently silenced by police:

Chinese Doctor Dies from the Virus
Coronavirus: Chinese Doctor Dies After Trying To Warn People Of Virus


----------



## badger2 (Feb 6, 2020)

On the cutting-edge of 2019-nCoV vaccine:

Vaccine Spike Protein (@ timepoint 0:37)


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 6, 2020)

petro said:


> Open air markets, no refrigeration, flies on all food supplies, cross contamination, improper sanitation,
> 
> What could go wrong?


you know why flies land on your food?
to wipe the poo off of their feet


----------



## petro (Feb 6, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Open air markets, no refrigeration, flies on all food supplies, cross contamination, improper sanitation,
> ...


Some pinhead named Biff thought my post was racist. Freaking idiot.

Just a fact that many cultures have open markets without proper sanitation.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 6, 2020)

Asparagine at position 501 is the foremost hotspot while the second, according to Li et al, is position 494. (Post #288 as Li et al continues): '....Overall, Leu455, Phe486 and Ser494 of 2019-nCoV RBD support that 2019-nCoV recognizes human ACE2 and infects human cells.

Pubmed search 'ACE2 asparagine' yields two refs:

A single asparagine-linked glycosylation site of the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus spike glycoprotein facilitates inhibition by man...  - PubMed - NCBI
Specific asparagine-linked glycosylation sites are critical for DC-SIGN- and L-SIGN-mediated severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus entry.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 6, 2020)

Pubmed search 'ACE2 vaccine' yields 33 references:
ace2 vaccine - PubMed - NCBI
Beijing Feb 2020
[2019-nCoV: new challenges from coronavirus].  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Its mechanism of cross-species spread might be related with angiotensin-converting enzyme II.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 6, 2020)

First seen at Avian Flu Talk, this thread reported on Tencent yesterday. At that forum, they are currently tapping bitchute. The reader can decide on this disturbing video:

China Footage, 10 Days In
https://www.bitchute.com/yuAG7tjHDJ8I


----------



## badger2 (Feb 6, 2020)

Uwantsun


----------



## badger2 (Feb 6, 2020)

Current stats are at post #279.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 6, 2020)

They have grave concerns about what the supply chain reduction is going to do to us and others. Some downplayed the whole thing as not an emergency yet.

Coronavirus: House Foreign Affairs Committee (see especially @ timepoint 59:42 China's Influence)


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2020)

The headlines say 7 Feb 2020 Flu Has Killed 10,000 Americans As the World Worries Over Coronavirus.
Yes, and we're going to continue to worry, especially since there's a flu vaccine and 2019-nCoV is now mutating against non-vaccine therapies.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2020)

Currently, 635 deaths (post #279). HIstorically, SARS total was 800.

7 Feb 2020  400 Million Quarantined
https://www.zerohedge.com/geopoliti...on-people-lockdown-guangzhou-joins-quarantine


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2020)

zerohedge.com/geopolitical/more-than-400-million-people-lockdown-guangzhou-joins-quarantine


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2020)

Helen Branswell
mobile.twitter.com/HelenBranswell/status/1225802856478822400
'Based on 17,000 cases, 82% are mild, 15% severe, 3% critical....was not broken down by age.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2020)

State-of-the-art test results should not take long.

AFT, 4 minutes ago: Cruise Ship to Dock in Bayonne
https://www.nypost.com/2020/02/06/c...onne-will-test-12-passengers-for-coronavirus/


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk: 'Yes, the U.S. is counting on holding through the first wave until summer. Remember, few experts believe these are actual numbers. They are Soviet-style numbers meant for general consumption and pacifying the public....Chinese citizen journalists have disappeared....they have cracked down on all social media posts.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2020)

41 more cases on the Japanese cruise ship (6 hrs. ago) and the Chinese whistleblower warned in early December before being silenced (@ timepoint 0:16):


AFT forum: ' Why no updates about U.S. patients?....I think some bigger news may be coming today. Govt. and msm seem to time bad news for late afternoon Fridays.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2020)

The youtube video is 7 Feb 2020, Chinese Doctor Who Warned of Coronavirus Dies (1,432 comments)


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2020)

Bioweapons theories aside, the Italians' experience with plague ships, etc., have zeroed-in on important mutations showing that 2019-nCoV has mutated one amino acid from the closest bat-like SARS to it. ORF8-S isoform is from Rhinolophus sp.:

Genomic Variance of the 2019-nCoV Coronavirus, University of Bologna, Italy
'....Despite low heterogeneity of 2019-nCoV genomes, we could identify at least two hyper-variable genomic hotspots, one of which is responsible for a sering/leucine variation in the viral ORF8 (open reading frame)-encoded protein. Finally, we perform a full proteomic comparison with other coronaviridae, identifying key aminoacidic differences to be considered for antiviral strategies deriving from previous anti-coronavirus approaches.....We could report also the specific amino acids that changed between SARS and nCoV, with potential implication in epitope definition and possible repurposing of anti-SARS drugs and vaccines.
....
Our analysis found low variability (>99% sequence identity) within the 56 2019-nCoV genomes available at the time of writing, with only two core positions of high variability, one a silent variant in the ORF1b locus, and the other as an aminoacid polymorphism in ORF8. The mutation in ORF8 resulting in one of its two variants, ORF8-L and ORF8-S, is predicted to be affecting the structural disorder of the protein. Specifically, the amino acidic region aa83-aa89 is more likely to be disordered in the ORF-8-S isoform....specific amino acid divergences compared to BCoVs and SARS. These findings shed a cautiously optimistic light on the possibility of finding effective treatment for this novel coronavirus, starting from already existing anti-beta-coronaviridae compounds (Anand K, Coronavirus Main Proteinase (3CLpro) Structure: Basis for Design of Anti-SARS Drugs, Science [2003] V. 300:1763-67), which will be dealing with a relatively homogenous viral population.....relationships between bat and human coronaviridae have been discovered for SARS [3]and more recently also for 209-nCoV [4], suggesting events of inter-species transmissions [5]'
(Ceraolo C, Giorgi FM, Genomic Variance of the 2019-nCoV Coronavirus)

Reference [4] is Benvenuto et al, previously posted, which mentions the report of Ji et al (also previously posted) for Bungarus multicinctus. Thus, the leucine change in ORF8 may reflect adaption to cold-blooded hosts.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2020)

Comparing ACE2-leucine, there are 34 refs at Pubmed:

ACE2 / Leucine
ace2 leucine - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2020)

This from the UW campus:

7 Feb 2020
Coronavirus vaccine in the works, UW-Madison experts say | WisBusiness
'....less than two months.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk is reporting pangolin as an intermediate host, while here we are following the ACE2-leucine trajectory for snake (post #314). One study links DPP4 (posted earlier in the thread linking Thai oseltamivir), to leucine:

Mar 2017 DPP4 / Leucine Aminopeptidase
Serum protease activity in chronic kidney disease patients: The GANI_MED renal cohort.  - PubMed - NCBI

We note that the second hotspot for 2019-nCoV was position 494 (post #299), but also the leucine at position 455.

Another important link in the studies of post #314 is the mouse hepatitis virus strain A59 (previous posts) link:

WHV A59 / Proteosomal Inhibitor MG132
Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus replication is severely impaired by MG132 due to proteasome-independent inhibition of M-calpain.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....strongly inhibits SARS-CoV viral life cycle....bortezomib actually led to increased viral titers and pathology....Since MG132, a tripeptide aldehyde (benzyloxycarbonyl-leucyl-leucyl-leucinyl, or ZLLLa1, comprised an unparalleled capability of inhibiting SARS-CoV replication
, we hypothesized that inhibition of another proteolytic enzyme is responsible for inhibition of viral titer: m-calpain, a cysteine protease.'

When immediately searching for calpain links to snakes, we come up with both suspects for intermediate hosts (Bungarus and Naja) of 2019-nCoV. We'll link Naja first, because of the plant potyvirus link to papain (previous posts):

Snake / Calpain
snake calpain - PubMed - NCBI

Naja, Taiwan Cobra Inhibits Cysteine Protease
Purification and characterization of a new cystatin inhibitor from Taiwan cobra (Naja naja atra) venom.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....S-carboxymethylpapain....inhibits cysteine proteases of the papain family....most closely related to the recently described human cystatin M which also has a similar five-residue insertion starting at position 76.'

This is an interesting clue to why mice and rats do not figure into the 2019-nCoV host hypothesis (previous posts):

Bungarus multicinctus / Apoptosis of Rat Neurons
Beta-bungarotoxin is a potent inducer of apoptosis in cultured rat neurons by receptor-mediated internalization.  - PubMed - NCBI

We next link another Thai med used against 2019-nCoV, ritonavir, to calpain:

(2002) HIV Protease / m-Calpain
Ritonavir inhibition of calcium-activated neutral proteases.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Both human HIV protease and calpains share a similar secondary structure, where the active site is flanked by hydrophobic regions. Ritonavir, a hydrophobic HIV protease inhibitor, also inhibits calpain activity.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2020)

Bad News, Late Friday Afternoon

720 deaths (post #279), quicky ready to overtake historical SARS stats (800 total cases).


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 7, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Seems strange, it might be in both warm blooded and cold blooded animals.


good point, but if a snake eats a rat and a human eats the snake then it may have some kind of crossover affect that results in this type of virus in humans


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2020)

#318: Precisely: the virus may not have had time to mutate, as was suggested in a previously-posted study. But then, from what host did the leucine mutation come from that used to be a serine in the most closely-related bat virus? Could cold-shock by being outside the bat host mutate ORF8 (in trans [italics])? Or had it already mutated in a certain individual bat? That is to say,did it mutate on some surface, like pangolin or snake scales?

Note that in post #316, we did not post the full sentence, which reads: ' Cobra cystatin strongly inhibits cysteine proteases of the papain family, but not calpain.' This suggests that Thai use of anti-HIV drugs indeed does link to calpains, as was shown in the pubmed study (HIV Protease / m-Calpain), though the controversy arises in opposing studies such as this:

Ritonavir Does Not Inhibit Calpain
Ritonavir does not inhibit calpain in vitro.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Circe (Feb 7, 2020)

badger2 said:


> Currently, 635 deaths (post #279). HIstorically, SARS total was 800.
> 
> 7 Feb 2020  400 Million Quarantined
> https://www.zerohedge.com/geopoliti...on-people-lockdown-guangzhou-joins-quarantine



Yeah, when the death total hits 800 (the approx. SARS death total in 2003) there will be some alarm expressed, I think. That will be this Sunday, I project.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2020)

Yes, Sunday is reasonable. We have seen the bitchute video (post #302) that shows them taking bodies away supposedly without funeral, etc. This would help prevent further spread, but also help conceal the actual numbers.

China is Cremating Bodies in Secret
China is 'cremating bodies in secret' as coronavirus death toll reaches 170 reaches 170
'....but not added to the official record.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 7, 2020)

We thought to search for serine-to-leucine mutations for clues about 2019-nCoV ORF8 (previous posts).

For now, we'll place two entries in the file, one because it's an ebola link, and the other because it resonates with EAV-tuberculosis (previous posts):

Borna Phosphorylation (Mononegavirales)
Protein kinase C-dependent phosphorylation of Borna disease virus P protein is required for efficient viral spread.  - PubMed - NCBI

Codon usage by Bungarus was from the Ji et al study (previous posts).

Mycobacterium Codons 522 and 531
Enhanced heterogeneity of rpoB in Mycobacterium tuberculosis found at low pH.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## sparky (Feb 7, 2020)

badger2 said:


> China is Cremating Bodies in Secret








~S~


----------



## badger2 (Feb 8, 2020)

AFT:   Coronavirus Can Remain Infectious on Surfaces for 9 Days
BREAKING NEWS! New Research Reveals Coronavirus Can Remain Infectious For As Long As 9 Days On Surfaces!  - Thailand Medical News

On the UW campus, they are now placing large bottles of antibacterial lotion near entrance doors. Hepatitis B virus can remain infectious on styrene surfaces for up to two weeks. Occasionally, badger2 works within 35 feet of a veterinary student, though there are no guarantees of any inside news from the vaccine lab.

Persistence of Coronavirus on Inanimate Surfaces and Its Inactivation with Biocidal Agents
'....62-71% ethanol, 0.5% hydrogen peroxide or 0.1% sodium hypochlorite inactivates within one minute.'
sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0195670120300463


----------



## badger2 (Feb 8, 2020)

This article reproduces the whistleblower's words to the press:

8 Feb 2020  He Warned of Coronavirus
He Warned of Coronavirus. Here's What He Told Us Before He Died.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 8, 2020)

8 Feb 2020  Death Toll from Coronavirus Set to Surpass SARS
Death toll from coronavirus set to surpass SARS


----------



## badger2 (Feb 8, 2020)

Fauci says (post #326) that remdesivir has shown promise: 'Dr. Anthony Fauci of National Institutes of Health said Friday that the antiviral drug remdesivir has shown positive results in fighting the coronavirus.'

Taking a closer look at other Thai meds used (successfully?) against 2019-nCoV (lopinavir), there is a link to melanoma:

Jan 2020 Jerusalem / Lopinavir / Melanoma
The integrated stress response promotes B7H6 expression.  - PubMed - NCBI

However, this Serbian lopinavir report does not give the actual polymorphisms, only the rs numbers of the polymorphisms:
Influence of SLCO1B1 polymorphisms on lopinavir Ctrough inSerbian HIV/AIDS patients.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 8, 2020)

The Jerusalem study for lopinavir (post #327) links to the Chinese krait, Bungarus fasciatus, via melanoma. Both B. fasciatus and B. multicinctus are used as medicine, so Wuhan seafood market may not be the only 'epicenter' of 2019-nCoV, implicating local pharmacies in the investigation:

Bungarus fasciatus / Melanoma
BF-30 selectively inhibits melanoma cell proliferation via cytoplasmic membrane permeabilization and DNA-binding in vitro and in B16F10-bearing mice.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 8, 2020)

AFT is now reporting aerosol transmission:

8 Feb 2020 Xinhuanet  Novel Coronavirus Can Transmit via Aerosol: Expert
https://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-02/08/c_138766344.html

New aerosol-blocking masks are still not effective enough due to leaving the eyes and parts of facial skin exposed.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 8, 2020)

This is how it is transcribed at Avian Flu Talk:

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-02/08/c_138766344.htm


----------



## badger2 (Feb 8, 2020)

There is a report from South Africa for HIV and lopinavir for an asparagine to threonine mutation, linking at least three 2019-nCoV asparagines and one threonine on its genome:

South Africa / Lopinavir N37T Mutation
Drug susceptibility and replication capacity of a rare HIV-1 subtype C protease hinge region variant.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....substitution of W1201-Gag with MJ4-Gag resulted in small but significant decrease in susceptibility to lopinavir and atazanavir (MJ4GagN37T)....Collectively, these data suggest that the N37T mutation and insertion increases viral infectivity and decreases drug susceptibility.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 8, 2020)

We have already posted to this thread that men are more targeted by 2019-nCoV than women. We next link lopinavir to OATP1B1:

OATP1B1 as Lopinavir Substrate
Influence of SLCO1B1 polymorphisms on lopinavir Ctrough inSerbian HIV/AIDS patients.  - PubMed - NCBI

Sept 2019, University of Padova, Italy / Young Men / OATP1A2 / PFAS
Perfluoroalkyl substances and bone health in young men: a pilot study.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....18-21 years of age....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 8, 2020)

There are now financial implications in world trade:

7 Feb 2020 Virus Chaos Sparks Dispute
China LNG Force Majeure Rejected as Virus Chaos Sparks Dispute


----------



## badger2 (Feb 8, 2020)

Studying two of the 2019-nCoV meds used in Thailand, lopinavir (ABT-378) was developed by Abbott Laboratories in Illinois precisely because HIV-1 virus was mutating against ritonavir (ABT-538):

Lopinavir Developed from Ritonavir
ABT-378, a highly potent inhibitor of the human immunodeficiency virus protease.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....The valine at position 82 (Val82) in the active site of HIV protease mutates in response to therapy with the protease inhibitor ritonavir. By using the X-ray crystal structure of the complex of HIV protease and ritonavir, the potent protease inhibitor, ABT-378, was designed. ABT-378 potently inhibited wild-type and mutant HIV protease....and maintained high potency against mutant HIV selected by ritonavir in vivo.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 8, 2020)

Deaths now at 813 (post #279)


----------



## badger2 (Feb 9, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk thread, Question: What is China Hiding and Why?, just began posting about 2019-nCoV/ACE2 13 hours ago. In that thread, a twitter feed suggests 1.5 million confirmed cases, 50,000 bodies incinerated. The chron in this thread at post #279, only adds two more cases since last night.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 9, 2020)

6 hrs ago: 4th UK case caught the virus in France:
Fourth patient in UK diagnosed with coronavirus

Detailed photos of another suspected host:

8 Feb 2020  Pangolins 'Possible Coronavirus Host'
https://www.9news.com.au/world.coro...angolins/d28ae06c-47d6-4637-bf24-b89f8b8504a1


----------



## Circe (Feb 9, 2020)

Pangolins are a really wonderful kind of anteater...…..probably people shouldn't eat them, though. What happened to the Mom rule? "Ask mom before you put anything in your mouth!"

I'm not totally sure I believe in pangolins --- there's sort of an inherent improbability about them.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 9, 2020)

URL functions if typed in the spacebar:
Conservationists Fight to Save Pangolin
Saving the pangolin: The fight to help 'the most trafficked mammal on earth'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 9, 2020)

The answer is in the sequences.

7 Feb 2020 (Jiangsu, Beijing, Changsha, Los Angeles) Genome Composition and Divergence of the Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) Originating in China
Genome Composition and Divergence of the Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) Originating in China.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....identified 380 amino acid substitutions between these coronaviruses, which may have caused functional and pathogenic divergence of 2019-nCoV.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 9, 2020)

The report from post #340 continues, as we find some resonance with asparagine and the serine-to-leucine mutations mentioned earlier:

'....Due to very limited knowledge of this novel virus, we are unable to give reasonable explanations for the significant number of amino acid substitutions between 2019-nCoV and SARS or SARS-like CoVs. For example, no amino acid substitutions were present in the receptor-binding motifs (RBMs) that directly interact with human receptor for ACE2 protein in SARS-CoV, but six mutations occurred in the other region of the RBD (receptor-binding domain). Whether these differences could affect the host tropism and transmission property of 2019-nCoV compared to SARS-CoV is worthy of future investigation.'

There is one comparison chart in this report. We first notice these:

ORF(open reading frame)14, position 99: S--->L

Nsp1 (non-structural protein 1), position 269: S--->L

These substitutions compare with those of post #313.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 9, 2020)

In the same Nsp1 @ position 594, there is S--->N (serine to asparagine). We have already posted the civet link to ACE2: 'Furthermore, in the designed RBD, Thr487 provides limited but helpful support for hotspot-353. Here we constructed a structural model for the complex of 2019-nCoV RBD and civet ACE2. Based on this model, Phe486 of 2019-nCoV RBD forms moderately unfavorable interaction with the polar side chain of Thr82 of civet ACE2, and Leu455 and Gln493 would lose favorable interactions with civet ACE2 but they would still be compatible with civet ACE2. Thus, 2019-nCoV likely still uses civet ACE2 as its receptor, although it appears that 2019-nCoV RBD has not evolved adaptively for civet ACE2 binding.'
(Wan Y, et al [Minnesota/North Carolina], op cit)


----------



## badger2 (Feb 9, 2020)

Pangolin trajectory leads to mice (an inauspicious trajectory), and Sendai virus and this report on Malayan pangolins is not very helpful because it does not name a single coronavirus in the text:

Oct 2019
Viral Metagenomics Revealed Sendai Virus and Coronavirus Infection of Malayan Pangolins (Manis javanica).  - PubMed - NCBI
'....The Sendai virus was the most widely distributed pathogen in 11 dead Malayan pangolins, which was one of the potential causes of their death, and had the closest relationship with the strain isolated from humans (AB005795.1) which strongly suggests the possibility that Sendai virus is transmitted between pangolins and humans....Besides Sendai, Coronaviruses were also detected as potential pathogens of Malayan pangolin. The phylogeny of Coronavirus sequences assembled and strains from four Coronavirus genera demonstrated complex genetic relationships and high species diversity in Malayan pangolins....The detection of different types of SARS-CoV in this study may also be related to the death of Malayan pangolins. Considering the outbreak of SARS which was transmitted by masked palm civet from the natural reservoir of bats, Malayan pangolins could be another host with the potential of transmitting SARS to humans. As a consequence, the viral metagenomic study of Malayan pangolin is meaningful both for the conservation of rare wild animals and public health....further studies are required.'

We do, however, pick up more resonance with papain-like mechanisms (previous posts):

Dec 2019  TGEV (Coronaviridae) Glutamine at 3 Sites Inhibit Interferon
Feline Infectious Peritonitis Virus Nsp5 Inhibits Type I Interferon Production by Cleaving NEMO at Multiple Sites.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 9, 2020)

The TGEV study is here:
Transmissible Gastroenteritis Virus Papain-Like Protease 1 Antagonizes Production of Interferon-β through Its Deubiquitinase Activity.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....papain-like proteases that inhibit Sendai virus-induced interferon production.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 9, 2020)

6 minutes ago AFT: 'Chinese companies operate mines on the outskirts of Kitwe in northern Zambia....AS people who recently returned from China showed up with coughs but were not placed in isolation'
Zambia, Africa
'We're definitely not prepared': Africa braces for new virus


----------



## badger2 (Feb 9, 2020)

Deaths now at 906 (post #279)


----------



## sparky (Feb 9, 2020)

~S~


----------



## badger2 (Feb 9, 2020)

This is a first report on mass weddings due to coronavirus:

Coronavirus Mass Wedding
Thousands of couples tie knot in mass wedding amid coronavirus fears


----------



## badger2 (Feb 9, 2020)

This youtube video does not show up when searched: 'Coronavirus Update 1.5 Million Infected, Over 50,000 Cremated Already,' but does exist. It states '....It's from America....' Yahoo search: "1.5 million infected 50,000" will retrieve the video.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 9, 2020)

We have already mentioned temperature-sensitive mouse hepatitis coronavirus (MHV) in the thread. We investigate serine-to-leucine mutations to compare 2019-nCoV S--->L:

Serine-to-Leucine Neurospora
Characterization of the temperature-sensitive mutations un-7 and png-1 in Neurospora crassa.  - PubMed - NCBI
'The sequence of png-1 allele 22-9 included a serine to leucine change at position 279 in the amino acid sequence (C to T at base 836). The changes at positions 273 and 279 are positions that are highly conserved in other organisms. Aspergillus fumigatus EDP54057: serine (S).'

We next attempt to link cold-blooded animals to the serine-to-leucine trajectory:

Aspergillus fumigatus / Cobra Venom Factor 
Hemolytic, cytotoxic and complement inactivating properties of extracts of different species of Aspergillus.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....The complement inactivating substances present in Aspergillus extracts differ from those of the snake product.'

Feb 2013  South American Rattlesnake Toxin Crotamine
Unraveling the antifungal activity of a South American rattlesnake toxin crotamine.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....No detectable activity was observed for the filamentous fungus Aspergillus fumigatus and Trichophyton rubrum at concentrations up to 125 micrograms/ml.'

A. fumigatus is apparently resistant while other fungi are not. What would happen when the serine was changed to leucine?


----------



## badger2 (Feb 9, 2020)

There are 444 references to Aspergillus fumigatus pneumonia at Pubmed.

Feb 2018  Epidemiology of Fungal Infections in China
Epidemiology of fungal infections in China.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....azole-resistant Aspergillus fumigatus....'

Since Leishmania accompanies HIV cases, we link azole-resistant Mexican Leishmania:

L. mexicana / Azole Resistance
Naturally azole-resistant Leishmania braziliensis promastigotes are rendered susceptible in the presence of terbinafine: comparative study with azo...  - PubMed - NCBI

Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation Awards $15.1 Million to Treat African Sleeping Sickness and Leishmaniasis
Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation Awards $15.1 Million To Treat African Sleeping Sickness And Leishmaniasis


----------



## badger2 (Feb 9, 2020)

3 minutes ago  WHO On Way to China
WHO advance team on coronavirus on way to China: Tedros tweet


----------



## Shawnee_b (Feb 9, 2020)

This thread ever gonna die? Sorry, just sik of seeing it


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 9, 2020)

*China Exposed: All Of The Ways They Have Been Hiding True Coronavirus Numbers*
*




*


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

#353: What's not going to die are facts like there is an influenza vaccine yet 12,000 deaths, (and [italics]) as we see on fresh threads bitch about it. Have you thought about going back to school?


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

Since HIV meds used by the Thais against 2019-nCoV was showing positive results, here we link the reasons why bioweapons arguments are more conspiracy theory than fact:

Oct 2018 Beijing Coronavirus Vaccine / Stabilizing Mutations
Stabilized coronavirus spikes are resistant to conformational changes induced by receptor recognition or proteolysis.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....The viral spike glycoprotein (S) utilizes ACE2 as a host protein receptor and mediates fusion of the viral and host membranes....We recently developed stabilizing mutations for coronavirus spikes that prevent the transition from the pre-fusion to post-fusion states....Coronavirus S transitions from a meta-stable prefusion state to a  highly stable postfusion state as part of the S protein's role in membrane fusion. The instability of the prefusion state presents a significant challenge for the production of protein antigens for antigenic presentation of the prefusion antibody epitopes that are most likely to lead to neutralizing responses. Recently, we presented the design of two proline mutations (2P) for the prefusion stabilization of the coronavirus S proteins. The stabilized MERS-CoV S 2P ectodomain was shown to maintain prefusion spike conformation, and have similar antibody recognition as wild-type S and possesses higher immunogenicity....Strategies similar to those we have used have been employed to stabilize HIV envelope glycoprotein (Env) trimiers in prefusion conformation....The soluble stabilized versions of env undergo large conformational changes upon CD4 binding. Conversely, the ebola virus glycoprotein (GP) undergoes only modest conformational changes upon binding to NPC-1. Thus, these class I fusion machines likely have fundamental differences in the fusion process that requires further study....K968P and V969P mutations were generated.' 

We have already mentioned in this thread, env retroviral elements integrating the mouse hepatitis coronavirus genome, while in other USMB threads, bioweapons theories are mentioning env in a conspiracy context. Duh


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

Glad they brought it up:

Today at Avian Flu Talk: Possibly Good to Fight Coronavirus: 'Was researching and found that chloroquine is almost as effective as remdesivir.'

The link to Leishmaniasis and Gates Foundation is also a chloroquine link.

Pubmed search 'chloroquine leishmania,' yields 108 references. The most recent:
Nov 2018  Chloroquine-Sensitive / Chloroquine-Resistant Leishmania
Novel Hydrophilic Riminophenazines as Potent Antiprotozoal Agents.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....hydrophilic C-2 aminopyridinyl substituent to improve the leishmanicidal activity.'

Pubmed 'chloroquine snake,' yields 7 references. Crotamine was mentioned in post #350.

Ap 2016 Crotamine Inhibition of Malaria
Inhibition of malaria parasite Plasmodium falciparum development by crotamine, a cell penetrating peptide from the snake venom.  - PubMed - NCBI

Sept 1988 (U.S. Army Medical Research, Frederick, Md.) Chloroquine / Bungarus multicinctus 
Effect of chloroquine on toxicity in mice of the venom and neurotoxins from the snake Bungarus multicinctus.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....chloroquine increased the LD50 of beta-bungarotoxin 17-fold....'

Feb 1997 (Japan)  Snake Coiled Fibers / Chloroquine / Alzheimer's
Snake coiled fibres in rat soleus muscle in chloroquine induced myopathy share immunohistochemical characteristics with amyloid depositions in Alzh...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

2019-nCoV may have links to the sea. Pubmed search 'bungarus chinese tcm', yields 3 references:

1.) (2011)  Manis / Bungarus
[Experience of Professor Fan Yongsheng in treating arthralgia with insect drugs].  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Manis Squama, Bungarus Parvus....'

We have already mentioned in this thread that two Bungarus species are mixed together in TCM.

2.) (Feb 1998)  Bungarus multicinctus Blyth Adulterants
[Identification of powdered Bungarus multieinctus Blyth and its adulterants].  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Bungarus fascitus ( [sic] fasciatus), Dinodon rufozonatum....'

3.) (Mar 1994 Shenyang)  Identification of Bungarus parvus and Its Confused Snakes
[Identification of Bungarus Parvus and its confused snakes].  - PubMed - NCBI

(2011) Pangolin Scale
Substitutes for endangered medicinal animal horns and shells exposed by antithrombotic and anticoagulation effects - ScienceDirect

Bai Hua She / Sea Krait
https://www.plumdragonsherbs.com/products/bai-hua-she
'....Bungarus parvus....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

Hong Ban She, Dinodon rufozonatum
Dinodon rufozonatum - Red-banded Snake


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

Bai Hua She (Agkistrodon Acutus)


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

Oct 2014 Bungarus parvus
Cytochrome C oxidase subunit I barcodes provide an efficient tool for Jinqian Baihua She (Bungarus parvus) authentication.  - PubMed - NCBI

Sea Krait, Laticauda
Sea krait - Wikipedia
'....sea kraits are also often confused with land kraits....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

Pubmed has 5 refs for Bungarus parvus:
bungarus parvus - PubMed - NCBI

Wikipedia does not list Bungarus parvus
Bungarus - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

Bungarus parvus
https://www.zhzyw.com/zycs/zytp/zy/0982616D94777J8BFJ2AJDA3.html


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

Click on the prompt for a machine translation.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

We think that we have found the closest link thusfar between bat, snake and 2019-nCoV. To speed the investigation, we will mention the current suspect first along with the geography. The suspect is Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi. B. m. w. is a subspecies of B. multicinctus. We make 2019-nCoV distinction for geography:

(University of Bologna, Italy), Ceraolo C and Giorgi FM, Genomic Variance of the 2019-nCoV Coronavirus
'....Similar to a previous report with 10 virus specimens, we detected a very high conservation between the 56 analyzed 2019-nCoV genomes, with sequence identity above 99%. We found a bat CoV genome (Global Initiative on Sharing All Influenza Data [GSAID] EPI_ISL_402131) with 96.2% sequence identity (and query coverage above 99%) to the 2019-nCoV reference sequence (NC_045512.2), while the previously reported closest bat CoV (bat-SL-CoVZC45) has a sequence similarity of 88%. The reference human SARS genome (NC_004718.3) appears more distant from the reference 2019-nCoV, with a sequence identity of 80.26% and query coverage of 98%....While 2019-nCoV constitute a tightly similar cluster, the two bat virus sequences MG772934.1 and EPI_ISL402131 appear to be linking the human 2019-nCoV to the bat coronaviridae.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

The Figure 1 in the report of post#365 (first reported in post #313) shows relationships between strains of human 2019-nCoV and bat coronaviruses: 'bat/Yunnan/RaTG13/2013/EPI_ISL402131.'

The target geography is Yunnan Province.

Bungarus multicinctus / B. multicinctus wanghaotingi
Cytochrome C oxidase subunit I barcodes provide an efficient tool for Jinqian Baihua She (Bungarus parvus) authentication.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....In China, two subspecies of Bungarus multicinctus were recorded, B. multicinctus multicinctus and B. wanghaotingi. The latter distributes only in Yunnan Province, far from the sample collection sites in Guangdong. We checked all the specimens of B. multicinctus thoroughly, and found no morphological characteristics of subspecies B. multicinctus wanghaotingi. We therefore presume that the intraspecific differentiation may be attributed to some environmental factors, especially the residential altitude of the different snake populations. The same phenomenon was also observed in other snake species (Gou P, Malhotra A).'

Three different Malhotra authors contribute to krait science:

Rational truncation of aptamer for cross-species application to detect krait envenomation.  - PubMed - NCBI

Non-invasive ventilation for acute respiratory failure due to a snakebite.  - PubMed - NCBI

Neuromuscular transmission failure due to common krait (Bungarus caeruleus) envenomation.  - PubMed - NCBI

From the California Academy of Sciences (San Francisco) and the National Museum of Natural History (Washington, D.C.), this report gives further information on the identification and geography of the suspect snake:

'Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi Pope 1928  Type Locality: Yuankiang, Yunnan, China; Holotype: AMNH35230
....
B. m. w.  27-48 narrow white crossbars on back, crossbars narrowest mid-dorsally, expanding on sides....Loreal absent, nasal in contact with preocular; vertebral scales distinctly enlarged. (Key to the Genera and Species of Venomous Snakes of Myanmar)
(Leviton AE, et al, The Dangerously Venomous Snakes of Myanmar: Illustrated Checklist with Keys, PCAS Vol 54 [2003] : 407-462)


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

While we have no access to the geography of (2013) EPI_ISL 402131 that came from somewhere in Yunnan, there is more info on Yuankiang, which supports a change in temperature (cold-shock, altitude, temperature-sensitive mutants, etc.):

Yuanjiang, Yunnan
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuangjiang_Hani,_Yi_and_Dai_Autonomous_County
'....lies at the junction of three different climate types....deep mountainous river valley....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

The webpage with map can be retrieved here:

List of Administrative Divisions of Yunnan
List of administrative divisions of Yunnan - Wikipedia
'Yuxi City'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

Firstly, distance from Kunming to Wuhan is 802 miles.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

Awful Animal Market --Review of Flowers and Birds Market of Kunming
Awful animal market - Review of Flowers and Birds Market of Kunming, Kunming, China - Tripadvisor
' 71 reviews:....often filthy with stall holders showing little concern for their welfare....I saw snakes and many (what I assume are) wild-caught birds for sale along with orchids which were clearly ripped from trees in the jungle.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

From Avian Flu Talk, it seems that Plummer was in Nairobi for a conference:

6 Feb 2020  Frank Plummer Dead
https://www.greatgameindia.com/fran...ey-to-coronavirus-investigation-assassinated/


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

Frank Plummer - Canadian Scientist Key to Coronavirus Investigation Assassinated in Africa?
Frank Plummer - Canadian Scientist Key To Coronavirus Investigation Assassinated In Africa? | GreatGameIndia


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

Now that we have the URL up and working, the reader is invited to click on 'Indian scientists found HIV-like injections in Wuhan coronavirus,' which will link to post #365 from Bologna. We can clearly see the virus in question in that report, which reads....'bat/Yunnan/RaTG13/2013/EPI_ISL_402131.'

Next, this report, if the URL functions:

Uncanny Similarity of Unique Inserts in the 21019-nCoV Spike Protein to HIV-1 gp120 and Gag
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.01.30.92787v1#comment-4779677688


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk: "It appears to be an Indian conspiracy theory site, so I would say no, it's not credible."

We will try to unravel the recent trajectory we took from the GreatGameIndia webpage (post #372). We will end up at Twitter and the comments there, which will link back precisely to post #365 of this thread.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 10, 2020)

For those who will investigate the trajectory, the comments at various places for the report in post #373 will retrieve things such as this:

'2019-n-CoV isoforms: GTNGTKR, HKNNKS, GDSSSG, QTNSPRRA.' These are the apparent insertions ('injections') for the bioweapons theory. However, what we found were Twitter entries such as....'Joining Unrelated Dots "ngschen a day ago: " This paper is fake. I aligned all 4 insertions, 3 of them share with bat SARS-like virus (GSAID no.: BetaCoV bat Yunnan RaTG13/2013 EPI_ISL_402131. 4th insertions which is the only one 2019-nCoV specific insertion, has the best match to marine virus AFVG_250M1136. Since the 2019-nCoV outbreaks from the seafood market, the possibility of marine virus recombination might be much more persuasive.'
Twitter.com/Mareeswj/status/1223854757283954689/photo/1

The full entry for the report in post #365 is 'bat/Yunnan/RaTG13/2013/EPI_ISL_402131.' This is the target virus we have built today's investigation upon. As far as the boundaries of China go, Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi Pope, 1928 only occurs in Yunnan Province.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 11, 2020)

WHO must have seen some scarey things when it went to China. This from AFT:

11 Feb 2020  WHO Warns of 'Very Grave' Global Virus Threat
WHO warns of 'very grave' global virus threat


----------



## badger2 (Feb 11, 2020)

If the type locality for Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi is Yuankiang, Yunnan Province, China, the closest spelling is Yuanjiang, near the Yuan River, Yunnan (spelled Yuan Jiang['river] which flows into Hanoi, North Vietnam).  The closest point in Yunnan to Wuhan is about 500 miles, recalling that 2019-nCoV can remain viable on surfaces for 9 days. Thus, the range of the subspecies Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi comes into question.

We have already mentioned pharmacies as potential reservoirs due to TCM.

10 Feb 2020  China Stops Medicine Sales
Chinese cities try to flush out coronavirus patients by stopping cough medicine sales
'....Southern Guangdong Province, home to the tech hub Shenzhen that borders Hong Kong, has asked residents to register with their real names at medicine stores when they purchase so officials can follow up with them.'

However, the Chinese may has suspicions, because Guangdong Province has already been mentioned in this thread as collection points for snakes, and the Italians have the Shenzhen strain:

'The catPCA analysis on the sole 2019-nCoV sequences highlights some internal variability (Figure 2B), with two likely outliers identified in the genome EPI_ISL_406862 (collected in Germany) and EPI_ISL_406592 (collected in Shenzhen, China).'
(Ceraolo and Giorgi, Genomic Variance of the 2019-nCoV Coronavirus, op cit)


----------



## badger2 (Feb 11, 2020)

Here is a snippet from AFT: "This thing hit mainstream 21 days ago....it feels like 9 months. Go back and do a snapshot of world events, and this 21 days ago....surreal."

11 Feb 2020 China Changes Counting Scheme for Wuhan Virus
https://taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3874490


----------



## badger2 (Feb 11, 2020)

China changes counting scheme to lower Wuhan ... | Taiwan News


----------



## badger2 (Feb 11, 2020)

This expert hasn't explained the reservoir in Nature, nor the temperatures involved when 2019-nCoV could be hiding under snake or pangolin scales, either in a market or in the wild:

Coronavirus Expert Says He Knows When the Virus Will 'Burn Itself Out'
Coronavirus expert says he knows when the virus 'will burn itself out,' according to leaked analysis
'....The virus can remain intact at 4 degrees (39 F) or 10 degrees (50 F) for a longer period of time. But at 30 degrees (86 F) you get inactivation.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 11, 2020)

We have sent a communication to Italy in regard to the subspecies and type locality of Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi. It may not have been investigated.

11 Feb 2020  Coronavirus Likely Jumped from Bats to an 'Intermediate Host' Before Infecting Humans, WHO Says
Coronavirus likely jumped from bats to an 'intermediate host' before infecting humans, WHO says
'....Scientists are running tests on various animals, but have so far not found the host responsible for the outbreak.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 11, 2020)

Germany asks the question about China changing the reporting numbers @ timpoint 26:33 in the video:

6 hrs ago  WHO Briefing


----------



## badger2 (Feb 11, 2020)

Looking back at post #7 in this thread, is the cross-species study of Ji, et al for Bungarus multicinctus, one of the co-authors is from Nanning, as we noted. Nanning is halfway between the type location for Bungarus in Yunnan and Shenzhen,all three locations basically just below the Tropic of Cancer in latitude. At Avian Flu Talk, we retrieved Twitter footage from inside China (caution: graphic images) in the thread Breaking News Twitter Sources, the first post and the URL for "mobile twitter IsChinar" Harry Chen PhD shows feeds (scroll down near the bottom) on 8th and 7th Feb, especially see "8 Feb Listen" apparently thousands of quarantined people screaming from their enclosures. On 7 Feb, "WHO and Chinese officials reports reported 0 cases in Shenzhen, but I know 3 personal friends that have confirmed cases in all their condos....something is fishy in the shadow of Shenzhen Bay. It's very much in Shenzhen too."

As far as we can tell from the report in post #377, there are two bat species involved: '....Two specific specimens gathered in 2013 and 2015 in China from the bat species Rhinolophus affinis and R. sinicus appear to be located between the Bat coronavirus and the human 2019-nCoV groups, supporting the notion of zoonotic transfer from bats to humans (4).....and EPI_ISL_406592(collected in Shenzhen, China).'

We see that 'bat/Yunnan/RaTG13/2013/EPI_ISL_402131' from the same report may thus be Rhinolophus affinis, tentatively linking R. affinis with Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi in Yunnan.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 11, 2020)

Chen (IsChinar, post #383) states on 8 Feb "The Spread North. Northern China isn't prepared. The virus hits the streets in markets across the north of China, the virus is said to survive longer on cold surfaces."

We mentioned papain-like1 in post #284, and papaya potyvirus in post #261. We'll add this report to the Bungarus file:

Jul 2019  Bungarus caeruleus Venom Neutralization Activity of Azima tetracantha Lam. Extract
Bungarus caeruleus venom neutralization activity of Azima tetracantha Lam. Extract.  - PubMed - NCBI

Pubmed search 'azima virus,' yields one reference, though we are yet to identify the virus that is neutralized:
Antiviral Chemotherapy V. Further Report on Flavonoids
Antiviral chemotherapy. V. Further report on flavonoids.  - PubMed - NCBI

Azima tetracantha (Salvadoraceae) (syn. Monetia barlerioides L'Her) "Bee Sting Bush"

Phytochemistry V. 18: 651 New Macrocyclic, Delta-1 Piperideine Alkaloids from Papaya Leaves
'....Dehdrocarpaine I & II....other naturally occurring piperidine alkaloids with similar structures to that of carpaine have been reported in Azima tetracantha Lam. (Salvadoraceae) Rall G.J.H., Tetrahedron Letters (1965): 3465.'

Papaya Ringspot Virus
Papaya ringspot virus - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Feb 11, 2020)

Post #115 of the Official Coronavirus thread, the same poster again states that Gates owns the patent on the virus, which is incorrect, as we have shown in this thread. The Pirbright Institute was studying infectious bronchitis virus (IBV) in poultry.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 11, 2020)

For those who are doing research, the Shenzhen virus is named 'Shenzhen/SZTH-001/2020/EPI_ISL_406592' while the Australian strain is named 'Australia/VIC01/2020/EPI_ISL_406844.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 12, 2020)

We'll see if there are any mutational clues available from Los Alamos.

12 Feb 2020 Promedmail: HPAI H5N6 Avian Influenza, Qingzaigong Village, Fenming Township, Xichong, Nanchong, Sichuan
....
"Why are there 2 names for the coronavirus epidemic: "SARS-CoV2" and "CoVID-19"?

AvianFluTalk: Los Alamos National Lab, The Novel Coronavirus, 2019-nCoV, is HIghly Contagious and More infectious Than Initially Estimated
The Novel Coronavirus, 2019-nCoV, is Highly Contagious and More Infectious Than Initially Estimated - Los Alamos National Labratory : ChinaFlu


----------



## badger2 (Feb 12, 2020)

www. JAMA Network: Preparation for Possible Sustained Transmission of 2019-nCoV: Lessons from Previous Epidemics

COVID2019 First Case in London

twitter.com/jenniferatntd 'The reason why CCP held on releasing info about the coronavirus outbreak is that they were waiting for Dr. Shi Zhengli's paper to be published in Nature so that they could claim bat is the origin of COVID2019....And the best coronavirus coverage in English is the

7 Feb 2020  The Mysterious Origin of the Wuhan Coronavirus: China Continues to Refuse to Release Animal Sampling Testing Data
https://epochtimes.com/the-mysterio...lease-animal-sample-testing-data_3231298.html
'....Official Chinese state news agency, Xinhua, reported 26 Jan that 33 samples out of 585 environmental samples collected at the Huanan Seafood market were positive for nucleic acids from the new coronavirus, suggesting that the virus originated from wild animals or stocks sold there. However, these samples were from the environment, not from animals....Dr. Guan Yi pointed out that with the market now closed, it would be difficult to investigate the origin of the virus.
....
The Huge Risks of Not Identifying the Original or Intermediate Host Animals.

Given the fact that coronavirus was detected from the feces of patients from Shenzhen and that bat SARS-like virus strains were isolated from bat feces, the possible fecal-oral route of 2019-nCoV transmission in addition to respiratory droplet transmission would lead to a  reasonable warning for people to avoid contact with animals like rats....Second, no bats were sold or found at the Huanan Seafood market....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 12, 2020)

BBQed What?

10 Feb 2020  9 Family Members in Hong Kong Infected with Coronavirus After Sharing Hot Pot and BBQ
9 family members in Hong Kong infected with coronavirus after sharing hot pot & BBQ


----------



## badger2 (Feb 12, 2020)

Stolen from Avian Flu Talk to expand (and thus, condense) the investigation:

Harry Chen PhD (@IsChinar) | Twitter

ɪᴀɴ ᴍ ᴍᴀᴄᴋᴀʏ, ᴘʜᴅ  (@MackayIM) | Twitter

Helen Branswell (@HelenBranswell) | Twitter

Anne Huang| 黃安安 (@drannehuang) | Twitter

Ashley Price (@davidashprice) | Twitter

thelonevirologist (@thelonevirologi) | Twitter

Catherine Moore  (@SmallRedOne) | Twitter

Alison Peel (@ali_bat) | Twitter

Emanuele Capobianco (@ecapobianco) | Twitter

Kenneth Baillie (@kennethbaillie) | Twitter

James Chau (@jameschau) | Twitter

John Nkengasong (@JNkengasong) | Twitter

Prof Didier Pittet (@DidierPittet) | Twitter

https://twitter.com/FluTrackers

https://twitter.com/billcarlosbills

https://twitter.com/aetiology


----------



## badger2 (Feb 12, 2020)

We first noted 9 day survival on inanimate surfaces in post #324, though we were tracking papain mechanisms ( post #316) which was the papain mechanisms trajectory. This leads to highest thusfar for alphacoronavirus 1, TGEV, mentioned in posts #343 & #344, and MHV (mouse hepatitis coronavirus,[cold-shock trajectory])
 for this German study:

6 Feb 2020 Germany
Persistence of coronaviruses on inanimate surfaces and its inactivation with biocidal agents.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Table 1. On steel: TGEV 4 C, 20C, 28 days; MHV 4C, 20C 28 days....HCoV 229E On plastic 5-9 days room temperature,on silicon 21C 5 days, on pvc 21C 5 days.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 12, 2020)

If readers had read post #324, they would already know that it referred to the 6 Feb 2020 study from Germany: '....to dispel all the fake news and unreliable information online even from so-called viral expert organizations, a team of researchers from Greifswald and Bochum, Germany....' The rest of the post #324 article shows that hidden inside the coronavirus genome are mechanisms for 28-day survival on surfaces.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 12, 2020)

The report in the USMB Official Coronavirus thread, post #121, states....'median incubation period was 3.0 days (range 0 to 24.0).'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 12, 2020)

1,000 LA People to Self Quarantine
Twitter


----------



## badger2 (Feb 13, 2020)

Remember, the 24-day incubation of the Official Coronavirus thread is a cut-off point, and we are not told how many patients were near that extreme, which biases the median of about 3 days. And in another thread, no, comparing influenza to coronoavirus is not stupid. We have already posted the study by Ji et al for codon usage by one of the suspected intermediate hosts of 2019-nCoV (COVID-19), Bungarus multicinctus.

In addition, vaccine manufacture is assisted by codon usage studies such as....

Genome-Wide Analysis of Codon Usage Bias in Ebolavirus, Virus Research (2015) 196: 87-93

Synonymous and Biased Codon Usage by MERS CoV Papain-Like and 3CL-proteases, Biol. Pharm. Bull. (Japan) (2017) 40: 1086-91

Genomic Analysis of Codon Usage Shows Influence of Mutation Pressure, Natural Selection, and Host Features on Marburg Virus Evolution, BMC Evol. Biol. (2015) 15: 174

Codon Usage Bias and the Evolution of Influenza A Viruses. BMC Evol. Biol. (2010) 10: 253


----------



## badger2 (Feb 13, 2020)

13 Feb 2020  15th Case, San Antonio, Tx.

An atomic difference trajectory is at posts # 245 (bat influenza) and #205 (bungarotoxin/influenza A).


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Feb 13, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> This thread ever gonna die? Sorry, just sik of seeing it



badger doesn't think so. lol


----------



## badger2 (Feb 13, 2020)

Serious readers are suggested to visit Avian Flu Talk, and the thread, "Hubei Adds 15,000 New Cases." In that thread is a graph of ethnicity. We have already mentioned ACE2 in this thread, though surprisingly, Asians have more ACE2 receptors than others, with important ethnic differences, in this order:

Japan, Tokyo

Southern Han

East Asian
Kinh in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam

Chinese Dai in Xishuangbanna
(1000 Genomes Project)

We are given rs numbers in the graph. Noting that the second rs number links to the area in Yunnan for the type locality of Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi: Yuankiang (other spelling, Yuanjiang?), which could mean the entire stretch of the Yuan Jiang in Yunnan. The bat virus closest to humans (previous post) has not been identified as yet to locality except that is was apparently collected in Yunnan in 2013. The center of the Xishuangbanna area is along the Lancang Jiang (river). Yuanjiang municipality is northeast of the Xishuangbanna are, less tyhan 60 miles.  The Yuan Jiang (River) begins at Midu and runs into the Gulf of Tonkin at Hanoi, a total distance of about 500 miles. Yuanjiang is about 30 miles from this river, just over the ridge (see map), and thus about 80 miles from the Kunming Bird and Flower market, thence 500 miles to Wuhan.

If the rs numbers on the graph are in order, the second-most abundant ACE2 receptor population is the Dai in Xishuangbanna, rs714205.

Nov 2017 / rs714205 / Kunming / Wa Chinese Population
Interactions between angiotensin-converting enzyme-2 polymorphisms and high salt intake increase the risk of hypertension in the Chinese Wa populat...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 13, 2020)

SNPs mentioned in the angiotensin study (post # 398) indeed link to codon usage bias, and the hotspots for bias studies are the Wa population and nearby snakes such as Bungarus multicintus wanghaotingi.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 13, 2020)

It doesn't always pay just to think about going back to school.

Pubmed search 'codon usage bias snps' yields 72 references, including this one:

Dec 2019  White Spot Syndrome Virus in Shrimp
Synonymous SNPs of viral genes facilitate virus to escape host antiviral RNAi immunity.  - PubMed - NCBI

We have already mentioned the Penaeus monodon virus in this thread.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Feb 13, 2020)

The Chinese eat badgers.

Snakes Are The Likely Source of China's Deadly Coronavirus. Here's Why

In the case of this 2019 coronavirus outbreak, reports state that most of the first group of patients hospitalized were workers or customers at a local seafood wholesale market which also sold processed meats and live consumable animals including poultry, donkeys, sheep, pigs, camels, foxes, badgers, bamboo rats, hedgehogs and reptiles.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Feb 13, 2020)

The Coronavirus is going to spare a lot of happy animals the torture of being held and killed for meat because of the ban.

China says it will ban the trade in wild animals, like bats, believed to be behind the Wuhan coronavirus, and tighten supervision on 'wet markets'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 13, 2020)

Human tests for the Inovio vaccine will begin this summer, though the reservoir remains in nature just as it does for Ebola-Marburg. Epidemiology will remain alive despite vaccines, as we have seen for the common cold and influenza. Many kinds of animals will continue to be used as food, especially in the rural parts of China. Inovio is using MERS as a model, and most likely the N protein will be paramount, because the S protein is too unwieldy:

'The N protein is the most conserved and stable protein among the CoV structural proteins; whereas the S protein undergoes several drastic changes during virus infection. Additionally, the S protein is prone to mutations, especially the amino acids associated with spike protein- cell receptor interface, in order to overcome host immunity. In an interesting study, the N gene of CoV was found to be more effective for evaluating the codon usage bias than the S gene.'
(Jan 2020, Sheikh A, et al, [Saudi Arabia], Analysis of Preferred Codon Usage in the Coronavirus N Genes and Their Implications for Genome Evolution and Vaccine Design)
Analysis of preferred codon usage in the coronavirus N genes and their implications for genome evolution and vaccine design.  - PubMed - NCBI

Using codon usage, the above study from Saudi Arabia will link to the serine-to-leucine of Orf 8 of 2019-nCoV (COVID-19 ).

11 Feb 2020 The Official Name for the Disease
Overview of The 2019 Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV): The Pathogen of Severe Specific Contagious Pneumonia (SSCP).  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Severe Specific Contagious Pneumonia (SSCP).'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 13, 2020)

The snake report in post #401 is way late. We posted that report (Ji, et al) in post #7. We find a Kunming link, which is the location of the notorious Bird and Animal market (previous posts):

ACE2 / SARS-Like Coronavirus
Isolation and characterization of a bat SARS-like coronavirus that uses the ACE2 receptor.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....We conducted a 12-month longitudinal survey (Ap 2011- Sept 2012) if SL-CoVs in a colony of Rhinolophus sinicus at a single location in Kunming, Yunnan Province, China....27 of 117 samples (23%) were PCR-positive and subsequently confirmed by sequencing.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 13, 2020)

At timepoint 1:25, no species are mentioned.

In this thread, we have already found the exact location in Yunnan of a second subspecies of Chinese krait (Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi) which type locality is about 60 miles from the Xishaungbanna and Wa Chinese population. It has yet to be confirmed whether this subspecies genome has even been sequenced.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 13, 2020)

Pubmed Genome list for Bungarus yields no results.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 13, 2020)

pubmed search 'wanghaotingi' yields two references, one of which we have already excerpted in this thread:

Erythrocyte glycolipids in Huntington's chorea.  - PubMed - NCBI

Estrogen stimulation of synthesis of specific proteins and RNA polymerase activity in the immature chick oviduct.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 13, 2020)

These are the PMID numbers (rather than PMC numbers, post #407):

Cytochrome C oxidase subunit I barcodes provide an efficient tool for Jinqian Baihua She (Bungarus parvus) authentication.  - PubMed - NCBI

General Component Analysis (GCA): A new approach to identify Chinese corporate bond market structures.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 13, 2020)

Snakebite incidence in two townships in Mandalay Division, Myanmar.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 13, 2020)

One can read that they make a medicine for arthritis, rheumatism, etc. by immersing the snake in strong alcoholic drinks for months.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 13, 2020)

Wikipage mentions the subspecies, though as we have seen in other posts, there are morphological differences distinguishing the two: B.b. wanghaotingi has absence of loreals and differing morphology of the preocular area. 

Many-Banded Krait
Many-banded krait - Wikipedia


----------



## Wapasha (Feb 13, 2020)

badger2 said:


> 'Interestingly, no similar sequence was found with known sequence in the database, suggesting that a putative recombinant parent virus was still unknown.'
> 
> Avian Flu Talk: 'The Independent understands that public health officials are making attempts to trace as many as 2,000 people who have arrived in the UK from Wuhan.'
> 
> 12 Possible U.S. Cases


The Chinese people are the source, they are nothing but a manufacturing tool and breeding ground for these viruses.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 13, 2020)

In post #313, the serine-to-leucine in Orf8 of COVID-19 was mentioned, and ACE2 was coupled to leucine in post #314. From the Saudi study on codon bias, indeed, both are mentioned first:

Analysis of preferred codon usage in the coronavirus N genes and their implications for genome evolution and vaccine design.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Results....The amino acid Leu overbiased with CUU codon in all genes except in hCov HKU1 where it overbiased with UUA. The amino acid Ser overrepresented with UCU in all except in ibCoV (infectious bronchitis virus) and bCoV (bat coronavirus).'

The 'HK' is misleading: hCoV HKU1 came from Shenzhen:

Human coronavirus HKU1 - Wikipedia
'....2005....the man had recently returned to Hong Kong from Shenzhen. This is in line with the latitudes we have already mentioned for Nanning and Yuanjiang.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 13, 2020)

Current stats (post #279): 60,416 cases, 1,370 deaths.

AFT: 'Twitter sources: Hundreds of fires breaking out over China, lines of people for water, people hunted down and beaten for violating quarantine, thousands and thousands of migrant workers sleeping outside, thousands of communist party banners strung everywhere depicting any resistance as class enemies and threatening violence, death to whole villages if anyone escapes, bounties for anyone reporting a fever, thousands of "volunteers" sent to Wuhan, military airlifts, police official collapses in Xinjiang (home to a million Uighurs in concentration camps), people lining up to buy eggs at $1 each....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 13, 2020)

Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi is not mentioned in GenBank database, so the two different genomes are not comparable at this time. There are supposedly morphological differences, so there should be genomic differences.

Because a coronavirus (TGEV) can survive on surfaces for up to 28 days, we retrieve the cold-shock trail linking hepatitis B virus to the mulberry tree (posts #11, 112, 133, 139), while moving the investigation from Current Events to the Music forum because there are sequences to select and play. One of these sequences is from Bungarus fasciatus C-type lectin which links to ebola and banana lectin, human lectins, etc. and we have already mentioned frugiperda moth cells involved in protein studies for COVID-19 (formerly 2019-nCoV) in this thread.

The cold-shock trail involves mulberry and the moth that feeds on the tree.

'In Bombyx mori, the ENC values varied from 51-60 with an average of 29.47 (Wei, et al, 2014)....Complete nucleotide coding sequences of genes from four selected Bungarus species namely B. multicinctus, B. fasciatus, B. candidus, and B. flaviceps were retrieved from National Center for Biotechnology Information (NCBI) 
(https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov)GenBank database.
....
Low codon usage bias might be useful for efficient replication in Bungarus species with different cell types having different choices of codon usage. Further, low codon bias indicates the existence of almost all synonymous codons for an amino acid and it reflects the presence of greater genetic variability of the coding sequence in terms of codon usage. High genetic variability widens the platform for evolution to occur primarily by mutation pressure and natural selection.'
(Chakraborty S, et al, Codon Usage Pattern and Prediction of Gene Expression Level in Bungarus Species)
Codon usage pattern and prediction of gene expression level in Bungarus species.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 14, 2020)

COVID-19 vector/reservoir in nature must be found due to the possibility of vaccine revertants.

14 Feb 2020  Reinfection Deadlier
https://www.taiwannews.com/tw/news/3876197
'...."outsmarted all of us" as it can hide symptoms for up to 24 days.'

And perhaps survive up to 28 days (post #391)


----------



## badger2 (Feb 14, 2020)

URL was correctly transcribed. www. for "Exclusive: Chinese Doctors Say Wuhan Coronavirus Reinfection Even Deadlier"


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2020)

Apparently at Pubmed, there are no references to ebola revertants, though there are references to coronavirus revertants:

Avian Flu Talk, thread "More on COVID-19" '....We still have no evidence that this virus affects domestic animals, but since we also still have no real evidence that it doesn't. it's best to continue to make plans to reduce risk of exposure....On the prevention front, my dog Merlin had fake coronavirus for the day (just like he had fake ebola a few years ago) to practice our containment practices. He escaped unscathed (and managed to make the front page of the Toronto Star).'

Singapore: Grace Assembly Church and DBS Bank
Coronavirus: 8 new cases in Singapore, including 5 more linked to Grace Assembly church, 1 linked to DBS case
'....another two cases are Bangladeshi work-pass holders....'

Oct 2015 Spain/Iowa  SARS Vaccine Revertant
Identification of the Mechanisms Causing Reversion to Virulence in an Attenuated SARS-CoV for the Design of a Genetically Stable Vaccine.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....This mutant virus regained fitness....SARS-CoV-delta E protein 8a mutated, to now encode a PBM (PDZ-binding motif), and also regained virulence.'

Jul 2018  India / Infectious Bronchitis Coronavirus
Emergence of a genotype I variant of avian infectious bronchitis virus from Northern part of India.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....the deduced amino acid sequence of S gene of IBV isolates showed a high level of identity with strains from Tamil Nadu and the reference vaccine strains....A revertant strain originally evolved from the live attenuated vaccine strains.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2020)

This URL will function if typed in the spacebar:
gzscbm.com/web/technique/792.html
'....Researchers from Huazhong Agricultural University analyzed and compared the entire genome sequence of the GISAID database 2019-nCoV and found that it is highly similar to the known Yunnan bat Beta-Coronavirus (BetaCoV/bat/yunnan/ratg13/2013/epi_isl_402131) reaching 96% - 96.1%.....On 7 Feb, South China Agricultural University and other units conducted metagenomic analysis of wild animal samples and identified the genetic sequence of the coronavirus strain isolated from pangolins as high as 99% with 2019-nCoV, indicating that pangolins are the potential intermediate host..'

The study that mentioned coronavirus infection in pangolins (previous post) did not identify what types of coronaviruses in their report.

Huazhong Agricultural University
Huazhong Agricultural University - Wikipedia

On the Origins of 2019-nCoV
On the Origins of the 2019-nCoV Virus, Wuhan, China | PSI Intl
'....This led to criticism on Wired (3) with quote dismissing the snake origins hypothesis as lacking evidence....2019-nCoV could become the worst example of vaccine-derived contagious disease in human history.'

The principia-scientific report mentions a lab-derived insertion.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2020)

Badger2 supports Gao's decision. More on the snake hypothesis:
No, the Wuhan Virus Is Not a 'Snake Flu'
'...."There's about as much justification for snakes being the intermediate hosts as me saying on a whim right now that it's birds," he says....They believe the speed-up was appropriate. "With this situation, with people dying, holding this paper up in review would be criminal," says Shou-Jian Gao, the journal's editor-in-chief. "This is intended to just open the scientific dialogue." He invited any researchers with dissenting assessments to submit them to the journal as written commentaries.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2020)

There are now two entries we have for a COVID-19 Bangladesh file: post #418 and this one:

https://www.ecns.com/news/2020-02-10/detail-ifztmcih6519094.shtml
'....Huazhong Agricultural University has 442 international students and 166 of them live on campus. They mainly come from Pakistan, Egypt, Bangladesh, Thailand, Vietnam and Sudan....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2020)

The URL in post #421 will not work, even when typed in the spacebar. Nevertheless, it is correctly transcribed, and this can be verified by retrieving the webpage: "African Students Stay with Wuhan Amid Epidemic"


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2020)

There are no entries for 'pangolin coronavirus' at NCBI, though naturally occurring retroviral additions to the coronavirus genome that have already been mentioned in this thread are evidenced in pangolin feline leukemia virus as well as HIV-1:

Manis Feline Leukemia Virus
PREDICTED: Manis javanica feline leukemia virus subgroup C cellular re - Nucleotide - NCBI

Manis pentadactyla HIV-1 Enhancer Binding Protein
Manis pentadactyla human immunodeficiency virus type I enhancer bindin - Nucleotide - NCBI

Manis Influenza NS1A Binding Protein
No items found - Nucleotide - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2020)

PREDICTED: Manis javanica influenza virus NS1A binding protein (IVNS1A - Nucleotide - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2020)

We eventually found the coronavirus contigs, all from the pangolin lung (many from bats), here:

Oct 2019
Viral Metagenomics Revealed Sendai Virus and Coronavirus Infection of Malayan Pangolins (Manis javanica).  - PubMed - NCBI
' contig 731, Rhinolophus affinis coronavirus (2014), Institute of Military Veterinary, Changchun, Jilin, China

contig 1292  bat Cp/Yunnan2011, host: Chaerephon plicata.'

Next, we locate snapshots of this bat, and, if not mistaken, the map places its habitat precisely the region of the Chinese krait subspecies, Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi:

https://www.bio.bris.ac.uk/research/bats/China bats/chaerephonplicata.htm


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2020)

https://bio.bris.ac.uk/research/bats/China bats/chaerephonplicata.htm


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2020)

www. search will retrieve the photo and map: "chaerephon plicata - Bristol."


----------



## badger2 (Feb 15, 2020)

No, according to the Chaerephon plicata map, Yunnan is the next province west, although the database from the study in post #425 says "Yunnan." Thus, this species apparently also occurs in Yunnan, though its exact range is unknown at this time.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 16, 2020)

From post #419, "On the Origins," this excerpt:

'A database search by the first team to study and publish the whole genome sequence for the origins of the inserted sequence turned up no hits (Ji, et al, 2020). They conducted a codon-bias analysis which led them to speculate that perhaps there had been a recombination event between a coronavirus in snakes with a coronavirus from bats (Ji, et al, 2020) This led to criticism on Wired with quote dismissing the snake origin hypothesis as lacking evidence. There is, however, clear evidence that the novel sequence which I will refer to as INS1378, is from a laboratory recombination event....The available evidence most strongly supports that the COVID-19 virus is a vaccine strain of coronavirus either accidently released from a laboratory accident, perhaps a lab researcher becoming infected with the virus while conducting animal experiments, or the Chinese were performing clinical studies of a coronavirus vaccine in humans...."Caution in proceeding to application of a SARS-CoV vaccine in humans is indicated." We believe this exonerates recombination in the lab. This does not exonerate accidental release.'

Clicking on "Inserted Portion," will reveal only the cod. These codons must be translated to reveal the amino acids.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 16, 2020)

The reader can translate the 'mysterious'  insertion sequence (post #419) here:

reverse-complement.com/translate-protein/ROOT/
or
https://reverse-complement.com/translate-protein/ROOT/


----------



## badger2 (Feb 16, 2020)

or
https://www.reverse-complement.com/translate-protein/ROOT/


----------



## badger2 (Feb 16, 2020)

or, www. search "translate nucleotide sequence into protein sequence"

The first few amino acids from the sequence are: L S F T F N S G L V L


----------



## badger2 (Feb 16, 2020)

According to the DailyMail (UK), the snake hypothesis has been revived at Peking University:

Feb 16 2020  Humans Likely Got the Deadly Chinese Coronavirus from Snakes Sold at the Wuhan Market, Study Suggests
https://www/dailymail.co.uk/health/...ly-got-deadly-Chinese-coronavirus-SNAKES.html


----------



## badger2 (Feb 16, 2020)

Humans probably got Chinese coronavirus from SNAKES   | Daily Mail Online


----------



## badger2 (Feb 16, 2020)

More links to animal hypotheses:

23 Jan 2020  Coronavirus in China May Have Spread from Snakes
(URL transcribed as found)
newsable.asianetnews.com/world/coronavirus-in-china-may-have-spread-from-snakes-q4k9gs

We finally identify the Yunnan bat of previous posts: (Yunnan/RaTG13/2013/EPI_ISL_402131):

25 Jan 2020  Mink! New Coronavirus Intermediate Host May Be Found
(URL transcribed as found)
smalltechnews.com/archives/69614
'....bats and otters....On 23 Jan 2020, Shi Zhengli, a researcher at the Wuhan Virus Research Institute of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, published an article on the bioRxiv prelate platform, "The Discovery of a New Coronavirus and Its Possible Bat Origin." The natural host of a new coronavirus is most likely to be bats, the study said, and is as consistent as 96% of the RaTG13 coronavirus present in Yunnan chrysanthemum bats.'*

*= Rhinolophus sinicus

Pangolin Synthas for New Coronavirus Potential Intermediate Host Or Not Unique
(URL transcribed as found)
smalltechnews.com/archives/77644

'....sequence similarity as high as 99%.... in addition to fruit beavers, may amplify the virus.'

Snake? Bat? Mink? What Kind of Animal Does the New Coronavirus Come From?
(URL transcribed as found)
smalltechnews.com/archives/72151


----------



## badger2 (Feb 16, 2020)

AFT: 'First case in Singapore: Rasa Sentosa Resort and Spa.' Warmer weather may not stop the spread of COVID-19; post #279 current stats: 71,323 cases, 1,770 deaths.


----------



## InstantOn (Feb 16, 2020)

Have any of you read "Warrior woman" by Maxine Hong Kingston? If I remember correctly, she grew up in Oakland the child of Chinese immigrants. Her mother would cook anything, including skunk. Her mother's philosophy was if you can eat anything, you won't starve.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 16, 2020)

Some detailed footage of the possible COVID-19 intermediate host:

World Pangolin Day, 15 February


----------



## badger2 (Feb 16, 2020)

The Woman Warrior - Wikipedia

We might want to know in which of the five chapters is there mention of eating skunk. The chapter "White Tigers" seems to link adult females, whereas in Chinese folklore, a White Tiger is a 14-year-old girl.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 16, 2020)

Pangolin synthas (post #435) is the report that Bill Zeigler is talking about (timepoint 0:39 in the video).


----------



## badger2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Does the (apparent) laboratory insertion in the report of post #419 look like DNA rather than RNA?

Botao Xiao, Lei Xiao, The Possible Origins of the 2019-nCoV Coronavirus 
(URL transcribed as found)
web.archive.org/web/20200214144447/https:/www.researchgate.net/publication/339070128_The_possible_origins_of_2019-nCoV_coronavirus
'....According to municipal reports and testimonies of 31 residents and 28 visitors, bats were never a food source in the city and no bats were traded in the market....The bats carrying the CoV ZC45 were originally found  in Yunnan or Zhejiang Provinces. both of which were more than 900km away from the seafood market. The probability was very low for the bats to have flown to the market....We screened the area around the seafood market and found two labs conducting research on bat coronavirus. Within 280 m of the market there was the Wuhan Center for Disease Control and Prevention (WHCDC). In one of their studies, 155 bats including Rhinolophus affinis were captured in Hubei Province and 450 bats were captured in Zhejiang Province.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 17, 2020)

The expert team cannot actually visit the epicenter:

WHO Expert Team Visits China for COVID-19 Control
(URL transcribed as found)
globaltimes.con/content/1179882.shtml
'....The epidemic-stricken Hubei is not included in the international expert team's destinations, which, according to experts, is because the province is at a vital time combating the epidemic and cannot spare time and people to receive the experts.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Some investigations are pointing to TCM rather than the seafood market:
2019_nCoV: Rapid classification of betacoronaviruses and identification of traditional Chinese medicine as potential origin of zoonotic coronaviruses.  - PubMed - NCBI
'...As conservation of coding sequences decrease with third-base variation, it is likely that this degree of conservation in gene E would decrease as more genomes would be included in the comparison. Thus, restricting analyses to only comparing coding regions may decrease the chance a proposed detection target might be able to detect a novel sarbecovirus species. Instead, we recommend inclusion of non-coding regions in such attempts. Although it was not our aim to develop improved detection methods (for which we would have to experimentally test any proposed target region), our findings can be a starting point....It has been proposed, though not yet proven, that 2019-nCoV naturally propagates in bats, but the bat species in which the population mainly resides was unknown at the time of writing. The food market of Wuhan may or may not have been selling bats for food; however, bats and their excrements are often used in traditional Chinese medicine (TCM), which may be a reason for their legal or illegal trading....It is possible that the virus had infected another mammal, Malay pangolins (Liu et al, 2020), a meat delicacy that was most likely sold in the exotic meat market. The case for pangolins being the actual source of 2019-nCoV has not yet been proven, but was referred from sequence similarities (Liu et al, 2020). Even in this scenario, there must have been a reason why an infected bat came in the vicinity of a pangolin that ended up in the market, for which only bat species with local commercial value come into question....Even a high similarity match to a bat isolate may not always identify the correct bat species that was the cause of a given zoonotic outbreak. This caution can be extended to other possible animal hosts....In this respect, it is interesting to note that the first known onset of symptoms (on 1 Dec 2019) were observed in a patient with no known epidemiological links to the Wuhan food market....Even when the selling of live wild animals at food markets would be completely prohibited in China, the trading and handling of bats for traditional medicinal practices would remain a serious risk for future zoonotic coronavirus epidemics.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Tedros starts talking at timepoint 5:12:


----------



## badger2 (Feb 17, 2020)

In post #398, we showed that ACE2 receptor susceptibility places the Japanese genome high on the list. Thus not surprisingly in the video, Ryan is asked the "endemic" question by a Japanese journalist at timepoint 10:18.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 17, 2020)

The term, "pandemic," cannot be excluded from the concept "endemic." Otherwise, it skirts the ACE2 receptor statistics that Ryan agrees to (without mentioning Ace2) by agreeing that outside China, H2H is rather weak considering non-Chinese, non-Japanese genomes. Ryan is not willing to wager that because of ACE2 stats sequestering the phenomenon inside China and nearby Japan, there will likely be no "pandemic."


----------



## badger2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Singapore seems one other most likely of places for the virus to mutate into considerable virulence.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Seemingly, the pangolin sequences comparing COVID-19 are forthcoming:

7 Feb 2020  
(URL transcribed as found)
nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00364-2
'...." I can definitely believe it could be true," says Kristian Andersen, an immunologist and computational biologist at Scripps Research in La Jolla, California. Andersen says he has compared publicly available sequences from pangolin viruses and found that they are similar to that of COVID-19. "I look forward to the published report and data." '


----------



## badger2 (Feb 18, 2020)

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00364-2


----------



## badger2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Post #319 'did it mutate on some surface, like pangolin or snake scales?'....asked whether the COVID-19 Orf8 serine-to-leucine at position 84 could be linked to temperature, as the serine from bat virus was changed to leucine in COVID-19. We will compare human and pangolin BATF sequences in the Music forum, because there are five differences between pangolin and human BATF (which changes the amino acid melody), and because FOXP3 links BATF, just as FoxP2 links dyslexia.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 18, 2020)

In this thread, it has been shown that, ethnically, ACE2 susceptibility places Japanese at the top of the list. Since COVID-19 uses human ACE2 receptor, this is not surprising:

Avian Flu Talk thread "Exponential Growth"....' Almost doubling of COVID-19 cases in Singapore (1.8 fold), Hong Kong (1.9 fold) and Japan (2 fold)....Japan appears to be on the cusp of a large outbreak and maybe epidemic growth. "We need to watch that very closely." (Scott Gottlieb).'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Our initial cold-shock trajectory in the attempt to link COVID-19 to cold-blooded animals for this thread, included mouse hepatitis coronavirus (MHV) in comparison to hepatitis B virus, frost-induced deoxynojirimycin production from mulberry, and deoxynojirimycin preventing maturation of hepatitis B virus. Here we link BATF (post #450) to cool conditions in Arabidopsis germination due to the BATF pangolin link:

Jun 2019  Arabidopsis Basic Leucine Zipper Transcription Factor 67
Basic LEUCINE ZIPPER TRANSCRIPTION FACTOR67 Transactivates DELAY OF GERMINATION1 to Establish Primary Seed Dormancy in Arabidopsis.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....is increased in seeds matured in cool conditions....delay of germination (Dog1)....'

Continuing to add evidence supporting COVID-19 Orf8 leucine at position 84 to temperature dependence, there is

Dec 1997 Leukemogenicity
The Myb leucine zipper is essential for leukemogenicity of the v-Myb protein.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....in which leu325 and leu332 of the leucine zipper have been replaced by alanines, failed to induce leukemia in virus-infected chickens....they failed to grow @ 42 C, the physiological body temperature of avian species.'

(2003) Tel Aviv / HIV-1-SARS-CoV Cloaked Similarity
Cloaked similarity between HIV-1 and SARS-CoV suggests an anti-SARS strategy.  - PubMed - NCBI

(2015) Heidelberg / Mature HIV-1
RNA and Nucleocapsid Are Dispensable for Mature HIV-1 Capsid Assembly.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Thai use of anti-HIV-1 drugs (previous posts) now links to Japan:

18 Feb 2020 Japan Will Use HIV Drugs
Japan Will Use HIV Drugs To Treat Coronavirus


----------



## badger2 (Feb 18, 2020)

The report in post #453 says there is " no relevant homology" to HIV. The report from Tel Aviv (post #452) also says that there is no homology with spike protein and gp41, though also that there is a leucine zipper-like sequence in gp41 to which enfuvirtide and C34 bind.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 18, 2020)

The report from post #452, Figures 1 & 3 clearly shows leucines and isoleucines marked out between HIV-1 gp41 and SARS-CoV S2:
Cloaked similarity between HIV-1 and SARS-CoV suggests an anti-SARS strategy


----------



## badger2 (Feb 19, 2020)

In post #442, the reason given was that they were too busy in Hubei to host WHO:

20 Feb 2020  Israel National News
China not allowing World Health Organization representatives into Hubei province - Foreign Affairs


----------



## badger2 (Feb 19, 2020)

The Japanese were justifiably afraid. They know about ACE2 receptors.

19 Feb 2020  Japanese Disease Expert
https://yahoo.com/japanese-disease-expert-inspected-diamond-140759774.html
'....because there was no way to tell where the virus is....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 19, 2020)

https://yahoo.com/news/japanese-expert-inspected-diamond-140759774.html


----------



## badger2 (Feb 19, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/japanese-expert-inspected-diamond-140759774.html


----------



## badger2 (Feb 19, 2020)

19 Feb 2020  An Expert Booted Off the Diamond Princess Says Japan's Coronavirus Control is "Completely Chaotic"
(URL transcribed as found)
qz.com/1804615/japanese-expert-on-chaotic-coronavirus-infection-control-on-diamond-princess/


----------



## badger2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Iwata explains in a video in the report (post #460) which states at timepoint 4:15 ' "There was no distinction between the green zone which is free of infection and the red zone....(@5: 56) I never had fear...." '


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 19, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart


Yeah.... TROWSER SNAKE.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Threat of spread on the ship is sufficiently explained at the beginning of the video:

Japan


----------



## badger2 (Feb 19, 2020)

From Avian Flu Talk, the thread we tried to name has USMB banned words " mob--le cremator-u-m-s." To see the webpage, one must visit Avian Flu Talk.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 19, 2020)

A record 8 tonnes of pangolin scales were seized (1 Feb 2020), and there is a video on giant pangolins from Uganda
(URL functions if typed in the spacebar)
https://bbc.com/news/topics/c60nlqy0xeet/pangolins


----------



## badger2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Pangolins - BBC News


----------



## badger2 (Feb 19, 2020)

We posted this article in post #425, and taking a closer look, there are interesting links between coronaviruses in pangolins and the Wuhan Institute of Virology:

Viral Metagenomics Revealed Sendai Virus and Coronavirus Infection of Malayan Pangolins (Manis javanica).  - PubMed - NCBI

Four entries on the coronavirus list in the article (31652964) are:

1.)
Bat SARS-like coronavirus Rs3367, complete genome - Nucleotide - NCBI
'....uses ACE2 (Nature 2013)....Wuhan Institute of Virology
Isolation and characterization of a bat SARS-like coronavirus that uses the ACE2 receptor.  - PubMed - NCBI

2.)
Bat SARS-like coronavirus isolate Rf4092, complete genome - Nucleotide - NCBI
'....a) Wuhan Inst. Virol., b) Yunnan Institute of Endemic Disease, c) Eco Health Alliance, New York, d) Programme in Emerging Infectious Diseases, Duke-NUS Medical School, Singapore....'
Discovery of a rich gene pool of bat SARS-related coronaviruses provides new insights into the origin of SARS coronavirus.  - PubMed - NCBI

3.) 
Rhinolophus affinis coronavirus isolate LYRa11, complete genome - Nucleotide - NCBI
'....a) Academy of Military Medical Sciences, b) Yunnan Institute of Endemic Disease....'
Identification of diverse alphacoronaviruses and genomic characterization of a novel severe acute respiratory syndrome-like coronavirus from bats i...  - PubMed - NCBI

4.)
Bat SARS coronavirus Rm1, complete genome - Nucleotide - NCBI
'....a) Wuhan Inst. Virol., b) Australian Animal Health Laboratory....'
Bats are natural reservoirs of SARS-like coronaviruses.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....a) Institute of Zoology, Beijing, b) Australian Animal Health Laboratory, c) Department of Primary Industries and Fisheries, Queensland, d) Consortium for Conservation Medicine, New York

Currently in the news is Australian economic losses in the billions (proven or predicted) due to COVID-19.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 19, 2020)

In post # 467, Rhinolophus sinicus uses ACE2, though three other bat-virus hosts were found in pangolins: R. macrotis, R. ferrumequinum, and R. affinis.

Having mentioned FOXP3 and BATF in post #450, two studies are noteworthy:

Heidelberg / FOXP3 / BATF
Precursors for Nonlymphoid-Tissue Treg Cells Reside in Secondary Lymphoid Organs and Are Programmed by the Transcription Factor BATF.  - PubMed - NCBI

Sweden / FOXP3 / BATF
Molecular signatures of T-cell inhibition in HIV-1 infection.  - PubMed - NCBI

FOXP3 is on chromosome Xp11.23. FOXN6 is on chromosome Xp11.21.

FOXN6
Germ-line mutation of Foxn5 gene in mouse lineage.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Germ-line mutation (post #468) establishes that FOXN6 descended from FOXN5 and that these link to human chromosome 11q23.3. Search terms '11q23.3 virus' at Pubmed, yields 4 refs, including an endogenous retrovirus which is a link to T-cell inhibition in HIV-1 infection (post #468):

Germany / 11q23.3 / Endogenous Retrovirus K
Human endogenous retrovirus K (HML-2) RNA and protein expression is a marker for human embryonic and induced pluripotent stem cells.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 19, 2020)

After having posted the pangolin and human BATF sequences, a Pubmed search BATF virus yields two hepatitis B connections:

BATF Interference / HBV
BATF Interference Blocks Th17 Cell Differentiation and Inflammatory Response in Hepatitis B Virus Transgenic Mice.  - PubMed - NCBI

BATF / Chronic HBV
Increased BATF expression is associated with the severity of liver damage in patients with chronic hepatitis B.  - PubMed - NCBI

11q23.3 search yielded four refs, and one of those four is an important HBV link to Fox Chase Cancer Center, Philadelphia:

11q23.3 / Estrogen Loss of Heterozygosity / Fox Chase
Neoplastic transformation of human breast epithelial cells by estrogens and chemical carcinogens.  - PubMed - NCBI

Baruch S. Blumberg, discoverer of the Australian antigen of hepatitis B virus, worked at NASA Astrobiology and Fox Chase Cancer Center. Blumberg also used the cold-shock-induced deoxynojirimycin to prevent maturation of HBV. For further possible links to pangolin BATF, it should be noted that hepatitis B virus and HIV-1 may have once have been the same virus. FOXP3 is on chromosomes Xp11.23 and 7q31.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Iran's cases were from two Chinese:

20 Feb 2020  COVID-19 Iran
PressTV


----------



## badger2 (Feb 20, 2020)

The COVID-19 was linked to a church congregation:

20 Feb 2020  South Korea First Death, 2.5 Million Situate in Place
https://thedenverchannel.com/news/world/south-korea-reports-first-death-from-covid-19


----------



## badger2 (Feb 20, 2020)

This is the stupidity that will continue to get people killed because there is no vaccine and the COVID-19 reservoir remains in Nature:

16 Feb 2020  'Animals Live for Man': China's Appetite for Wildlife Likely to Survive Virus
(URL transcribed as found)
ca.news.yahoo.com/animals-live-manchinas-appetite-231738405.html
'...."I'd like to sell once the ban is lifted.....They buy for themselves to eat or give as presents because it is very presentable and gives you face." '


----------



## badger2 (Feb 20, 2020)

The COVID-19 vector-reservoir must be found.

7 Feb 2020 USA Today  Pangolins May Have Spread Coronavirus to Humans: What to Know
(URL transcribed as found)
usatoday.com/story/news/health/2020/02/07/coronavirus-pangolin-virus-host-who-virus-update-friday/4688785002/
'....James Wood, told the French news agency that more data is needed and showing similarity between the genome sequences alone is "not sufficient." "You can only draw more definitive conclusions if you compare prevalence (of the coronavirus) between different species based on representative samples, which these almost certainly are not," Dirk Pfeiffer, a professor of veterinary medicine at Hong Kong's City University, told Reuters.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Current Pubmed COVID-19 report is that the Chinese will use chloroquine. We reported on chloroquine on 10 Feb (post #357):

COVID-19 / Chloroquine
Breakthrough: Chloroquine phosphate has shown apparent efficacy in treatment of COVID-19 associated pneumonia in clinical studies.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Shenzhen, Sydney, Philadelphia
'We report that the infection is spreading at an exponential rate, with a doubling time of 1.8 days.'
2019 Novel coronavirus: where we are and what we know.  - PubMed - NCBI

NBC News is using an efficient, condensed reporting format, though we have yet to learn of the nationality of the victims. Were they Japanese, or not?

2 Die on Diamond Princess, Ukraine Protests, China vs Wall Street Journal
(URL transcribed as found)
news.yahoo.com/coronavirus-updates-2-passengers-die-105555953.html


----------



## badger2 (Feb 20, 2020)

It's a good idea to bring Diamond Princess passengers back to the U.S.: chaotic conditions aboard the ship's incubator, and the study of COVID-19 evolution in the host.

We mentioned FOXP3 and BATF (pangolin/human) in posts #450 & #468. La Jolla for pangolin was mentioned in post #448, and thus we link the naming of Fox genes so that readers know the hepatic (liver) connections: pangolin BATF was from a female liver. 

'....Forkhead (winged helix) is one of these transcription factors....a second transcription factor was biochemically purified and cloned. This is a gene named KNF-3alpha, a hepatocyte-enriched transcription factor in the rat. In November 1990, a veritable drama unfolded after a letter to the editor was published in Cell Weigel and Jackle found a 100-amino acid conservation between Drosophila fkh and rat HNF-3alpha, and named it the forkhead domain....As the number of forkhead/winged helix genes in higher organisms increased, confusion occurred: namely, one gene had several names and two genes had similar names. To avoid such complexity and also to introduce a common language, a nomenclature conference was held at La Jolla in November 1998, and the researchers at the conference agreed that we would call the forkhead/winged helix genes by a unified, systematic name, Fox....synergistic actions of transcription factors, namely, the target gene expression may depend on the concentration of a key transcription factor. We therefore believe that gene dosage is an important point in determining the ultimate function of a transcription factor. A half-dose may not be sufficient for the function while a double dose may exert an abnormal function.'
(Epstein, Inborn Errors of Development: The Molecular Basis of Clinical Disorders of Morphogenesis)


----------



## badger2 (Feb 20, 2020)

If the Chinese are going to use chloroquine against COVID-19 (post #475), then we investigate the FOX gene connections to chloroquine, because hepatocyte nuclear factor 3 alpha (HNF-3alpha) = FOXA1:

'In 1993, the 3-dimensional structure of HNF-3 gamma, a subfamily member of HNF-3alpha was determined. It is characterized by two unique loops connected to the helix-turn-helix and was thus called "winged helix" thereafter (Clark et al, 1993, Co-Crystal Structure of HNF-3alpha/Forkhead DNA-Recognition Motif Resembles Histone, Nature 364: 412-20).'
(Epstein, Inborn Errors of Development, op cit. The Forkhead Gene Family)

We thus search Pubmed 'chloroquine histone' to retrieve a study funded by the Natural Science Foundation of Guangdong Province, recalling that Guangdong Province is/was a major collecting point for bat viruses.

Feb 2020 
Cholesterol derivatives induce dephosphorylation of the histone deacetylases Rpd3/HDAC1 to upregulate autophagy.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Bombyx mori....autophagy....three phosphorylation sites, Ser392, Ser421, and Ser423, identified in Bombyx mori Rpd3 (BmRpd3) were conserved in Homo sapiens HDAC1 (histone deacetylase 1)....chloroquine.'

The abstract only mentions that chloroquine is mentioned in the body of the text. Therefore we cannot retrieve the context for chloroquine. Furthermore, the price to rent-to-read this article is $51.00 for 24 hours, $312 for 30 days. We believe that the COVID-19 study that was mentioned in this thread that pointed to possible phosphorylation sites was the Benvenuto study (post #151), though we did not precisely excerpt that passage.

Another Pubmed entry linking chloroquine also links FOXO3A to autophagy:

Shanghai / Chloroquine / Autophagy / FOXO3A
MeCP2 inhibits cell functionality through FoxO3a and autophagy in endothelial progenitor cells.  - PubMed - NCBI

We have thus linked an anti-hepatitis B virus tree (mulberry to the moth that feeds on it, recalling moth-cell cultures mentioned previously in the thread (post # 158).


----------



## badger2 (Feb 21, 2020)

Bombyx mori /Bungarus codon usage was mentioned in post #415. Which of the Nebraska 11 have more ACE2 receptors in their lungs?

11 Taken to Nebraska Test Positive
news.yahoo.com/coronavirus-11-13-diamond-princess-132101520.html

just in case, we'll try variations of the URL:

Coronavirus: 11 of 13 Diamond Princess evacuees taken to Nebraska test positive

Coronavirus: 11 of 13 Diamond Princess evacuees taken to Nebraska test positive


----------



## badger2 (Feb 21, 2020)

AFT: There is a COVID-19 course available:

coursera.org/learn/covid-19

Science Matters: Let's Talk About COVID-19 | Coursera

Science Matters: Let's Talk About COVID-19 | Coursera

Avian Flu Talk: South Korea Updates/Info 'Have been saying for some time, it's the lag from infection to symptoms.'

FOX genes and BATF may link to transcription factor ratio unbalance that may have a connection to ACE2 receptors in the host. We'll see.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 21, 2020)

In post #478 we noted dephosphorylation and phosphorylation sites linked to Homo sapiens HDAC1 and chloroquine, which full text we cannot access. In the Bologna COVID-19 study (post #313), the serine-to-leucine at position 84 of COVID-19 ORF8:

'We analyzed the alternative isoforms of COVID-19 ORF8-aa84, dubbed ORF8-L (Leucine) and ORF8-S (Serine). Unfortunately, no crystal structures of close homologs to the ORF8 protein are available for a reliable homology modelling to measure the structural impact of this aminoacidic substitution. The closest 3D model to COVID-19 ORF8 available in Protein Data Bank is a short 22 amino acid stretch in the protein entry 6P65, with a non-significant E-value of 0.848. We therefore employed de novo methods to infer structural features of ORF8. One important effect we we could detect is a significant effect of Serine in ORF8-S in inducing structural disorder in the protein C-terminal portion, which is not predicted to be present in the ORF8-L, using the Russell/Linding algorithm. Moreover, it did not escape our attention that the ORF8-S could theoretically generate a novel phosphorylation target for the mammalian host Serine/Threonine kinases of the host organism. So, we searched for ORF8 homologous substrates in the Mammalia NCBI nr protein database, but could not find matches within E-value threshold of 1.'
(Ceraolo/Giorgi, Genomic Variance of the 2019-nCoV Coronavirus, op cit)


----------



## badger2 (Feb 21, 2020)

We pick up the Shanghai/Autophagy/Chloroquine link to FOXO3A (post #478) with this FOXO excerpt:

'Like DAF-16 in Caenorhabditis elegans, which is involved in longevity, the FOXO subfamily( Foxo1, Foxo3, Foxo4) are involved in the regulating of the cell cycle and apoptosis. The unique feature of this subfamily is the cytoplasmic nuclear relocalization of the Fox protein. The most convincingly demonstrated substrates for PKB.Akt are the FOXO subfamily of forkhead transcription factors. The phosphorylation of FOXO proteins results in their binding to 14-3-3 proteins and then their expulsion from the nucleus causing a loss of transcriptional activity and a decreased expression of proteins promoting cell death and cell cycle arrest. It has recently been shown that mammalian FOXO proteins function in cell cycle arrest, cell death, DNA repair, metabolism and protection from oxidative stress. Overall, FOXO proteins regulate the resistance of cells to stress and they may also affect the organism lifespan.'
(Miura N, et al, The Forkhead Gene Family, in Inborn Errors of Development, op cit)

Before linking chloroquine to angiotensin, we next link chloroquine to FOXP3 and FOXP3 to ACE2:

National Center for Biotechnology Information

Ohio State University, Wooster / ACE2 / FOXP3 / Tryptophan
Protein Malnutrition Alters Tryptophan and Angiotensin-Converting Enzyme 2 Homeostasis and Adaptive Immune Responses in Human Rotavirus-Infected Gn...  - PubMed - NCBI
'....supplementation increased the frequencies of regulatory (CD+4, or CD+8 CD25+ FOXP3+) T cells in pigs on both sufficient and deficient diets.'

Recalling that Chinese doctors were saying that COVID-19 reinfection was deadly, due to cardiac injury via treatment with certain drugs....

Chloroquine / Angiotensin / SQSTM1 Major Regulator of Autophagy (Cost: $51/24 Hours; $312/30 Days)
(Florida State University, Tallahassee; Emory, Atlanta; U. of California, Irvine, Case Western, and Harrington Heart and Vascular Institute, Cleveland)
SQSTM1/p62 and PPARGC1A/PGC-1alpha at the interface of autophagy and vascular senescence.  - PubMed - NCBI

Feb 2019 Santiago-Dallas / ACE2-Regulated Autophagy
Angiotensin II-Regulated Autophagy Is Required for Vascular Smooth Muscle Cell Hypertrophy.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....These findings were confirmed by the assessment of autophagic flux by co-administering Ang II together with chloroquine (30 mM).'

Dec 2018  Fourth Military Medical University, Xian, China / Angiotensin II-Induced Cardiac Injury
Mst1 knockout enhances cardiomyocyte autophagic flux to alleviate angiotensin II-induced cardiac injury independent of angiotensin II receptors.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....in the presence and absence of chloroquine....'

Nov 2017 Jinan, China / Role of Psychological Stress on Heart Autophagy
The Role of Psychological Stress on Heart Autophagy in Mice With Heart Failure.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....chloroquine and rapamycin were used to detect autophagic flux....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 21, 2020)

Vascular senescence (#482) links organism lifespan (# 482), and COVID-19 recognizes ACE2 receptors (#482).


----------



## badger2 (Feb 22, 2020)

Current stats, 2,459 deaths (post #279)


----------



## badger2 (Feb 22, 2020)

One of these should work:

AFT: Update Italy
(URL as found)
reuters.com/article/china-health-italy/update-2-italys-coronavirus-outbreak-infects-51-people-kills-2-idUSL5N2AM076

(first alternate URL)
UPDATE 4-Two dead, 79 infected in Italy as govt fights to contains coronavirus outbreak

(second alternate URL)
UPDATE 4-Two dead, 79 infected in Italy as govt fights to contains coronavirus outbreak


----------



## badger2 (Feb 22, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk: 3 hrs, 55 min. ago: 'We're now going to Defcon 6 and declaring a pandemic. The WHO will declare it shortly, but not waiting for it."


----------



## badger2 (Feb 22, 2020)

This was about 10 hours ago:

22 Feb 2020  CDC is Preparing for the 'Likely' Spread of Coronavirus in the U.S.
(URL as found)
news.yahoo.com/theres-still-fighting-chance-contain-170857481.html

CDC is preparing for the 'likely' spread of coronavirus in the US, officials say

CDC is preparing for the 'likely' spread of coronavirus in the US, officials say


----------



## badger2 (Feb 22, 2020)

The two deaths on the ship were Japanese, meaning that COVID-19 had many ACE2 receptors to choose from in each of the two hosts (previous Japanese stats for highest number of ACE2 receptors in lung:


----------



## badger2 (Feb 22, 2020)

@ timepoint 3:11


----------



## badger2 (Feb 23, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk

'Today, early on the 23rd of Feb, there are 2,023 international confirmed cases outside of China, as projected (to the day [italics]) way back on 8 Feb, by the exponential model. Other models, as we have refined them, have been close as well....Watch for a shift in initial messaging from your local authorities from "containment" to "mitigation." That's your signal the authorities have concluded it will be everywhere near you soon....You're welcome Kim and others. I saw this thread had 16,000 views....What is definitely going to happen is tourism will continue to fall, and economically, lovely Greece will feel the effects.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 23, 2020)

In lieu of a vaccine, if the Chinese use chloroquine against COVID-19, there is chance of mutations against it. We have already mentioned the phosphorylation site in the study of Benvenuto et al (Rome, etc.) for COVID-19 (post #151).

Andes Hantavirus / Immunity-Regulating Virulence
An innate immunity-regulating virulence determinant is uniquely encoded by the Andes virus nucleocapsid protein.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....ANDV is the only hantavirus known to spread from person to person and shown to cause highly lethal pulmonary syndrome (HPS) in patients and Syrian hamsters....phosphorylation of serine396.'

Pubmed search, 'chloroquine resistance amino acid' retrieves 271 references.

Aug 2019 Heidelberg, Strasbourg, Paris: Chloroquine Resistance Transporter Phosphomimetic Substitution
Phosphomimetic substitution at Ser-33 of the chloroquine resistance transporter PfCRT reconstitutes drug responses in Plasmodium falciparum.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....serine33....increases transport velocity....'

 Oct 2018  Thailand: Chloroquine Resistance Phenotype
Multiple Novel Mutations in Plasmodium falciparum Chloroquine Resistance Transporter Gene during Implementation of Artemisinin Combination Therapy ...  - PubMed - NCBI
'....a point mutation at codon 76 (K76T)* is a key determinant of chloroquine resistance phenotype.'
*  = lysine-to-threonine

We next attempt to link lysine-to-threonine (22 references):

Chikungunya Virus
Natural variation in the heparan sulfate binding domain of the eastern equine encephalitis virus E2 glycoprotein alters interactions with cell surf...  - PubMed - NCBI
'....based on the recent chikungunya virus crystal structure...'

Obviously, we'll next attempt to link chikungunya as close as possible in space and time to the Lombardy COVID-19 cluster in Italy.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 23, 2020)

Chikungunya study (#491) is from Vaccine Research Center, University of Pittsburgh.

2016 Lombardy EXPO Area
Surveillance of Mosquitoes and Selected Arthropod-Borne Viruses in the Context of Milan EXPO 2015.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....did not reveal the presence of chikungunya or dengue viruses in the local competent vectors inside the EXPO area.'

Jan 2020 Milan / Burkina Faso
The Use of Antimalarial Drugs against Viral Infection.  - PubMed - NCBI

The COVID-19 bioweapon theory supposed inserted retroviral elements.

2019  Paris, France, Pavia, Italy / Endogenous Non-Retroviral Elements
Endogenous non-retroviral elements in genomes of Aedes mosquitoes and vector competence.  - PubMed - NCBI

CHIKV Italy Outbreak, 2007
Modelling and Analyzing Virus Mutation Dynamics of Chikungunya Outbreaks.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....La Reunion, Italy, China....In 2007, the disease was reported for the first time in Europe, causing a local outbreak in Northeastern Italy....our data fitting results show that the basic reproduction number in the 2007 Italy outbreak might be underestimated without considering the mutational dynamics....The co-existence of mutant and non-mutant CHIKV has been reported in this outbreak. We thus use our model to fit this outbreak data and investigate the role played by the mutational dynamics....in Castiglione di Cervia and Castiglione di Ravenna.'

Maps show proximities:

Lombardy
Lombardy - Wikipedia

Ravenna Province
Ravenna - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Feb 23, 2020)

23 Feb 2020  Coronavirus Did Not Originate in Wuhan Seafood Market
URL as found:
scmp.com/print/news/china/science/article/3051981/coronavirus-did-not-originate-wuhan-seafood-market-chinese

alternate URLs:
Coronavirus did not originate in Wuhan seafood market, scientists say

Coronavirus did not originate in Wuhan seafood market, scientists say
'....The severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) was instead imported from elsewhere, said researchers from Xishuangbanna Tropical Garden under the Chinese Academy of Sciences and the Chinese Institute for Brain Research....'

We first mentioned Xishuangbanna in post #398. This is the Type locality for the Type specimen of the Many-Banded Krait subspecies, Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi. The California Academy of Sciences describe B. m. wanghaotingi in post #366.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 24, 2020)

12 min ago: Dow Plunges
Dow plunges 900 points as coronavirus cases outside China jump


----------



## badger2 (Feb 24, 2020)

Deaths now at 2,628 (post #279).

Avian Flu Talk: Italy. There are 80 people hospitalized! 88 cases in Lombardy, 24 in Veneto, 6 in Piedmont, 9 in Emilia Romagna and 2 in Lazio (the pair of Chinese tourists). There are apparently armed roadblocks preventing people from leaving some towns. Lombardy, the region in Italy most badly affected, announced 53 new cases on Sunday night bringing the total there to 165 in only four days.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 24, 2020)

It's not possible to URL link this video at Youtube: Italy Hunts Coronavirus Super Spreader
******************************************************************************************************
We investigate a pangolin connection retrieved by an automated prediction system for feline leukemia virus, a gammaretrovirus.

Predicted Manis javanica Feline Leukemia Virus
PREDICTED: Manis javanica feline leukemia virus subgroup C cellular re - Nucleotide - NCBI

There is a vaccine link:
Sequence 1 from Patent U.S. 4789702
Sequence 1 from Patent US 4789702 - Nucleotide - NCBI

We have already mentioned env insertions into coronavirus genomes in this thread. From a Japanese study we find an interesting mutation at least linking lysine (the lysine-to-threonine as key determinant of chloroquine resistance, previous posts):

Nov 2019  Japan / E148K FeLV Envelope
Tracking the Fate of Endogenous Retrovirus Segregation in Wild and Domestic Cats.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Introduction of the same mutation into feline and murine gammaretroviruses resulted in similar Env dysfunction.'

Homo sapiens LQK1 hypothetical protein long isoform (LQK1) mRNA, compl - Nucleotide - NCBI
'....H. sapiens LQK1....(and the Pubmed link on this page):
Genomic structure and evolutionary context of the human feline leukemia virus subgroup C receptor (hFLVCR) gene: evidence for block duplications an...  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Diamond-Blackfan Anemia....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 24, 2020)

This is a rare micro-RNA entry to further investigate:

May 2019  LQK1
Homo sapiens FLVCR1 divergent transcript (FLVCR1-DT), transcript varia - Nucleotide - NCBI
'....Genomic structure and evolutionary context of the human feline leukemia virus subgroup C receptor....acts as MiR-513c sponge to modulate cancer cell proliferation, migration and invasion in hepatocellular carcinoma.'

'We have been investigating the aetiology of, and the possible relationships between leukaemia in man and domestic animals. We have shown that feline leukaemia (lymphosarcoma) is associated with a virus which has similar morphological and physical characteristics to the known leukaemogenic viruses of fowl and mouse. The feline leukaemia virus (FeLV) is found in the tissues of spontaneously diseased animals, and induces leukaemia in experimental cats inoculated shortly after birth. FeLV replicates in vitro, in cells explanted from leukaemic tissues, and in normal embryonic feline cells inoculated with cell-free extracts of tumours. WE have found that FeLV grows in human cells.
....
Fig. 1 An incomplete viral particle, showing the developing internal membrane structure, budding from the surface of a human lung cell, 29 days after infection with FeLV, x 120,000.

These results indicate that FeLV grows in human cells. As far as we are aware, this is the first time that a field strain of leukaemia virus has been found to replicate in cultured cells from a widely unrelated species. The ability of FeLV to cross species barriers in vitro raises the question of the relationship of the known leukaemogenic viruses to leukaemia in man and in other domestic animals from which no viruses have been isolated so far. Recently, FeLV has been found to induce lymphosarcoma in dogs; although no virus has been isolated from spontaneous leukaemias in the dog, FeLV was recovered from the induced cases (personal communication from C.G. Rickard). This result is interesting in the light o9f our findings that FeLV replicates also in canine cells in vitro.'
Jarret, Laird, Hay, University of Glasgow, Animal Leukaemia Research Unit, Bearsden, Glasgow
(Nature 224 91969): 1208)


----------



## badger2 (Feb 24, 2020)

Nature 224 (1969): 1208

 linking lymphosarcoma (post # 497) to lopinavir:

Jan 2014 Japan / HIV-1 / Lopinavir / Lymphoma Apoptosis
HIV protease inhibitor Lopinavir induces apoptosis of primary effusion lymphoma cells via suppression of NF-κB pathway.  - PubMed - NCBI

May 2011  Lopinavir-Ritonavir / Nasopharynx Lymphoma / Serine 824
Combination antiretroviral therapy as treatment for human immunodeficiency virus-associated mucosa-associated lymphoid tissue type lymphoma of the ...  - PubMed - NCBI

linking chloroquine (post #475, etc.) to lymphoma:

May 2017 Stony Brook, New York / Chloroquine / Burkitt Lymphoma / Serine 824 / Epstein-Barr
https://www.ncbi.nlm. nih.gov/pubmed/28249048

linking pangolin to Epstein-Barr:

PREDICTED: Manis javanica Epstein-Barr virus induced 3 (EBI3), transcr - Nucleotide - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 24, 2020)

Chloroquine triggers Epstein-Barr virus replication through phosphorylation of KAP1/TRIM28 in Burkitt lymphoma cells.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 24, 2020)

Whereas lopinavir suppresses NF-kappaB (post #498), the hepatitis B virus modulates the NF-kappaB pathway.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 24, 2020)

Mir-513c (post #497) links melanoma and brain cancers, recalling the Institute for Brain Research at Xishuangbanna (post #493):

MiR-513c / Various Cancers
mir-513c - PubMed - NCBI

linking 19 references for coronavirus and melanoma:
coronavirus melanoma - PubMed - NCBI
'....
Aug 2019  Korea / MERS / NF-kappaB
Middle East Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus-Encoded Accessory Proteins Impair MDA5-and TBK1-Mediated Activation of NF-κB.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 24, 2020)

Note that Orf8b proteins in the Korean MERS study (post #501) can be compared with COVID-19 Orf8 serine-to-leucine mutation (post #313).


----------



## badger2 (Feb 25, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk: ' There are reports that some people are being cremated while still alive....The Chinese are buying the WHO, a useless, corrupt third-world UN agency....You can have a great American manufacturer of say, washing machines, but if you can't get one specific chip for the control panel that comes from Shanghai, you are screwed.'

Swindlers are Coming Out

25 Feb 2020
URL as found:
news.yahoo.com/coronavirus-generates-rash-swindlers-italy-171552702.html

alternate URLs:
Coronavirus generates rash of swindlers in Italy
Coronavirus generates rash of swindlers in Italy


----------



## badger2 (Feb 25, 2020)

China Bans Trade of Animals
URL as found:
news.yahoo.com/china-bans-trade-consumption-wild-015043835.html
'....severely punished....'

alternate URLs:
China bans trade, consumption of wild animals due to coronavirus
China bans trade, consumption of wild animals due to coronavirus


----------



## badger2 (Feb 25, 2020)

Alabama rednecks should be praised. There is a vaccine against the flu. This curious item will be further investigated, because the Chinese have no problem finding quercitin for themselves:

A Made-in-Canada Solution to the Coronavirus Outbreak?
URL as found:
msn.com/en-ca/news/canada/a-made-in-canada-solution-to-the-coronavirus-outbreak/ar-BB10lyDE?ocid=spartandhp
'....The plan: send samples of quercitin to the Chinese Academy of Sciences in Wuhan.'

alternate URLs:
A made-in-Canada solution to the coronavirus outbreak?

A made-in-Canada solution to the coronavirus outbreak?


----------



## badger2 (Feb 25, 2020)

Pubmed search 'coronavirus quercitin' yields 9 refs. Starting from the earliest to the current study,

9. Pavia, Italy 1990

8. Shanghai  2006

7. Korea  2009

6. Korea  2010

5. Korea  2011

4. Korea  2012

3. Korea  2012

2. Singapore  2016

1. Korea,  Dec 2019


----------



## badger2 (Feb 25, 2020)

Pubmed: 'coronavirus quercitin'
coronavirus quercetin - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 25, 2020)

4 minutes ago: Tested negative 8 times!

URL as found:

dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8042535/Woman-diagnosed-coronavirus-testing-negative-EIGHT-TIMES-quarantine.html

Woman is diagnosed with coronavirus after testing negative EIGHT TIMES during quarantine | Daily Mail Online

Woman is diagnosed with coronavirus after testing negative EIGHT TIMES during quarantine | Daily Mail Online


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 25, 2020)

badger2 said:


> China Bans Trade of Animals
> URL as found:
> news.yahoo.com/china-bans-trade-consumption-wild-015043835.html
> '....severely punished....'
> ...


This morning an Asian News source I follow tweeted out an article saying China is now saying it started from animals from the lab that the lab sold to the meat markets; not from the release from the lab. Covering their asses perhaps? 


(link already scrubbed from twitter so cannot provide it)


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 25, 2020)

badger2 said:


> Pubmed: 'coronavirus quercitin'
> coronavirus quercetin - PubMed - NCBI


Pubmed also has one for Licorice root, Thyme essential oil, Mullein, Astragalus and a few others. Licorice root has also been found effective on HIV, Corona and others tested.

(bandwidth down for the rest of the month or would put them here)


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 25, 2020)

It is already in Mexico City too even if not being reported. A chinese family was in Mexico City on vacation when the dad got ill. He flew back to LA and was diagnose with corona virus on or about January 24, 2020.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes, astragalus (= Chinese 'Yellow Leader') and Glycyrrhiza uralensis were among the first used in a Chinese HIV-1 study with 8 Tanzanians that proved that HIV-1 is a reversible disease. Glycyrrhizic acid, glycyrrhretinic acid, etc, can be compared with quercitin. Iso-quercitin also links to anti-Alzheimer's activity:

Glycyrrhetinic Acid / Quercitin (as positive control) / Alzheimer's
Comparative study of selective in vitro and in silico BACE1 inhibitory potential of glycyrrhizin together with its metabolites, 18α- and 18β-glycyr...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 25, 2020)

We reported Mexico in this thread, though no follow-up happened.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 25, 2020)

There was a pangolin genome hub for researchers in 2016, though it has now disappeared from the net:

Pangolin Genome Hub
PGD: a pangolin genome hub for the research community.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 25, 2020)

See the keywords below in this abstract that links ACE2 (receptor for COVID-19):
Mar 2020  Quercetin / Quercitrin / ACE2, etc.
Tsantan Sumtang attenuated chronic hypoxia-induced right ventricular structure remodeling and fibrosis by equilibrating local ACE-AngII-AT1R/ACE2-A...  - PubMed - NCBI
'....guaiacin....myristic acid....'

Reinfection with COVID-19 included heart failure, so as a preventive, some of this chemistry makes sense, much like the recommendation to gargle with salt water (the J.A.M.A. volume for 1918). Guaiacin is a link to poliovirus though we don't have the citation. Myristic acid links starter material for Thomas Duncan's experimental ebola meds via the African tree, Pycnanthus: brincidofovir.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 25, 2020)

Dihydroguaiaretic acid is the brincidofovir-ebola link to African Pycnanthus.

Several related flavonoids against mouse hepatitis coronavirus (MHV, already mentioned in this thread):

MHV / Dengue
Evaluation of antiviral activities of Houttuynia cordata Thunb. extract, quercetin, quercetrin and cinanserin on murine coronavirus and dengue viru...  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 25, 2020)

Stat (a website) has a ridiculous URL to transcribe for this report, so just type in (www.) "CDC Expects 'Community Spread'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 25, 2020)

Clarifying the nomenclature for quercitin (quercetin) and quercitrin:

Quercetin
Quercetin - Wikipedia

Quercitrin
Quercitrin - Wikipedia

Wiki: 'Chikungunya virus (genus Alphavirus) disease was first described from Makonde Plateau (modern-day Tanzania).'

The chikungunya outbreak near Lombardy (at Ravenna) is interesting in that the quercetin the Canadians mention in post # 505 links chikungunya, an alphavirus:

CHIKV / Quercetin
Antiviral activity of silymarin against chikungunya virus.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Chikungunya was first isolated from an outbreak in Tanzania....quercetin has antiviral activity against herpes simplex (HSV)-type 1 virus, respiratory synctial virus, pseudorabies virus, parainfluenza virus type 3 and Sindbis virus, an Alphavirus.....'

Quercetin / Failure of High Doses
Failure of high doses of potentially antiviral agents to prevent death in virus-infected mice.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 25, 2020)

UK: Quercetin Genotoxic Potential
Effect of quercetin on the genotoxic potential of cisplatin.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 25, 2020)

Taking a closer look at host factors below, we find a link to post #450 (FOXP2-pangolin BATF), and we have already mentioned ACE2 in this thread:

Feb 2020 Heidelberg, Basel, Greifswald / Host Factors / SARS-CoV / Chikungunya
Host factor prioritization for pan-viral genetic perturbation screens using random intercept models and network propagation.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....UBC, Plcg1, Dyrk1....and to predict novel pan-pathogen host factors....SARS-CoV, Stage: Early, Cell Type: 293/ACE2, Readout: GFP, Library: Dharmacon pool....For every host factor, virus and compound concentration, we tested if inhibition of a protein decreased viral replication....Ranking: #1: UBC, #2: Plk1, #3: Dyrk1....Note that Plk1 was discarded due to cytotoxicity of the inhibitor at higher compound concentrations. For that reason, we point out that Plk1 should possibly also be discarded in the analysis of primary screens.'

Though to not discard anything, because Plk1 links not only to a leucine zipper (previous posts) but also to FOXP2 and pangolin BATF (post #450):

Jan 2020  Plk1 / Leucine Zipper / FOXM1 / Squamous Cell Carcinoma
Maternal Embryonic Leucine Zipper Kinase Promotes Tumor Growth and Metastasis via Stimulating FOXM1 Signaling in Esophageal Squamous Cell Carcinoma.  - PubMed - NCBI

Badger2 will have surgery for squamous cell carcinoma, 17 Mar 2020.


----------



## buttercup (Feb 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone had a chance to point out just how filthy, disgusting and inhuman Chinese people are yet??
> ...



I agree, but pigs are just as smart or even smarter than dogs, and just as social. Just sayin.


----------



## Godboy (Feb 26, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Id be just as angry about someone skinning a pig while its still alive. If you have evidence that is happening, id want to know about it.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 26, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk forum is just now getting around to mentioning the bat from Yunnan, Rhinolophus affinis, though do they mention Yunnan? This 'expert' does not comment on the geographical distance to suspect pangolins and snakes (for example, Xishuangbanna)?

URL as found:
avianflutalk.com/going-to-defcon-6-declaring-pandemic_topic41181_page9.html
'....compared to its most closely related virus, RaTG13 sampled from a Rhinolophus affinis bat....'

alternate URLs:
Going to Defcon 6 & Declaring Pandemic

Going to Defcon 6 & Declaring Pandemic

We mentioned Rhinolophus affinis in posts #383, 425, 468, 441, and 467. We mentioned RaTG13 in posts #366, 373, 375, 383, 419 and 435.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 26, 2020)

If one knows another person who has had squamous cell carcinoma surgery, is it the responsible thing to do to inform them of the Plk1 gene/leucine zipper and possible susceptibility links to COVID-19? Is ignorance really an option? The anti-HIV-1 drugs used to treat COVID-19 come into question due to the leucine zipper-like sequence in gp41. Leucine zipper was mentioned in posts #450, #452 and #454.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 26, 2020)

Virologists Down Under
URL as found:
virologydownunder.com/so-you-think-youve-about-to-be-in-a-pandemic/

alternate URLs:
So you think you're about to be in a pandemic?
So you think you're about to be in a pandemic?


----------



## badger2 (Feb 26, 2020)

This is a 13 Feb 2020 report, though we make a geographical link to the many-banded krait subspecies, Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi and Eco Health Alliance, New York:

13 Feb 2020 Scientists Try to Pinpoint Animal Origins of COVID-19
URL as found:
wbur.org/hereandnow/2020/02/13/new-coronavirus-origins-deaths
'....Disease ecologist and president of Eco Health Alliance, Peter Daszak....'

alternate URLs:
Scientists Try To Pinpoint Animal Origins Of COVID-19
Scientists Try To Pinpoint Animal Origins Of COVID-19

In post #467, we linked Eco Health Alliance (New York) to Yunnan Institute for Endemic Diseases, which is located in Dali City, China.

Dali City
Dali City - Wikipedia

Using The Book of the World, Macmillan, 1995, on page 236 one can see that Dali City is about 40 miles north of Midu. Midu is the origin of the Yuan Jiang (river), which flows into Hanoi (post #398). Along the way, a highway crosses the river and heads in a south-easterly direction, arriving at the municipality of Yuanjiang. We believe that Yuanjiang is the Type Locality for Bungarus multicinctus wanghaotingi, and that RaTG13 bat Rhinolophus affinis (post #523), the closest thus far to COVID-19, came from the Dali-Yuan Jiang (river) region.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 26, 2020)

Why Aren't They Sampling at Yuanjiang?

This is from 31 Jan 2020, when Daszak talks about RaTG13 from Yunnan:

Mining Coronavirus Genomes
URL as found:
sciencemag.org/news/2020/01/mining-coronavirus-genomes-clues-outbreak-s-origins
'....Bedford's analysis of RaTG13 and 2019-nCoV suggest that the two viruses shared a common ancestor 25 to 65 years ago....so it likely took decades for RaTG13-like viruses to mutate into 2019-nCoV....THere are at least 25 years of evolutionary distance between RaTG13 - the virus held in the Wuhan Virology Institute - and 2019-nCoV, arguing that the mutation rate may have been different as it passed through different hosts before humans....consistent with entry into the human population as either a natural accident of a laboratory accident....Daszak says. "It's a shame. There's this incredible diversity in wildlife and we've just scratched the surface....We cannot assume that just because this virus from Yunnan has a high sequence identity with the new one that that's the origin," Daszak says.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 26, 2020)

alternate URLs:
Mining coronavirus genomes for clues to the outbreak’s origins | Science | AAAS
Mining coronavirus genomes for clues to the outbreak’s origins | Science | AAAS


----------



## badger2 (Feb 26, 2020)

Pence has been put in charge of coronavirus. We may be in trouble.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 26, 2020)

URL as found:
yahoo.com/gma/trump-announces-news-conference-coronavirus-cdc-days-mixed-142000943--abc-news-topstories.html

alternates:
https://yahoo.com/gma/trump-announc...cdc-days-mixed-142000943--abc-news-topstories
Pence to lead US response to coronavirus after days of mixed messages


----------



## badger2 (Feb 26, 2020)

AFT: Breaking: New Ca Case 1st in U.S. of Unknown Origin
BREAKING- New CA Case/1st in US of unknown origin
BREAKING- New CA Case/1st in US of unknown origin

Post #279 stats: 82,166 cases, 2,803 deaths.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 27, 2020)

This is likely a more virulent mutation than the Chinese strain:

27 Feb 2020  Italian Strain Isolated at Sacco Hospital
URL as found:
lagazzettadelmezzogiorno.it/news/english/1208317/coronavirus-italian-strain-isolated-at-sacco-hospital.html

alternates:
Coronavirus: Italian strain isolated at Sacco hospital

Coronavirus: Italian strain isolated at Sacco hospital


----------



## badger2 (Feb 27, 2020)

If the animal indeed has contracted COVID-19, there may be pangolin links:

'Community Spread'
Coronavirus live updates: Possible 1st case of 'community spread' in US
'....a dog has tested positive for coronavirus....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 27, 2020)

Dog-to-pangolin can happen with parvoviruses:

Dec 2019 Taiwan / Cross-Species Transmission of Parvoviruses
Fatal canine parvovirus-2 (CPV-2) infection in a rescued free-ranging Taiwanese pangolin (Manis pentadactyla pentadactyla).  - PubMed - NCBI
'variants of canine parvovirus-2....the potential of cross-species transmission of protoparvoviruses between Carnivora and Pholidota should be considered when housing pangolins in close proximity to carnivores....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 27, 2020)

Nov 2019 CPV-2 Italy
https://www.ncbi.nlom.nih.gov/pubmed/31684949
'....The evolution of the new CPV-2 in Italy, pointing out notable differences at the local level in distribution of variants.'

Jan 2019  Italy/Hungary Cat Parvovirus / CPV-2
Identification of a novel parvovirus in domestic cats.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....The carnivore bufaviruses were phylogenetically related to primate bufaviruses.'

Japan/Indonesia / Divergent Bufaviruses Harboured in Megabats Represents a New Lineage of Parvoviruses
Divergent bufavirus harboured in megabats represents a new lineage of parvoviruses.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....Megabats are a potential reservoir of emerging zoonotic viruses, including Nipah, Hendra, SARS Coronavirus and Ebola.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 27, 2020)

This is the report many have been waiting for:

26 Feb 2020  Wuhan
Composition and divergence of coronavirus spike proteins and host ACE2 receptors predict potential intermediate hosts of SARS-CoV-2.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Feb 27, 2020)

From the same journal issue (Journal of Medical Virology), though dated 27 Feb 2020: '....Therefore, we concluded that human SARS-CoV-2 virus, which is responsible for the recent outbreak of COVID-19, did not come directly from pangolins....a unique peptide insertion (PRRA) in COVID-19 which may be involved in proteolytic cleavage of the spike protein....'


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 27, 2020)

They eat bats....uncooked bat meat.....it will be years before I go to a Chinese restaurant again....


----------



## badger2 (Feb 27, 2020)

The article (post # 536) states: '....The temporal tree showed the divergence time of Spike sequence between bat SARS-like RaTG13 and SARS-CoV-2 is 0.18, while it is 1.50 from bat SARS-like RaTG13 to SARS-CoV-2 cluster....Based on a report accord, the selective pressure analysis showed that genes (ORF10 and ORF7a) have a greater selective pressure, and Spike has an average pressure relative to the whole genome. The spike RBD-receptor interaction is a key factor determining host range of coronaviruses.
....
Interestingly, the SARS-CoV-2 RBD sequence from 320-521 possesses 93% identity with pangolin SARS-like CoV RaTG13. Pangolin SARS-like CoV SRR 10168377 has a higher probability to cross host barriers and infect humans. Pangolin SARS-like CoV SRR 10168377 seems to point the host range of SARS-CoV expanded from pangolin....It does not exclude that bat SARS-like CoV RaTG13 or other SARS-like CoV infects turtle and expanded to humans after the evolution. The turtles C. picta bellii, C. mydas and P. sinensis, may also act as potential intermediate hosts to transmit SARS-CoV-2 to humans, although much more needs to be confirmed.'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 27, 2020)

They did not name the genus. Scientific protocol is that the genus abbreviation can only be used after the full genus name has been stated. We think that they are referring to Chrysemys picta bellii (Painted Turtle), and Pelodiscus sinensis (Soft-Shelled Turtle).


----------



## bodecea (Feb 27, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart


So...Freer, TX is in trouble.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 27, 2020)

I notice all of the Asian related videos have blurred out eating "snake meat"


----------



## badger2 (Feb 27, 2020)

The 26 Feb 2020 article:
URL as found:
onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/jmv.25726

alternates:
Error - Cookies Turned Off
Error - Cookies Turned Off

The 27 Feb 2020 article:
URL as found:
onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/jmv.25731

alternates:
Error - Cookies Turned Off
Error - Cookies Turned Off


----------



## badger2 (Feb 27, 2020)

In post #543, the 27 Feb article's authors include Foley (Los Alamos) and Chaillon (La Jolla/U. of California San Diego).


----------



## badger2 (Feb 27, 2020)

At Avian Flu Talk, Sheep Lady adds a parvovirus URL in the "Hong Kong Dog Tests Positive" thread:

URL as found:
Canine respiratory coronavirus, parvovirus FAQs posted


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 27, 2020)

badger2 said:


> At Avian Flu Talk, Sheep Lady adds a parvovirus URL in the "Hong Kong Dog Tests Positive" thread:
> 
> URL as found:
> Canine respiratory coronavirus, parvovirus FAQs posted


----------



## badger2 (Feb 27, 2020)

Whomever takes the "old" bait is simply anthropomorphizing the data. These viruses don't care what anyone thinks about time, their idea of current events comes with the caveat of surprise. These emerging viruses will take their time, and in some cases, H. sapiens' time as well.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 28, 2020)

At Avian Flu Talk, the closest they get is salamanders in the list on the "COVID-19 in a Dog?" thread. COVID-19 may eventually reside in American turtles. They may be needed for vaccine knowledge.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 28, 2020)

There are four regional subspecies. Wiki has a map:

Painted Turtle
Painted turtle - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Feb 28, 2020)

The potential COVID-19 intermediate host may reside in the Chicago area, probably the worst place for a viral reservoir.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 28, 2020)

Our point is that one does not fixate on what's current and what's not when it comes to viruses in Nature. We do not know as yet how many similarities to Hong Kong flu virus will be found when analyzing mutations and effects in the host, all information of which will go to develop a vaccine:

Two Weeks Ago: Russian Roulette

Coronavirus Update: Quarantined Patients Given Turtles for Dinner in Spite of Virus Being Linked to Wild Animal Market!
URL as found:
onegreenplanet.org/environment/coronavirus-update-quarantined-patients-given-turtles-for-dinner-in-spite-of-virus-being-linked-to-wild-animal-trade/

alternates:
Coronavirus Update: Quarantined Patients Given Turtles for Dinner In Spite of Virus Being Linked to Wild Animal Trade!
Coronavirus Update: Quarantined Patients Given Turtles for Dinner In Spite of Virus Being Linked to Wild Animal Trade!


----------



## badger2 (Feb 28, 2020)

Regarding post #540, softshell turtle meat (Pelodiscus) was being fed to the quarantined patients (post #551).


----------



## badger2 (Feb 28, 2020)

More reasons to conserve painted turtles for vaccine knowledge was revealed when we investigated the viruses of suspected intermediate COVID-19 host, painted turtle Chrysemys picta. We found a cobra-krait linkage:

1980 Ontario Veterinary College (Guelph) / Metropolitan Toronto Zoo / Eli Lilly & Co. / Herpesvirus-Like Infection in a Painted Turtle
Herpesvirus-like infection in a painted turtle (Chrysemys picta).  - PubMed - NCBI
'Herpesviruses have been isolated from green iguana (Iguana iguana) cells in tissue culture and from the venom of the Indian cobra, Naja naja, and the banded krait, Bungarus fasciatus. In these cases, however, the presence of the virus was not associated with any disease process. Herpesvirus-like infection caused focal necrosis in the venom gland of Siamese cobras and a herpesvirus-type agent has been described in association with skin lesions in captive green sea turtles (Chelonia mydas). Although a review of liver diseases in reptiles by Von Ranier Will states that no known diseases of the liver are caused by viruses, a subsequent report of viral hepatitis in Pacific pond turtles (Clemmys marmorata) is available. Here we describe a similar disease associated with herpesvirus-like particles in a captive painted turtle (Chrysemys picta).'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 28, 2020)

One influenza link to Chrysemys picta bellii (China) is C. picta bellii from Washington state:

Chrysemys picta bellii Influenza NS1A Binding Protein
PREDICTED: Chrysemys picta bellii influenza virus NS1A binding protein - Nucleotide - NCBI
'....female, USA: Grant County, Washington....'


----------



## badger2 (Feb 28, 2020)

We mentioned feline leukemia virus in posts #423, 496 and 497.

Chrysemys picta bellii Feline Leukemia Virus
PREDICTED: Chrysemys picta bellii feline leukemia virus subgroup C cel - Nucleotide - NCBI
'....female, USA: Grant County, Washington....'

Grant County, Washington
Grant County, Washington - Wikipedia


----------



## badger2 (Feb 28, 2020)

Fascism in the Press: A Troubling Thread

URL as found:
avianflutalk.com/usa-to-control-info-on-covid-19_topic41350.html

alternates:
USA to control info on Covid 19
USA to control info on Covid 19


----------



## badger2 (Feb 28, 2020)

The article in post #553 cites a report that does not confirm herpesviruses in the venom of Bungarus. The report it cites is for the Rauscher leukemia virus incubating in cobra and Bungarus venom. The latter was prepared by the Miami Serpentarium Laboratories, Miami, and the cobra venom was prepared by the Army Medical Research Lab at Ft. Knox, Ky. A Pubmed search yields no references for a herpesvirus in Bungarus. Nonetheless, it is interesting that....
'Whatever the activity of the venom from Indian cobra and banded krait snakes, incubation of the Rauscher leukemia virus in these biologically combined enzymes reveals a morphology heretofore not seen for a murine leukemia virus.'
(Padgett and Levine, (1966) Fines Structure of the Rauscher Leukemia Virus As Revealed by Incubation in Snake Venom, Virol. 30:623-30)

This report links to predicted sequences of feline leukemia virus in pangolins (Manis) and feline leukemia virus in painted turtles, Chrysemys picta bellii from both China and Washington state.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 28, 2020)

28 Feb 2020  Nigeria: First Case COVID-19
URL as found:
allafrica.com/view/group/main/main/id/00072180.html

alternates:
Nigeria Records First Coronavirus Case
Nigeria Records First Coronavirus Case


----------



## badger2 (Feb 28, 2020)

Current stats (post #279) are 84,188 cases, 2,876 deaths.

27 Feb 2020 First case in Dublin:
First case of coronavirus confirmed in NI

27 Feb 2020 First case in Lithuania
Lithuania confirms first coronavirus infection


----------



## badger2 (Feb 28, 2020)

We have already mentioned the evolution of hepatitis B virus in this thread in conjunction with Chinese polyculture, whereby fish, ducks, pigs, etc., all inhabit the same pond.

At first, we dismissed the infectious bronchitis virus (IBV) link to COVID-19 because it was from poultry, though now it becomes clear that the Israeli vaccine links to the painted turtle via Gallid alphaherpesvirus 1:

Galli alphaherpesvirus 1
Gallid alphaherpesvirus 1 - Wikipedia 
'....Originally recognized in chickens in the U.S. in 1926, this virus causes avian infectious laryngotracheitis, a potentially fatal, economically deleterious disease....'

'A painted turtle (Chrysemys picta) which died in captivity had marked necrosis in the liver and lungs with numerous intranuclear inclusion bodies in hepatocytes and respiratory epithelial cells. Electron microscopy revealed herpesvirus-like particles in cells in affected tissues....An adult male Painted turtle was hospitalized at the Metropolitan Toronto Zoo. A swelling containing an abscess was surgically removed from the side of the head. The turtle was treated with Betadine topically and given injections of chloramphenicol and ascorbic acid post-operatively. Six days later, the turtle died.

At necropsy, performed by zoo veterinarians the same day, findings included pulmonary edema. The liver was friable and greenish-brown in colour and the gall bladder was distended with bile. The spleen was congested. The kidneys were pale. The stomach contained several nematodes of various sizes adhering to the lining. Shell rot lesions were evident on the plastron. The surgical wound on the side of the head was healing.
....
The virus particles can be presumptively placed into the herpesvirus group based on their size, structure and shape. Adding further support to this classification is the necrotizing pattern of the lesions which is typical of many herpesvirus-induced diseases in other species (refs. 2,4,5,6,8,9,12).
....Ref #9: Purcell DA [1971] Histopathology of Infectious Laryngotracheitis in Fowl Infected by an Aerosol, J. Comp. Pathol. 81: 421-31.'
(Cox WH, Rapley WA, Barker IK, Herpesvirus-Like Infection in a Painted Turtle (Chrysemys picta), Journal of Wildlife Diseases, 16 [1980]: 445-449)


----------



## badger2 (Feb 28, 2020)

We have mentioned chloroquine 9 times in the thread (posts #357, 475, 478, etc.)

Avian Flu Talk: UK Bans Export of Chloroquine

They plan to use it locally.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 29, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk caught it 18 minutes ago, msm caught it 11 minutes ago:

First Death Washington State
France Cancels Paris Race; Xi Scraps Japan Visit: Virus Update


----------



## badger2 (Feb 29, 2020)

Post #554 is for Grant County. The first COVID-19 death lived in King County.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 1, 2020)

We establish transmission of IBV to monkeys in 1954:

IBV / Cynomolgus Monkey
Transmission of the avian infectious bronchitis virus to the cynomolgus monkey.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk thread "Wa Scientist Estimates Outbreak in Hundreds": '....the team at SeattleFluStudy have sequenced the genome of COVID-19 community case reported yesterday from Snohomish County, Wa and have posted the sequence publicly to GISAID.org. There are some enormous implications here.'


----------



## badger2 (Mar 1, 2020)

First COVID-19 U.S. Nursing Home
First Covid-19 outbreak in a U.S. nursing home raises concerns spread-in-nursing-homes/
'....Kirkland, Wa....'


----------



## badger2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Here's the catch in post #565: the published genome of the Snohomish COVID-19 case immediately becomes esoterica, although the entire U.S. population is at risk, especially in Washington State (as per post # 554).
gisaid.org/registration/register/


----------



## badger2 (Mar 1, 2020)

GISAID - Register
GISAID - Register


----------



## badger2 (Mar 1, 2020)

GISAID: 'to protect the integrity of its user base....' How does this esoterica machine protect the integrity of the population at large?


----------



## badger2 (Mar 1, 2020)

This is a descent shot of the potential COVID-19 reservoir in Washington state, which should be protected for important scientific reasons:
Painted Turtle
Painted Turtle


----------



## badger2 (Mar 1, 2020)

The Israeli COVID-19 vaccine is based on IBV.

'In 1937, Beaudette and Hudson found that the agent was capable of propagation in chicken embryos....the infectious bronchitis virus used in this study was obtained from Dr. F.R. Beaudette of the New Jersey Agricultural Experiment Station....Two young cynomolgus monkeys (Macaca cynomolgus)....eight days postinoculation one of the monkeys evidenced symptoms of respiratory involvement. The animal developed a nasal discharge and a cough, the eyes became filled with exudate and appeared very swollen and respiration became laborious....on the 10th day became prostrate and died during the night. The second inoculated monkey was held for a 21-day observation period and remained normal throughout. Autopsy of the dead monkey revealed a small area of consolidation (about 1cm diameter) in the lower right lung....and thereby fulfilled Koch's postulates.'


----------



## badger2 (Mar 1, 2020)

The stump-tailed macaque (Macaca arctoides) also occurs in Yunnan, home of the bat SARS-like RaTG13, mentioned previously as closest to COVID-19. Thus, if Thai anti-HIV-1 meds were successful in treating COVID-19 infection, M. arctoides indeed links to HIV-2, which many consider an older virus than HIV-1.

On p. 842 of Hooper's The River: A Journey to the Source of HIV and AIDS, a figure shows 'Unrooted, Neighbor-Joining Phylogenetic Tree Featuring the Complete Genomes of the Primate Immunodeficiency Viruses, May 1999.' STMM83293 SIV from stump-tailed macaque is shown on the branch for HIV-2, Sooty Mangabey....Source: Prepared specially for this book by Brian Foley, PhD., HIV Database, Theoretical Biology and Physics Group, Group T-10, Los Alamos National Laboratory, Los Alamos, NM 87545, USA. The alignment from which this tree was constructed is available at
http://hiv-web.lanl.
.'
Foley is co-author of the latest COVID-19 report from Wuhan (post #543), and supports Israeli use of IBV-based COVID-19 vaccine.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Pence is stating "underlying conditions" but not adding the important fact that in older people, the immune system begins to wane. This is one link between COVID-19 and HIV/AIDS that has bearing on an effective vaccine.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 1, 2020)

The report states that it greatly improved, but did not cure, COVID-19 infection:

17 Feb 2020  Did Thai Doctors Cure Coronavirus with an Anti-HIV Drug in 48 Hours?
Thai doctors say their treatment helped a coronavirus patient recover, but it was not a 'cure'


----------



## badger2 (Mar 1, 2020)

In Praise of the American Redneck: Neither Trump Nor Pence Is Clued-Up
("No Einstein, Alabama Rednecks Are Reacting Quite Appropriately to COVID-19 Quarantines") 

To prove this is so, and to prove it is the transmissibility that is of concern, we follow the macaque trajectory for HIV-2:

SIV / Stump-Tailed Macaque
SIV from stump-tailed macaques: molecular characterization of a highly transmissible primate lentivirus.  - PubMed - NCBI
'....is unusual in that it has been associated with outbreaks of infection characterized by aggressive spread within within stump-tailed macaque colonies at two separate primate centers in the United States....SIV was introduced into North American macaques by way of cross-species transmission. A strong candidate for the source of transmission has emerged from genetic analysis of SIVs from West African sooty mangabeys....Since the original isolation of SIVmac from rhesus (Macaca mulatta) and cynomolgus (M. fascicularis) macaques at the New England Regional Primate Research Center in 1985, SIV has been recovered at the Washington Regional Primate Research Center....SIVmne was isolated from pig-tailed macaque (M. nemestrina) that died of lymphoma in 1982. Similarly, at the California Regional Primate Research Center, SIVstm was recovered from a stump-tailed macaque (M. arctoides). Interestingly, this macaque had died during an epidemic of lymphoma and opportunistic infections in the 1970s at the California center.
....
More recently, SIVstm has been associated with a similar outbreak in a colony of M. arctoides at the Yerkes Regional Primate Research Center....Thus, the observed genetic variation among the different macaque isolates might merely reflect genetic variation in the imported feral sooty mangabey population. A second possibility is that all SIV infections in the United States originated from a single source and that further transmission occurred in a fashion similar to the recent example at Yerkes. In this case, genetic variation among the macaque isolates might represent the result of 20 or more years of viral replication in different species of macaques in captivity. Finally, it is possible that a combination of the two hypotheses occurred and that multiple transmissions from several sources have taken place over the years. The unusual episodic communicability of this virus suggests that it may differ significantly from those of the other members of this group.'

Furthermore, the doubled incubation time of HIV-2 as compared with HIV-1 may link to the increased incubation time and lack of symptoms in COVID-19 infection.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 1, 2020)

Apparently then, the pig-tailed macaque was in Seattle and the stump-tailed macaque was in California, although the Washington state location documents Simian T-cell leukemia virus and Maccacine herpesvirus 1 (B virus) on their webpage. Thus, the gallid herpes 1 virus mentioned in this thread links to maccacine herpes (see post #560  for infectious laryngotracheitis in a painted turtle, Toronto Zoo).


----------



## badger2 (Mar 1, 2020)

More on community transmission, 1 Mar 2020:

https://usatoday.com/story/news/nat...us-hundreds-may-be-infected-washington-state/

Lymphoma was mentioned in post #498 for lopinavir, which now links the macaques. Thai doctors used oseltamivir, lopinavir and ritonavir against COVID-19, the former being an anti-influenza med. There are no links at Pubmed for oseltamivir and HIV-2. There are 31 refs for lopinavir, vs 57 refs for ritonavir, for HIV-2.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Currently, South Korea seeks coronavirus murder charges:

2 Mar 2020
South Korea seeks coronavirus murder charges, over 3,000 dead worldwide


----------



## badger2 (Mar 2, 2020)

From AFT 7 minutes ago, FEMA via NBC, a reliable news source:
FEMA preparing for possible coronavirus emergency declaration


----------



## badger2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Avian Flu Talk thread, "Pandemic Money Scam"....What will stuff the economy is if people start to modify their behaviour. For example, we stop going to the cinema or eating out, we stop spending Saturdays at the mall. If we all stay home and watch Netflix, the economy will stall. This is why the WHO won't declare a pandemic, and why Trump amongst others keeps playing it down. They want people to behave as normal.'


----------



## badger2 (Mar 2, 2020)

This page has an excellent updates link, as situation worsens in Europe:
theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/01/coronavirus-deaths-iran-rise-global-outbreak-worsens
' Coronavirus - Latest Updates

https://the guardian.com/world/2020/mar/01/coronavirus-deaths-iran-rise-global-outbreak-worsens
New coronavirus cases jump sharply in Europe, with Italy worst hit


----------



## badger2 (Mar 2, 2020)

We first mentioned South China Agricultural University in post #419 for pangolin 99% similarity.

Jul 2016  South China Agricultural University / Infectious Bronchitis Virus D41 Spike Glycoprotein
Avian infectious bronchitis virus strain D41 spike glycoprotein S1 sub - Nucleotide - NCBI

Thus, the SCAU has done work on both pangolin and infectious bronchitis virus (IBV).

In post #385 was the question of whether Gates owned the IBV patent. Beaudette was mentioned in posts # 571 and 136, the latter for temperature-sensitive mutants, which is quite comparable for.

Beaudette (1937) links to IBV infection in Macaca (previous posts).

Sept 2018  Pirbright Institute / Beaudette
The S2 Subunit of Infectious Bronchitis Virus Beaudette Is a Determinant of Cellular Tropism.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Mar 2, 2020)

What has been revealed is that the Cornell University report was published 14 Jul 2016, whilst the South China Agricultural University report was published on the 26th of that month (post #582):

14 Jul 2016 Cornell
Infectious bronchitis virus strain Massachusetts 41 spike glycoprotein - Nucleotide - NCBI

But Cornell also published in Jun of 2007:
Infectious bronchitis virus isolate Massachusetts 41 spike glycoprotei - Nucleotide - NCBI

Another reinforcing macaque/IBV link:

Beaudette Avian-to-Primate Cells
Avian infectious bronchitis virus strain Beaudette spike protein mRNA, - Nucleotide - NCBI


----------



## badger2 (Mar 2, 2020)

The Beaudette Avian to Primate Cell (post #583), from the Institute of Molecular and Cell Biology, Singapore, was submitted on 7 Ap 2005 and published in NCBI's Nuccore on 5 May 2005. It states: 'Journal: Unpublished.'

These sequences from Beaudette are comparable with the current Israeli vaccine protocols, as is the tropism (consolidation) in the right lung of  the IBV-infected macaque (previous post).


----------



## badger2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Viruses are easy to spread in homeless shelters and South Korean churches, too. COVID-19 has swiftly become political.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## badger2 (Mar 2, 2020)

As South Korea attempts to bring murder charges against the secret church's super spreaders of COVID-19, Thomas Jefferson's American reasoning becomes jeopardized:

2 Mar 2020  Putin Proposes to Enshrine God, Heterosexual Marriage in Russian Constitution
Putin proposes to enshrine God, heterosexual marriage in Russian constitution
Putin proposes to enshrine God, heterosexual marriage in Russian constitution


----------



## badger2 (Mar 2, 2020)

Massachusetts prepares for COVID-19 at the polls:

2 Mar 2020  Massachusetts Polls
Preventing coronavirus on Super Tuesday: How Mass. plans to prevent spread of disease at the polls


----------



## badger2 (Mar 2, 2020)

This from Avian Flu Talk on Pence's Update:

Pence Now on Live Stream - Watch It Here
PENCE NOW ON LIVE STREAM - WATCH IT HERE


----------



## badger2 (Mar 2, 2020)

At timepoint 3:05 Pence says 'either in California for Washington state....' Post #575 meshes with SIV at the primate centers, California and Washington state, and Hooper's stump-tailed macaques (post #572) in his book on HIV/AIDS.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 2, 2020)

At timepoint 7:00, we're not surprised that Pence introduces Burkes. HIV/AIDS is at timepoint 7:32.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 3, 2020)

This is a rare opportunity to speculate on why the Israeli vaccine trajectory will be successful in less than traditional time.

Israeli Vaccine


----------



## badger2 (Mar 3, 2020)

In  the video of post #592, NIH consider's Moderna's vaccine as most promising (timepoint 2:15), which shows a chart. We will search for a better version of this chart, because then one can better compare (and critique) both approaches to COVID-19 vaccine.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 3, 2020)

3 Mar 2020, 9th death and no reports of turtle testing in Washington state.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 5, 2020)

Paradoxical is that with 31 new cases in Washington state, the one in Grant County links the (potential COVID-19 reservoir and intermediate host) painted turtle in post #555 of this thread.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 8, 2020)

One might want to compare age stats for COVID-19 with the ability of a potential intermediate COVID-19 host, the painted turtle relating to hatchlings vs adults. How may the virus adopt to this turtle host? Considering that humans are placed on ventilators, while in the painted turtle, there are different genetic reactions to anoxia. Would these phenomenon be applicable to vaccine design?

Feb 2020  South Dakota, Iowa, Minnesota, Missouri: Chrysemys and Anoxia
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/31862849


----------



## badger2 (Mar 8, 2020)

Development-specific transcriptomic profiling suggests new mechanisms for anoxic survival in the ventricle of overwintering turtles.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 9, 2020)

Dozens of posts of one person replying to himself. Fascinating.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 10, 2020)

What's fascinating is that you haven't the stones to reply objectively to any of the material we have given the readers.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 10, 2020)

badger2 said:


> What's fascinating is that you haven't the stones to reply objectively to any of the material we have given the readers.




You think you have readers?


----------



## Godboy (Mar 10, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> > What's fascinating is that you haven't the stones to reply objectively to any of the material we have given the readers.
> ...


I just read his posts, so yeah. We also know for a fact that you have no objective reply.


----------



## Flash (Mar 10, 2020)

My god, snake meat?

What the hell are those people on Naked and Afraid going to eat?


----------



## Flash (Mar 10, 2020)

I wonder if American Moon Bats contracted the Trump Derangement Syndrome mental Illness by eating snake meat?


----------



## badger2 (Mar 12, 2020)

Our "replying to oneself" was actually to get the info onto the net. Now, due to the plethora of COVID-19 threads, we can direct people to this USMB thread for further reading of the material, especially the report from Wuhan/Los/Alamos/U of C for potential reservoirs in nature, Chrysemys and Pelodiscus. This thread will remain objective and scientific while citing the authors, regardless of other reactionary postings.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 16, 2020)

In this article, readers can see the top antiviral compound docking in the COVID-19 pocket: 

Rapid Identification of Potential Inhibitors of SARS-CoV-2 Main Protease by Deep Docking of 1.3 Billion Compounds
online.wiliey.com/doi/abs/10.1--2/minf.2000028
'Fig. 3 a) Predicted Binding Pose of our top hit compound (shown in magenta sticks) in the SARS-CoV-2 pocket....Our DD screening identified 585 new scaffolds for SARS-CoV-2 that are not shared with known protease inhibitors, although they can establish all the critical interactions with the protease active site, thus providing a completely new set of chemicals for testing and optimization.'

Composition and divergence of coronavirus spike proteins and host ACE2 receptors predict potential intermediate hosts of SARS-CoV-2.  - PubMed - NCBI
'Other than pangolins and snakes, as previously suggested, turtles (Chrysemys picta bellii, Chelonia mydas, and Pelodiscus sinensis) may act as potential intermediate hosts transmitting SARS-CoV-2 to humans.'


----------



## badger2 (Mar 16, 2020)

Deaths: 7,140 (post #279).


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 16, 2020)

Somebody thinks he’s important!


----------



## badger2 (Mar 17, 2020)

We think that the antiviral trajectory is important one to follow in conjunction with the vaccine trajectory, the latter taking more time to FDA approval. By including important genetic links to potential reservoirs and vectors of COVID-19 especially inside North America, insight into Thai use of HIV antiviral therapy will link to post # 605 for the docking of COVID19 protease inhibitors.


----------



## badger2 (Mar 17, 2020)

We also wish to invite new visitors to USMB and to this thread, as well as the Music Forum thread, Evolution of the Saxophone, where readers can hear the sound of the COVID-19 genome (if they accept the science-based protocol on which that amino acid music is based).


----------



## badger2 (Jun 15, 2020)

The latest cases in Beijing implicate pangolins.









						Home - ProMED - ProMED-mail
					

ProMED is the largest publicly-available surveillance system conducting global reporting of infectious diseases outbreaks. Subscribe today.




					promedmail.org
				



'....15 Jun 2020 'Our preliminary assessment is the virus came from overseas. We still can't determine how it got here. It might've been on contaminated seafood or meat, or spread from the faeces of people inside the market," state media quoted Yang Peng as saying. PromedMail would like to thank Daniel Lucy, M.D., for alerting us to this outbreak yesterday (13 Jun 2020). Media reports at the time mentioned that positive environmental samples included cutting boards used for cutting imported salmon from Europe (reportedly from Norway and Denmark's Faroe Islands)....Other media reports have mentioned that pangolins were sold in the market, as one of the suspected intermediate hosts (but nor proven) and how the Jingshen Seafood Market has a history of selling pangolins. Submitted and translated by ProMed rapporteur Dan Silver


			https://www.chuannane.com/shiyao/20170215/7029.html
		

....'


----------



## White 6 (Jun 15, 2020)

These idiots really need to do something about there damned diet!


----------



## badger2 (Jun 16, 2020)

Recent Developments in Chinese Culinary Promiscuity  

Should the World Be Worried?








						Should the World Be Worried About the 'Explosive' New Outbreak of Coronavirus in Beijing?
					

Since 106 new cases emerged around a food market, the Chinese capital has been plunged into what officials are calling “wartime mode.”




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jun 17, 2020)

Here we attempt to reinforce the potential COVID-19 seafood link to dexamethasone:

Dexamethasone Hyperresponsiveness / Parainfluenza Virus








						Dexamethasone prevents virus-induced hyperresponsiveness via multiple mechanisms - PubMed
					

In the lungs, neuronal M2 muscarinic receptors inhibit acetylcholine release from the parasympathetic nerves. Parainfluenza virus infection causes loss of M2 receptor function, which increases acetylcholine release and vagally mediated bronchoconstriction. Because glucocorticoids are known to...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




A potential investigative trajectory is parainfluenza virus-infected sea lice of oarfish.

Next we bring up salmon androsterone due to the cutting boards being contaminated:









						Identification and distribution of the Leydig cell homolog in the testis of sexually mature Atlantic salmon (Salmo salar) - PubMed
					

Identification and distribution of the Leydig cell homolog in the testis of sexually mature Atlantic salmon (Salmo salar)




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




A functional and structural androsterone analogue is methylcyclohexanone, which is a pheromone of the most destructive forest insect in North America, the bark beetle, Dendroctonus ponderosae. Next we link two viruses to cyclohexanone. One of them is the respiratory link, the other is the link to Thai anti-HIV meds.

Cyclohexanone Newcastle Disease Virus 








						Biologically active polycycloalkanes. 1. Antiviral adamantane derivatives - PubMed
					

Convenient methods for the synthesis of 1-substituted 3-adamantyl chlorides and bromides (2), 1-adamantylphenols and -cresols (3), and 1-adamantylacetic (6) as well as 1,3-adamantanediacetic (11) acids are described. Several novel derivatives were synthesized from these key intermediates...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Cyclohexanone HIV-1 Integrase








						2,6-Bis(3,4,5-trihydroxybenzylydene) derivatives of cyclohexanone: novel potent HIV-1 integrase inhibitors that prevent HIV-1 multiplication in cell-based assays - PubMed
					

A number of 2,6-bisbenzylidenecyclohexane-1-one derivatives have been synthesized and tested as HIV-1 integrase (IN) inhibitors with the aim of obtaining compounds capable to elicit antiviral activity at non-cytotoxic concentrations in cell-based assays...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Next we include a porcine link, recalling the German study posted in this thread that showed a porcine intestinal coronavirus subsisting on steel surfaces for up to 24 days:

Pig Testicular 20beta-hydroxysteroid Dehydrogenase / 2-Methylcyclohexanone








						Carbonyl reductase activity exhibited by pig testicular 20 beta-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase - PubMed
					

The carbonyl reductase activity exhibited by pig testicular 20 beta-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase (20 beta-HSD) was examined using a recombinant enzyme. Kinetic parameters were obtained for 48 carbonyl group-containing substrates, including aromatic aldehydes, aromatic ketones, cycloketones...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 17, 2020)

USMB British thread for COVID-19/dexamethasone does not mention that Newcastle virus came from Newcastle-upon-Tyne in 1927.

Virulent Newcastle Disease








						Virulent Newcastle disease - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Isopeptidases are a class of cysteine proteases, the latter having already been mentioned in this thread. Here we link cyclohexanone to isopeptidase inhibition:

Feb 2018 Isopeptidase Inhibition Based on the Bis (Arylidene) Cyclohexanone Scaffold








						The binding landscape of a partially-selective isopeptidase inhibitor with potent pro-death activity, based on the bis(arylidene)cyclohexanone scaffold - PubMed
					

Diaryldienone derivatives with accessible β-carbons show strong anti-neoplastic properties, related to their ability to make covalent adducts with free thiols by Michael addition, and low toxicity in vivo. Accumulation of poly-ubiquitylated proteins, activation of the unfolded protein response...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 17, 2020)

At thePubmed page for the "Binding Landscape" article above, there is a section titled "Similar Articles." The first entry is "Synthesis, Characterization, and Optimization for In Vivo Delivery of a Nonselective Isopeptidase Inhibitor As a New Antineoplastic Agent."








						Synthesis, characterization, and optimization for in vivo delivery of a nonselective isopeptidase inhibitor as new antineoplastic agent - PubMed
					

Bis-arylidenecycloalkanones structurally related to the nonselective isopeptidase inhibitor G5 were synthesized and tested for cytotoxic activity against glioblastoma cells. Cytotoxicities correlate well with Hammett σ constants for substituted arylidene groups, confirming the proposed...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Therefore, the pig/bark beetle assemblage is on a correct investigative trajectory for COVID-19.

Jun 2020 Dexamethasone / COVID-19 / Oncology








						Routine antiemetic prophylaxis with dexamethasone during COVID-19: Should oncologists reconsider? - PubMed
					

The ongoing pandemic caused by severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) coronavirus type 2 (SARS-CoV-2, also known as COVID-19) has caused unprecedented strain on the global healthcare system, causing thousands of deaths worldwide. Patients with underlying conditions such as cancer are at...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks, Obama!


----------



## badger2 (Jun 17, 2020)

The Beijing cutting board contamination was from salmon of Norway, Denmark or the Faroe Islands.

Sea Lice / Salmon Farms, Faroe Islands








						Statistical modelling of sea lice count data from salmon farms in the Faroe Islands - PubMed
					

Fiskaaling regularly counts the number of sea lice in the attached development stages (chalimus, mobiles and adult) for the salmon farms in the Faroe Islands. A statistical model of the data is developed. In the model, the sea-lice infection is represented by the chalimus (or mobile) lice...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Jan 2019 Lepeophtheirus salmonis (Kroeyer 1837) / Infectious Salmon Anemia Virus








						Sea lice, Lepeophtheirus salmonis (Krøyer 1837), infected Atlantic salmon (Salmo salar L.) are more susceptible to infectious salmon anemia virus - PubMed
					

The role of parasitic sea lice (Siphonostomatoida; Caligidae), especially Lepeophtheirus salmonis, in the epidemiology of Infectious Salmon Anemia Virus (ISAv) has long been suspected. The epidemiological studies conducted during the 1998 major Infectious Salmon Anaemia (ISA) outbreak in...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Salmon Lice / IHNV








						Vector potential of the salmon louse Lepeophtheirus salmonis in the transmission of infectious haematopoietic necrosis virus (IHNV) - PubMed
					

To better understand the role of vector transmission of aquatic viruses, we established an in vivo virus-parasite challenge specifically to address (1) whether Lepeophtheirus salmonis can acquire infectious haematopoietic necrosis virus (IHNV) after water bath exposure or via parasitizing...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....mechanical rather than a biological vector or reservoir.'

Dexamethasone / Atlantic Salmon








						Divergent regulation of insulin-like growth factor binding protein genes in cultured Atlantic salmon myotubes under different models of catabolism and anabolism - PubMed
					

Much attention has been given to insulin-like growth factor (Igf) pathways that regulate the balance of skeletal muscle protein synthesis and breakdown in response to a range of extrinsic and intrinsic signals. However, we have a less complete understanding of how the same signals modulate...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Dexamethasone / Salmo / Gyrodactylus








						Dexamethasone treatment affects skin mucous cell density in Gyrodactylus derjavini infected Salmo salar - PubMed
					

Atlantic salmon, Salmo salar, is normally rather refractive to infection with the ectoparasitic monogenean Gyrodactylus derjavini but dexamethasone treatment of the host increases the susceptibility. The causative mechanisms were elucidated in this work. Groups of Atlantic salmon were treated by...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....mucous cell discharge elicited by infection is inhibited by the drug.'

Dexamethasone / Myeloma








						Effects of lenalidomide and dexamethasone treatment duration on survival in patients with relapsed or refractory multiple myeloma treated with lenalidomide and dexamethasone - PubMed
					

Continued lenalidomide treatment until disease progression after achievement of ≥PR is associated with a significant survival advantage when controlling for patient characteristics. These findings should be confirmed in a prospectively designed trial.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Covid-19 / Myeloma








						First case of COVID-19 in a patient with multiple myeloma successfully treated with tocilizumab - PubMed
					

<ol><li><p>We report the first case of coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) in a multiple myeloma patient successfully treated with tocilizumab.</p></li><li><p>Although tocilizumab was effective in the treatment of COVID-19 in this case, randomized controlled trials are n</p></li></ol> …




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 17, 2020)

PubMed shows 3 entries for coronavirus and isopeptidase, we have already mentioned mouse hepatitis virus early on in the thread.

MHV








						X-ray Structural and Functional Studies of the Three Tandemly Linked Domains of Non-structural Protein 3 (nsp3) from Murine Hepatitis Virus Reveal Conserved Functions - PubMed
					

Murine hepatitis virus (MHV) has long served as a model system for the study of coronaviruses. Non-structural protein 3 (nsp3) is the largest nsp in the coronavirus genome, and it contains multiple functional domains that are required for coronavirus replication. Despite the numerous functional...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						A noncovalent class of papain-like protease/deubiquitinase inhibitors blocks SARS virus replication - PubMed
					

We report the discovery and optimization of a potent inhibitor against the papain-like protease (PLpro) from the coronavirus that causes severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS-CoV). This unique protease is not only responsible for processing the viral polyprotein into its functional units but...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						Characterization of ubiquitin and ubiquitin-like-protein isopeptidase activities - PubMed
					

Conjugation or deconjugation of ubiquitin (Ub) or ubiquitin-like proteins (UBLs) to or from cellular proteins is a multifaceted and universal means of regulating cellular physiology, controlling the lifetime, localization, and activity of many critical proteins. Deconjugation of Ub or UBL from...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 17, 2020)

AsiaOne states that more than 1200 flights have been cancelled. Another headline states "Coronavirus: China Halts Salmon Imports Over Possible Link to Beijing Outbreak."

17 Jun 2020 Danish Mink Face Cull After Catching Coronavirus


			https://www.thelocal.dk/20200617/danish-mink-face-slaughter-after-catching-coronavirus


----------



## badger2 (Jun 17, 2020)

The isopeptidase article of post #614 also states: 'UB or UBL fused to the reporter enzyme phospholipase A(2) (pla(2))….ubiquitin-like protein isopeptidase activities.'

PubMed search 'covid-19 phospholipase A2' yields no references, 'covid-19 phospholipase' makes the chloroquine connection;

May 2020 Chloroquine / Phospholipase








						The endosomal lipid bis(monoacylglycero) phosphate as a potential key player in the mechanism of action of chloroquine against SARS-COV-2 and other enveloped viruses hijacking the endocytic pathway - PubMed
					

The anti-malarial drug Chloroquine (CQ) and its derivative hydroxychloroquine have shown antiviral activities in vitro against many viruses, including coronaviruses, dengue virus and the biosafety level 4 Nipah and Hendra paramyxoviruses. The in vivo efficacy of CQ in the treatment of COVID-19...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 18, 2020)

Early on in this thread, we pointed to the ethnic link to varying amounts of ACE2 receptors relative to COVID-19 susceptibility. Recently, another ACE2 factor has come to light.

COVID-19 Glycosylation / Chloroquine








						Hyperglycemia, hydroxychloroquine, and the COVID-19 pandemic - PubMed
					

Coronavirus disease-2019 (COVID-19) infection and its severity can be explained by the concentration of glycosylated severe acute respiratory syndrome-coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) viral particles in the lung epithelium, the concentration of glycosylated angiotensin-converting enzyme receptor 2...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'Hyperglycemia, Hydroxychloroquine, and the COVID-19 Pandemic....It allows consideration of agents, such as hydroxychloroquine, which may interfere with this brisk macrophage inflammatory response....

Comment on Hyperglycemia, Hydroxychloroquine, and the COVID-19 Pandemic the hyperglycemia at the admission in the hospital
'Hyperglycemia and the Worse Prognosis of COVID-19. Why a Fast Blood Glucose Control Should Be Mandatory....in particular those that blunt but do not completely abrogate the M1 to M2 balance in macrophage polarization, as well as viral load, which in SARS appears to be temporally related to the onset of ARDS....particularly the hyperglycemia at the admission in the hospital is a very bad prognostic factor. 1. an acute increase of glycemia is accompanied by a huge increase in inflammatory mediators. 2. another reason seems to be very specific for COVID-19 and it is related to the binding of SARS-CoV-2 to ACE2. The glycosylation, a reaction that can be induced by hyperglycemia, of the ACE2, is needed for the linkage of the virus to this cellular receptor. It is the amount of glycosylated ACE2 receptor, and not simply the amount of ACE2 alone that is responsible for the virus binding and fusion.'


----------



## badger2 (Jun 18, 2020)

Thus the contraindications due to hydroxychloroquine depend on the glycosylation profile of each patient, for example, hypoglycemics vs diabetics.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 18, 2020)

The embarassing history of the search for ebola virus vectors and reservoirs in nature may be end up a replay for COVID-19. Nonetheless, a vaccine did emerge. It is based on a virus of cattle, vesicular stomatitis virus (VSV). One COVID-19 link is here:

Dexamethasone / VSV








						Ras (proto)oncogene induces N-linked carbohydrate modification: temporal relationship with induction of invasive potential - PubMed
					

The effect of expression of the ras oncogene on protein glycosylation was studied. VSV G-protein and class I histocompatibility antigens were analysed to monitor ras-mediated changes in glycosylation. Transient expression of the c-Ha-ras oncogene, introduced into NIH 3T3 cells by the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Computers and Viral Disease








						Computers and viral diseases. Preliminary bioinformatics studies on the design of a synthetic vaccine and a preventative peptidomimetic antagonist against the SARS-CoV-2 (2019-nCoV, COVID-19) coronavirus - PubMed
					

This paper concerns study of the genome of the Wuhan Seafood Market isolate believed to represent the causative agent of the disease COVID-19. This is to find a short section or sections of viral protein sequence suitable for preliminary design proposal for a peptide synthetic vaccine and a...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....This paper concerns study of the genome of the Wuhan Seafood Market isolate believed to represent the causative agent of the disease, COVID-19. This is to find a short section or sections of viral protein sequence suitable for preliminary design proposal for a peptide synthetic vaccine and peptidomimetic therapeutic, and to explore some design possibilities....KRSFIEDLLFNKV was found to be particularly well conserved in this study and corresponds to the region around one of the known cleavage sites of the SARS virus that are believed to be required for virus activation for cell entry....Preliminary studies using molecular modeling and docking, and in that context the potential value of certain herbal extracts, are also described.'

The sequence, KRSFIEDLLFNKV, can be musically represented for piano, etc. according to the amino acid protocol in post #2 of the Evolution of the Saxophone thread.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 19, 2020)

The following can not only be musically represented, it is an example of the protocol for COVID-19 vaccine design, as the article 'Computers and Viral Diseases' continues:









						Computers and viral diseases. Preliminary bioinformatics studies on the design of a synthetic vaccine and a preventative peptidomimetic antagonist against the SARS-CoV-2 (2019-nCoV, COVID-19) coronavirus - PubMed
					

This paper concerns study of the genome of the Wuhan Seafood Market isolate believed to represent the causative agent of the disease COVID-19. This is to find a short section or sections of viral protein sequence suitable for preliminary design proposal for a peptide synthetic vaccine and a...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....First recall the sequence in the Wuhan seafood market isolate:  FGGFNFSQILPDPSKPS(KRSFIEDLLFNKV)TLADAFGFIKQYGDC

To compare, an alternative to the part in brackets is RSFIDELAFGRG.
It is an example of a tentative (specific [italics]) design "hunch" based on a section of a human semaphorin (GenBank NP_001243276) produced in response to lung diseases, a suggestive biologically-related match with conservative replacements but (not [it.]) one suggested by the (general [it.]) rules and probably coincidental.

In the first peptide suitable as a candidate for a peptide vaccine, the principles, once given the core KRSFIEDLLFNKV sequence motif, are as follows. This is to add a C-terminal cysteine (C) as a linkage (other chemical linkages are certainly [possible) to the carrier connected by a moderately flexible TLA (threonine-leucine-alanine) arm. This is found at the same locus and conservatively retained. The sequence is specifically after LA because the -(COO-) terminus of the protein will mimic the aspartate (D) found in that position in the original sequence (but not, accordingly, in the peptide modeling the epitope).'


----------



## badger2 (Jun 19, 2020)

Promedmail has just recorded a VSV outbreak: 19 Jun 2020 'The Kansas Department of Agriculture (KDA) has announced that vesicular stomatitis virus (VSV) was confirmed in horses in Butler County on 16 Jun 2020. Kansas becomes the fourth US state to have confirmed cases of VSV this year. The infected horses lived on different private residences in south central Kansas.

Computers and Viral Diseases
'....The rationale is that the section KRSFIEDLLFNKV is exposed as associated with S2' at the surface but highly conserved as shown in the second (i.e. "FIEDLL") alignment. To bring it to the length circa 20 amino acid residues considered in the author's experience (and frequently by other workers) as most suitable as a basis of B-epitope for vaccine and diagnostic design, it was noted that the preceding serine (S) and following leucine (L) and alanine (A) are found in 29019 nCoV, well conserved in human host (AAR07628.1) and bat host species and represent fairly conservative substitutions in the next most related coronavirus, the pig host species....A carrier protein is required to be added for antibody production and the system memory because short peptides have limited antigenicity.'


----------



## badger2 (Jun 20, 2020)

The New York Times has an important salmon update, revealing a previous political salmon event:

NYT 19 Jun 2020 Coronavirus Fears in China Find a New Target: Salmon








						Coronavirus Fears in China Find a New Target: Salmon
					

When a new coronavirus outbreak emerged last week in Beijing, residents were jolted by reports that traces of the virus had been found on a cutting board used for imported salmon, and the backlash was swift.Within a few days, salmon was removed from major supermarket shelves in Beijing, reserves...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jun 21, 2020)

Two vaccine trials begin in Russia:
21 Jun 2020 Moscow Times, Coronavirus in Russia: The Latest News








						Coronavirus in Russia: The Latest News | Feb. 24 - The Moscow Times
					

Russia has confirmed 18,315,292 cases of coronavirus and 378,784 deaths, according to the national coronavirus information center. Russia’s total excess fatality count since the start of the coronavirus pandemic is at least 995,000. Under half the population is fully vaccinated.




					themoscowtimes.com
				



'....a special disinfection tunnel has been installed at President Vladimir Putin's residence outside Moscow....The Russian military has started testing a coronavirus vaccine on 18 volunteers. On Wednesday, the Health Ministry said its coronavirus vaccine trials had begun with two groups of 38 volunteers.'


----------



## badger2 (Jun 21, 2020)

This report leaves questions unanswered about viral subsistence on surfaces.

18 Jun 2020 Coronavirus Beijing: Why an Outbreak Sparked a Salmon Panic in China
bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-53089137
'....But 40 samples from the market tested positive for the virus -- some of which were not from chopping boards used to cut salmon....There was no trace of the virus on salmon before it reached the market -- suggesting that the virus was present in the market, rather than in the salmon itself. And experts agree.....Coronaviruses cannot multiply in food; they need an animal or human host to multiply.'

This reasoning is misleading. We have already shown the German coronavirus study in this thread that reveals a porcine coronavirus that can subsist on steel surfaces for up to 24 days.

1.) What are the details of the 40 samples relating to surfaces? From what surfaces were the samples taken?

2.) How long can COVID-19 subsist on various surfaces, and at what temperatures and humidities?

3.) How was it established that there was no trace of COVID-19 on the salmon before it reached the market?

4.) The scientific community is suspicious of the claim of "European" markers in the sample. Apart from heresay, where is the evidence of a European strain?


----------



## badger2 (Jun 21, 2020)

Post #391 shows up to 28 days on steel for TGEV and MHV (murine hepatitis [corona]virus). The virus does not need a host to be infective.

usmessageboard.com/threads/snake-meat-source-of-chinese-virus.802608/page-20#post-24048373

We thus refer back to isopeptidase mentioned earlier in the thread and its link to (mouse) murine hepatitis virus (MHV):

MHV / Isopeptidase








						X-ray Structural and Functional Studies of the Three Tandemly Linked Domains of Non-structural Protein 3 (nsp3) from Murine Hepatitis Virus Reveal Conserved Functions - PubMed
					

Murine hepatitis virus (MHV) has long served as a model system for the study of coronaviruses. Non-structural protein 3 (nsp3) is the largest nsp in the coronavirus genome, and it contains multiple functional domains that are required for coronavirus replication. Despite the numerous functional...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 21, 2020)

MHV / Isopeptidase








						X-ray Structural and Functional Studies of the Three Tandemly Linked Domains of Non-structural Protein 3 (nsp3) from Murine Hepatitis Virus Reveal Conserved Functions - PubMed
					

Murine hepatitis virus (MHV) has long served as a model system for the study of coronaviruses. Non-structural protein 3 (nsp3) is the largest nsp in the coronavirus genome, and it contains multiple functional domains that are required for coronavirus replication. Despite the numerous functional...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The PLP2 catalytic domain was found to have both deubiquitinating and deISGylating (interferon-stimulated gene 15, a ubiquitin-like molecule) isopeptidase activity. CoVs may employ DUB and deISGylating activities of PLPs to antagonize host innate immune responses to infection. Indeed, both SARS CoV Plpro and HCoV-NL63 PLP2 have been shown to interfere with the IRF3 and NF-kappaB signaling pathways for interferon production....The structure of PLP2 and the model of PLP2-Ub complex enables the use of MHV as a model to study the mechanism of coronavirus immune evasion.'


----------



## badger2 (Jun 21, 2020)

Human hepatitis B virus (HBV) physically attaches to NF-kappaB, and here we also link heron hepatitis virus HHV) to another virus of herons, Nodamura virus:

Nodamura Virus / Oncolytic Vesicular Stomatitis Virus / RNA Interference / Interferon Pathway


			https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih/pubmed/29921327
		


Infectivity for 28 days on steel surfaces for MHV is remarkable, and its biology links to SARS-CoV, both pointing to the possibility of COVID-19 remaining infective on surfaces for longer than suspected.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 21, 2020)

Note that vsv, of which there was an outbreak in horses in Kansas on 16 Jun 2020, is not only the basis of an ebola vaccine, but is of the family Rhabdoviridae, of which rabiesvirus is a member.

Nodamura Virus / Oncolytic VSV / RNA Interference / Interferon Pathway








						Enhanced susceptibility of cancer cells to oncolytic rhabdo-virotherapy by expression of Nodamura virus protein B2 as a suppressor of RNA interference - PubMed
					

Antiviral responses are barriers that must be overcome for efficacy of oncolytic virotherapy. In mammalian cells, antiviral responses involve the interferon pathway, a protein-signaling cascade that alerts the immune system and limits virus propagation. Tumour-specific defects in interferon...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




For those studying the media for chloroquine/hydroxychloroquine, recall that we posted the link between chloroquine and bungarotoxin on 10 Feb 2020 in this thread. 

1988, U.S. Army Medical Research, Frederick, Md.








						Effect of chloroquine on toxicity in mice of the venom and neurotoxins from the snake Bungarus multicinctus - PubMed
					

Antivenoms are the currently available agents for treatment of snake venom intoxication. The development of therapeutic strategies employing more generally available drugs could improve treatment of invenomation by reducing hypersensitivity reactions, cost and storage requirements. I report that...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 21, 2020)

Post #630 mentions NSP3 (non-structural protein 3) of MHV. In comparison, we point to post #341 as the mutations coalesce:

RBD / ACE2 / NSP1 (Los Angeles, Beijing, Changsha, Souzhou)








						Genome Composition and Divergence of the Novel Coronavirus (2019-nCoV) Originating in China - PubMed
					

An in-depth annotation of the newly discovered coronavirus (2019-nCoV) genome has revealed differences between 2019-nCoV and severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) or SARS-like coronaviruses. A systematic comparison identified 380 amino acid substitutions between these coronaviruses, which may...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....No amino acid substitutions were present in the RBM (receptor binding motifs) that directly interact with human receptor for ACE2 S ----protein in SARS-CoV, but six mutations occurred in the other region of the RBD (receptor binding domain). Whether these differences could affect the host tropism and transmission property of 2019-nCoV compared to SARS-CoV is worthy of further investigation....NSP1 at position 269 S ---->L.'

The non-structural protein 3 of murine hepatitis virus (post#630):








						X-ray Structural and Functional Studies of the Three Tandemly Linked Domains of Non-structural Protein 3 (nsp3) from Murine Hepatitis Virus Reveal Conserved Functions - PubMed
					

Murine hepatitis virus (MHV) has long served as a model system for the study of coronaviruses. Non-structural protein 3 (nsp3) is the largest nsp in the coronavirus genome, and it contains multiple functional domains that are required for coronavirus replication. Despite the numerous functional...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Another serine-to-leucine is shown by the authors in post #313 in the COVID-19 hypervariable hotspot of ORF8 (open reading frame 8): S ---->L.

We thus think that serine-to-leucine is an important and common phenomenon between SARS-CoV, MHV and COVID-19.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 24, 2020)

Here are the four refs from Pubmed for Legionnaire's and coronavirus, in chronological order:









						Healthcare-associated atypical pneumonia - PubMed
					

Atypical pneumonia was first described in 1938, and over time, Mycoplasma, Legionella, and Chlamydophila were the agents commonly linked with community-associated atypical pneumonia. However, as technology has improved, so has our understanding of this clinical entity. It is now known that there...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						SARS-CoV-2 and Legionella co-infection in a person returning from a Nile cruise - PubMed
					

We report a case of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 and <i>Legionella</i> co-infection manifesting as pneumonia with gastrointestinal symptoms. The case highlights the importance of differential diagnosis during the COVID-19 pandemic, so we do not miss the opportunity to diagnose...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						[Atypical pathogens of pneumonia acquired in ambulant persons] - PubMed
					

[Atypical pathogens of pneumonia acquired in ambulant persons]




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						Detection of respiratory viruses and Legionella spp. by real-time polymerase chain reaction in patients with community acquired pneumonia - PubMed
					

We conducted a study on throat swabs obtained from a group of hospitalized patients with community acquired pneumonia (CAP). Throat swab specimens from 242 adults admitted to hospital with CAP were tested. In total, 1 or more aetiological agents were identified by real-time PCR in 55 (23%)...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 24, 2020)

This report deciphers pangolins' role in COVID-19:

19 Jun 2020 Sunda Pangolins








						No evidence of coronaviruses or other potentially zoonotic viruses in Sunda pangolins (Manis javanica) entering the wildlife trade via Malaysia
					

The legal and illegal trade in wildlife for food, medicine and other products is a globally significant threat to biodiversity that is also responsible for the emergence of pathogens that threaten human and livestock health and our global economy. Trade in wildlife likely played a role in the...




					www.biorxiv.org
				



'....the lack of any 'upstream' market chain samples suggests that these detections in 'downstream' animals more plausibly reflect exposures to infected humans, wildlife or other animals within the wildlife trade network.'


----------



## badger2 (Jun 24, 2020)

A COVID-19 nurse sends a note from the front lines:
Avian Flu Talk




__





						From the Frontlines
					

Gretchen “Awesome People Wear Masks” Winter, MDMay 24Well, friends, today was my last shift...




					avianflutalk.com


----------



## badger2 (Jun 24, 2020)

Here is a stat for COVID-19 in water, reflecting our previous post for MHV coronavirus survival on steel surfaces for up to 24 days:









						Risk of SARS-CoV-2 infection from contaminated water systems
					

Following the outbreak of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV-2) in China, airborne water droplets (aerosols) have been identified as the main transmission route, although other transmission routes are likely to exist. We quantify SARS-CoV-2 virus survivability within water...




					www.medrxiv.org
				



'....the virus can remain stable in water for up to 25 days....faecal contamination of rivers, waterways, and water systems within countries with high infection rates can provide infectious doses > 100 copies/100 ml of water.'


----------



## badger2 (Jun 25, 2020)

Mink are capable of infection with COVID-19:

22 Jun 2020 Danish Ministry of the Environment and Food, Notice of COVID-19 in Fur Animals








						BEK nr 926 af 22/06/2020, Ministeriet for Fødevarer, Landbrug og Fiskeri
					

Bekendtgørelse om COVID-19 hos pelsdyr




					www.retsinformation.dk
				



' Formalet med denne bekendtgoerelse er at sikre at Foedevarestyrelsen I forbindelse udtage prover og overvage udbredelsen af COVID-19 I pelsdyr og indfore smittedforebyggende foranstaltninger.
Anyone who, in his custody, has fur animals where one or more of the fur animals can be suspected of being infected with COVID-19 shall call a veterinarian.'


----------



## badger2 (Jun 25, 2020)

This strategy repurposes a vaccine against COVID-19:

25 Jun 2020 Decades Old Soviet Studies Hint at Coronavirus Strategy








						Decades-Old Soviet Studies Hint at Coronavirus Strategy
					

MOSCOW -- To the boys, it was just a sugary treat. To their parents, prominent medical researchers, what happened in their Moscow apartment that day in 1959 was a vital experiment with countless lives at stake -- and their own children as guinea pigs."We formed a kind of line," Dr. Peter Chumakov




					www.yahoo.com
				



'....Dr. Robert Gallo....to test the effectiveness of live polio vaccine against coronavirus using health care workers as subjects.'


----------



## badger2 (Jun 25, 2020)

Moscow Times
'Preparat na osnove favipiravir kompanii "Promomed" areplivir dlia lecheniia infektsii
A preparation based on favipiravir by a "promomed" company, areplivir for treatment of COVID-19 infection'

One minute ago

Use of Areplivir Approved by Russian Ministry of Health








						Russian Health Ministry Approves Use Of Areplivir Drug For COVID-19 Treatment - UrduPoint
					

The Russian Health Ministry approved the use of Favipiravir-based drug Areplivir manufactured by pharmaceutical company Promomed for treatment of coronavirus patients, according to information in the state medicines registry.The trade name of the drug is Areplivir. The international...




					www.urdupoint.com


----------



## badger2 (Jun 25, 2020)

Areplivir's structure-activity relationship is unavailable for comparison to favipiravir. There are no entries at PubMed.

Favipiravir








						Favipiravir - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2 (Jun 25, 2020)

There seems to be a COVID-19 link to Guillain-Barre:



			https://www.prweb.com/releases/pittsburgh_neurologists_among-first_to_document_u_s_case_showing_potential_link_between_guillain-barre_syndrome_and_covid_19/prweb17208239.html
		

'....In "Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19) Associated Guillain-Barre Syndrome (doi: 10.1097/CND0000000000000309) a 54-year-old man was transferred to AGH (Allegheny General Hospital) with ascending limb weakness and numbness that followed symptoms of a severe respiratory infection. Upon arrival, clinicians noted areflexia and further diagnostic testing showed he was positive for COVID-19.'


----------



## badger2 (Jun 25, 2020)

The COVID-19 story is mimicking the trajectory of ebola when it comes to elucidating origins of the virus in nature. This report is quite timely and most worthy of further scrutiny, and we thank Dr. Fauci, et al for pointing it out to us:

25 Jun 2020  White House Abruptly Cut Off Funding to Coronavirus Grant Research, Dr. Fauci Says








						White House abruptly cut off funding to coronavirus grant research, Dr Fauci says
					

The White House has abruptly cut off funding to the National Institutes of Health’s (NIH) coronavirus research, said Dr Anthony Fauci, the director of the NIH’s National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases.Mr Facui made the revelation when speaking to Congress on Tuesday about the fight...




					www.yahoo.com
				



'...."Eventually, we'll all know the shoddy truth of how a conspiracy theory pushed by this administration led @NIH Director to block the only US research group still working in China to analyze COVID origins," he wrote. "Thanks to this China can now do the research, we can't!" '

We have already posted the co-authored Wuhan/Los Alamos/University of California study in this thread.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 26, 2020)

25 Jun 2020  Two Researchers Hope to Use Cannabis yo 'Temporarily Close the Doors' on Coronavirus


			https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/how-two-researchers-hope-to-use-cannabis-to-temporarily-cloe-the-doors-on-coronavirus-181015918.html
		

'....ACE2 receptors....'

As a report has recently pointed out posted to this thread, there is more involved in COVID-19-host biology than simply the number of ACE2 receptors, and coronavirus mutations may be implicated. Good luck.

Cannabis / Glycosylation Patterns 








						Elucidation of structure-function relationship of THCA and CBDA synthase from Cannabis sativaL - PubMed
					

Cannabinoids are secondary natural products from the plant Cannabis sativaL. Therapeutic indications of cannabinoids currently comprise a significant area of medicinal research. We have expressed the Δ<sup>9</sup>-tetrahydrocannabinolic acid synthase (THCAS) and cannabidiolic acid synthase...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....We performed site-directed mutagenesis to investigate the glycosylation pattern....T_N89Q + N499Q (lacking two glycosylation sites) exerted about two-fold increase in activity....'


----------



## badger2 (Jun 26, 2020)

Here are two more reports for Cannabis:

COVID-19 and Cannabis









						Cannabis in the Time of Coronavirus Disease 2019: The Yin and Yang of the Endocannabinoid System in Immunocompetence - PubMed
					

<span><b><i>Editor's Note:</i></b> For those whose response to COVID-19 includes exploring beyond vaccines, conventional pharmaceuticals, and the watchful or healthy waiting until such tools might arrive, interest in cannabinoids has been high - and controversial. It has already stimulated one...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						The potential of cannabidiol in the COVID-19 pandemic - PubMed
					

Identifying drugs effective in the new coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) is crucial, pending a vaccine against SARS-CoV2. We suggest the hypothesis that cannabidiol (CBD), a non-psychotropic phytocannabinoid, has the potential to limit the severity and progression of the disease for several...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 27, 2020)

A high altitude animal is used to develop antibodies to COVID-19.

27 Jun 2020 Sweden / South Africa / Alpaca Nanobodies








						Alpacas could hold the key to neutralising coronavirus, scientists say
					

Alpacas could hold the key to neutralising Covid-19 and help suppress any second wave of coronavirus and allow countries to safely lift lockdown, researchers have claimed. Scientists from universities in Sweden and South Africa have used nanobodies from an alpaca immunised against coronavirus to...




					news.yahoo.com
				




A ridiculous URL to transcribe, readers can retrieve this report at RT:

'COVID-19 was in Spanish Sewage as Early as March 2019'


----------



## badger2 (Jun 27, 2020)

Alpacas being high-altitude animals, their breathing apparatus would be comparable to Sherpas of the Himalayas, and also to another animal implicated in transmission of COVID-19:

2017 Iowa / Portugal / Denmark / Chrysemys and Hypoxia








						Effects of low-oxygen conditions on embryo growth in the painted turtle, Chrysemys picta - PubMed
					

Low-oxygen conditions (hypoxia; <21% O<sub>2</sub> ) are considered unfavorable for growth; yet, embryos of many vertebrate taxa develop successfully in hypoxic subterranean environments. Although enhanced tolerance to hypoxia has been demonstrated in adult reptiles, such as in the painted turtle …




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




2016 Chrysemys and Anoxic Stress








						The metabolic consequences of repeated anoxic stress in the western painted turtle, Chrysemys picta bellii - PubMed
					

The painted turtle is known for its extreme tolerance to anoxia, but it is unknown whether previous experience with anoxic stress might alter physiological performance during or following a test bout of anoxia. Repeatedly subjecting 25°C-acclimated painted turtles to 2h of anoxic stress every...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				








__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

This page has an excellent updates link, as situation worsens in Europe: theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/01/coronavirus-deaths-iran-rise-global-outbreak-worsens ' Coronavirus - Latest Updates  https://the guardian.com/world/2020/mar/01/coronavirus-deaths-iran-rise-global-outbreak-worsens New...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



In post # 596 of this thread, we asked, "Would these phenomenon be applicable to vaccine design?" Alpaca 'high altitude' nanobodies are comparable.

27 Jun 2020 Why China Will Emerge from COVID-19 Stronger Than the U.S.








						Why China will emerge from COVID-19 stronger than the US
					

China may end up in better shape than the U.S. after the coronavirus.




					www.yahoo.com
				




COVID-19 patients in Wuhan were being fed with Pelodiscus soft-shelled turtle soup, unaware of its danger as potential vector, when in reality, Chinese culinary promiscuity has gotten the entire world involved.

25 Jun 2020 U.S. Rebuffs China Rejecting Links Between COVID and Food








						U.S. Rebuffs China, Rejecting Links Between Covid and Food
					

(Bloomberg) -- U.S. health and agricultural authorities issued thinly veiled criticism of new demands from China for food-exporting companies to sign documents stating that they comply with safety standards to prevent transmission of Covid-19.“Efforts by some countries to restrict global food...




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2020)

We mentioned parainfluenza in post #613 when investigating the salmon-COVID-19 Chinese link. Further on, we discover important links to Zika, Ebola, etc.

Firstly, our chrestomathy study (post #543) is co-authored from Wuhan, Ningbo, Tianjin, Weifang, Los Alamos, NM, U. of C. , SanDiego:

Evolutionary History, Potential Intermediate Animal Host, and Cross-Species Analyses of SARS-CoV-2
'....Interestingly, the coronavirus carried by pangolins did not have the RRAR motif (furin cleavage). Therefore, we conclude that the human SARS-CoV-2 virus, which is responsible for the recent outbreak of COVID-19, did not come directly from pangolins.'

Zika Furin-Like Motif








						Zika virus: mapping and reprogramming the entry - PubMed
					

Zika virus fusion occurs in late endosomes and is pH-dependent. These results broaden our understanding of Zika virus intracellular trafficking and may in future allow for development of novel treatment strategies. Further, we identified a novel mode of action for agents commonly used in studies...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....decanoyl-arg-val-lys-arg-chloromethylketone, as a furin inhibitor....led to a significant decrease in virus yield when administered p. I., suggesting that furin or furin-like enzymes play an important role during ZIKV replication, assembly or egress.'

Furin-Like Protease / Fruit Bats / Parainfluenza Virus 5F Protein








						Analysis of cathepsin and furin proteolytic enzymes involved in viral fusion protein activation in cells of the bat reservoir host - PubMed
					

Bats of different species play a major role in the emergence and transmission of highly pathogenic viruses including Ebola virus, SARS-like coronavirus and the henipaviruses. These viruses require proteolytic activation of surface envelope glycoproteins needed for entry, and cellular cathepsins...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Ebola Furin Not Required









						Endoproteolytic processing of the ebola virus envelope glycoprotein: cleavage is not required for function - PubMed
					

Proteolytic processing is required for the activation of numerous viral glycoproteins. Here we show that the envelope glycoprotein from the Zaire strain of Ebola virus (Ebo-GP) is proteolytically processed into two subunits, GP1 and GP2, that are likely covalently associated through a disulfide...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The motif for Zika (above) would read RVKR, comparable to the COVID-19 RRAR.

Human Parainfluenza / Furin
httpsw://www.ncbi.nlm.hih.gov/pubmed/7819326

RTKR Motif / Parainfluenza Type 3








						Proteolytic cleavage of wild type and mutants of the F protein of human parainfluenza virus type 3 by two subtilisin-like endoproteases, furin and Kex2 - PubMed
					

The fusion (F) protein of human parainfluenza virus type 3 contains the tribasic cleavage site R-T-K-R, which was altered by site-directed mutagenesis. Wild-type F protein and various mutants were expressed by recombinant vaccinia viruses. The endogenous endoprotease present in CV-1 cells...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Parainfluenza also occurs in salmon.








						PubMed
					

PubMed® comprises more than 34 million citations for biomedical literature from MEDLINE, life science journals, and online books. Citations may include links to full text content from PubMed Central and publisher web sites.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'Ref. #1 West Coast of Norway.'


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2020)

The four PubMed refs (above) for salmon + parainfluenza virus:









						Atlantic salmon paramyxovirus (ASPV) infection contributes to proliferative gill inflammation (PGI) in seawater-reared Salmo salar - PubMed
					

Proliferative gill inflammation (PGI) causes significant losses in farmed Atlantic salmon Salmo salar L. in Norway, especially during the first months following seawater transfer. The aetiology is apparently multifactorial, including infection with chlamydia-like bacteria and Atlantic salmon...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						Isolation and partial characterization of a novel paramyxovirus from the gills of diseased seawater-reared Atlantic salmon (Salmo salar L) - PubMed
					

A formerly undescribed virus has been isolated from the gills of farmed Atlantic salmon post-smolts in Norway suffering from gill disease. Cytopathic effects appeared in RTgill-W1 cells 9 weeks post-inoculation with gill tissue material. Virus production continued for an extended period...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						Molecular characterisation of Atlantic salmon paramyxovirus (ASPV): a novel paramyxovirus associated with proliferative gill inflammation - PubMed
					

Atlantic salmon paramyxovirus (ASPV) was isolated in 1995 from gills of farmed Atlantic salmon suffering from proliferative gill inflammation. The complete genome sequence of ASPV was determined, revealing a genome 16,968 nucleotides in length consisting of six non-overlapping genes coding for...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						The complete genome sequence of the Atlantic salmon paramyxovirus (ASPV) - PubMed
					

The complete RNA genome of the Atlantic salmon paramyxovirus (ASPV), isolated from Atlantic salmon suffering from proliferative gill inflammation (PGI), has been determined. The genome is 16,965 nucleotides in length and consists of six nonoverlapping genes in the order 3'- N - P/C/V - M - F -...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 28, 2020)

In conjunction with the U.S. Army study for bungarotoxin (post #632), there is a reptilian paramyxovirus (parainfluenza virus is a family member of the Paramyxoviridae):

Fer-de-Lance Ferlavirus (New Genus)








						Complete genome sequence of Fer-de-Lance virus reveals a novel gene in reptilian paramyxoviruses - PubMed
					

The complete RNA genome sequence of the archetype reptilian paramyxovirus, Fer-de-Lance virus (FDLV), has been determined. The genome is 15,378 nucleotides in length and consists of seven nonoverlapping genes in the order 3' N-U-P-M-F-HN-L 5', coding for the nucleocapsid, unknown, phospho-...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 29, 2020)

We mentioned a German study of the survival of some coronaviruses on steel surfaces for up to 28 days in post #391 (12 Feb 2020).

29 Jun 2020 The High Cost of Cheap Meat / Why Meatpacking Plants are Superspreaders








						International - DER SPIEGEL
					

Deutschlands führende Nachrichtenseite. Alles Wichtige aus Politik, Wirtschaft, Sport, Kultur, Wissenschaft, Technik und mehr.




					www.spiegel.de
				



'....The "metallic surfaces" and the "low temperatures," they report, enhance the longevity of viruses like SARS-CoV-2.'


----------



## badger2 (Jun 29, 2020)

But at Avian Flu Talk, they are still not specifically mentioning steel surfaces, though they mention everything else. That is why we reinforced the current German report (Speigel) with the earlier German report (post #391).

Avian Flu Talk: Why Meat Processing Plants?




__





						Why Meat Processing Plants ( CRS, DrPH)
					

Calling Chuck who has background in this, or anyone else who may have any ideas...Why are the meat processing...




					avianflutalk.com


----------



## badger2 (Jun 29, 2020)

The reason for linking "metallic surfaces" in the German COVID-19 meta processing report is due to mention of TGEV (transmissible gastroenteritis virus), a porcine coronavirus, in post #391, that can subsist on steel surfaces for 28 days.

Next we link the TGEV symptom to mink, also infected with COVID-19 (Denmark):

Mink Acute Gastroenteritis Circovirus
https://www.ncbi.nl;m.nih.gov/pubmed/29948383

Porcine Circovirus in Mink / Shandong, China








						Genetic analysis of porcine circovirus type 2 from dead minks - PubMed
					

Circovirus infection is a growing problem in the field of veterinary and public health. It is associated with enteric diseases in both mammalian and avian hosts. In this study, we detected and isolated porcine circovirus strains in the tissue samples of minks that died from diarrhoea in Shandong...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Novel Circovirus








						Novel circovirus from mink, China - PubMed
					

A long-established epidemic of enteritis, caused by an unidentified pathogen distinct from parvovirus, has now been recognized in mink. In 2013, we identified a novel circovirus by degenerate PCR and fully sequenced its genome. This virus differs substantially from currently known members of the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Most interesting is the cardiac sequelae in COVID-19 infections and other organ involvement. Here we link cardiac preconditioning to anoxia in Chrysemys (mentioned previously) and that to a circovirus of Chrysemys, further implicating it as potential intermediate host for COVID-19:

Chrysemys Preconditioning / Cardiac / Anoxia




__





						Chrysemys - an overview | ScienceDirect Topics
					






					www.sciencedirect.com
				



'a single circo-like virus has been reported in macrophages of a painted turtle (Chr2ysemys sp.), with multifocal areas of necrosis in spleen and liver.....Studies of the genomes of snakes have shown that sequences of endogenous circoviruses can be found in these animals.'

2011 Germany / Circo-Like Virus in Chrysemys








						Viruses infecting reptiles - PubMed
					

A large number of viruses have been described in many different reptiles. These viruses include arboviruses that primarily infect mammals or birds as well as viruses that are specific for reptiles. Interest in arboviruses infecting reptiles has mainly focused on the role reptiles may play in the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The virus was identified based on electron microscopy....Type species is porcine circovirus, and Gyrovirus, type species which is chicken anemia virus.'

The chicken anemia virus is reminiscent of IBV (infectious bronchitis [corona]virus) of chickens, already mentioned in this thread.

The Chrysemys circovirus is not listed on the wiki page:

Circovirus








						Circovirus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'civet, mink, bat-associated, human-associated, porcine types 1-3, etc.'


----------



## badger2 (Jun 30, 2020)

We've already shown the COVID-19 link to ebola and other viruses via furin and furin-like mechanisms. Having mentioned paramyxovirus of salmon, snakes, etc., it should also be mentioned the ebola connection to the Paramyxoviridae. Our example will use remdesivir so that those interested in this drug can follow the science that we'll shortly link to COVID-19 and the macrophage, because media use of the term 'cytokine storm' will be shown to have been mislading.

We align the similarities between viruses:

Remdesivir








						Mechanism of Inhibition of Ebola Virus RNA-Dependent RNA Polymerase by Remdesivir - PubMed
					

Remdesivir (GS-5734) is a 1'-cyano-substituted adenosine nucleotide analogue prodrug that shows broad-spectrum antiviral activity against several RNA viruses. This compound is currently under clinical development for the treatment of Ebola virus disease (EVD). While antiviral effects have been...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Examples of families of non-segmented negative-sense RNA viruses with a single-stranded RNA genome (Mononegavirales) including Filoviridae (e.g. EBOV), the Paramyxoviridae (e.g. Nipah virus), and the Pneumoviridae (e.g. RSV).'

A very excellent study for COVID-19 and the macrophage, recalling circovirus infection of potential COVID-19 intermediate host painted turtle Chrysemys macrophage in a previous post

COVID-19 / MAS








						The Role of Cytokines including Interleukin-6 in COVID-19 induced Pneumonia and Macrophage Activation Syndrome-Like Disease - PubMed
					

Severe COVID-19 associated pneumonia patients may exhibit features of systemic hyper-inflammation designated under the umbrella term of macrophage activation syndrome (MAS) or cytokine storm, also known as secondary haemophagocytic lymphohistocytosis (sHLH). This is distinct from HLH associated...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jun 30, 2020)

A new strain of flu has pandemic potential:









						Flu virus with 'pandemic potential' found in China
					

The new strain, scientists say, is carried by pigs but can infect humans and requires close monitoring.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## badger2 (Jun 30, 2020)

We first began to investigate cold-blooded phenomenon in post #111 & 112 of this thread, the COVID implication is for abbatoirs and meat-processing plants, steel surfaces, etc. Intriguingly, hepatitis B virus maturation is prevented by a compound produced by the mulberry tree, deoxynojirimycin. The tree begins to produce this compound in the twigs at first frost. Therefore, we continue to investigate connections between hepatitis B virus (HBV) in humans and mouse hepatitis coronavirus (MHV) which can subsist on steel surfaces for up to 28 days.

We have begun a furin/furin-like trajectory in order to elucidate comparative parameters twixt various viruses. Here is shown a hepatitis B virus link to the amino acid sequence of suspected COVID-19 intermediate host, Chrysemys (RRAR for Chrysemys):

Furin-Like HBV
https://wwws.ncb i.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17498766
'....The furin cleavage site consensus sequence is RXK/RR, which has strictly required arginine residues at both the head and tail of the cleavage site. The furin cleavage site of HBcAg C-terminus was reported as RRGR.
....
Recently, a patient was referred to our hospital for developing fulminant hepatitis B. Sequence analysis of the causal HBV revealed naturally occurring A2339G and G2345A mutations in the core region, and harboring a precore stop codon, G1896A. The replication efficiency in vitro of these clones was significantly higher than other clones with the G1896A mutation, which has been constructed before. The novel mutations may be responsible for the higher replications efficiency since the region of the mutation sites is adjacent to the furin cleavage site.'

Note then, that alanine and glycine link Chrysemys mutations to hepatitis B furin cleavage site. We interpret alanine as an "old" or "primitive" amino, whilst glycine we regard as "physically more flexible" for protein folding.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 30, 2020)

Influences on hepatitis B virus replication by a naturally occurring mutation in the core gene - PubMed
					

Little is known about specific naturally occurring mutations of hepatitis B virus (HBV) and underlying mechanisms of their association with fulminant hepatitis. A HBV clone isolated from a patient with fulminant hepatitis was analyzed, and the features of the particular mutations observed around...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 1, 2020)

This is latest on vaccine production:

1 Jul 2020 Vaccine from Pfizer








						Covid-19 vaccine from Pfizer and BioNTech shows positive results
					

An experimental Covid-19 vaccine being developed by the drug giant Pfizer and the biotech firm BioNTech spurred immune responses in healthy patients, but also caused fever and other side effects, especially at higher doses, STAT News reports.




					www.cnbc.com
				



'....The vaccine generated antibodies against SARS-CoV-2.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 1, 2020)

On the, U.S one hand, Fauci and crew lost funding for COVID-19 origins research. On the other, U.S. helps arm Australia after Australia was chastised by the Chinese for being curious as to COVID-19 origins, too:

27 Ap 2020  China Threatens Australia If It Pushes For Investigation Over Coronavirus, Report Says








						China Threatens Australia If It Pushes For Investigation Over Coronavirus, Report Says | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com
				




So, the Chinese threaten Australia with tourist boycott after China threatens the entire world with the chronic juvenile delinquency of its culinary promiscuity.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 1, 2020)

(Promedmail), BBC reports on four U.S. states:

Anatomy of Four Hotspot States








						Coronavirus: What's behind alarming new US outbreaks?
					

Cases are rising in Texas, Florida, Arizona and California - here's a look at the data and the theories.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hallucinations included a rotating human head being nailed:

One day ago

COVID-19 Side Effect: Delirium
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/health/medical/the-one-covid-19-side effect-that-s-terrifying-people/ar-BB167lcr?ocid=spartan-dhp-feeds


----------



## badger2 (Jul 1, 2020)

msn.com/en-ca/health/medical/the-one-covid-19-side-effect-that-s-terrifying-people/ar-BB167lcr?ocid=spartan-dhp-feeds


----------



## badger2 (Jul 1, 2020)

www. 'The One COVID-19 Side Effect That's Terrifying People.'

This resonates with Guillain-Barre posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 1, 2020)

The media wars continue, more on the background:

1 Jul 2020 China Announces Countermeasures Against U.S. Oppression of Chinese Media


			https://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-07-01/c_139181323.htm


----------



## badger2 (Jul 1, 2020)

We will gather reports on the neurological symptom.

Neuro COVID-19








						The neuroinvasive potential of SARS-CoV2 may play a role in the respiratory failure of COVID-19 patients - PubMed
					

Following the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV) and Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus (MERS-CoV), another highly pathogenic coronavirus named SARS-CoV-2 (previously known as 2019-nCoV) emerged in December 2019 in Wuhan, China, and rapidly spreads around the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 2, 2020)

www. Pandemic Talk thread "U.S. Cases Estimated 50,000 Today"
'....ER director in Houston said there were more 20-somethings being admitted than any other age group.'

One might suspect that the virus targets the more abundant glycosylation of 20-somethings than of 50-70-somethings.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 2, 2020)

During a COVID-19 conversation with a surgeon in March 2020, the surgeon mentioned a curious parameter of dengue virus, recalling that it was within the context of vaccine dynamics. Today, we sat up and took notice:



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/07/01/coronavirus-autopsies-findings/?
		

'....COVID-19 and dengue sound really different, but the cells that are involved are similar....a 1960s report on a patient with dengue fever...."There were large swaths of damage due to oxygen deprivation. Whether the deceased were longtime intensive care patients or people who died suddenly," Solomon said, "the pattern was eerily similar.
....megakaryocytes." '

Dengue Megakaryocytes








						Publisher Correction: Selective Tropism of Dengue Virus for Human Glycoprotein Ib - PubMed
					

A correction to this article has been published and is linked from the HTML and PDF versions of this paper. The error has been fixed in the paper.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....glycoprotein 1b....'

Oxygen deprivation in COVID-19 autopsies compare with the biology of anoxia in suspected COVID-19 intermediate host, Chrysemys picta.


----------



## Agit8r (Jul 2, 2020)

Perhaps. But it has been snake handlers (Charismatic Christianity) and snake oil (Cloroquine as cure-all, "No big deal," reopening) that made the US the place in the world that the contagion is the worst.


----------



## Desperado (Jul 2, 2020)

What absolute BS....... It was a biological attack on America by China
The virus came from a weapons lab in Wuhan.  It was meant to destroy the US economy and take down Donald Trump along the way.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 2, 2020)

The Washington Post autopsy article continues:

'Rapkiewicz was struck by the abundance in the heart of rare cells called megakaryocytes, which produce platelets that control clotting.'

We next plug in the turtle-platelet assemblage at Pubmed:

Marine Leech Anticoagulant
Marine Leech Anticoagulant Diversity and Evolution - PubMed 
'....a transcript with homology to ohanin, originally isolated from King Cobra, was found in Cystobranchus vividus but is otherwise unknown from leeches.'

A sea turtle/human link to cytokines:








						Comparison of sea turtle thrombocyte aggregation to human platelet aggregation in whole blood - PubMed
					

The endangered sea turtles are living "fossils" that afford us an opportunity to study the hemostatic process as it likely existed millions of years ago. There are essentially no data about turtle thrombocyte aggregation prior to our studies. Thrombocytes are nucleated cells that serve the same...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Human Cytokines


			https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/19215950
		


Closer to Chrysemys would be Trachemys. Both share a certain parasite, so hydroxychloroquine COVID-19 pharmacodynamics link the malaria parasite at this point:

Trachemys








						Morphologic and Cytochemical Characteristics of the Blood Cells of the Yellow-Bellied Slider (Trachemys scripta scripta) - PubMed
					

The increasing prevalence of yellow-bellied sliders (Trachemys scripta scripta) as pets in the European Union and also its utilization as animal models for experimental purposes makes crucial an accurate classification of their blood cells. The aim of this work was to provide a morphologic...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 2, 2020)

#668 has an intriguing hypothesis, though post #669 fails to consider that the 'lab strain' hypothesis was refuted back in Feb or Mar. The genome has been sequenced, and anyone who thinks they know where the lab sequence was inserted and what the sequence is, is welcome to speculate. We don't think it's a viable argument.

Quite by serendipity, as chloroquine and snakes were being invoked in post #668, we retrieved some interesting links from Pubmed.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 2, 2020)

We should reiterate that Chrysemys (and Pelodiscus) as likely intermediate hosts of COVID-19 came from a multi-authored report from Wuhan University, China; Los Alamos National Labs, New Mexico; University of California at San Diego, etc.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 2, 2020)

Malaria is from the phylum Apicocomplexa. So too is the coccidea from Trachemys (Big Bend Slider, Socorro County, New Mexico):

Trachemys / Coccidea (Apicocomplexa: Eimeriidae)








						Coccidia (Apicomplexa: Eimeriidae) from the big bend slider, Trachemys gaigeae (Testudines: Emydidae), in New Mexico - PubMed
					

Twenty-nine Big Bend sliders Trachemys gaigeae (Hartweg, 1934) were collected from Socorro County, New Mexico, and their feces examined for coccidial parasites. Three (10%) of the turtles were found to be infected with at least 1 coccidian. Seven Eimeria spp. (E. chrysemydis, E. graptemydos, E...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Genus Eimeria also occurs in Chrysemys, and the parasite shared by both Chrysemys and Trachemys is Eimeria trachemydis. Now, it will be a matter of investigating parasite populations in Chinese Chrysemys and Pelodiscus, but will Americans be allowed to do that there?


----------



## Dekster (Jul 3, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart



West Virginia has a rattlesnake festival if you are so inclined to indulge in some exotic meat


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> .........and live with pigs in many cases.......



???


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2020)

Dekster said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> ...


Snake is not really an unusual meat around the world.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 3, 2020)

We've already posted the U.S. Army study for another suspected intermediate COVID-19 host, Chinese krait, Bungarus. As that study (from 1988) showed, chloroquine increased bungarotoxin potency 17-fold. This is another item we will place in the hydroxychloroquine/chloroquine file. The U.S. Army study is in post #357.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 3, 2020)

For comparison with COVID-19 neuro symptoms in humans, a spirorchid fluke causes neurological symptoms in Chrysemys:

Chrysemys / Spirorchis / Fatal Trematodiasis








						Fatal trematodiasis in research turtles - PubMed
					

During a 5-year period, 16 freshwater turtles (Trachemys scripta elegans and Chrysemys picta) that were purchased for research purposes died spontaneously. Clinical signs of disease included lethargy, constant swimming, swimming sideways, hemiplegia, and ulcerative lesions on the carapace. At...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....swimming sideways....eggs were seen within liver, spleen, brain, kidney, lung, myocardium and pancreas....praziquantel is effective treatment.'

Chloroquine links to praziquantel:

Plasmodium Chloroquine Resistance








						[Ca++ ion transport blockers as reversants of the drug resistance of malarial parasites. 2. The effect of praziquantel on the resistance to chloroquine and compound R-70-Zh of Plasmodium berghei] - PubMed
					

The reversing action of anthelminthic praziquantel (P) on the effect of chloroquine (C) and compound R-70-Zh (styrylquinazoline) was revealed on a Plasmodium berghei model (white inbred mice), using a LNK65 isolate with naturally reduced sensitivity to chloroquine and its polyresistant line...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....reversing action of praziquantel on effect of chloroquine.'

Two abstracts in particular link helminth parasites to Bungarus:

Bungarus / ACE








						Identification of a novel type of alternatively spliced exon from the acetylcholinesterase gene of Bungarus fasciatus. Molecular forms of acetylcholinesterase in the snake liver and muscle - PubMed
					

The venom of the snake Bungarus fasciatus contains a hydrophilic, monomeric species of acetylcholinesterase (AChE), characterized by a C-terminal region that does not resemble the alternative T- or H-peptides. Here, we show that the snake contains a single gene for AChE, possessing a novel...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Bungarus / Food Market Sparganosis








						Severe infection of wild-caught snakes with Spirometra erinaceieuropaei from food markets in Guangzhou, China involves a risk for zoonotic sparganosis - PubMed
					

Wild-caught snakes are a popular and traditional food in China. However, little known to the public, snakes are also intermediate hosts of Spirometra erinaceieuropaei, a food- and water-borne pathogen of sparganosis. Therefore, we investigated the prevalence of S. erinaceieuropaei in 10 popular...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 3, 2020)

What works for Chrysemys helminth infection is contraindicated for COVID-19 when treated with hydroxychloroquine:

Jul 2020 COVID-19 ChemoProphylaxis with Hydroxychloroquine








						ChemoPROphyLaxIs with hydroxychloroquine For covId-19 infeCtious disease (PROLIFIC) to prevent covid-19 infection in frontline healthcare workers: A structured summary of a study protocol for a randomised controlled trial - PubMed
					

The full protocol is attached as an additional file, accessible from the Trials website (Additional file 1). In the interest of expediting dissemination of this material, the familiar formatting has been eliminated; this Letter serves as a summary of the key elements of the full protocol. The...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Exclusion Criteria: presence of any of the following....praziquantel.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 3, 2020)

Following the platelet evidence in COVID-19 autopsies (posts #667 & 670), we linked leech anticoagulant of King Cobra (post #670). We next link Monogenea parasites to both snake and turtle:

Pseudonaja textilis / Monogenea


			https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/30796952
		


Monogenea / Chrysemys / Upper Peninsula, Michigan








						Helminth parasites of the western painted turtle, Chrysemys picta belli (Gray), including Neopolystoma elizabethae n. sp. (Monogenea: Polystomatidae), a parasite of the conjunctival sac - PubMed
					

Neopolystoma elizabethae n. sp. is described from the conjunctival sac of the western painted turtle Chrysemys picta belli (Gray), from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. This is the first species found in this location from chelonians in North America. The new species differs from all other...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Monogenea  Chrysemys / Trachemys








						Demonstrating the value and importance of combining DNA barcodes and discriminant morphological characters for polystome taxonomy (Platyhelminthes, Monogenea) - PubMed
					

Polystomes are monogenean parasites that infest mainly semi aquatic vertebrates, such as amphibians and chelonians. Owing to the lack of discriminative morphological characters and because polystomes are considered to be strictly host- and site-specific, host identity is often used as an...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 3, 2020)

At Pubmed, there is only one entry for chloroquine use in the suspected COVID-19 intermediate host, Chrysemys:

(1985) Chrysemys / Thyroid / Chloroquine








						Specific uptake, dissociation, and degradation of 125I-labeled insulin in isolated turtle (Chrysemys dorbigni) thyroid glands - PubMed
					

Thyroid glands from turtles (Chrysemys dorbigni) pretreated with potassium iodide were incubated with 125I-insulin in the presence or absence of unlabeled insulin, in order to study its specific uptake. At 24 degrees, the specific uptake reached a plateau at 180 min of incubation. The dose of...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....chloroquine or bacitracin inhibited the degradation activity.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 3, 2020)

Posts # 491 & 492 link chloroquine to chikungunya virus and the Italian outbreak of 2007.

May 2018 Chloroquine-Enhanced Chikungunya








						Paradoxical Effect of Chloroquine Treatment in Enhancing Chikungunya Virus Infection - PubMed
					

Since 2005, Chikungunya virus (CHIKV) re-emerged and caused numerous outbreaks in the world, and finally, was introduced into the Americas in 2013. The lack of CHIKV-specific therapies has led to the use of non-specific drugs. Chloroquine, which is commonly used to treat febrile illnesses in the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 3, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > I read also bats, snakes and bats. Perhaps why it is mutation? Those people eat both.
> ...


Time to actually enforce rules on rare animals etc etc the Chinese have been screwing with forever. That means the Democrat of course


----------



## Dekster (Jul 3, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



One person's exotic is another person's, "Damn we're eating that _again_."


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2020)

So much for Asian culinary promiscuity and nature's reply.

We mentioned praziquantel in post #378. If hydroxychloroquine was originally used in systemic lupus (SLE), praziquantel was also used:

There is only one entry at Pubmed:

Praziquantel and Lupus








						Paragonimiasis: an infrequent but treatable cause of hemoptysis in systemic lupus erythematosus - PubMed
					

Hemoptysis in systemic lupus erythematosus (SLE) may occur in up to 17% of cases. The vast majority of the cases are secondary to bacterial, tuberculosis or opportunistic infections. Also uremia, pulmonary embolism and lung hemorrhage must be considered. The majority of the above referred...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Paragonimus....fluke infection must be considered.'

Praziquantel is also used for tapeworm as is albendazole, the latter apparently having been taken by Princess Diana's chauffeur.

Asian Lung Fluke, Paragonimus








						Paragonimus and paragonimiasis in Asia: An update - PubMed
					

Paragonimiasis, or lung fluke disease, is a typical food-borne parasitic zoonosis caused by infection with trematodes belonging to the genus Paragonimus. More than 50 species of Paragonimus have been reported throughout the world, of which seven valid species infect humans, an estimated one...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2020)

Paragonimus is a trematode. We've already shown fatal trematodiasis in one of the suspected COVID-19 intermediate hosts, Chrysemys:








						Fatal trematodiasis in research turtles - PubMed
					

During a 5-year period, 16 freshwater turtles (Trachemys scripta elegans and Chrysemys picta) that were purchased for research purposes died spontaneously. Clinical signs of disease included lethargy, constant swimming, swimming sideways, hemiplegia, and ulcerative lesions on the carapace. At...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




This spirorchid fluke of Chrysemys is effectively treated with praziquantel. Praziquantel is contraindicated when using hydroxychloroquine:

Jul 2020 COVID-19 Prophylaxis Exclusion Criteria








						ChemoPROphyLaxIs with hydroxychloroquine For covId-19 infeCtious disease (PROLIFIC) to prevent covid-19 infection in frontline healthcare workers: A structured summary of a study protocol for a randomised controlled trial - PubMed
					

The full protocol is attached as an additional file, accessible from the Trials website (Additional file 1). In the interest of expediting dissemination of this material, the familiar formatting has been eliminated; this Letter serves as a summary of the key elements of the full protocol. The...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....praziquantel....'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2020)

Chloroquine was used against a fluke in 1954:

1954 China / Paragonimus / Chloroquine








						Chemotherapy of paragonimiasis; further observations on the efficacy of chloroquine - PubMed
					

Chemotherapy of paragonimiasis; further observations on the efficacy of chloroquine




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2020)

We use this COVID-19 cardiac report because it links to fungi such as Blastocladiella, which are attracted to, and synchronized by, hawthorn berries and their procyanidins. Note the ambiguity in both chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine:
May 2020 COVID-19 Cardiac Safety / Chloroquine-Hydroxychloroquine








						Cardiac safety of off-label COVID-19 drug therapy: a review and proposed monitoring protocol - PubMed
					

More than 2,000,000 individuals worldwide have had coronavirus 2019 disease infection (COVID-19), yet there is no effective medical therapy. Multiple off-label and investigational drugs, such as chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, have gained broad interest due to positive pre-clinical data and...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Both drugs have anti-arrhythmic properties and are proarrhythmic.'

So the mixed reactions to hydroxychloroquine in COVID-19 infections indeed link to the action on the rhythm of the human heart (pro-rhythmic, cardiac rhythm-stabilizing, etc.) of hawthorn berries (as well as all other Crataegus species) a major constituent being their procyanidins, which compound also synchronize fungal cultures of water molds.

Chinese Hawthorn Procyanidins / Chloroquine








						Antiplasmodial procyanidins derivatives from Chinese Hawthorn - PubMed
					

The methanolic extract of the leaves of Chinese Hawthorn was investigated for its activity against chloroquine-sensitive strains of Plasmodium falciparum using the method of parasite lactate dehydrogenase assay. Four oligomeric procyanidins, such as...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Apple Procyanidins








						Synergism between apple procyanidins and lysosomotropic drugs: potential in chemoprevention - PubMed
					

Combinations with non-toxic concentrations of lysosomotropic compounds improve the anti-carcinogenic properties of apple procyanidins.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




There is only one entry at Pubmed search for 'procyanidins coronavirus.'
Procyanidins / SARS-CoV








						Procyanidins and butanol extract of Cinnamomi Cortex inhibit SARS-CoV infection - PubMed
					

We found that the butanol fraction of Cinnamomi Cortex (CC/Fr.2) showed moderate inhibitory activity in wild-type severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (wtSARS-CoV) and HIV/SARS-CoV S pseudovirus infections. The inhibition on pseudovirus was also seen in cells pretreated with the CC and...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 7, 2020)

Three hospitals have hit their capacity.

Florida ICUs Hit Capacity








						Florida hospital ICUs near Miami, Orlando and Tampa have hit capacity
					

The coronavirus pandemic has brought countries to a standstill. In many places, as countries reopen, Covid-19 cases are on the rise. Follow here for the latest.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 7, 2020)

petro said:


> Open air markets, no refrigeration, flies on all food supplies, cross contamination, improper sanitation,
> 
> What could go wrong?


Us dealing with them for one thing.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 7, 2020)

badger2 said:


> Avian Flu Talk - Forum
> 'Wuhan Coronavirus Can Spread Through the Eyes....An analysis posted online on Friday by scientists at Lancaster University puts RO for the new coronavirus at 3.8 and estimates that should the epidemic continue unabated, there could be 191,529 infections by 4 Feb
> ....
> Patient Diagnosed with Coronavirus in Chicago....From the cited article it clearly shows they are lying given the measures they are taking with this treatment. You don't use robots to treat a patient if there is no threat.'


Uh oh, it can spread through the eyes ?? Time to go full Muslim head gear, now cover those eyes or else.

50 dollar fine for walking unblindfolded into any Walmart, Lowe's (i.e. any big box location's). Seeing eye dogs, drones, canes, and electric buggies with map sensors on board will be provided. lol


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm scratching my head here, so if a person has tested positive, yet showing no signs of the virus (A-symptomatic), then is it a live virus that awaits one day to just flare up and strike the person down or is it a dead virus already defeated by the immune system, yet leaving traces (anti-bodies), in which makes the person immune as well as this type of person being unable to pass this type of dormant situation on to another ?????


----------



## badger2 (Jul 8, 2020)

#692: A very good question. One can offer this: when HSV-1, the cold-sore virus, first encounters the immune system, it may hide out in the trigeminal nerves of the face. It can lay dormant for up to 25 years. Badger2 should know, because cold-shock triggered the virus out of dormancy and caused severe herpes keratitis (of the eye), trashing the cornea, which is now warped and thinned in some places, vision is permanently blurred unless a cornea transplant, which was declined.

Therefore, a Pubmed search 'coronavirus dormancy' may yield something about this (COVID-19 and dormancy). Ocular infection seems unlikely, and lacrimal glands and their ducts should be well fortified by the immune system, because the eye is an organ half-in and half-out of the body.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 8, 2020)

This credible study from Johns Hopkins supports the eye theory, because of ACE2 receptors in the conjunctiva:

11 May 2020 New York Post  Coronavirus Can Enter the Body Through the Eyes, Study Says


			https://www.nypost.com2020/05/11/coronavirus-can-enter-the-body-through-the-eyes-study/
		

'....ocular surface cells including conjunctiva....'

But this is also a link to the conjunctiva report already posted for suspected COVID-19 intermediate host/vector, Western Painted turtle, Cheremys picta belli (Gray) and also Trachemys:

Monogenea Infection of Conjunctiva, Cheremys/Trachemys/ Upper Peninsula, Michigan








						Demonstrating the value and importance of combining DNA barcodes and discriminant morphological characters for polystome taxonomy (Platyhelminthes, Monogenea) - PubMed
					

Polystomes are monogenean parasites that infest mainly semi aquatic vertebrates, such as amphibians and chelonians. Owing to the lack of discriminative morphological characters and because polystomes are considered to be strictly host- and site-specific, host identity is often used as an...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Therefore, more rigorous analysis of turtle conjunctival tissue is warranted, because it could support COVID-19 virus in an intermediate host situation: the virus from the seafood market being transferred to the fingers from raw meat before cooking into soup (Cheremys, Pelodiscus, etc.).


----------



## badger2 (Jul 8, 2020)

Errata: The Michigan report is here:

Cheremys Helminth Infection of Conjunctival Sac








						Helminth parasites of the western painted turtle, Chrysemys picta belli (Gray), including Neopolystoma elizabethae n. sp. (Monogenea: Polystomatidae), a parasite of the conjunctival sac - PubMed
					

Neopolystoma elizabethae n. sp. is described from the conjunctival sac of the western painted turtle Chrysemys picta belli (Gray), from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. This is the first species found in this location from chelonians in North America. The new species differs from all other...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Agit8r (Jul 8, 2020)

My guess is from trophy lions. I mean Don Jr.'s gf is infected


----------



## badger2 (Jul 8, 2020)

The parasite, Neopolystoma, in the conjunctival sac of supposed COVID-19 intermediate host, Cheremys, is also found worldwide, including Africa.

Neopolystoma from Eye of Malayan Box Turtle








						Neopolystoma liewi sp. n. (Monogenea: Polystomatidae) from the eye of the Malayan box turtle (Cuora amboinensis) - PubMed
					

Neopolystoma liewi sp. n. is described from the conjunctival cavity of the Malayan box turtle Cuora amboinensis (Daudin, 1802), in Peninsular Malaysia. This is the first record of Neopolystoma in Malaysia and the fourth polystomatid species described from C. amboinensis. Of the 27 Malayan box...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Neopolystoma / Conjunctival Sac / Costa Rica








						Neopolystoma fentoni n. sp. (Monogenea: Polystomatidae) a parasite of the conjunctival sac of freshwater turtles in Costa Rica - PubMed
					

Neopolystoma fentoni n. sp. is described from the conjunctival sac of Kinosternon leucostomum (Duméril, Bibron, and Duméril 1851) and Rhinoclemmys pulcherrima (Gray 1855) from the Guanacaste Conservation Area in Costa Rica. The new species differs from all other species of Neopolystoma, except...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Neopolystoma / Conjunctiva / Scorpion Mud Turtle / French Guiana








						Tracking platyhelminth parasite diversity from freshwater turtles in French Guiana: First report of Neopolystoma Price, 1939 (Monogenea: Polystomatidae) with the description of three new species - PubMed
					

In addition to these being the first chelonian polystomes to be reported and described from French Guiana, they represent the first polystomes from the hosts K. scorpioides and R. punctularia and the first representatives of Neopolystoma from South America. Chelonian polystomes now require an...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 8, 2020)

On 28 Feb 2020 (post #551) we reported on soft-shelled turtle being fed to quarantined patients in Wuhan. Pelodiscus is the suspected turtle fed and is also the second turtle (along with Cheremys) mentioned as potential COVID-19 intermediate host. Which Wuhan hospital is not identified:

Quarantined Patients Given Turtles for Dinner in Spite of Virus Being Linked to Wild Animal Market!








						Coronavirus Update: Quarantined Patients Given Turtles for Dinner In Spite of Virus Being Linked to Wild Animal Trade!
					

Patients quarantined for coronavirus were given turtles for dinner, according to the Daily Mail. The coronavirus is connected to exotic animal trades and markets, yet patients continue to dine on wild animals.




					www.onegreenplanet.org
				



'....softshell turtle meat'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 8, 2020)

#696: Kimberley was in South Dakota when tested? What county? 

Map can be enlarged.


			Painted Turtle (Chrysemys picta) - Amphibians and Reptiles of South Dakota


----------



## badger2 (Jul 8, 2020)

Latest are warnings of COVID-related syndromes that may include brain damage:

8 Jul 2020 MIS-C








						Multisystem Inflammatory Syndrome And COVID-19: What Parents Need To Know
					

As COVID-19 cases surge, experts warn we could start to see more kids with MIS-C around the country.




					www.yahoo.com
				




8 Jul 2020  Reuters: COVID-Linked Brain Damage








						Scientists warn of potential wave of COVID-linked brain damage
					

Scientists warned on Wednesday of a potential wave of coronavirus-related brain damage as new evidence suggested COVID-19 can lead to severe neurological complications, including inflammation, psychosis and delirium.  A study by researchers at University College London (UCL)described 43 cases of...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 9, 2020)

This today from Avian Flu Talk:

Kazakhstan: Unknown Pneumonia Deadlier Than COVID-19








						Deadlier than Covid-19? China warns of unknown pneumonia in Kazakhstan
					

Statement from embassy warns that death rate is ‘much higher’ than coronavirus and says local authorities have yet to identify cause.




					www.scmp.com
				



'....death rate of this disease is much higher than the novel coronavirus.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 9, 2020)

Investigating COVID-19 mutations, another dengue connection (post #667) has been found:

The original COVID-19 strain (before Feb 2020) had an aspartic acid (D614) instead of the current glycine (G614):

COVID-19 G614 Mutation








						SARS-CoV-2 viral spike G614 mutation exhibits higher case fatality rate - PubMed
					

These results imply that G614 is a more pathogenic strain of SARS-CoV-2, which may influence vaccine design. The prevalence of this form of the virus should also be included in epidemiologic models predicting the COVID-19 health burden and fatality over time in specific regions. Physicians...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




G614 Increased Transduction








						The Spike D614G mutation increases SARS-CoV-2 infection of multiple human cell types - PubMed
					

A novel isolate of the SARS-CoV-2 virus carrying a point mutation in the Spike protein (D614G) has recently emerged and rapidly surpassed others in prevalence. This mutation is in linkage disequilibrium with an ORF1b protein variant (P314L), making it difficult to discern the functional...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Dengue Capsid Mutation G614








						Whole genome sequencing and genetic variations in several dengue virus type 1 strains from unusual dengue epidemic of 2017 in Vietnam - PubMed
					

The present study is the first of its kind to describe complete genome sequence as well as genetic variants and phylogenetic analysis of DENV-1 associated with the unusual dengue epidemic of 2017 in northern Vietnam. These results provide detailed evidence to elucidate the origin, circulation...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 9, 2020)

Note that the transduction study above mentions that vaccines in development were based on the original D614. COVID-19 has mutated using glycine, an amino acid that has unique folding abilities compared with other amino acids.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart


The big question is what is to be done about it?  We all know that Chinese hygiene is well behind the West and wet markets are the predominate food retail outlets in China as well as most of Asia.   Without constructive comments, threads like this are waste of time.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 10, 2020)

badger2 said:


> Note that the transduction study above mentions that vaccines in development were based on the original D614. COVID-19 has mutated using glycine, an amino acid that has unique folding abilities compared with other amino acids.


So?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> > Note that the transduction study above mentions that vaccines in development were based on the original D614. COVID-19 has mutated using glycine, an amino acid that has unique folding abilities compared with other amino acids.
> ...


If not a virus that has been tampered with by the whu han lab, then it is a naturally occurring thing correct ??? And that is good thing. 

The human being can defeat all naturally occurring viruses in the wild, but if this has been toyed with, and it has been released due to a diabolical plan of either by some sort of accidental release, then the Chinese should be charged for creating a weapon of mass destruction, and for releasing it on the world..... They should be sanctioned heavily for it by the super powers that have been affected the most, and for whom should then inturn help the smaller countries that were also hit hard by it.

Action should be taken... There is no other way if justice is to be done.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 10, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > badger2 said:
> ...


No, humans can not defeat all natural occurring viruses for example HIV.

A weaponized virus suffers from the same problem as other biological weapons.  Once released they are very difficult to control if not impossible. It could easily infect China or almost as bad infect over nations intentionally or accidentally that have nuclear capability such the US or Russia.

Even if the Chinese could develop and control such a virus, why would they want to do that? Most of the country's wealth comes from exports. The Chinese communist are rolling in money thanks to Chinese exports.  Killing off all your customers and possibly yourself doesn't make much sense.

You've been watching too many sci-fi movies.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


HIV is a natural occuring virus in the wild ?? Where does it come from, and how do people avoid it ???


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


I don't know, alot has changed in the trade industry, especially after we began to suffer greatly under the massive weight of it all.

The Chinese might have felt backed into a corner, and have since become as desperate as the Democrats are these days. Who'd a thunk that we would see a crime network develope out of the Democrat party with one purpose in mind like we've seen ??

I don't trust anything anymore.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 10, 2020)

badger2 said:


> This today from Avian Flu Talk:
> 
> Kazakhstan: Unknown Pneumonia Deadlier Than COVID-19
> 
> ...





			https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/10/asia/kazakhstan-pneumonia-intl-hnk-scli-scn/index.html


----------



## Flopper (Jul 10, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


 *HIV* crossed from chimps to humans in the 1920s in what is now the Democratic Republic of Congo. 








						Origin of HIV & AIDS
					

Where did HIV come from? Here we discuss evidence about the origin of HIV and how it came to affect humans.




					www.avert.org
				



.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart


Who the Hell is so Gullible that they would believe ANYTHING "Chinese Scientist" say ....

WTH ......


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


And it traveled around the entire world in some sort of linked way eh ????  Tell us about that linked way that it traveled around the world being able to infect million's upon millions ??

So you're saying that it was found in the republic of Congo, and it wasn't detected by the WHO or others immediately or within an ample amount of time before infecting most of the world with it ???


----------



## Flopper (Jul 10, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


No.  It was traced back to Chimps in the Congo decades later.   The first human infection was detected in a blood sample in 1959 from a man in Kinshasa, Democratic Republic of the Congo.   This was all done from research in in 1980's and 90's.  

The WHO became involved with HIV in 2004.  The role of the World Health Organization in HIV/AIDS is to help countries close the gaps in their health sectors and to help ensure that life-saving HIV services are accessible to everyone who needs them.  The WHO has been the primary international organization providing HIV treatment, care, and prevention services in 3rd world countries. for over a generation.

What Trump is doing is just plain horrible.  He's trying to destroy one of the primary international healthcare organizations in the world that does enormous good in 3rd world countries in order to deflect his failure to manage the covid 19 epidemic in the US. And you guys wonder why Trump is hated so much.  He just doesn't give a damn about anybody or anything except himself.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart




Let this be a warning to all cannibals.  Always ask your meal its (former) political affiliation.  If it was a Democrat beware.  Eating it could kill you.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 10, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Yes, they might and pigs might be flying


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 11, 2020)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Is HIV airborne ??? How did it affect so many around the world ?? What's it's primary transport from human to human ?? Is it something humans are doing that caused the epidemic to spread out of control, and if so what should have been the warnings put out by world governments to stop the virus ???


----------



## badger2 (Jul 11, 2020)

A family in Nairobi traditionally practicing prostitution had natural vaginal mucosal immunity to HIV-1, and thus were transmitting it heterosexually as well. An excellent and controversial work is Edward Hooper's The River: A Journey to the Source of HIV/AIDS.

So?....when we see the glycine mutation both in COVID-19 (and [italics]) in dengue (previous post), we recall that we've already posted to this thread the report on COVID-19 autopsies that makes the dengue link (megakaryocytes). A manufactured lab virus would be too unwieldy in nature. Furthermore, there is some evidence that dengue virus can mutate against a vaccine, so one would want to know all they can about this dynamic.

We certainly advocate speculation, though even wild speculation should likely be based on science. One can go to Pubmed and plug in any two search terms to see where it leads. Sometimes there is only one reference, sometimes there are many.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 11, 2020)

#715: Yes, cannibalism definitely links to prions. #712: Your argument runs into snags. Our current trajectory on this thread for COVID-19 intermediate hosts links to a (co-authored [italics]) study from three institutions: Wuhan University, China; Los Alamos National Labs, New Mexico, and University of California at San Diego (post #543).


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 11, 2020)

badger2 said:


> A family in Nairobi traditionally practicing prostitution had natural vaginal mucosal immunity to HIV-1, and thus were transmitting it heterosexually as well. An excellent and controversial work is Edward Hooper's The River: A Journey to the Source of HIV/AIDS.
> 
> So?....when we see the glycine mutation both in COVID-19 (and [italics]) in dengue (previous post), we recall that we've already posted to this thread the report on COVID-19 autopsies that makes the dengue link (megakaryocytes). A manufactured lab virus would be too unwieldy in nature. Furthermore, there is some evidence that dengue virus can mutate against a vaccine, so one would want to know all they can about this dynamic.
> 
> We certainly advocate speculation, though even wild speculation should likely be based on science. One can go to Pubmed and plug in any two search terms to see where it leads. Sometimes there is only one reference, sometimes there are many.


Is HIV airborne ??? If not then even so why wasn't it's known transmission controlled as aggressive as any other deadly viral disease that is being controlled in order to save lives by the million's ???? Otherwise if the type of transmission was known, then why wasn't there a quarantine of the individuals who had it, and the actions of transmission haulted by the infected individuals until the deadly disease was identified better, a cure in the works, and this so it could be highly limited in it's transmission rates ???


----------



## badger2 (Jul 11, 2020)

Sooner or later, Homo sapiens' science will be forced to take a closer look at conjunctivitis in Chrysemys painted turtles. Because the eye, also containing ACE2 receptors, is an organ both inside and outside the body, reasoning suggests that a virus would temporarily evolve in this intermediate zone of a host.

10 Jul 2020 Is COVID-19 Airborne? WHO Issues New Guidance








						Is COVID-19 airborne? WHO issues new guidance
					

Goya is facing calls for a boycott after CEO says U.S. "blessed" to have Trump as a leader.




					www.news.yahoo.com
				



'....this is not an option.'


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 11, 2020)

badger2 said:


> Sooner or later, Homo sapiens' science will be forced to take a closer look at conjunctivitis in Chrysemys painted turtles. Because the eye, also containing ACE2 receptors, is an organ both inside and outside the body, reasoning suggests that a virus would temporarily evolve in this intermediate zone of a host.
> 
> 10 Jul 2020 Is COVID-19 Airborne? WHO Issues New Guidance
> 
> ...


Are you having a conversation with yourself here ??? On top of that, you seem to be going in circles as you attempt to show the room your medical degree's, and extensive research you have done in regards to this virus or any virus for that matter.


----------



## Flopper (Jul 11, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I answer stupid question but not rhetorical questions.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 11, 2020)

#720: It's transmission wasn't aggressive. In fact, the likely older of the two viruses, HIV-2, has an incubation period of twenty years. HIV-1's symptoms first appeared quite subtlely, in conditions known as "Slim" or a wasting away (Hooper, The River)


----------



## badger2 (Jul 11, 2020)

#722: We make a statements to get the ideas into screenal space first, so that others can contemplate them. 'Going in circles' is a claim that warrants substantiation, especially since the reports we are posting are from many other individuals. If one reader cannot connect the dots, other readers can, which is the combinatorial spirit of science. In  post #715, snakes are invoked again, so we will reinforce the speculation again: 1.) ACE2 receptors are the target of COVID-19; 2.) There are ACE2 receptors in turtle conjunctiva. These two facts prompt a question: "Can COVID-19 subsist in or on turtle or snake conjunctiva?"

OP's snake mentioned was Bungarus (post #715). This prompts the question, "Are there ACE2 receptors in Bungarus eyes?" There certainly are ACE receptors in its liver:

Bungarus Liver ACE








						Identification of a novel type of alternatively spliced exon from the acetylcholinesterase gene of Bungarus fasciatus. Molecular forms of acetylcholinesterase in the snake liver and muscle - PubMed
					

The venom of the snake Bungarus fasciatus contains a hydrophilic, monomeric species of acetylcholinesterase (AChE), characterized by a C-terminal region that does not resemble the alternative T- or H-peptides. Here, we show that the snake contains a single gene for AChE, possessing a novel...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Hydroxychloroquine has been used to treat COVID-19, which can also induce hepatotoxicity:

Hydroxychloroquine Hepatotoxicity








						Hydroxychloroquine-induced toxic hepatitis in a patient with systemic lupus erythematosus: a case report - PubMed
					

Increased serum level of liver enzymes is a common finding in patients with systemic lupus erythematosus (SLE). Hepatotoxic drugs, viral hepatitis and fatty liver are thought to be the main causes of hepatic lesion in these patients. Our aim was to determine the cause of strikingly elevated...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




This is an example of connecting the dots.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 11, 2020)

With regard to post #725 and monomeric species of ACE in Bungarus venom, we have already posted the U.S. Army Medical Research report of 1985 showing that chloroquine increases the lethality of Bungarus venom 17-fold. This is another example of connecting the dots: chloroquine links Bungarus venom, hydroxychloroquine links human hepatotoxicity.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 11, 2020)

The report below prompts questions as to the pharmacodynamics of these drugs in snake and turtle ACE:

May 2020  Mechanism of Action, Chloroquine and Hydroxychloroquine / ACE2








						Structural and molecular modelling studies reveal a new mechanism of action of chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine against SARS-CoV-2 infection - PubMed
					

The recent emergence of the novel pathogenic SARS-coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) is responsible for a worldwide pandemic. Given the global health emergency, drug repositioning is the most reliable option to design an efficient therapy for infected patients without delay. The first step of the viral...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 11, 2020)

badger2 said:


> #720: It's transmission wasn't aggressive. In fact, the likely older of the two viruses, HIV-2, has an incubation period of twenty years. HIV-1's symptoms first appeared quite subtlely, in conditions known as "Slim" or a wasting away (Hooper, The River)


Regardless of the incubation time periods, when it was discovered, and then it was diagnosed as a highly deadly disease having no cure, one has to ask why did measures not get taken to stop the spread of it, and especially before it killed and infected millions around the globe ???? 

Why wasn't every citizen tested to see if they may have been exposed or not, and then quarantined due to there not be any cure (i.e. to stop the transmission of it), otherwise where the victim would eventually die from the disease or from the complications of it, and surely the ones exposed to that person would also contract the thing, and surely would die as well ???

Was it not an invisible enemy as well, otherwise a virus that is undetectable until contacted, and very deadly also ???

Did the virus exist in the shadows, and therefore it was looked at as a cleaner of the shadows ??


----------



## esalla (Jul 11, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart


Saying that the chinese live with pigs is redundant


----------



## badger2 (Jul 11, 2020)

#728: Initially, there were false positives and false negatives regarding testing as the technique was improved upon, which would take time. We're also talking about testing in Africa, not one of the world's most developed nations. One is not entirely certain that the spread was universally recognized, at least until the momentum was gathered.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 12, 2020)

Air-conditioning was already brought up on another C19 thread:

11 Jul 2020 Turn Off Your Air Conditioner








						Turn off your air conditioning, experts say after WHO shifts stance on airborne coronavirus
					

Air conditioning units that recirculate the same air in a room should be switched off or only used with open windows, experts have urged, amid mounting concern around the role of airborne transmission to spread Covid-19. Experts told the Telegraph that air conditioning units that only used...




					www.yahoo.com
				



'....brief that acknowledged "emerging evidence" of airborne transmission.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 12, 2020)

This is the latest from Promedmail on origins of C19:

10 Jul 2020 WHO-Led Mission




__





						Science | AAAS
					






					www.sciencemag.org


----------



## badger2 (Jul 12, 2020)

We continue the interferon trajectory that first began in post #630 (21 Jun 2020) of this thread, which was the connection to MHV coronavirus PLP2 catalytic domain and the interferon-stimulated gene 15.

Differences in COVID-19 patient response to hydroxychloroquine must also consider inborn errors of innate immunity. How many were tested for these mutations before administering hydroxychloroquine? :

10 Jul 2020  Can Interferons Stop COVID-19 Before It Takes Hold?


			https://www.science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6500/125
		

'....has found three inherited mutations that profoundly inhibit the interferon response, raising the possibility that genetic predisposition plays a role in some cases of COVID-19.'

Brazil's success with hydroxychloroquine (see thread 'FDA Hydroxychloroquine Ban, Fake Science, and Political Agendas') suggest that Brazilians have fewer genetic mutations in key genes that link the pharmacokinetics/pharmacodynamics of hydroxychloroquine as it relates to interferon production.

2018 Inborn Errors of Innate Immunity








						Lessons learned from the study of human inborn errors of innate immunity - PubMed
					

Innate immunity contributes to host defense through all cell types and relies on their shared germline genetic background, whereas adaptive immunity operates through only 3 main cell types, αβ T cells, γδ T cells, and B cells, and relies on their somatic genetic diversification of...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 12, 2020)

URL as found:
science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6500/125


----------



## badger2 (Jul 12, 2020)

URL will function if typed in the spacebar.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 12, 2020)

From the same author (2018 Inborn Errors of Innate Immunity), there is an r--->l mutation in GATA-2 gene, which is a link back to COVID-19 and the megakaryocytes seen at autopsy:

GATA2 Mutation








						Lethal Influenza in Two Related Adults with Inherited GATA2 Deficiency - PubMed
					

The pathogenesis of life-threatening influenza A virus (IAV) disease remains elusive, as infection is benign in most individuals. We studied two relatives who died from influenza. We Sanger sequenced GATA2 and evaluated the mutation by gene transfer, measured serum cytokine levels, and analyzed...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




GATA-1 Mutation / Megakaryocytes








						GATA Transcription Factors: Basic Principles and Related Human Disorders - PubMed
					

The development of mature blood cell from hematopoietic stem cells is regulated by transcription factors that coordinate the expression of lineage-specific genes. GATA transcription factors are zinc finger DNA-binding proteins that play crucial roles in various biological processes, including...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




GATA-1 Mutation / Megakaryocytes








						GATA-2 reinforces megakaryocyte development in the absence of GATA-1 - PubMed
					

GATA-2 is an essential transcription factor that regulates multiple aspects of hematopoiesis. Dysregulation of GATA-2 is a hallmark of acute megakaryoblastic leukemia in children with Down syndrome, a malignancy that is defined by the combination of trisomy 21 and a GATA1 mutation. Here, we show...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




There are no entries for COVID-19 and either GATA gene at Pubmed.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 12, 2020)

There are, however, GATA3 links to coronaviruses:

GATA3 / Tonsillar Immune Response








						Distinct regulation of tonsillar immune response in virus infection - PubMed
					

Tonsillar cytokine expression is closely related to existing viral infections, age, and allergic illnesses and shows distinct clusters between antiviral and immune regulatory genes.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




(2018) GATA-3 / Tonsillar Cytokine Expression








						Tonsillar cytokine expression between patients with tonsillar hypertrophy and recurrent tonsillitis - PubMed
					

Intratonsillar T cell and interferon gene expressions appeared to be relatively stable for both tonsillar hypertrophy and recurrent tonsillitis. Of the studied cytokines, only newly discovered anti-inflammatory cytokine IL-37, was independently associated with tonsillar hypertrophy showing...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




There is one case of tonsillitis in COVID-19 infection from Germany:

Germany / COVID-19 / Tonsillitis








						Schamberg-like purpuric eruptions and tonsillitis in mild COVID-19 - PubMed
					

Schamberg-like purpuric eruptions and tonsillitis in mild COVID-19




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....In our case tonsillitis may be due to SARS-CoV-2 but co-infections are not uncommon....Schamberg's disease has to be added to the list of non-specific findings of SARS-CoV-2 infection.'


----------



## Flopper (Jul 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> > #720: It's transmission wasn't aggressive. In fact, the likely older of the two viruses, HIV-2, has an incubation period of twenty years. HIV-1's symptoms first appeared quite subtlely, in conditions known as "Slim" or a wasting away (Hooper, The River)
> ...


Flashback to the 1980's.  HIV/AIDS was God's punish on degenerates.  The tests were developed to screen blood collections to protect other from contamination. Several years later a test was made available to the general public.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 12, 2020)

badger2 said:


> Air-conditioning was already brought up on another C19 thread:
> 
> 11 Jul 2020 Turn Off Your Air Conditioner
> 
> ...


Yeah, just tell all them old people to cut off their AC, that oughta do it.... Good grief.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 12, 2020)

We next wondered if there were connections to dengue virus and GATA3, then we found t-bet:

Dengue / GATA3 mRNA Expression / T-bet








						Altered T helper 1 reaction but not increase of virus load in patients with dengue hemorrhagic fever - PubMed
					

To investigate whether dengue-2 patients with and without dengue hemorrhagic fever had different virus load, immune mediators, or T helper (Th) reaction, we simultaneously measured virus load, immune mediators and the Th1/Th2 transcription factors T-bet/GATA-3 mRNA expression in a large outbreak...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Then we tried t-bet and COVID-19 and retrieved only one reference:

May 2020 T-bet / COVID-19 / Lupus








						Dominant extrafollicular B cell responses in severe COVID-19 disease correlate with robust viral-specific antibody production but poor clinical outcomes - PubMed
					

A wide clinical spectrum has become a hallmark of the SARS-CoV-2 (COVID-19) pandemic, although its immunologic underpinnings remain to be defined. We have performed deep characterization of B cell responses through high-dimensional flow cytometry to reveal substantial heterogeneity in both...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....This patient cluster associates tightly with biomarkers of poor outcomes and exhibits high rates of mortality....distinguished by high expression of CD11c and T-bet and are TLR7-driven.'

We have already linked hydroxychloroquine and praziquantel in this thread.








						ChemoPROphyLaxIs with hydroxychloroquine For covId-19 infeCtious disease (PROLIFIC) to prevent covid-19 infection in frontline healthcare workers: A structured summary of a study protocol for a randomised controlled trial - PubMed
					

The full protocol is attached as an additional file, accessible from the Trials website (Additional file 1). In the interest of expediting dissemination of this material, the familiar formatting has been eliminated; this Letter serves as a summary of the key elements of the full protocol. The...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We link next lupus to praziquantel, and this to suspected COVID-19 intermediate host, Chrysemys:

Lupus / Praziquantel / Paragonimiasis








						Paragonimiasis: an infrequent but treatable cause of hemoptysis in systemic lupus erythematosus - PubMed
					

Hemoptysis in systemic lupus erythematosus (SLE) may occur in up to 17% of cases. The vast majority of the cases are secondary to bacterial, tuberculosis or opportunistic infections. Also uremia, pulmonary embolism and lung hemorrhage must be considered. The majority of the above referred...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




China, 1954 / Paragonimus / Chloroquine








						Chemotherapy of paragonimiasis; further observations on the efficacy of chloroquine - PubMed
					

Chemotherapy of paragonimiasis; further observations on the efficacy of chloroquine




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Chrysemys / Praziquantel








						Fatal trematodiasis in research turtles - PubMed
					

During a 5-year period, 16 freshwater turtles (Trachemys scripta elegans and Chrysemys picta) that were purchased for research purposes died spontaneously. Clinical signs of disease included lethargy, constant swimming, swimming sideways, hemiplegia, and ulcerative lesions on the carapace. At...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We next found the zinc link with a 't-bet ' search:

Argentina / T-bet / Zinc-Finger / Activated Glucocorticoid Receptor








						The activated glucocorticoid receptor inhibits the transcription factor T-bet by direct protein-protein interaction - PubMed
					

Glucocorticoids (GCs) immunosuppression acts via regulation of several transcription factors (TF), including activating protein (AP)-1, NF-kappaB, and NFAT. GCs inhibit Th1 cytokines and promote a shift toward Th2 differentiation. Th1 phenotype depends on TF T-bet. In this study, we examined GC...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We next linked glucocorticoid with hydroxychloroquine

Jun 2020  Severe COVID-19 / Tocilizumab








						Tocilizumab in patients with severe COVID-19: A single-center observational analysis - PubMed
					

Patients with coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) may develop severe respiratory distress, thought to be mediated by cytokine release. Elevated proinflammatory markers have been associated with disease severity. Tocilizumab, an interleukin-6 receptor antagonist, may be beneficial for severe...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




China was also reporting on T-bet and GATA-3 mRNA in Feb 2020:

China / Pseudorabies / IgG / GATA-3 / T-bet








						A Solution with Ginseng Saponins and Selenium as Vaccine Diluent to Increase Th1/Th2 Immune Responses in Mice - PubMed
					

Pseudorabies is an important infectious disease of swine, and immunization using attenuated pseudorabies virus (aPrV) vaccine is a routine practice to control this disease in swine herds. This study was to evaluate a saline solution containing ginseng stem-leaf saponins (GSLS) and sodium...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 13, 2020)

A nurse relates her COVID experience:





__





						From the Frontlines
					

Gretchen “Awesome People Wear Masks” Winter, MDMay 24Well, friends, today was my last shift...




					www.avianflutalk.com
				



'....Ladies and Gentlemen, I have had the flu, I've had mumps on the pancreas, chicken pox, measles, broken neck and had total knee replacement. If you were to combine the painful effects of all those into one, it would not touch the hell I experienced the last six days with this corona virus. There is no comparison. Nothing that I know of or have ever experienced compares to it.'


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 13, 2020)

badger2 said:


> A nurse relates her COVID experience:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, are you in here carrying on a conversation with yourself ??


----------



## badger2 (Jul 13, 2020)

#742: You can hear Dr. Dena Grayson's COVID-19 conversation in her video and those of many other professionals by tuning into MedTwitter. A Med Twitter list is given by the nurse we have just mentioned, Tabitha111 (above post), and is on the Kazakhstan thread at Avian Flu Talk:





__





						‘Unknown pneumonia’ deadlier than coronavirus
					

https://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy/article/3092563/chinese-embassy-warns-deadly-unknown-pneumonia-kazakhstanThe...




					www.avianflutalk.com
				




It's not good news.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 14, 2020)

History and biology of COVID-19 could take the same route as the embarrassing ebola story, with still no verified, documented host-reservoir in nature. This from Avian Flu Talk, is also reported at Promedmail, one minute ago:

Ebola Spreading


			https://www.msn.en-ca/news/other/ebola-spreading-in-western-congo-with-nearly-50-confirmed-cases-who/ar-BB16HMRq?ocid=msedgntp


----------



## badger2 (Jul 14, 2020)

Source: Promedmail



			https://www.mailchi.mp/a3622c52479b/ebola-situation-pidmiologique-du-12-juillet-2020
		

'....Bikoro....Kilamba....'

Bikoro is situated on the shore of Lake Tumba


			https://www.maplandia.com/democratic-republic-congo/equateur/bikoro


----------



## badger2 (Jul 14, 2020)

We've already connected the COVID dots for dengue on this thread, and this should be a hotspot for treatment studies:

Florida Keys: Three More Dengue Cases


			https://www.bradenton.com/latest-news/article244170267


----------



## badger2 (Jul 14, 2020)

https://www.bradenton.com/latest-news/article244170267.html


----------



## badger2 (Jul 14, 2020)

Here a difference is evident between chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine:

Chloroquine / Bipolar Disorder








						Exacerbations of bipolar disorder triggered by chloroquine in systemic lupus erythematosus--a case report - PubMed
					

Despite precise definitions and exclusions for 19 syndromes of neuropsychiatric systemic lupus erythematosus (NPSLE), under some circumstances it appears to be difficult to differentiate whether neuropsychiatric symptoms are caused by SLE or by other reasons such as primary mental disorders or...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 14, 2020)

Hydroxychloroquine inhibits dengue, Zika, ebola, rabies, influenza A & B, HSV-1, HIV-1, etc.

2015 Taiwan/Japan  Hydroxychloroquine-Inhibited Dengue Virus is Associated with Host Defense Machinery








						Hydroxychloroquine-inhibited dengue virus is associated with host defense machinery - PubMed
					

Hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) is an antimalarial drug also used in treating autoimmune diseases. Its antiviral activity was demonstrated in restricting HIV infection in vitro; however, the clinical implications remain controversial. Infection with dengue virus (DENV) is a global public health...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Antimalarial Treatment May Have a Time-Dependent Effect on Lupus Survival: Data from a Multinational Latin American Inception Cohort








						Antimalarial treatment may have a time-dependent effect on lupus survival: data from a multinational Latin American inception cohort - PubMed
					

Antimalarial drugs were shown to have a protective effect, possibly in a time-dependent manner, on SLE survival. These results suggest that the use of antimalarial treatment should be recommended for patients with lupus.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....seem to have a protective effect on survival, as noted in a study from Spain conducted in a homogeneous Caucasian population, in which a decrease in mortality was evident.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 14, 2020)

40 minutes ago:

First COVID-19 Vaccine Tested in U.S. Poised for Final Testing








						AOL - News, Politics, Sports & Latest Headlines
					






					www.aol.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 16, 2020)

Not much detail to this report:

Russia Accused of Hacking Vaccine








						Coronavirus updates: UK, US, Canada accuse Russia of hacking virus vaccine trials. Get the latest here.
					

In other virus news: Georgia's governor voids mask orders in localities; GOP restricts attendance to Jacksonville convention; 1.3 million more jobless claims.




					www.tucson.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 16, 2020)

This is probably the world's leading candidate:

15 Jul 2020 Positive News on Oxford/AstraZeneca








						Positive news on Oxford/AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine could come Thursday: report
					

Positive news on initial trials of the University of Oxford's potential COVID-19 vaccine that has been licensed to AstraZeneca could be announced as soon as Thursday, ITV's political editor Robert Peston said, citing a source.  The potential vaccine is already in large-scale Phase III human...




					www.news.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 16, 2020)

The Dutch have a unique situation for COVID-19 in mink:

16 Jul 2020 COVID-19-Infected Mink, The Netherlands


			https://www.rijksoverheid.nl/actuee/nieuws/2020/07/15/nieuw-besmetting-covid-19-bij-nertsenbedrijf
		

'....The farm in Ledaecker includes 4500 mink dams. In total, 24 mink companies in The Netherlands have now been declared infected....The total adult mink population given was 2.32 million. This means that 20% of Dutch mink farms have already been infected....This event may lend the country's scientific community a unique opportunity to study the epidemiology of the virus in susceptible animal populations, in particular modes of spread, including aerogenic.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 17, 2020)

And another 93,000 minks in Spain:

Promedmail: 16 Jul 2020  COVID-19 in Spanish Mink








						Spain to cull 93,000 mink at a farm hit by coronavirus
					

Health authorities have ordered the culling of all 93,000 mink at a farm in eastern Spain to prevent human contagion after discovering that most of the animals there had been infected with the coronavirus.




					www.reuters.com
				




13 Jul 2020 Obituary: Dr. Donalde Kaye, Promedmail Associate Editor








						Donald Kaye, Infectious Disease News Editorial Board Member and mentor to many, dies at 88
					

Donald Kaye, MD, MACP, an influential infectious diseases clinician and researcher and longtime Infectious Disease News Editorial Board Member, died July 4 at the age of 88, his family announced.Kaye authored the informative and widely read “Eye on ID” column for Infectious Disease News since...




					www.healio.com
				



'....While a faculty member at Cornell, he trained and influenced future luminaries in infectious diseases, including Gerald Mandell, Merle Sand, and Anthony Fauci.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 17, 2020)

The report from Germany (post #391) shows TGEV coronavirus subsistence on steel surfaces at 20C for 28 days. We next link minks to TGEV:

Denmark / Mink TGEV








						Coronavirus infection in mink (Mustela vison). Serological evidence of infection with a coronavirus related to transmissible gastroenteritis virus and porcine epidemic diarrhea virus - PubMed
					

Antibodies to a transmissible gastroenteritis virus (TGEV)-related coronavirus have been demonstrated in mink sera by indirect immunofluorescence, peroxidase-linked antibody assays and immunoblotting. This is the first serological evidence of a specific coronavirus infection in mink. The...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




ACE2 / Human Colon Epithelia / SARS-CoV / Mink Lung Epithelia








						Exogenous ACE2 expression allows refractory cell lines to support severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus replication - PubMed
					

Of 30 cell lines and primary cells examined, productive severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (Urbani strain) (SARS-CoV) infection after low-multiplicity inoculation was detected in only six: three African green monkey kidney epithelial cell lines (Vero, Vero E6, and MA104), a human...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Are there msm followup reports for COVID-19 and salmon? This May 2020 report is for a salmon bafinivirus in goldfish, a member of the Coronaviridae:

Bacciliform Coronavirus / Chinook Salmon Bafinivirus (Nidovirus)








						Isolation of a Chinook Salmon Bafinivirus (CSBV) in Imported Goldfish Carassius auratus L. in the United Kingdom and Evaluation of Its Virulence in Resident Fish Species - PubMed
					

This is the first record of a fish nidovirus isolated from a consignment of goldfish at the United Kingdom (UK) border. The full-length viral genome was 25,985 nt, sharing a 97.9% nucleotide identity with the Chinook salmon bafinivirus (CSBV) NIDO with two deletions of 537 and 480 nt on the ORF...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....ultrastructural observations in renal tubule epithelial cells of goldfish showed cylindrical tubes with external spike-like structures. This is the first record of a fish nidovirus isolated from a consignment of goldfish.'

We mentioned Nidoviruses in post #18 of this thread, in answer to post #17: Did the Coronavirus Start as a Bioweapon?




__





						Did the coronavirus start as a bio weapon
					

Did the Chinese Coronavirus Start as a Bioweapon Program? | The China Report  Chinese sure wanted this shut down



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Also mentioned via Gorbalenya and Koonin, here:





__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

This was posted @ AFT one minute ago: Totally Misery -- Scene from a Chinese Hospital Twitter



					www.usmessageboard.com
				








__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

no it was from dog meat that had been bitten by a rabid skunk



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 17, 2020)

A Rab Trajectory

First, we link Dr. Zelenko's COVID-119 hydroxychloroquine treatment, which includes zinc, to lupus (also treated with hydroxychloroquine) and the Rab5- zinc finger assemblage:

Zinc Finger / Early Endosomal / Rab5








						Endosomal localization of the autoantigen EEA1 is mediated by a zinc-binding FYVE finger - PubMed
					

EEA1, a 162-kDa autoantigen associated with subacute cutaneous systemic lupus erythematosus, is a coiled-coil protein localized to early endosomes and cytosol. At its C terminus, the protein contains a cysteine-rich motif, which is shared with Vps27, Fab1, and Vac1, yeast proteins implicated in...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



 events of  h
Pubmed has no entries for Rab5 and hydroxychloroquine. Next is shown the link to ZIKA and (chloroquine [italics]):

Mar 2020 ZIKV / Rab5 & 7 / Chloroquine (co-authored work from London, Beijing, State Key Laboratory, CAS Key Laboratory of Special Pathogens, Wuhan Institute of Virology);








						Characterization of Zika Virus Endocytic Pathways in Human Glioblastoma Cells - PubMed
					

Zika virus (ZIKV) infections can cause microcephaly and neurological disorders. However, the early infection events of ZIKV in neural cells remain to be characterized. Here, by using a combination of pharmacological and molecular approaches and the human glioblastoma cell T98G as a model, we...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'...Importantly, ZIKV infection was inhibited by silencing of Rab5 and Rab7....ZIKV likely moves to Rab5-positive early endosomes and Rab7-positive late endosomes before depositing its RNA into the cytoplasm. Our study for the first time, described the early infection events of ZIKV in human glioblastoma cell line T 98G....We first observed that ZIKV infection was inhibited by chloroquine & NH(4)Cl, indicating a requirement of low intracellular pH.'

We next link Rab to ACE for the Chinese Red Belly Toad, Bombina maxima:

Bradykinin-Arg-Arg / Rab / ACE








						D-Arg0-Bradykinin-Arg-Arg, a Latent Vasoactive Bradykinin B2 Receptor Agonist Metabolically Activated by Carboxypeptidases - PubMed
					

We previously reported hypotensive and vasodilator effects from C-terminally extended bradykinin (BK) sequences that behave as B<sub>2</sub> receptor (B<sub>2</sub>R) agonists activated by vascular or plasma peptidases. D-Arg<sup>0</sup>-BK-Arg-Arg (r-BK-RR) is a novel prodrug peptide...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The amphibian bradykinin homologue, maximakinin....we previously described the brief hypotensive responses associated with tachycardia in response to the i.v. injection of increasingly low doses of bradykinin in anesthetized rats and the strong potentiation of the responses following pharmacologic ACE blockade....These results underscore the important role played by ACE, as the main r-BK-inactivating peptidase in the extracellular space....The active reaction product r-BK is itself cleared by ACE and in endosomes.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 17, 2020)

A Mar 2017 report links Zika to frogs and armadillos:









						Investigating the Potential Role of North American Animals as Hosts for Zika Virus - PubMed
					

The recent emergence of the mosquito-borne Zika virus (ZIKV) in the Americas has become a global public health concern. We describe a series of experimental infections designed to investigate whether animals within certain taxonomic groups in North America have the potential to serve as ZIKV...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Infectious virus was isolated from blood only in frogs and armadillos; however, the magnitude of viremia was low. leopard frogs, garter snakes....neutralizing antibodies were detected after infection in goats, rabbits, ducks, frogs and pigs. This study indicates that the animals tested to date are unlikely to act as animal reservoirs for ZIKV, but that rabbits and pigs could potentially serve as sentinel species. Understan ding the transmission cycle and maintenance of ZIKV in animals will help in developing surveillance programs and preventive measures for future outbreaks.'

For bacilliform coronaviruses, there is

Grass Carp, Ctenopharyngodon








						Identification and ultrastructural characterization of a novel virus from fish - PubMed
					

During routine investigations on fish, a virus (isolate DF 24/00) with novel morphological features and hitherto undescribed morphogenesis was isolated from a white bream (Blicca bjoerkna L.; Teleostei, order Cypriniformes). Cell-free virions consist of a rod-shaped nucleocapsid (120-150x19-22...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Nidovirus-Associated Pneumonia in Python








						Nidovirus-Associated Proliferative Pneumonia in the Green Tree Python (Morelia viridis) - PubMed
					

In 2014 we observed a noticeable increase in the number of sudden deaths among green tree pythons (<i>Morelia viridis</i>). Pathological examination revealed the accumulation of mucoid material within the airways and lungs in association with enlargement of the entire lung. We performed a full...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Gill-Associated Virus (Nidovirales) of Shrimp








						Gill-associated virus of Penaeus monodon prawns: an invertebrate virus with ORF1a and ORF1b genes related to arteri- and coronaviruses - PubMed
					

A 20089 nucleotide (nt) sequence was determined for the 5' end of the (+)-ssRNA genome of gill-associated virus (GAV), a yellow head-like virus infecting Penaeus monodon prawns. Clones were generated from a approximately 22 kb dsRNA purified from lymphoid organ total RNA of GAV-infected prawns...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Australian Nidovirus of Snapping Turtle, Myuchelys








						Identification of a novel nidovirus as a potential cause of large scale mortalities in the endangered Bellinger River snapping turtle (Myuchelys georgesi) - PubMed
					

In mid-February 2015, a large number of deaths were observed in the sole extant population of an endangered species of freshwater snapping turtle, Myuchelys georgesi, in a coastal river in New South Wales, Australia. Mortalities continued for approximately 7 weeks and affected mostly adult...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Its closest relatives having been described in pythons and lizards....At necropsy, animals were in poor body condition, had bilateral swollen eyelids and some animals had tan foci on the skin of the ventral thighs. Histological examination revealed peri-orbital, splenic, and nephric inflammation and necrosis....Bellinger River Virus is the name proposed.''


----------



## badger2 (Jul 17, 2020)

Having linked Rab7 to Zika, comparable is the Rab7 passage in Epstein's Inborn Errors of Development: The Molecular Basis of Clinical Disorders of Morphogenesis, the link was to Charcot-Marie-Tooth disease:

'Mutations in the small GTPase Rab7 cause a peripheral sensory neuropathy called Charcot-Marie-Tooth disease type 2B (CMT2B). Rab7 regulates the recruitment of dynein/dynactin to endocytic compartments and trafficking in the late endocytic pathway. Importantly, Rab7 was also shown to control the trafficking and signaling of the nerve growth factor receptor, TrkA, suggesting that Rab7 defects may contribute to neurodegeneration by affecting transport of neurotrophins of their receptors. Another type of CMT2A, is due to a loss-of-function mutation in the motor domain of the plus-end directed microtubule motor KIF1Bbeta. Studies in heterozygous kif1B+/- mice revealed that reducing the gene dosage leads to impaired anterograde axonal transport of synaptic vesicle precursors. This reinforces the idea that disturbed axonal transport is a major problem in CMT2A.'

Thus, a Pubmed keyword search, 'coronavirus charcot-marie-tooth' yielded only one reference:

Aug 2020  COVID-19 / ALS / Charcot-Marie-Tooth








						Amyotrophic lateral sclerosis care and research in the United States during the COVID-19 pandemic: Challenges and opportunities - PubMed
					

Coronavirus disease 2019 has created unprecedented challenges for amyotrophic lateral sclerosis (ALS) clinical care and research in the United States. Traditional evaluations for making an ALS diagnosis, measuring progression, and planning interventions rely on in-person visits that may now be...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'Johns Hopkins, Columbia University Neurological Institute, Cedars-Sinai, Emory U., Washington University School of Medicine, Hershey Medical Center, Duke U., Barrow Neurological Institute.

Conflict of Interest Statement.....R.B. has consulted for Modulus Pharmaceuticals, Mitochondria in Motion, Acurastem, Sarepta....and the Charcot-Marie-Tooth Association.'

R.B. is Cedars-Sinai, Los Angeles.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 18, 2020)

The entries at Pubmed for the mRNA-1273 vaccine are not in chronological order. It is curious why Pubmed decides on this monkey-wrenching format only recently. We will arrange the five mRNA-1273 entries in a chron:

14 Jul 2020  Moderna Vaccine Phase I








						Moderna Phase 1 results show coronavirus vaccine safe, induces immune response
					

Moderna Inc's <MRNA.O> experimental vaccine for COVID-19 showed it was safe and provoked immune responses in all 45 healthy volunteers in an ongoing early-stage study, U.S. researchers reported on Tuesday.  No study volunteers experienced a serious side effect, but more than half reported mild...




					www.news.yahoo.com
				



'...."If your vaccine can induce a response comparable with natural infection, that's a winner," Fauci said in a telephone interview.'

11 Jun 2020








						SARS-CoV-2 mRNA Vaccine Development Enabled by Prototype Pathogen Preparedness - PubMed
					

A SARS-CoV-2 vaccine is needed to control the global COVID-19 public health crisis. Atomic-level structures directed the application of prefusion-stabilizing mutations that improved expression and immunogenicity of betacoronavirus spike proteins. Using this established immunogen design, the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




5 May 2020 








						An Evidence Based Perspective on mRNA-SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine Development - PubMed
					

The first outbreak of coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) caused by the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) occurred in Wuhan, Hubei Province, China, in late 2019. The subsequent COVID-19 pandemic rapidly affected the health and economy of the world. The global approach...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




6 Ap 2020








						A Comprehensive Literature Review on the Clinical Presentation, and Management of the Pandemic Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) - PubMed
					

Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) is a declared global pandemic. There are multiple parameters of the clinical course and management of the COVID-19 that need optimization. A hindrance to this development is the vast amount of misinformation present due to scarcely sourced manuscript preprints...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




1 Ap 2020








						[Progress and challenge of vaccine development against 2019-novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV)] - PubMed
					

The outbreak of 2019-novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV) infection poses a serious threat to global public health. Vaccination is an effective way to prevent the epidemic of the virus. 2019-nCoV along with severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV) and Middle East respiratory syndrome...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We have already shown how amino acid sequences can be turned into music as a study aid in the Music Forum, Evolution of the Saxophone. Arrange piano keys (for instance) as we have done for sax. See chart in post #2. Now the reader can listen to the music at precisely the point targeted by the vaccine: position 1273 of the COVID-19 spike protein:

Scroll down to sequences:





						UniProt
					






					www.uniprot.org
				



'....SEPVLKGVKL  HYT....'

The threonine is position 1273.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 18, 2020)

This from Avian Flu Talk, antibody decline is an important issue:









						Studies show coronavirus antibodies may fade fast, raising questions about vaccines
					

Recent studies indicate that the human body does not retain the antibodies that build up...




					www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 18, 2020)

ACE (angiotensin-converting enzyme) blockade was mentioned in post #756 for maximakinin from the Chinese Red Belly toad, Bombina maxima. Ace blockade is also from the venom of Bothrops jararaca, which interesting history is here:

Snakes and Hypertension


			https://www.anesthesiology.pubs.asahq.org/article.aspx?articleid=2588672
		

'....Bothrops jararaca....teprotide....saralasin.'

Linking another suspected COVID-19 intermediate host, is the venom from Bungarus flaviceps which does (not [italics]) interfere with ACE:

Isolation of the Major Lethal Toxin in the Venom of Bungarus flaviceps








						Isolation of the major lethal toxin in the venom of Bungarus flaviceps - PubMed
					

The major lethal toxin in the venom of Bungarus flaviceps has been isolated by ion-exchange chromatography, absorption chromatography and RP-HPLC with a 14-fold purification and an overall yield of 16.5% of the lethal toxicity contained in crude venom. Its sublethal dose (LD(50)) determined in...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The toxin has PLA activity but is free of ACE activity.'

If COVID-19's target receptor is ACE, it would likely choose Bungarus over Bothrops.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 18, 2020)

Snakes and Hypertension








						Snakes and Hypertension
					

Supplemental Digital Content is available in the text.




					anesthesiology.pubs.asahq.org


----------



## badger2 (Jul 18, 2020)

The vaccine is targeting the prefusion spike (before [italics]) conformational changes occur in either early or late endosomes mentioned earlier in the thread (as happens with Rab5 & Rab7 for Zika).


----------



## badger2 (Jul 18, 2020)

Bombina-Hydroxychloroquine Trajectory

Jul 2020 COVID-19 Hydroxychloroquine Timeline of Evidence








						Does hydroxychloroquine combat COVID-19? A timeline of evidence - PubMed
					

Does hydroxychloroquine combat COVID-19? A timeline of evidence




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Body Temperature Recovery Time, d*....(*= results are statistically significant)....Treatment Arm, 2.2, Control Arm, 3.2.'

Bombesin has controversial action. In some cases, it can lower body temperature by 5 degrees, in others, temp is increased.

Chinese Red Belly toad, Bombina maxima, was posted at #756 for maximakinin, ACE blockade for the Rab-ACE connection and bradykinin which is cleared by ACE.


Bombesin




__





						Bombesin - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....European Fire-Bellied Toad, Bombina bombina.'

In the study below, preoptic area resonates with conjunctivitis in COVID-19-suspected host, Cheremys.

Brs-3-Expressing Neurons / Body Temperature








						Brs3 neurons in the mouse dorsomedial hypothalamus regulate body temperature, energy expenditure, and heart rate, but not food intake - PubMed
					

Bombesin-like receptor 3 (BRS3) is an orphan G-protein-coupled receptor that regulates energy homeostasis and heart rate. We report that acute activation of Brs3-expressing neurons in the dorsomedial hypothalamus (DMH<sup>Brs3</sup>) increased body temperature (Tb), brown adipose tissue...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....We report that acute activation of (bombesin receptors) Brs-3-expressing neurons in the dorsomedial hypothalamus increases body temperature. We found that the preoptic area provides major input (excitatory and inhibitory) to DMH Brs-3 neurons.'

There is a link to cholecystokinin:

Cholecystokinin-Induced Desensitization








						Cholecystokinin-induced desensitization of enzyme secretion in dispersed acini from guinea pig pancreas - PubMed
					

Incubating dispersed acini from guinea pig pancreas with cholecystokinin and then washing the cells to remove cholecystokinin reduced the subsequent stimulation of amylase secretion caused by pancreatic secretagogues, whose actions are mediated by release of cellular calcium (i.e...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Bombesin-Induced Desensitization








						Bombesin-induced desensitization of enzyme secretion in dispersed acini from guinea pig pancreas - PubMed
					

Incubating dispersed acini from guinea pig pancreas with bombesin and then washing the cells to remove bombesin reduced the subsequent stimulation of amylase secretion caused by bombesin, litorin, or ranatensin by as much as 80%, but did not alter the stimulation of amylase secretion caused by...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 18, 2020)

Bombesin Trajectory, continued

TRPV1 is a vanilloid receptor linked to pain.

Spinal Bombesin-Responsive Neurons/ Chloroquine / TRPV1








						Role of spinal bombesin-responsive neurons in nonhistaminergic itch - PubMed
					

Intrathecal administration of the neurotoxin bombesin-saporin reduces or abolishes pruritogen-evoked scratching behavior. We investigated whether spinal neurons that respond to intradermal (ID) injection of pruritogens also respond to spinal superfusion of bombesin and vice versa. Single-unit...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....chloroquine- and bombesin-sensitive spinal neurons signal itch from the skin.'

Superficial Dorsal Horn








						Intradermal endothelin-1 excites bombesin-responsive superficial dorsal horn neurons in the mouse - PubMed
					

Endothelin-1 (ET-1) has been implicated in nonhistaminergic itch. Here we used electrophysiological methods to investigate whether mouse superficial dorsal horn neurons respond to intradermal (id) injection of ET-1 and whether ET-1-sensitive neurons additionally respond to other pruritic and...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....bombesin....chloroquine.'

Pubmed search 'trpv1 coronavirus' yields 2 references:

COVID-19 / TRPV1








						The role of afferent pulmonary innervation in ARDS associated with COVID-19 and potential use of resiniferatoxin to improve prognosis: A review - PubMed
					

Acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS) is one of the major causes of mortality associated with COVID-19 disease. Many patients will require intensive care with ventilatory support. Despite progress and best efforts, the mortality rates projected remain high. Historical data outlook points...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




COPD / Smoking / TRPV1 Signaling








						Flavonoids isolated from loquat (Eriobotrya japonica) leaves inhibit oxidative stress and inflammation induced by cigarette smoke in COPD mice: the role of TRPV1 signaling pathways - PubMed
					

Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD) is a chronic, progressive lung disease with few successful treatments, and is strongly associated with cigarette smoking (CS). Since the novel coronavirus has spread worldwide seriously, there is growing concern that patients who have chronic...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 18, 2020)

Further underscoring the importance of Dr. Zelenko's addition of zinc, is this study:

Jun 2020 Zinc Additives May Be Required








						Improving the efficacy of Chloroquine and Hydroxychloroquine against SARS-CoV-2 may require Zinc additives - A better synergy for future COVID-19 clinical trials - PubMed
					

The recent outbreak of coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19), is now officially declared as a pandemic by the World Health Organization. As of now, there is no known effective pharmaceutical agent against the SARS-CoV-2 virus. However, several precautionary measures have been prescribed to prevent...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 19, 2020)

Posted in #765 was the resiniferatoxin link to COVID-19:

COVID-19 / TRPV1 / Resiniferatoxin


			https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32292906
		


on that Pubmed page are similar articles, and the reader can see the kinnin link to bombesin and bradykinin:

Kallikrein-Kinin Blockade








						Kallikrein-kinin blockade in patients with COVID-19 to prevent acute respiratory distress syndrome - PubMed
					

COVID-19 patients can present with pulmonary edema early in disease. We propose that this is due to a local vascular problem because of activation of bradykinin 1 receptor (B1R) and B2R on endothelial cells in the lungs. SARS-CoV-2 enters the cell via ACE2 that next to its role in RAAS is needed...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Resiniferatoxin








						Resiniferatoxin - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Euphorbia resinifera








						Euphorbia resinifera - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The 'original' Pubmed entry for resiniferatoxin, (although we have yet to confirm the chronological order), is here:









						Casein kinase II regulates N-methyl-D-aspartate receptor activity in spinal cords and pain hypersensitivity induced by nerve injury - PubMed
					

Increased N-methyl-d-aspartate receptor (NMDAR) activity and phosphorylation in the spinal cord are critically involved in the synaptic plasticity and central sensitization associated with neuropathic pain. However, the mechanisms underlying increased NMDAR activity in neuropathic pain...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....mediated by GABA and glycine in the spinal cord through increased proteolysis of K+-Cl-cotransporter-2 mediated by calpain.'

GABA and glycine link aspartate, above. In post #702 of 9 Jul 2020, was shown the COVID mutation and the dengue link, though the latter could be a coincidence. COVID-19 mutation was from aspartic acid 614 to glycine 614.




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

This today from Avian Flu Talk:  Kazakhstan: Unknown Pneumonia Deadlier Than COVID-19 https://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy/article/3092563/chinese-embassy-warns-deadly-unknown-pneumonia-kazakhstan '....death rate of this disease is much higher than the novel coronavirus.'



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




We are yet to verify the abstract #, though here is an intriguing link to Chrysemys conjunctivitis and its ACE2 receptors:

'remdesivir, aerosol antiviral in humid heat vaporization....together with antiseptic-antiviral oral gargles and povidone-iodine eye drops for conjunctiva (0,8-5% conjunctival congestion) would attack the virus directly through the receptors to which it binds, significantly decreasing viral replication, risk of evolution to phenotypes IV & V, reducing hospitalization and therefore death.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 19, 2020)

COVID-19 / TRPV1








						The role of afferent pulmonary innervation in ARDS associated with COVID-19 and potential use of resiniferatoxin to improve prognosis: A review - PubMed
					

Acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS) is one of the major causes of mortality associated with COVID-19 disease. Many patients will require intensive care with ventilatory support. Despite progress and best efforts, the mortality rates projected remain high. Historical data outlook points...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 19, 2020)

The remdesivir excerpt of post #767 (Boston/Italy, dated Nov 2020) is here:








						A new pharmacological approach based on remdesivir aerosolized administration on SARS-CoV-2 pulmonary inflammation: A possible and rational therapeutic application - PubMed
					

The new zoonotic coronavirus (SARS-CoV-2) responsible for coronavirus disease (COVID-19) is a new strain of coronavirus not previously seen in humans and which appears to come from bat species. It originated in Wuhan, Hubei Province, China, and spread rapidly throughout the world, causing over...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 19, 2020)

We've already mentioned the Lombardian chikungunya outbreak of 2007.

Anti-Chikungunya Resiniferatoxin








						LC-MS²-Based dereplication of Euphorbia extracts with anti-Chikungunya virus activity - PubMed
					

Recently, phorbol esters from Euphorbiaceae have been shown to elicit potent and selective antiviral activity on the replication of Chikungunya virus (CHIKV) in cell culture. With the objective to found new compounds with anti-CHIKV activities, 45 extracts from various plant parts of 11...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Jun 2019 Macrocyclic Diterpenoids / Chikungunya








						Macrocyclic Diterpenoids from Euphorbiaceae as A Source of Potent and Selective Inhibitors of Chikungunya Virus Replication - PubMed
					

Macrocyclic diterpenoids produced by plants of the Euphorbiaceae family are of considerable interest due to their high structural diversity; and their therapeutically relevant biological properties. Over the last decade many studies have reported the ability of macrocyclic diterpenoids to...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Since the thyroid is the sexual gland par excellence, and since there is also an iodinated resiniferatoxin, we re-mention the Chrysemys thyroid link:

Chrysemys / Thyroid / Chloroquine








						Specific uptake, dissociation, and degradation of 125I-labeled insulin in isolated turtle (Chrysemys dorbigni) thyroid glands - PubMed
					

Thyroid glands from turtles (Chrysemys dorbigni) pretreated with potassium iodide were incubated with 125I-insulin in the presence or absence of unlabeled insulin, in order to study its specific uptake. At 24 degrees, the specific uptake reached a plateau at 180 min of incubation. The dose of...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Hydroxychloroquine is anti-chikungunya, though chloroquine enhances chikungunya:

May 2018  Chloroquine-Enhanced Chikungunya








						Paradoxical Effect of Chloroquine Treatment in Enhancing Chikungunya Virus Infection - PubMed
					

Since 2005, Chikungunya virus (CHIKV) re-emerged and caused numerous outbreaks in the world, and finally, was introduced into the Americas in 2013. The lack of CHIKV-specific therapies has led to the use of non-specific drugs. Chloroquine, which is commonly used to treat febrile illnesses in the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 19, 2020)

It is finally pleasing to connect the hepatitis excerpts so far in this thread, with the discoverer of the Australian antigen and head of NASA Astrobiology, Baruch S. Blumberg. This is also a Wuhan connection, and note the dates:

8 Jul 2020  Beijing, Baruch S. Blumberg Hepatitis B Foundation, Western University, London, Ontario, GILT / SARS-Cov-2








						LY6E Restricts Entry of Human Coronaviruses, Including Currently Pandemic SARS-CoV-2 - PubMed
					

C3A is a subclone of the human hepatoblastoma HepG2 cell line with strong contact inhibition of growth. We fortuitously found that C3A was more susceptible to human coronavirus HCoV-OC43 infection than HepG2, which was attributed to the increased efficiency of virus entry into C3A cells. In an...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'gamma-interferon-inducible lysosome/endosome-localized thiolreductase (GILT)....'

This is also a connection to the second suspected intermediate COVID-19 host, Pelodiscus sinensis, recalling that this turtle soup was being fed to quarantined Wuhanians (previous post).

Jan 2019 Pelodiscus / GILT (Wuhan State Key Laboratory of Freshwater Ecology, Jiangxi Normal University)








						Identification and characterization of the interferon-γ-inducible lysosomal thiol reductase gene in Chinese soft-shelled turtle, Pelodiscus sinensis - PubMed
					

The reduction of disulfide bonds of exogenous antigens is crucial to the MHC-II class antigen processing and presenting pathway and is catalysed by interferon-γ-inducible lysosomal thiol reductase (GILT). In this study, a reptile GILT gene from Chinese soft-shelled turtle, Pelodiscus sinensis...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 19, 2020)

From the LY6E trajectory one finds CD59:

1990 CD59








						The CD59 antigen is a structural homologue of murine Ly-6 antigens but lacks interferon inducibility - PubMed
					

A cDNA encoding the human leukocyte antigen CD59 has been isolated from the erythroid cell line K-562 and its identity confirmed through expression in COS cells. Northern blotting reveals three message species of approximately 800, 1400 and 2000 bases in size, which are constitutively expressed...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Nov 2019  CD59 / SNARE / Insulin Exocytosis








						A cryptic non-GPI-anchored cytosolic isoform of CD59 controls insulin exocytosis in pancreatic β-cells by interaction with SNARE proteins - PubMed
					

CD59 is a glycosylphosphatidylinositol (GPI)-anchored cell surface inhibitor of the complement membrane attack complex (MAC). We showed previously that CD59 is highly expressed in pancreatic islets but is down-regulated in rodent models of diabetes. CD59 knockdown but not enzymatic removal of...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The SNARE trajectory leads back to Rab7 and Charcot-Marie-Tooth, previous post, on the following page of the same chapter via Epstein's Inborn Errors of Development:

'The first disease-causing mutations in SNARE proteins were recently discovered. A deletion in the gene encoding SNAP-29 was found to cause neurocutaneous CEDNIK syndrome (Cerebral dysgenesis, neuropathy, ichthyosis, and palmoplantar keratoderma syndrome).....FHL, the second SNARE defect identified, is cause by mutations in syntaxin 11 or Munc13-4. Munc13-4 is a Rab27a effector involved in mast cell degranulation.

Rab27a acts as a component of the myosin 5a receptor on melanosomes, and the Rab27a-myosin 5a int5eraction is mediated by melanophilin. Rab27a is also expressed in cytotoxic T-lymphocytes....'
(Epstein, op cit)

Recalling that the Chrysemys thyroid and chloroquine study (previous post) linked insulin:








						Specific uptake, dissociation, and degradation of 125I-labeled insulin in isolated turtle (Chrysemys dorbigni) thyroid glands - PubMed
					

Thyroid glands from turtles (Chrysemys dorbigni) pretreated with potassium iodide were incubated with 125I-insulin in the presence or absence of unlabeled insulin, in order to study its specific uptake. At 24 degrees, the specific uptake reached a plateau at 180 min of incubation. The dose of...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 19, 2020)

From Promedmail, we learn more on COVID-19 mutations:

Enhanced Transmission


			https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.07.13.20152959v1.full.pdf
		

'....In Western Europe, the A23403G-C14408T subclade dominated while in the U.S., the A23403G-C14408T-G25563T mutant became the dominant strain in New York and parts of California....We postulated that in areas with high numbers of these co-circulating subclades, a person may be serially infected. The second infection may trigger a hyperinflammatory response similar to the antibody-dependent enhancement (ADE) response, which could explain the ARDS-like manifestations observed in people with co-morbidity who may mount insufficient levels of neutralizing antibodies against the first infection. Further studies are necessary, but the implications of such a mechanism will need to be considered for all current COVID-19 vaccine designs.

C14408T = RNA-dependent RNA polymerase

A23403G = spike protein gene

G25563T = Orf1a


----------



## badger2 (Jul 19, 2020)

The report above continues:

'The third subclade contained an additional missense nucleotide substitution in Orf3a (G25563T). These missense mutations led to non-conservative amino acid substitutions in the spike protein (D614G), RNA-dependent RNA polymerase (P323L), and Orf3a protein (Q57H).
....
In U.S., most of the sequence submissions were from New York and California. The proportion of A23403G-C14408T mutant in San Diego vs San Francisco was 18.9% vs 14.3%, respectively, while the frequencies of the A23403G-C14408T-G25563T were 66.7% vs 41.6%, respectively.

To determine where the subclades originated, we examined the sequences deposited from China. Of 742 sequences from China deposited mostly from Jan through Mar, we found 15 (2%) A23403G, 19 (2.6%) A23403G-C14408T and 8 (1.1%) A23403GC14408T-G25563T strains. Thus the latter two dominant nucleotide variants in Europe and the U.S. most likely originated in China and greatly expanded in these regions.

Interestingly, in California that had a relatively low CFR, the epidemic started with the triple mutant clade, but by May, the A23403G-C14408T mutant took over.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 20, 2020)

More good COVID-19 news.
1 hr. ago
Oxford's Vaccine








						Oxford’s COVID-19 vaccine is starting to look like a winner
					

Oxford researchers have developed a potential vaccine for COVID-19.  Early testing in more than 1,000 clinical trial participants indicates the treatment is both safe and effective.  Epidemiology breakthroughs aren’t our usual subject matter here at TNW, but the opportunity to finally publish...




					www.aol.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 20, 2020)

The Lancet Report of post #775:

'In the ChAdOx1 nCoV-19 groups, spike-specific T-cell responses peaked on day 14 (median 856 spot-forming cells per million peripheral blood mononuclear cells, IQR 493-1802; n=43). Anti-spike IgG responses rose by day 28 (median 157 ELISA units [EU], 96-317; n=127), and were boosted following a second dose (639 EU, 360-792; n=10). Neutralising antibody responses against SARS-CoV-2 were detected in 32 (91%) of 35 participants after a single does when measured in MNA 80 and in 35 (100%) participants when measured in PRNT 50. After a booster does, all participants had neutralising activity (nine of nine in MNA 80 at day 42 and ten of ten in Marburg VN on day 56).'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 20, 2020)

Remarkably, a Pubmed search, 'spike-specific t-cells,' retrieves only one reference, and that reference has 60 co-authors! We mentioned the RBD in posts #174 and #633.









						Broad and strong memory CD4 + and CD8 + T cells induced by SARS-CoV-2 in UK convalescent COVID-19 patients - PubMed
					

COVID-19 is an ongoing global crisis in which the development of effective vaccines and therapeutics will depend critically on understanding the natural immunity to the virus, including the role of SARS-CoV-2-specific T cells. We have conducted a study of 42 patients following recovery from...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 20, 2020)

We mentioned the music in post #759, and it's available as well for the study of ebola vaccine:

9 Jun 2020  CTL Peptide Vaccine / COVID-19








						An effective CTL peptide vaccine for Ebola Zaire Based on Survivors' CD8+ targeting of a particular nucleocapsid protein epitope with potential implications for COVID-19 vaccine design - PubMed
					

The 2013-2016 West Africa EBOV epidemic was the biggest EBOV outbreak to date. An analysis of virus-specific CD8+ T-cell immunity in 30 survivors showed that 26 of those individuals had a CD8+ response to at least one EBOV protein. The dominant response (25/26 subjects) was specific to the EBOV...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....We show that a 9-amino-acid peptide NP44-52 (YQVNNLEEI) located in a conserved region of EBOV NP provides protection against morbidity and mortality after mouse-adapted EBOV challenge.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 20, 2020)

The ebola vaccine, above, is co-authored by

1. Flow Pharma (California)
2. La Jolla Institute of Allergy and Immunity (California)
3.Columbia University, New York
4. University of Texas
5. Sao Paulo, Brazil
6. University of Macau (China)
7.Massachusetts General Hospital 
 A COVID-19 link to these institutions would be Brain Foley (Los Alamos National Labs) who was at one time, if not mistaken, at La Jolla.


----------



## Desperado (Jul 20, 2020)

So now it is snake meat!!!!  What happen to the theory of Wuhan Bat Wings?   keep making up phony stories and give China a pass on a biological attack on the US


----------



## badger2 (Jul 20, 2020)

Foley is one of the co-authors for the Los Alamos / Wuhan / U. of California study that mentions likely intermediate COVID-19 hosts, Cheremys and Pelodiscus.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 20, 2020)

Gotta wonder why someone would bother posting nothing but 100 replies to himself of nothing but copy and paste. Just post a link, and if no one is replying but YOU, take the hint and move on.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 20, 2020)

Dumbass #782: We're not replying to one self. We're posting to get the information in one place on the internet.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 20, 2020)

University of Washington's RNA vaccine is in the news:

20 Jul 2020  UW Vaccine








						UW Medicine: COVID-19 Vaccine Delivers 'Promising Results'
					

UW Medicine says their COVID-19 vaccine has worked well in mice and models well for primates, and could be tested on humans soon.




					www.news.yahoo.com
				



'....testing by the end of summer.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 20, 2020)

Not good. This could be the straw for hospital space:

Florida Reports 10,347 New COVID-19 Cases








						Florida reports 10,347 new COVID-19 cases
					

FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla. - Another 10,347 cases of COVID-19 were posted Monday in Florida, a number that maintains the state's status as one of the worst-hit parts of the U.S. Gov. Ron DeSantis, whose leadership has come under criticism as the state's cases soared, had a news conference Monday...




					www.news.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 20, 2020)

The problem is to be tested to know for certain about antibodies.

US Governor Calls For Plasma Donors As Virus Rages








						US governor calls for plasma donors as virus rages
					

Florida's governor Ron DeSantis pleaded Monday for COVID-19 survivors to donate blood plasma to help save lives, as hospitals rapidly fill up and supplies of antiviral drugs run short. The situation in the Sunshine State is dire, with more than 9,500 coronavirus patients hospitalized and just 18...




					www.news.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 20, 2020)

A case of reinfection from Israel:









						Israeli doctor reinfected with coronavirus 3 months after recovering
					

This is the second case at Sheba Medical Center in which a patient recovered from the virus and was subsequently reinfected.




					m.jpost.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 21, 2020)

Currently, its Chinese hackers who are accused:

21 Jul 2020  Virus Rates 10 Times Higher








						Coronavirus updates: US reports more than 1,000 deaths for the first time since May 29; CDC says virus rates 10x higher
					

Florida reported a record number of new hospitalizations. Marriott will require hotel guests to wear masks. Latest COVID-19 news.




					www.news.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 21, 2020)

Both Russia and China have now been accused.

Chinese Hackers








						DOJ charges alleged Chinese hackers for stealing trade secrets, targeting firms working on COVID-19 vaccine
					

The Justice Department has announced an 11-count indictment charging two alleged Chinese hackers accused of carrying out a massive global cyber intrusion campaign on behalf of the Chinese government in which they stole "hundreds of millions of dollars" worth of trade secrets, and most recently...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 23, 2020)

Economic hurdles to vaccine acceptance, and Chicago's COVID-19 status in the news today:









						Coronavirus in Illinois updates: Here’s what’s happening Thursday with COVID-19 in the Chicago area
					

As COVID-19 cases rise in neighboring states, Illinois has expanded testing across the state and on Wednesday announced the highest number of new cases in the month of July with 1,598. There were 23 deaths reported. “Let me start with the unfortunate truth, COVID-19 has not gone away and it...




					www.news.yahoo.com
				




mRNA-1273 Vaccine








						Moderna: Tricky Road Ahead for mRNA-1273, Says 5-Star Analyst
					

Investors of Moderna (MRNA) slept soundly last weekend, as shares ended each session in the green during the week. Saving the best for last, on Friday July 17, Moderna posted a 16% uptick after it was revealed that the European Union (EU) might purchase Moderna’s experimental COVID-19 vaccine...




					www.finance.yahoo.com
				



'....we continue to find mrna attractive.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 23, 2020)

Here is one of Zelenko's hydroxychloroquine-azithromycin-zinc videos:









						YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## badger2 (Jul 23, 2020)

The zinc sequence in the video begins at timepoint 16:00. At 17:00 hcq has different mechanisms of action. At 18:08: ' "The synergy of the three (hcq, zinc and azithromycin), in the right time frame, is absolutely lethal to the virus." '


----------



## badger2 (Jul 23, 2020)

At one point in the video, Zelenko confuses lysozymes with endosomes, and Zelenko and Smith have come under fire in the following report. Nevertheless, we will attempt to show, through scientific reports, that the Zelenko-Smith approach to COVID-19 is potent.









						Drs. Vladimir Zelenko and Stephen Smith: Abandoning evidence-based medicine to promote unproven drugs for COVID-19
					

Drs. Vladimir Zelenko and Stephen Smith have been claiming that hydroxychloroquine is a miracle drug based on anecdotes, which is irresponsible.




					respectfulinsolence.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 23, 2020)

In our schizoanalysis of the report on Zelenko, we first note that the report is by an ambiguous entity known as Orac. Orac promises the reader that there will be more in-depth information on Drs. Smith and Zelenko, though leaves out any further information of the origin of the cocktail, tracing it back to a certain Raoult.

Orac mentions arrhythmias and EKG changes, whereas our mention of arrhytmias in post #688 of this thread, includes EKGs by default due to the the rhythm-stabilizing pharmacodynamics of procyanidin.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 23, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



Not everyone.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 23, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Everyone.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Speak for yourself.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


EVERYONE.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



NOPE. You don't get to speak for others, only yourself. But believe what you want.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Does everyone breathe?


----------



## buttercup (Jul 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



We weren't talking about breathing.   Look, you can believe what you want, but the fact remains that there are people who will simply not eat certain things, no matter what, under any circumstances.  Your problem is that you are projecting your own mindset on to everyone else. That may apply to most people, but it doesn't apply to all people.  That's why I keep telling you to speak for yourself.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 24, 2020)

Budesonide is in the news from a Texas doctor (Current Events). It links to posts #613 & 614 of this thread. A glucocorticoid, it seems to be acting as an inflammatory agent.

Continuing from post #795, origins of the Zelenko cocktail:

Didier Raoult / New York Times Magazine








						He Was a Science Star. Then He Promoted a Questionable Cure for Covid-19. (Published 2020)
					

The man behind Trump’s favorite unproven treatment has made a great career assailing orthodoxy. His claim of a 100 percent cure rate shocked scientists around the world.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 24, 2020)

Recall that Zelenko Protocol uses zinc, Raoult's apparently does not. Here the Germans also apparently leave out the zinc:

23 Jul 2020








						Why hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine don't block coronavirus infection of human lung cells
					

The Research Brief is a short take about interesting academic work. The big ideaA paper came out in Nature on July 22 that further underscores earlier studies that show that neither the malaria drug hydroxychloroquine nor chloroquine prevents SARS-CoV-2 – the virus that causes COVID-19 – from...




					www.news.yahoo.com
				



'....need an enzyme called cathepsin L for the virus to successfully infect them....In human lung cells, which have very low levels of cathepsin L enzyme, the virus uses TMPRSS2 to enter the cell. But because this enzyme is not controlled by acidity, neither hydroxychloroquine nor chloroquine can block SARS-CoV-2 from infecting the lungs or stop the virus from replicating.

Zelenko's zinc thus acts on virus-infected lung cells, and especially virus replication. So we go back in the thread, following this:

Host Factors in Coronavirus Replication








						Host Factors in Coronavirus Replication - PubMed
					

Coronaviruses are pathogens with a serious impact on human and animal health. They mostly cause enteric or respiratory disease, which can be severe and life threatening, e.g., in the case of the zoonotic coronaviruses causing severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) and Middle East Respiratory...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....HnRNP Q, or SYNCRIP, also binds the 5' proximal part of the MHV genome and its knockdown decreased MHV RNA synthesis and virus replication....In an analogy to SYNCRIP, zinc-finger CCHC-type and RNA-binding motif (MADP1) was shown to bind the 5' end of the SARS-CoV and IBV genome.'

The Raoult article mentions Zika, but does not mention zinc. Zelenko and the zinc-finger early endosomal Rab5 in lupus and in Zika was mentioned in post #756, and in #755 the Denmark mink and TGEV, which latter virus can subsist on steel surfaces for up to 28 days. Finally, in post #740 was mentioned Argentina / T-bet and the zinc-finger-activated glucocorticoid receptor.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...




If you wanted to talk about suicide, you should have said so.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I wasn't talking about suicide, I would find something else to eat.   Since we're bringing up silly hypothetical scenarios, let me ask you a question.  If you were on a plane that crashed during a blizzard in the Andes, and there was no food at all anywhere, nothing around but the body of your dead three-year-old child, would you eat the flesh of your daughter?


----------



## Crixus (Jul 25, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart




Hm. I don't think this is 100% accurate. I don't think it's the food, I think it's the cleanliness. The Chinese are just a gross people.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2020)

Crixus said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> ...


Upon what do you base that comment?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


I don't have a three year-old daughter.

You seem to want to talk about suicide again.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...




That Chinese folks in China are gross people? Let's begin with the wet markets. They are nothing unique. We have them here. Maybe not have, dogs, and bugs, but we have them. The difference is here we have health inspectors who make sure they are clean, and that live animals are kept humanly. China doesn't have this. And the other part I base my opinion on is how them that live here in Galveston act. They throw their trash on the beach, they are extremely racist and have no idea how to act or be good guests. Honestly, we should have let the Japanese exterminate them before we got involved in WW2.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


How many wet markets have you been to in China? How many have you been in the US? How many have you been to in other countries?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Have you seen American tourists in China?


----------



## Crixus (Jul 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




In China, none, and I dont care to. Yes I have been to other "wet markets" In other countries, and I have been to many here, and I still frequent a few. Do I have an issue with cleanliness? Here, no I don't. While I may not be able to buy a black bears y'all bladder and some monkey testicles cut fresh off the monkey while I wait, I can get some pheasant, rabbit, chicken, fish and other stuff that I pick out while it's very much alive, have it clubbed over the head, cleaned, butchered and packaged, ot whole for me to deal with. Pretty much what they do in China and everyway else, except for the fact that here, health inspectors make sure the market isn't spreading shit like H1N1, or covid 19.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I know you didn't miss the word *hypothetical*, which was right there, in the second sentence.  Anyway, since you evaded the question, I'll take that as a "no."  So apparently we are in agreement that there are certain things some people simply will not eat. Thank you, have a good day!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



Are you still talking about suicide?


----------



## buttercup (Jul 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Nope, we already went over that. But thank you for confirming my original point, my work is done here!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2020)

Crixus said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Your reason for denouncing over a billion people and you have never even seen one. Interesting.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 25, 2020)

Crixus apparently has yet to learn añythiñg 
about covid-19 intermediate hosts.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


We went over that, but you still keep talking about suicide.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 25, 2020)

For those readers following the science of this thread, we will take an in-depth look at zinc against COVID-19.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




One what? Chi see person? Every nasty flue comes out of that shithole. They are nothing but a third world country that got smart phones and a nuclear reactor. Nothing to them but that. You will see the quality of the people as times begin to suck over there.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 25, 2020)

Starve a Fever, Feed a Cold

The study mentions Raoult:

Nutrition and COVID-19








						Symposium: Renin-angiotensin-aldosterone system and hypertension - PubMed
					

Symposium: Renin-angiotensin-aldosterone system and hypertension




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Hydroxychloroquine in combination with azithromycin has been particularly focused upon the results of a French study where 26 COVID-19 patients received the combination treatment vs. control groups. However, there were several issues with the study design, including its small sample size, the fact that the control groups were from different hospitals, the study was not blinded, and a myriad of other issues. While the study provided an indication that hydroxychloroquine was worth further investigation, its results have been blown out of proportion in the media. Hydroxychloroquine has even been prematurely touted as a "game-changer" by President Donald Trump of the United States, who has admonished that he may even consider taking this untested drug against COVID-19.
....
tbc


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2020)

Crixus said:


> ...They are nothing but a third world country that got smart phones and a nuclear reactor. Nothing to them but that. You will see the quality of the people as times begin to suck over there.


Is that the impression you were left with after all your time living there? Is that what you think of all the Chinese people you know well personally? You don't sound like a very good friend.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 25, 2020)

In the news, there is no apparent news about Russian areplivir (post #640).

Colchicine is from autumn crocus, Colchicum autumnale. The study of post #822 continues:

'Indeed, there is a focus on the anti-inflammatory drug, colchicine, which has been previously used effectively against cardiovascular disorders.
....
ACE inhibitors and angiotensin receptor blockers (ARBs)....higher level of ACE2 might increase susceptibility of cells to SARS-CoV-2 viral host entry and propagation, whereas on the other hand the activation of ACE2 may ameliorate the acute lung injury induced by SARS-CoV-2. Despite these concerns, the European Society of Cardiology recommends that patients continue their antihypertensive meds due to a lack of evidence. This may also have dietary implications due to the modulatory effects dietary patterns can have on hypertension, but also due to the fact that some foods are associated with high levels of ACE inhibitory peptides.'

The 'higher level of ACE2' mentioned above, omits an important factor which we mentioned in post #621: the amount of glycosylation of ACE2 is equally important: 'It is the amount of glycosylated ACE2 receptors, and not simply the amount of ACE2 alone that is responsible for the virus binding and fusion.'

Ethnic amounts of ACE2 receptors were mentioned on 13 Feb 2020, post 398, listed in decreasing order.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 25, 2020)

Again, we recall the proximity of the 2020 Italian COVID-19 epicenter in Lombardy to the 2007 chikungunya outbreak in the region, as we further investigate colchicine. Where these reports are failing, is precisely at the point where hydroxychloroquine differs from chloroquine:

Colchicine / Chikungunya-Induced Arthralgia








						A Case of Chikungunya Virus Induced Arthralgia Responsive to Colchicine - PubMed
					

Chikungunya virus is an emerging infectious disease that has started circulating throughout the Americas and Caribbean. It can lead to persistent arthralgia lasting months to years. Treatment has been symptomatic with nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory medications. This case report describes a trial...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Jul 2020 Colchicine / COVID-19 / Hydroxychloroquine








						Continuous hydroxychloroquine or colchicine therapy does not prevent infection with SARS-CoV-2: Insights from a large healthcare database analysis - PubMed
					

These findings raise doubts regarding the protective role of these medications in the battle against SARS-CoV-2 infection.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Aug 2020 Colchicine / COVID-19








						Colchicine and COVID-19 - PubMed
					

Colchicine and COVID-19




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Pharmacological differences twixt hcq and cq were post in #770, and (enhanced [italics]) chikungunya is at post #682.


----------



## BigDave (Jul 26, 2020)

Snake meat is some good eatin'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 28, 2020)

COVID-19 and Anosmia Genetics

We begin an loss of smell (anosmia) trajectory with this report:



			https://www.advances.sciencemag.org/content/early/202007/24/sciadv.abc5801.1
		

'....Of note, only dorsally-located sustentacular cells, which express the markers Sult1c1 and ACSM4 were positive for ACE2. Indeed, reanalysis of the ACE2-positive subset of human sustentacular cells revealed that all positive cells expressed genetic markers associated with dorsal epithelium....expression was observed in a fraction of Bowman's glands cells and HBCs....activated HBCs express higher ACE2 levels than resting cells.'

We next link COVID-19 SLC6A2 to the sulfur transporter SULT1c1:

'an abnormality of the sulfate transporter, which causes diastrophic dysplasia.'
(Epstein, Inborn Errors of Development, p. 4)

Diastrophic Dysplasia / Epiphyseal Dysplasia / SLC26A2








						Recessive multiple epiphyseal dysplasia - Clinical characteristics caused by rare compound heterozygous SLC26A2 genotypes - PubMed
					

Pathogenic sequence variants in the solute carrier family 26 member 2 (SLC26A2) gene result in lethal (achondrogenesis Ib and atelosteogenesis II) and non-lethal (diastrophic dysplasia and recessive multiple epiphyseal dysplasia, rMED) chondrodysplasias. We report on two new patients with rMED...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




SARS-CoV-2 Solute Carrier SLC6A19








						SARS-CoV-2 (COVID-19) structural and evolutionary dynamicome: Insights into functional evolution and human genomics - PubMed
					

The pandemic caused by severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) has challenged the speed at which laboratories can discover the viral composition and study health outcomes. The small ∼30-kb ssRNA genome of coronaviruses makes them adept at cross-species spread while enabling...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Keeping in mind that SULT1c1 is sulfotransferase in COVID-19-induced anosmia, this solute-carrier trajectory links to the epithelial cells of breast cancer:

SLCs / OATP1A2








						Chloroquine and Hydroxychloroquine Are Novel Inhibitors of Human Organic Anion Transporting Polypeptide 1A2 - PubMed
					

Chloroquine (CQ) and hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) are widely used to treat malaria and inflammatory diseases, long-term usage of which often causes severe side effects, especially retinopathy. Solute carrier transporters (SLCs) are important proteins responsible for the cellular uptake of endogenous...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




OATP1A2 Genetic Polymorphisms








						Genetic polymorphisms and function of the organic anion-transporting polypeptide 1A2 and its clinical relevance in drug disposition - PubMed
					

The solute carrier organic anion-transporting polypeptides (OATPs) are a family of transporter proteins that have been extensively recognized as key determinants of absorption, distribution, metabolism and excretion of various drugs because of their broad substrate specificity and wide tissue...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....OATP1A2 is nearly 10-fold higher in breast cancer....516 C>T (exon 5) variant showed a decreased uptake of estrone sulfate and MTX (methotrexate)....38T>C (exon 1) variant caused an isoleucine-to-threonine change, and increased uptake of estrone sulfate and MTX.'

Out of 12 shown polymorphisms in OATP1A2, four of them involve branched-chain amino acids. Recalling Aboriginal use of the tree, Codonocarpus for (apparently, though we have no access to the Australian government archives for this document) oral squamous cell carcinoma. In addition, Hegenauer's Chemotaxonomie der Pflanzen, shows particularly the (sequestering [italics]) of branched-chain amino acids as part of its biology.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Since the speculation of Cheremys as intermediate host of COVID-19 is science-based, and since Cheremys has been treated with chloroquine for helminth-caused conjunctivitis, development as an animal model for COVID-19 makes sense. The hydroxyl moiety added to chloroquine makes it more fit for human use. On the other hand, chloroquine in an animal model such as Cheremys infected with COVID-19 does not yet exist.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Next we link anoxia to solute carriers in the proposed COVID-19 intermediate host. Anoxia was mentioned in posts #596, 653, and 667.

Chrysemys / Anoxia Tolerance








						Anoxia tolerance in turtles: metabolic regulation and gene expression - PubMed
					

Freshwater turtles of the Trachemys and Chrysemys genera are champion facultative anaerobes able to survive for several months without oxygen during winter hibernation in cold water. They have been widely used as models to identify and understand the molecular mechanisms of natural anoxia...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....anoxia-responsive transmembrane solute carriers.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Previously, we pointed to a report that mentions Raoult's combination treatment for COVID-19: hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin, and the same report links antihypertensives:









						COVID-19: The Inflammation Link and the Role of Nutrition in Potential Mitigation - PubMed
					

The novel coronavirus disease (COVID-19) pandemic caused by severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) has engulfed the world, affecting more than 180 countries. As a result, there has been considerable economic distress globally and a significant loss of life. Sadly, the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....ACE inhibitors and angiotensin receptor blockers (ARBs) higher levels of ACE2 might increase susceptibility of cells to SARS-CoV-2 viral host entry and propagation, whereas on the other hand the activation of ACE2 may ameliorate the acute lung injury induced by SARS-CoV-2. Despite these concerns, the European Society of Cardiology recommends that patients continue their usual antihypertensive medications due to a lack of evidence. This may also have dietary implications....'

Blumberg (NASA Astrobiology) has used iminosugar decoys (deoxynojirimycin), 9-nonyl moieties of deoxynojirimycin, and others, to prevent maturation of hepatitis B virus. Here we link hepatic SULT1 to minoxidil-mediated hypertension, to pick up hydroxy- and imino-moieties:









						Induction of rat hepatic aryl sulfotransferase (SULT1A1) gene expression by triamcinolone acetonide: impact on minoxidil-mediated hypotension - PubMed
					

The hypotensive agent minoxidil (6-imino-1, 2-dihydro-1-hydroxy-2-imino-4-piperidinopyrimidine) depends upon aryl sulfotransferase (SULT1)-catalyzed sulfation for its bioactivation. Previous reports suggest that glucocorticoids induce class-specific SULT1 and isoform-specific SULT1A1 gene...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....hydroxy....imino....'

Next, we find a zebrafish model for cytosolic SULT1, which links the thyroid, sexual gland par excellence:

Tyler, Texas / Zebrafish Cytosolic SULT1








						cDNA cloning, expression, and functional characterization of a zebrafish SULT1 cytosolic sulfotransferase - PubMed
					

Using the reverse transcriptase-polymerase chain reaction technique, a full-length cDNA encoding a novel zebrafish sulfotransferase was cloned and sequenced. Sequence analysis indicated that this zebrafish sulfotransferase belongs to the SULT1 cytosolic sulfotransferase gene family. The...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....displayed activities toward....thyroid hormones....'

In a proposed Chrysemys-COVID-19 model, chloroquine would link insulin to the thyroid as well as Zelenko's (previous posts) zinc:

(1985) Chrysemys Thyroid / Chloroquine / Insulin








						Specific uptake, dissociation, and degradation of 125I-labeled insulin in isolated turtle (Chrysemys dorbigni) thyroid glands - PubMed
					

Thyroid glands from turtles (Chrysemys dorbigni) pretreated with potassium iodide were incubated with 125I-insulin in the presence or absence of unlabeled insulin, in order to study its specific uptake. At 24 degrees, the specific uptake reached a plateau at 180 min of incubation. The dose of...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....insulin-binding sites in the turtle thyroid gland may be suggested....bacitracin and chloroquine inhibited degradation activity....Among 10 divalent metal cations tested, Hg(2+), Co(2+), Zn(2+), Cd(2+), Cu(2+), and Pb(2+) exhibited dramatic inhibitory effects on the activity of the zebrafish sulfotransferase.'

This may be compared to COVID-19 anosmia and SULT1c1 in olfactory epithelia, positive for ACE2, which is the target of this virus.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Thus, the European Society of Cardiologists mentions antihypertensives because of paucity of evidence, though simultaneously fails to mention their antiviral potentials.

The chloroquines can induce both pro- and anti-arrhythmia effects, and the procyanidins mentioned in post #688 are paramount for stabilizing human heart rhythm. Therefore, a Chrysemys model would include a regimen of procyanidins in conjunction with COVID-19 infection.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Blumberg's 9-nonyl moiety against HBV links to phytoestrogens:

2007, UK: Sulfotransferase / Sult1A1








						Phytoestrogens and xenoestrogens: the contribution of diet and environment to endocrine disruption - PubMed
					

Some endocrine disrupting compounds such as phthalates and phenols act non-genomically by inhibiting the sulfotransferase (SULT 1E1 and SULT 1A1) isoforms which inactivate estrogens by sulfonation. A range of environmental phenolic contaminants and dietary flavonoids was tested for inhibition of...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....SULT 1A1....4-nonyl-phenol inhibited SULT 1E1....'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Treating COVID-19 early is key to intercepting virus control, and it's in minutes with foot-and-mouth disease virus:

(1984) Chloroquine / Foot-and-Mouth Disease








						Effect of lysosomotropic agents on the foot-and-mouth disease virus replication - PubMed
					

The effect of two lysosomotropic agents, NH4Cl and chloroquine, on the foot-and-mouth disease virus (FMDV) replicative cycle was studied. When the drugs were present throughout the viral replicative cycle, an important inhibition of viral RNA synthesis and virus production was detected. The...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Trump's advocacy of hydroxychloroquine is basically correct, though other factors come into play with each patient.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2020)

We have linked lupus and hydroxychloroquine in post #756 of the thread. Mannose binding lectin is also linked to lupus, and we've already mentioned the recent alanine-to-glycine mutation in COVID-19 spike protein:

Copenhagen / Mannose-Binding Lectin / Lupus








						The 'involution' of mannose-binding lectin - PubMed
					

Mannose-binding lectin (MBL) acts as a serum opsonin in innate immune defense and induces complement activation by the lectin pathway. In humans, low levels of functional serum MBL are caused by the dominant action of three single nucleotide substitutions in exon 1 that disrupt the glycine-rich...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....glycine-rich backbone of MBL protein....glycine residues of the collagen-like region....'

Mannose-Binding Lectin / SARS-CoV Susceptibility








						Association between mannose-binding lectin gene polymorphisms and susceptibility to severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus infection - PubMed
					

MBL gene polymorphisms were significantly associated with susceptibility to SARS-CoV infection; this might be explained by the reduced expression of functional MBL secondary to having the codon 54 variant.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....H/L, Y/X, P/Q variants....significantly associated with susceptibility to SARS-CoV.'


----------



## badger2 (Jul 29, 2020)

Errata: It is not an alanine-to-glycine mutation, and is an aspartic acid-to-glycine mutation (D614G), first mentioned at USMB thread "Keeping America Great Again" in post #61,134 on 2 Jul 2020. We mentioned it in post #774 of this thread on 19 Jul 2020.

Jul 2020 D614G








						Could the D614G substitution in the SARS-CoV-2 spike (S) protein be associated with higher COVID-19 mortality? - PubMed
					

The increasing number of deaths due to the COVID-19 pandemic has raised serious global concerns. Increased testing capacity and ample intensive care availability could explain lower mortality in some countries compared to others. Nevertheless, it is also plausible that the SARS-CoV-2 mutations...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Jul 30, 2020)

This is the first person to receive a vaccine in phase 3:

3 hrs ago









						Georgia News Anchor Becomes First Person to Receive COVID-19 Vaccine Shot in Phase 3 Trial
					

The Phase 3 trial is expected to recruit 30,000 volunteers who will receive two injections of either the vaccine or a placebo




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 30, 2020)

Today's report on a non-human primate COVID-19 vaccine:



			https://finance.yahoo.com/news/j-j-covid-19-vaccine.000000906.html


----------



## badger2 (Jul 30, 2020)

We'll try this URL for the Johnson & Johnson vaccine:









						Johnson & Johnson’s single-shot coronavirus vaccine has begun human trials
					

Johnson & Johnson’s experimental coronavirus vaccine entered human trials this month after an early study showed it helped protect a group of primates with a single shot.According to …




					thehill.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 30, 2020)

7 hours ago
FDA Chief: Hydroxychloroquine Use a Decision Between Doctor and Patient








						FDA chief: Hydroxychloroquine use a decision between doctor and patient
					

Stephen Hahn, the commissioner of the Food and Drug Administration (FDA), on Thursday declined to take a definitive stance on whether people should take hydroxychloroquine as a treatment for t…




					thehill.com
				




30 Jul 2020 Fauci Contradicts Trump








						Dr. Fauci Asserts Hydroxychloroquine 'Not Effective' vs. COVID-19
					

Dr. Anthony Fauci debunks a renewed claim by President Donald Trump that hydroxychloroquine can cure COVID-19.




					www.ibtimes.com


----------



## badger2 (Jul 31, 2020)

As will be shown, this author has important COVID-19 information. In the authopr's report 1), the name of the drug is not mentioned. The author's report 2) is the important information:

1) 29 Jul 2020  UMBC Chemist Hopes 10-Year-Old-Drug Can Help Those Infected with Coronavirus


			UMBC chemist hopes 10-year-old drug can help those infected with coronavirus
		


2) Jul 2020 Nature  Why Hydroxychloroquine and Chloroquine Does Not Block Coronavirus Infection of Human Lung Cells








						Why hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine don't block coronavirus infection of human lung cells
					

The Research Brief is a short take about interesting academic work. The big ideaA paper came out in Nature on July 22 that further underscores earlier studies that show that neither the malaria drug hydroxychloroquine nor chloroquine prevents SARS-CoV-2 – the virus that causes COVID-19 – from...




					www.news.yahoo.com
				



'....need an enzyme called cathepsin L for the virus to successfully infect them....In human lung cells, which have very low levels of cathepsin L enzyme, the virus uses TMPRSS2 to enter the cell. But because this enzyme is not controlled by acidity, neither hydroxychloroquine nor chloroquine can block SARS-CoV-2 from infecting the lungs or stop the virus from replicating.

The author of 1) & 2) is Seley-Radtke, President Elect of the International Society for Antiviral Research.


----------



## badger2 (Jul 31, 2020)

It is not yet December, 2020, although the following report is dated December, 2020:
Dec 2020 / TMPRSS2 / Multiple Animal Species/ Bat Sars-Like Virus WIV1 (Beijing, Baruch S. Blumberg Institute, Hepatitis B Foundation, Pennsylvania and Western University, London, Canada)








						Bat SARS-Like WIV1 coronavirus uses the ACE2 of multiple animal species as receptor and evades IFITM3 restriction via TMPRSS2 activation of membrane fusion - PubMed
					

Diverse SARS-like coronaviruses (SL-CoVs) have been identified from bats and other animal species. Like SARS-CoV, some bat SL-CoVs, such as WIV1, also use angiotensin converting enzyme 2 (ACE2) from human and bat as entry receptor. However, whether these viruses can also use the ACE2 of other...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We mentioned Blumberg on 19 Feb 2020 in post #470: 'transformation of human breast epithelial cells by estrogens and chemical carcinogens.' Also in post #771 on 19 Jul 2020 for the Blumberg Foundation in conjunction with Western University in Canada: 'GILT' In the same post is the GILT connection to Wuhan, and this time it's for the other suspected turtle intermediate host: 'Pelodiscus....GILT.'

Thus GILT is the linking enzyme to TMPRSS2 in multiple animal species for the WIV1 bat virus, as well as the alternate route COVID-19 takes in human lung cells.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 1, 2020)

This is how a COVID-19 reservoir could get established in nature, because both suspected intermediate COVID-19 hosts occur in Alltoona Lake: Cheremys and Pelodiscus. Camp High Harbor is on Alltoona Lake. Did the swimmers give the virus to any turtles?









						Over 250 Campers And Staffers Test Positive For COVID-19 At Georgia Camp
					

Massive COVID-19 outbreak at Georgia summer camp confirmed by CDC As the country debates whether it’s possible to reopen schools this fall, the latest report of a mass COVID-19 spread at a summer camp is making in-person classroom instruction seem anything but possible. According to a new CDC...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 1, 2020)

The soft-shelled turtle at Alltoona Lake is Apalone ferox, not Pelodiscus.

Apalone ferox / Cheremys picta








						Effects of temperature and aquatic P(O2) on the physiology and behaviour of Apalone ferox and Chrysemys picta - PubMed
					

Softshell turtles overwinter in the same bodies of water as some emydids, but their reduced shell and increased non-pulmonary gas exchange may contribute to a different mechanism of overwintering. The dynamics of bimodal respiration, diving behaviour and blood acid-base status in Apalone ferox...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....obtained more oxygen through non-pulmonary routes.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 1, 2020)

Gold's White Paper we link to Cinchona:

Gold's White Paper








						White Paper on HCQ 2020.2.pdf
					






					www.drive.google.com
				




We've mentioned procyanidins in this thread for stabilizing cardiac rhythm, etc.

Madagascan Cinchona / Anthocyans








						[The leaves of 2 Madagascan cinchonas (Cinchona ledgeriana Moens and C. succirubra Pavon). Particular study of polyphenols (phenolic acids, anthocyans and flavonoids)] - PubMed
					

[The leaves of 2 Madagascan cinchonas (Cinchona ledgeriana Moens and C. succirubra Pavon). Particular study of polyphenols (phenolic acids, anthocyans and flavonoids)]




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Cinchona Alkaloids / Quinidine








						Dimeric Cinchona alkaloids - PubMed
					

Nature is full of dimeric alkaloids of various types from many plant families, some of them with interesting biological properties. However, dimeric Cinchona alkaloids were not isolated from any species but were products of designed partial chemical synthesis. Although the Cinchona bark is...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Hydroquinine / Hepatitis C Virus (HCV)








						Asymmetric synthesis of an N-acylpyrrolidine for inhibition of HCV polymerase - PubMed
					

A practical asymmetric synthesis of a highly substituted N-acylpyrrolidine on multi-kilogram scale is described. The key step in the construction of the three stereocenters is a [3+2] cycloaddition of methyl acrylate and an imino ester prepared from l-leucine t-butyl ester hydrochloride and...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




HCV / Porphyria Cutanea Tarda / Liver Iron








						Hepatitis C, porphyria cutanea tarda and liver iron: an update - PubMed
					

Porphyria cutanea tarda (PCT) is the most common form of porphyria across the world. Unlike other forms of porphyria, which are inborn errors of metabolism, PCT is usually an acquired liver disease caused by exogenous factors, chief among which are excess alcohol intake, iron overload, chronic...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Jul 2018  Porphyria Cutanea Tarda / Lupus








						The devil's in the dosing: severe drug-induced liver injury in a hydroxychloroquine-naive patient with subacute cutaneous lupus erythematosus and porphyria cutanea tarda - PubMed
					

A 29-year-old woman with a 1.5 year history of photosensitive skin lesions on her hands presented with a malar rash, bullous lesions on her hands, and was diagnosed with subacute lupus erythematosus after serologies revealed a positive antinuclear antibody test (1:2560), and antibodies to Ro/SSA...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Autoimmunity and HCV Infection in Porphyria Cutanea Tarda








						Autoimmunity and HCV infection in porphyria cutanea tarda: a controlled study - PubMed
					

Autoimmunity and high rates of autoantibodies have been implicated in the pathogenesis of porphyria cutanea tarda. These abnormalities could be in part virus-induced, since porphyria cutanea tarda in most geographical regions is highly associated with hepatitis C virus infection. We analyzed the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 7, 2020)

Neither Snake Nor Turtle

We must close out the investigations implicating snake and turtle as intermediate host of Covid-19, because the trajectory leads elsewhere:

Ap 2020








						SARS-CoV-2 spike protein favors ACE2 from Bovidae and Cricetidae - PubMed
					

Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) causes the recent COVID-19 public health crisis. Bat is the widely believed original host of SARS-CoV-2. However, its intermediate host before transmitting to humans is not clear. Some studies proposed pangolin, snake, or turtle as the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'On the basis of the structure of hACE2 with SARS-CoV-2 S RBD, the structure of SARS-CoV-2 S and ACE2 from Bos taurus, Cricetulus griseus, Pelodiscus sinensis and Ophiophagus hannah were simulated by Swiss Model online server 13 and analyzed by Chimera software....T82 and E30 in Bos taurus ACE2 kept the contact to F486 and K417 in SARS-CoV-2 S. N82 and Q34 in Cricetulus griseus ACE2 maintained contact to F486 and Y453 in SARS-CoV-2 S. We concluded that Bovidae and Cricetidae ACE2 could associate with SARS-CoV-2....We simulated the potential structure of turtle/snake ACE2 with SARS-CoV-2 RBD. The amino acids correlated with hACE2 Q42 is changed to A (A41) in a snake. When the contact amino acid was mutated to smaller amino acid (A), the contact force for protein-protein interaction will be decreased. Moreover, the corresponding amino acid of K31 was changed to E (E30) in turtle and Q (Q57) in snake ACE2. K31 in hACE2 was critical for SARS-CoV RBD binding and ACE2-K31 D mutant abolished its association with SARS-CoV RBD. Taken together, turtle and snake ACE2 are unlikely to bind to S protein of SARS-CoV-2....'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 7, 2020)

Neither Snake  nor Turtle, continued

'Considering that all known hosts for coronaviruses are thermostatic animals, it is unlikely that reptiles will be infected with SARS-CoV-2. There are 20 key amino acids in ACE2 from a list of mammal, bird, turtle and snake. On the basis of these 20 amino acids, we analyzed the corresponding AAs from a list of mammal, bird, turtle and snake. We found that the ACE2 of turtles and snake lost the capability to associate with S protein. These reptiles should be ruled out from the potential list for SARS-CoV-2. Aves ACE2 was unlikely to associate with SARS-CoV RBD because they lost the critical K corresponding to K31 in human ACE2.

Pangolin ACE2 was predicted to recognize SARS-CoV-2 RBD less efficiently because it only preserved 14 of 20 critical amino acids. Interestingly, we found that ACE2 proteins from Primates, Bovidae, Cricetidae, and Cetacea were capable of recognizing RBD of SARS-CoV-2 by maintaining the majority of key residues in ACE2 for associating with SARS-CoV-2 RBD. Swine ACE2 (CpACE2) with 15 of 20m matched critical amino acids was shown to support SARS-CoV-2 entry. Bovidae/Cricetidae ACE2 matched more amino acids than swine ACE2, thus they should recognize SARS-CoV RBD.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 7, 2020)

Neither Snake nor Turtle, continued

'On the basis of hACE2 and SARS-CoV-2 spike complex, we and others recently predicted that hamster ACE2 could associate with SARS-CoV-2 and hamster might be a candidate small animal model to study the pathogenesis and transmission of COVID-19. Of one Cetacea, Neophocaena asiaorientalis asiaorientalis (Yangtze finless porpoise), lives in the middle and lower reaches of the Yangtze River and its lakes, where Wuhan is located nearby. It will be interesting to investigate whether Yangtze finless porpoise could be infected with SARS-CoV-2 or related coronaviruses....More attention should be paid to Bovidae and Cricetidae in hunting the potential intermediate host for SARS-CoV-2.'

As will be shown, Neophocaena enzymes will link back to the Baruch S. Blumberg Foundation mentioned in previous posts.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 7, 2020)

From Jul 2020, SARS-CoV-2 links GILT at the Blumberg Foundation, post #771:





__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

ACE (angiotensin-converting enzyme) blockade was mentioned in post #756 for maximakinin from the Chinese Red Belly toad, Bombina maxima. Ace blockade is also from the venom of Bothrops jararaca, which interesting history is here:  Snakes and Hypertension...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




From Dec 2013, Neophocaena links GILT, and note the 3 N-glycosylation sites:
Neophcaena GILT








						Isolation of gamma-interferon-inducible lysosomal thiol reductase (GILT) from the Yangtze finless porpoise - PubMed
					

In this study, we isolated the cDNA of a gamma-interferon-inducible lysosomal thiol reductase (GILT), which is critical for innate immune regulation, from the Yangtze finless porpoise (FpGILT). This gene encoded a protein with 244 amino acids and a predicted molecular weight of 28 kDa. The amino...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 7, 2020)

The Neophocaena 2013 article for GILT is from Volume 41 issue 4, and is for sale at $35. In the same volume and also for sale, is a Ctenopharyngodon (grass carp) article on interferon: 'Gig1 and Gig2 Homologs from Grass Carp (Ctenopharyngodon idella) Display Good Antiviral Activities in an IFN-Independent Pathway.'

We mentioned the Ctenopharyngodon article from Wuhan in post #757 of 17 Jul 2020, which is also a t-bet/zinc-finger link. A t-bet link for COVID-19 is here:








						Dominant extrafollicular B cell responses in severe COVID-19 disease correlate with robust viral-specific antibody production but poor clinical outcomes - PubMed
					

A wide clinical spectrum has become a hallmark of the SARS-CoV-2 (COVID-19) pandemic, although its immunologic underpinnings remain to be defined. We have performed deep characterization of B cell responses through high-dimensional flow cytometry to reveal substantial heterogeneity in both...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 7, 2020)

On the cutaneous trajectory, we  note a study from Wuhan State Key Laboratory of Freshwater Ecology and Biotechnology:

Neophocaena Herpes-Like Skin Lesions / Ulceration / Dongting Lake








						Herpes-like virus infection in Yangtze finless porpoise (Neophocaena phocaenoides): pathology, ultrastructure and molecular analysis - PubMed
					

A moribund juvenile Yangtze finless porpoise (Neophocaena phocaenoides) with skin lesions and ulceration was found in Dongting Lake, China. Pathologic examination, electron microscopy, and polymerase chain reaction of liver tissue revealed widely distributed necrotic lesions, sinusoidal...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Next we link gammaherpesvirus mucocutaneous lesions to Phocaena:








						Identification of a novel gammaherpesvirus associated with (muco)cutaneous lesions in harbour porpoises (Phocoena phocoena) - PubMed
					

Herpesviruses infect a wide range of vertebrates, including toothed whales of the order Cetacea. One of the smallest toothed whales is the harbour porpoise (Phocoena phocoena), which is widespread in the coastal waters of the northern hemisphere, including the North Sea. Here, we describe the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Linking the mucocutaneous symptom to COVID-19 and Kawasaki Syndrome, Jul 2020:








						COVID-19 and Kawasaki syndrome: should we really be surprised? - PubMed
					

A hyperinflammatory response to COVID-19 is being described in children. While this presents, and responds to management, similar to that of Kawasaki Disease it is being coined a new entity. But is it really? We explore how this phenomenon may be Kawasaki Disease with a new trigger.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




From Jul 2020 study, we link COVID-19/Kawasaki to delayed reaction in Italian children, which links the porphyria cutanea tarda of post #845:








						Cutaneous manifestations and considerations in COVID-19 pandemic: A systematic review - PubMed
					

COVID-19 had a great impact on medical approaches among dermatologist. This systematic review focuses on all skin problems related to COVID-19, including primary and secondary COVID-related cutaneous presentations and the experts recommendations about dermatological managements especially...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Aug 2020 A Novel COVID Phenotype in Children








						SARS-CoV-2-Induced Kawasaki-Like Hyperinflammatory Syndrome: A Novel COVID Phenotype in Children - PubMed
					

We describe 2 children with persistent fever and profuse diarrhea who developed signs of mucocutaneous involvement (conjunctivitis, fissured lips, skin rash, erythema, and edema of the hands and feet). Blood tests revealed elevated markers of inflammation, lymphopenia, thrombocytopenia, and...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....conjunctivitis....myocardial dysfunction....delayed reaction....'

Post #845





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

As will be shown, this author has important COVID-19 information. In the authopr's report 1), the name of the drug is not mentioned. The author's report 2) is the important information:  1) 29 Jul 2020  UMBC Chemist Hopes 10-Year-Old-Drug Can Help Those Infected with Coronavirus...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 7, 2020)

Lungworms can vector viruses.

Neophycaena Lungworm








						Potential association between exposure to legacy persistent organic pollutants and parasitic body burdens in Indo-Pacific finless porpoises from the Pearl River Estuary, China - PubMed
					

A high prevalence of infectious diseases (mostly lungworms) is found in finless porpoises (genus Neophocaena) in the coastal waters of China, which is one of the most dichlorodiphenyltrichloroethane (DDT)-polluted areas worldwide, while its association with contaminant exposure remains...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....high prevalence (mostly lungworms) is found in finless porpoises (genus Neophocaena)....'

Transmission of Lungworms by Harbor Porpoises








						Transmission of lungworms of harbour porpoises and harbour seals: molecular tools determine potential vertebrate intermediate hosts - PubMed
					

Harbour porpoises (Phocoena phocoena) and harbour seals (Phoca vitulina) from German waters are infected by six species of lungworms (Metastrongyloidea). These nematodes parasitise the respiratory tract, are pathogenic and often cause secondary bacterial infections. In spite of their clinical...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Swine Lungworm / Influenza Virus Intermediate Host








						THE SWINE LUNGWORM AS A RESERVOIR AND INTERMEDIATE HOST FOR SWINE INFLUENZA VIRUS : II. THE TRANSMISSION OF SWINE INFLUENZA VIRUS BY THE SWINE LUNGWORM - PubMed
					

1. The swine lungworm can serve as intermediate host in transmitting swine influenza virus to swine. The virus is present in a masked non-infective form in the lungworm, however, and, to induce infection, must be rendered active by the application of a provocative stimulus to the swine it...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 10, 2020)

The first OP for Kawasaki's disease was Dalia on 30 Ap 2020:





						At least 12 UK children have needed intensive care due to illness (Kawasaki) linked to Covid-19
					

Patients may have new type of toxic shock syndrome, which causes pain and inflammation. More than a dozen children have fallen ill with a new and potentially fatal combination of symptoms apparently linked to Covid-19, including a sore stomach and heart problems. Most of the children affected...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




The second OP for Kawasaki's was Marianne on 11 May 2020:


			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/if-you-have-kid-or-grandkids-covid-related-kawasaki.823063/
		


We mentioned Kawasaki's in relation to cutaneous symptoms in a suspected COVID-19 intermediate host, Neophocaena in post #851.

We follow the dialogue between two medical personnel:

COVID-19 Abnormal Clotting with Severe Disease








						COVID-19 Abnormal Clotting with Severe disease
					

Endothelial damage and subsequent clotting is common in severe disease.  In China, this has been anecdotally seen and treated with anticoagulation. Please share any experience.




					community.sccm.org
				



'A: "Autopsy showed massive clotting in the lungs but pulmonary membranes basically normal. This would suggest perfusion problem as opposed to ventilation in the lung. Teenagers with COVID have redness and blisters on their toes consistent with trash toe we see in peripheral vascular disease patients. The problem we are fighting is the clotting."

B: "Could the redness and blisters on toes be due to the newest symptoms in teens and younger similar to Kawasaki's? Rather than just peripheral vascular disease. Pediatric Multi-System Inflammatory Syndrome Potentially Associated with COVID-19."








						Unpacking the new multi-system inflammatory syndrome in children (MIS-C) - Boston Children's Answers
					

Unpacking the recent alerts about multi-system inflammatory syndrome in children, or MIS-C, a rare post-COVID-19 complication.




					discoveries.childrenshospital.org
				




'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 10, 2020)

The Boston Children's Hospital article, above, states:

'The US cases to date have been mainly in East Coast cities with some in Midwest and South. Of note, an uptick has not been observed on the West Coast, or in Japan or Korea, where different strains of SARS-CoV-2 is believed to predominate....children rarely become critically ill from COVID-19 or from MIS-C.'

In posts #773/774 of this thread, enhanced transmission strains were recorded, geographically stating that....'the A23403G-C14408T-G25563T mutant became the dominant strain in New York and parts of California....We postulated that in areas with these high co-circulating subclades, a person may be serially infected. The second infection may trigger a hyperinflammatory response similar to the antibody-dependent enhancement (ADE) response, which could explain the ARDS-like manifestations.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Only one of Putin's daughters is a Japanese philologist. She may be waiting in the wings as a diplomat.

Russian Vaccine








						‘World’s First’ Coronavirus Vaccine: What We Know So Far About Russian Injection - The Moscow Times
					

Russia has become the first country to approve a vaccine against the coronavirus, President Vladimir Putin said Tuesday despite widespread concerns about its safety.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				



'....Putin said Tuesday that one of his daughters, whose identity he has neither confirmed nor denied to date, has already taken the vaccine. He said the only side effect she experienced was a high temperature of 38C for one day.'

Today at Izvestia

Stalo izvestno nazvanie rossiiskoi vaktsiny ot koronavirusa
The Name of the Russian Vaccine Against Coronavirus
'....11 Augusta vaktsinu na osnove ade novirusnogo vektora zaregistrirovali v Ministerstve edravookhraneniia Rossii, ona stala nervoi zaregistrirovannoi vaktsinoi ot novoi koronavirusnoi infektsii SARS-CoV-2 na rynke.
On August 11, the vaccine based on the adenovirus vector was registered with the Russian Ministry of Health. It was the first registered vaccine for the new SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus infection on the market.

Prezident Rossii Vladimir Putin vyrazil nadezhdu, chto massovyi vypusk preparata nachnetsia v blizhaishee vremia, a takzhe podcherknul, chto vaktsinatsiia polzhna provodit'sia na pobrovol'noi osnove.
Russian President Vladimir Putin expressed hope that mass production of the vaccine will begin soon, and stressed that vaccination should be carried out on a voluntary basis.

25 iiulia federalnyi nauchnyi tsentr issledovanii i razrabotki immunobiologicheskikh preparatov imeni Chumakov RAN podal zaiavku na uchastie v mezhdunarodnom tendere VOZ na postavku vaktsiny ot koronavirusa.
On 25 Jul the Federal Research Center for the Research and Development of Immunological Drugs named Chumakov RAS applied for participation in an international tender for WHO to supply a vaccine against coronavirus.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2020)

From the Gamaleya Institute that has produced the first COVID-19 vaccine:

Chloroquine / Molecular Targets in the Chemotherapy of Coronavirus Infection








						Molecular Targets in the Chemotherapy of Coronavirus Infection - PubMed
					

In the pathogenesis of the infectious process in the respiratory tract by SARS, MERS, and COVID-19 coronaviruses, two stages can be distinguished: early (etiotropic) and late (pathogenetic) ones. In the first stage, when the virus multiplication and accumulation are prevalent under insufficient...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Betacoronaviruses Genes, Related proteins and Their Inhibitors....virion assembly: chloroquine; virus entry into target cells: chloroquine.

References

1. Recycling of Chloroquine and Its Hydroxyl Analog to Face Bacterial, Fungal and Viral Infections in the 21st Century








						Recycling of chloroquine and its hydroxyl analogue to face bacterial, fungal and viral infections in the 21st century - PubMed
					

Chloroquine (CQ) and its hydroxyl analogue hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) are weak bases with a half-century long use as antimalarial agents. Apart from this antimalarial activity, CQ and HCQ have gained interest in the field of other infectious diseases. One of the most interesting mechanisms of...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




2. Breakthrough: Chloroquine Phosphate Has Shown Apparent Efficacy in Treatment of COVID-19-Associated Pneumonia in Clinical Studies








						Breakthrough: Chloroquine phosphate has shown apparent efficacy in treatment of COVID-19 associated pneumonia in clinical studies - PubMed
					

The coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) virus is spreading rapidly, and scientists are endeavoring to discover drugs for its efficacious treatment in China. Chloroquine phosphate, an old drug for treatment of malaria, is shown to have apparent efficacy and acceptable safety against COVID-19...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




3. Chloroquine for the 2019 Novel Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2








						Chloroquine for the 2019 novel coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - PubMed
					

Chloroquine for the 2019 novel coronavirus SARS-CoV-2




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Russian vaccine may be a plus for Trump, though a minus for Fauci and the Dems. Thank You, Russia.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2020)

In post #856, the Gamaleya Institute study, "Molecular Targets in the Chemotherapy of Coronavirus Infection" stated: 'virion assembly: chloroquine, virus entry into cells: chloroquine.'

Fauci would likely know about hydroxychloroquine's use SARS coronavirus in 2005. The pertinent article that links him is from Virology Journal 2, article #69 (2005): "Chloroquine is a Potent Inhibitor of SARS Coronavirus Infection and Spread (22 Aug 2005). In that article, reference #25 is for anti-HIV chloroquine: 'Savarino A et al, Anti-HIV Effects of Chloroquine: Inhibition of Viral Particle Glycosylation and Synergism with Protease Inhibitors. Savarino et al, states elsewhere, 'The mechanism of the anti-HIV effects of Chloroquine/hydroxychloroquine is a reduction in the infectivity of newly produced virions.'

This, then, links to the Gameleya Institute's similar finding for coronaviruses: 'virion assembly: chloroquine.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2020)

Here is some history of the Gamaleya Institute that has produced the COVID-19 vaccine:

Nikolay Gamaleya








						Nikolay Gamaleya - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2020)

More information on the Russian vaccine, a mass campaign starts in October:

firstpost.com/health/putin-announces-first-registered-covid-19-vaccine-from-russias-gamaleya-institute-his-daughter-among-those-inoculated-8695031.thml


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2020)

firstpost.com/health/putin-announces-first-registered-covid-19-vaccine-from-russias-gamaleya-institute-his-daughter-among-those-inoculated-8695031.html


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2020)

The URL in post #861 will function if transcribed into the spacebar.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2020)

A large response to the vaccine's website occurred:









						Глава РФПИ назвал требуемый срок для вакцинации всех россиян от COVID-19
					

Вакцинация всего населения России от коронавирусной инфекции может быть проведена в срок от 9 до 12 месяцев. Об этом в среду, 12 августа, заявил глава Российского фонда прямых инвестиций (РФПИ) Кирилл Дмитриев.




					iz.ru
				



' He said that on the first day of the official website of the vaccine, users from 188 countries became visitors to the resource.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2020)

However, Gamaleya has not released data on its early phase:

12 Aug 2020 Moscow Times








						Russia’s Covid-19 Vaccine Breaches Crucial Scientific and Ethical International Standards - The Moscow Times
					

Opinion | Public health is supposed to be above geopolitical struggles and nationalist boasting.




					www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2020)

Now closed for review, the thread 'Doctors Are Coming Out in Droves Saying Hydroxychloroquine Works' has a report by TAZ @ #1,962:
Why Lopinavir and Hydroxychloroquine Do Not Work on Covid-19








						Why lopinavir and hydroxychloroquine do not work on COVID-19
					

Lopinavir is a drug against HIV, hydroxychloroquine is used to treat malaria and rheumatism. Until recently, both drugs were regarded as potential agents in the fight against the coronavirus SARS-CoV-2. Researchers have now discovered that the concentration of the two drugs in the lungs of...



					sciencedaily.com
				




The first contradiction we find is that the report reifies the lungs of the patient for its argument against hydroxychloroquine (hereafter, hcq), whilst reifying lopinavir in the lungs. In reality, hcq is working elsewhere in the body as well. It depends on the dissemination of the virus. First, we'll confirm that the URL is working so the reader can refer back to it if required.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2020)

The lopinavir report states: 'when the inflammation was blocked with the interleukin-6 inhibitor, tocilizumab, lopinavir plasma levels were significantly lower than the ones in patients without tocilizumab treatment.'

On 12 Jul 2020, we mentioned tocilizumab in conjunction with a dengue trajectory (post #740):








						Tocilizumab in patients with severe COVID-19: A single-center observational analysis - PubMed
					

Patients with coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) may develop severe respiratory distress, thought to be mediated by cytokine release. Elevated proinflammatory markers have been associated with disease severity. Tocilizumab, an interleukin-6 receptor antagonist, may be beneficial for severe...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Sixty-six patients received tocilizumab....most patients received concomitant glucocorticoids and hydroxychloroquine....This study found limited clinical improvement in patients that received tocilizumab in the setting of severe COVID-19.'

But this is supposedly the precise type of patient in which hcq shows improvement.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2020)

The lopinavir report continues:

'....Lopinavir levels were more than two- to three-fold higher than typically observed in HIV patients. Hydroxychloroquine levels were within normal range....Results strongly suggest that it is unlikely that both drugs reach sufficient concentrations to inhibit virus replication in the lung....WHO accepted the recommendation from the Solidarity Trial's International Steering Committee to discontinue the trial's hydroxychloroquine and lopinavir arms on 4 Jul 2020.

Professor Manuel Battegay -- co-leader of this study and head of the Division of Infectious Diseases and Hospital Epidemiology at the University Hospital in Basel -- mentioned that the results provide important pharmacological and antiviral insights to the rationale of discontinuing the lopinavir/ritonavir arm. In fact, they add scientific reasoning why hydroxychloroquine and lopinavir are not effective against SARS-CoV-2.
....
These results clearly indicate that drug metabolism enzymes (cytochrome P450 3A) are inhibited by systemic inflammation. "Caution is advised when prescribing CYP3A4 substrates such as lopinavir/ritonavir, or any other drug with a narrow therapeutic index to COVID-19 patients because of the risk of elevated drug levels and related toxicities," the authors state.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2020)

A Heidelberg trial for hydroxychloroquine and CYP3A4 is apparently not yet published:

Hydroxychloroquine and Pantoprazole
dzif.clinicalsite.org/en/cat/2097/trial/4195






						Clinical Trials | German Center for Infection Research
					

About 500 scientists and physicians from 35 institutions nationwide jointly develop new vaccines, diagnostics and drugs in the fight against infections.




					dzif.clinicalsite.org


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2020)

The same basic report from Basel (post #867) does not list in its references the Taiwanese report, below, although we will note reference #39 for further investigations of cutaneous phenomenon in suspected COVID-19 intermediate host, Neophcaena (previous post):

Basel








						Effect of Systemic Inflammatory Response to SARS-CoV-2 on Lopinavir and Hydroxychloroquine Plasma Concentrations - PubMed
					

Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) leads to inflammatory cytokine release, which can downregulate the expression of metabolizing enzymes. This cascade affects drug concentrations in the plasma. We investigated the association between lopinavir (LPV) and hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) plasma...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....ref. #39 Morita S, et al, Population Pharmacokinetics of Hydroxychloroquine in Japanese Patients with Cutaneous or Systemic Lupus Erythematosis.'

Contra Zelenko, the Basel report did not use azithromycin or zinc with hydroxychloroquine.

Here one sees improved efficacy linking Raoult-Zelenko's tripartite protocol in previous messages:

Taiwan








						Treatment options for COVID-19: The reality and challenges - PubMed
					

An outbreak related to the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) was first reported in Wuhan, China in December 2019. An extremely high potential for dissemination resulted in the global coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic in 2020. Despite the worsening trends of...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Another promising alternative is hydroxychloroquine (200 mg thrice daily) plus azithromycin (500 mg on day 1, followed by 250 mg once daily on days 2-5), which showed excellent clinical efficacy on Chinese COVID-19 patients and anti-SARS-CoV-2 potency in vitro.'

The Taiwanese report simply does not use zinc, a critical male factor.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2020)

USMB search 'neophocaena.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2020)

A rhabdomyolysis COVID case from Mexico shows a treatment regimen:

Jun 2020 Mexico City Rhabdomyolysis / COVID-19








						Rhabdomyolysis as an initial presentation in a patient diagnosed with COVID-19 - PubMed
					

The presence of rhabdomyolysis secondary to multiple infections has been reported, predominantly viral, but also bacterial and fungal. It is well known that COVID-19 can present a wide variety of complications during the course of infection; however, the presence of rhabdomyolysis as an initial...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....We started aggressive fluid and bicarbonate therapy as well as enoxaparin, azithromycin and ceftriaxone. The patient agreed to the use of compassionate drug therapy, so we started him on hydroxychloroquine and lopinavir/ritonavir. HIs condition deteriorated on the third day of hospitalization and he required invasive mechanical ventilation. Over the next two days, his condition continued to deteriorate, with fever, hypotension and high ventilatory requirements. His CRP (c-reactive protein) and IL-6 levels also increased (to 26.9 mg/dL and 275 pg/mL, respectively). His family agreed to the use of tocilizumab on a compassionate use scheme. Consequently, we gave him two doses of tocilizumab 400 mg intravenous on the fifth and sixth day after admission....On the seventh day after admission, his condition started to improve and he showed a decrease in lactic dehydrogenase, ferritin, CRP and PCT levels. It was possible to extubate him on the 12th day after admission. His clinical condition continued to improve and after a negative SARS-CoV2 test, we were able to finally discharge him on the 16th day after admission.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2020)

13 Aug 2020 CDC Warns America








						CDC director warns America is in for the ‘worst fall…we’ve ever had’
					

CDC director Robert Redfield warned in a WebMD interview on Wednesday that America is bracing for “the worst fall, from a public health perspective, we’ve ever had.”  Rather, fall and winter become influenza’s time to shine.  Read more: Does sunshine kill coronavirus?




					yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 14, 2020)

Social distancing parameters seem to have changed and may affect the legitimacy of public protest assemblages:

14 Aug 2020 Airborne COVID-19
https:// independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/coronavirus-latest-airborne-aerosol-outbreaks-social-distancing-a9667706.html
'....Confirmation of aerosol transmission, at distances of 6.5 and 15 feet (2 and 4.8 metres), was made by University of Florida experts in virology and aerosol science, according to a research paper published on the reprint server medRxiv.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 14, 2020)

URL transcribed as found:
independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/coronavirus-latest-airborne-aerosol-outbreaks-social-distancing-a9667706.html


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 14, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart


The source of the Virus is Bill Gates and his Lefty Satan Worshiping Globalist Friends.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 14, 2020)

URL will function if typed in the spacebar.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 14, 2020)

This links to the CDC's report of yesterday:

14 Aug 2020 Izvestia,
Sobianin zaiavil o roste sluchaev grippa i orvi v Moskve
Sobyanin Announced Growth of Cases of Influenza and SARS in Moscow

V Moskve zafiksirovan rost sluchaev zabolevaniia ORVI, grippa i nekoronavirusnoi pnevmoniei, ob etom v piatnitsu, 14 avgusta, zaiavil mer stolitsy Sergei Sobianin.
In Moscow, an increase of cases of ARVI, influenza and non-coronavirus pneumonia was record. It was announced on Friday, 14 Aug, by the mayor of the capital, Sergei Sobianin.

"My uzhe segodnia vidim rost ORVI, grippa i chastichno dazhe pnevmonii, ne koronavirusnykh, a ob'chykh pnevmonii.
Today we already see an increase in ARVI, influenza and partially even pneumonia, not coronavirus, but ordinary pneumonia.

Konechno, kogda eto vse razov'etsia v takuiu uzhe ser'eznuiu stadiiu, nalozhenie dvukh infektsionnykh protsessov nichego khoroshego ne dast," -- skazal Sobianin v efire telekanala "Rossii 1."
Of course, when all this develops into such a serious stage, the superposition of two infectious processes will not do anything good."

On dobavil, chtov slozhivsheisia situatsii neobkhodimo kak mozhno ran'she nachat' privivat-sia ot grippa.
He added that in this situation it is necessary to start getting vaccinated against influenza as soon as possible.

Na etoi nedele prezident Rossii Vladimir Putin poruchil pravitel'stvu obespechit' finansirovanie vaktsinatsii ot grippa do 60% nasheleniia strany.
This week, Russian President Vladimir Putin instructed the government to provide funding for flu vaccinations for up to 60% of the country's population.

Rukovoditel' laboratorii genomnoi inzhenerii MPhTI Pavel Volchkov v razgovore s "Izvestiiami" otmetil, chto Rossii mozhet ne stolknut'sia do kontsa goda s novym shtammom grippa.
Head of the Laboratory of Genomic Engineering MIPT Pavel Voltchkov in conversation with "Izvestia" said that Russia could not face up to the end of the year with a new strain of influenza.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 14, 2020)

Lambert's report from Indiana University implies nearly 100 post-covid symptoms, questioning its category as a respiratory virus:

URL as found:
yahoo.com/lifestyle/covid-19-long-haulers-debilitating-symptoms-210633981.html


----------



## badger2 (Aug 14, 2020)

URL functions if typed in the spacebar.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 14, 2020)

August reports at Pubmed for COVID-19 include one for losartan. The FDA recalled losartan in summer of 2018 due to nitrosamine contamination, though the source country is yet unknown to this writer. It was surprising to the FDA then to find these impurities in ARBs (ACE2 blockers), and COVID-19 precisely targets ACE2 receptors.

COVID-19 / Losartan








						Angiotensin receptor blockers as tentative SARS-CoV-2 therapeutics - PubMed
					

At the time of writing this commentary (February 2020), the coronavirus COVID-19 epidemic has already resulted in more fatalities compared with the SARS and MERS coronavirus epidemics combined. Therapeutics that may assist to contain its rapid spread and reduce its high mortality rates are...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 14, 2020)

The source was apparently India.

FDA Updates and Press Announcements on Angiotensin II Receptor Blocker (ARB) Recalls
fda.gov/drugs/drug-safety-and-availability/fda-updates-and-press-announcements-angiotensin-ii-receptor-blocker-arb-recalls-valsartan-losartan


----------



## badger2 (Aug 14, 2020)

The Indian vaccine targets TLR3 (post #881), and this co-authored study from Ann Arbor and New Dehli shows TLR3 precisely for pneumonia:

Improved Macrophage Activity Against Pneumonia








						TLR3 absence confers increased survival with improved macrophage activity against pneumonia - PubMed
					

Toll-like receptor 3 (TLR3) is a pathogen recognition molecule associated with viral infection with double-stranded RNA (dsRNA) as its ligand. We evaluated the role of TLR3 in bacterial pneumonia using Klebsiella pneumoniae (KP). WT and TLR3-/- mice were subjected to a lethal model of KP...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




These morphologies align with the influenza/SARS/pneumonia report from Moscow posted earlier.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 15, 2020)

Superspreader parties may seem in vogue for young "clued-up" anarchists, though as Deleuze and Guattari say, 'Anarchy rules, but it's not without its rules: the rules change.' If the new COVID-19 aerosol science report is valid, then the rules change to increased social distancing.

15 Aug 2020 The Wild Card in UW Madison's Reopening Plan: Student Behavior


			https://madison.com/wsj/news/local/education/university/the-wild-card-in-uw-madisons-reopening-plan-student-behavior/article_4f85521c-37a0-53f6-a91f-3348f28787.html
		

'...."I give it three weeks" before uncontrollable spread of COVID-19 forces all classes online.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 15, 2020)

Bizarre. The URL does not function, even when correctly transcribed in the spacebar.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 15, 2020)

We will shortly list the rivers in the Yantai region, because a suspected intermediate COVID-19 host (Neophocaena) has not yet been ruled out:

Coronavirus Found on Frozen Food Packaging in Chinese Cities








						Coronavirus found on imported frozen food packaging in 3 Chinese cities
					

"All the citizens should be cautious in buying imported frozen meat products and aquatic products in recent days," health officials have warned.




					www.nbcnews.com
				



'....Yantai....Shenzhen....'

The source of the frozen food at Yantai is not known. There are 121 rivers more than 5km long in the region. What is the range of Neophocaena?

Yantai








						Yantai - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



' rivers....Wulong, Dagu, Dagujia, Wang, Jie, Huangshui, Xin'an....'

We mentioned Shanzhen in posts # 377, 383, 386, and 413 of this thread. Furthermore, it was mentioned in this USMB thread:



			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/10-800-assault-weapons-parts-seized-by-cbp-in-louisville.8388971/
		

'....which was arriving from Shenzhen, China, destined for a residence in Melbourne, Florida.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 15, 2020)

For example, post #383 (11 Feb 2020): 'something is fishy in the shadow of Shenzhen Bay.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 15, 2020)

USMB thread, '10,800 Assault Weapons Parts Seized by CBP in Louisville.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 15, 2020)

We receive a primer for discriminating symptoms.

These Symptoms Could Tell COVID-19 Apart from Flu This Winter








						These Symptoms Could Tell Covid-19 Apart From Flu This Winter
					

A new study reveals the order Covid-19 symptoms are likely to occur – and how they might set the illness apart from flu.




					www.yahoo.com
				



'....Gastrointestinal issues, in particular, may set the coronavirus apart from other illnesses like influenza, helping doctors to diagnose it....The upper GI tract (eg. nausea/vomiting) seems to be affected before the lower GI tract (eg. diarrhoea) in COVID-19, which is the opposite from MERS and SARS.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 15, 2020)

About 50% of Russian doctors are skeptical about the new vaccine, though COVID-19 GI symptoms do link to Gamaleya's 1892 dissertation on(cholera [italics]). Thus, it's understandable why President Putin would feel confident in giving it to his daughter.

15 Aug 2020 Moscow Times








						Coronavirus in Russia: The Latest News | Feb. 24 - The Moscow Times
					

Russia has confirmed 18,315,292 cases of coronavirus and 378,784 deaths, according to the national coronavirus information center. Russia’s total excess fatality count since the start of the coronavirus pandemic is at least 995,000. Under half the population is fully vaccinated.




					www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 15, 2020)

15 Aug 2020 Glava tsentra imeni Gamalei ob'iasnil vysokuiu skorost' proizvodstva vaktsin
Head of Gamaleys Center Explained the High Rate of Vaccine Production

' "Sovremennye genno-inzhenernye metody pozvoliaiut zaranee sozdavat' prototip vaktsin protiv tekh epidemicheski znachimykh shtammov, kotorye, kak my predpolagaem, mogut poiavit'sia.
Modern genetic engineering methods allow us to create a prototype of vaccine in advance against those epidemically significant strains that we expect to appear."
....
Pervymi poluchateliami vaktsiny tsentra imeni Gamalei stanut medrabotniki i pozhilye liudi.
Health workers and the elderly will be the first recipients of the vaccine.

Effektivnost' preparata otseniat po rezul'tatam formirovaniia populatsionnogo immuniteta.
The effectiveness of the drug will be evaluated by the results of the formation of population immunity.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 15, 2020)

The URL 'https://stopcoronavirus.rf' can't be accessed via the spacebar, though with a Yahoo search, one can scroll down to the Russian language URL and that website is translatable to English.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 15, 2020)

At the translated stopcoronavirus.rf page, an entry for 15 Aug 2020:
Russia to Conduct Trials of Chinese Vaccine Against COVID-19
'....Russian pharmaceutical company Petrovax....the vaccine was developed by CanSino Biologics, Inc in conjunction with the Beijing Institute of Biotechnology and the Academy of Military Medical Sciences.'

We mentioned the Academy of Military Medical Sciences in this thread on 19 Feb 2020, post #467. 





__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

Iwata explains in a video in the report (post #460) which states at timepoint 4:15 ' "There was no distinction between the green zone which is free of infection and the red zone....(@5: 56) I never had fear...." '



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....3.) isolate LYRa11....'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2020)

Both CDC and Moscow have now mentioned spectres of a twindemic:

"Twindemic'








						Fearing a ‘Twindemic,’ Health Experts Push Urgently for Flu Shots (Published 2020)
					

There’s no vaccine for Covid-19, but there’s one for influenza. With the season’s first doses now shipping, officials are struggling over how to get people to take it.




					www.nytimes.com
				



'....this year ordered an additional 9.3 million doses.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2020)

At Avian Flu Talk forum, General Discussion, the thread 'Was the 1889-1896 "Russian Flu" Corona Related?' makes an intriguing connection to international espionage via James Cantlie. In the thread, there is

'Bovine coronavirus and human coronavirus OC43 indicated that they had a most recent common ancestor in the late 19th century.'

Further on in that thread:

'Or take the doctor, James Cantlie, who gave the earliest description of the disease in the British Medical Journal magazine....Interestingly, the 1888 outbreak appears to have started in south China, a breeding ground for bat viruses that also harbor the SARS virus, Cantlie's description shows. The following year the disease progressed: from a tropical fever with spots, to a disease "in many cases with many more lung problems," said Cantlie. That was the form in which the disease swept across the world.'

James Cantlie








						James Cantlie - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....One of his first pupils at the college was the future Chinese leader, Sun Yat-sen....In 1896, poor health -- related to his unstinting work as a researcher and practicing physician -- forced Cantlie to return to London. Later that year, Dr. Sun visited him and was kidnapped by the Imperial Chinese secret service.'

The OC43 strain was mentioned in this thread on 3 Feb 2020, post #231, and in post #846, began the investigative trajectory for the Bos taurus COVID-19 link:

'We concluded that Bovidae and Cricetidae ACE2 could associate with SARS-CoV-2.'

One can see that chloroquine is effective against OC43:

OC43 / Chloroquine








						Antiviral activity of chloroquine against human coronavirus OC43 infection in newborn mice - PubMed
					

Until recently, human coronaviruses (HCoVs), such as HCoV strain OC43 (HCoV-OC43), were mainly known to cause 15 to 30% of mild upper respiratory tract infections. In recent years, the identification of new HCoVs, including severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus, revealed that HCoVs can...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....A lethal HCoV-OC43 infection in newborn C57BL/6 mice can be treated with chloroquine acquired transplacentally or via maternal milk


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2020)

Via the Brit sleuth, Chapman Pincher (Too Secret Too Long), we link Cantlie's relationship with Sun-Yat-sen to Richard Sorge and Agnes Smedley.

www.:
On British Spy Scandals, the Homintern, and the House of Windsor


			https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1987/eirv14n03-19870116/eirv14n03-19870116_042-on_british_spy_scandals_the-homi.pdf
		

'....The reader is invited to see how Pincher constructs his case. In its "bare bones," the case is very interesting. He claims that no one in the British power structure ever bothered to look into Hollis's pre-World War II activities in China, where he was friendly with individuals around the Soviet intelligence operative, Agnes Smedley, and with Smedley herself. Pincher only skims the surface, but that fact is, that Smedley was the central figure in a Soviet-Chinese nest, in which would be included top officials of the U.S.S.R itself, Soviet super-spy Richard Sorge, and many of the seminal names behind the Canada-based Institute of Pacific Relations....Pincher points to one case as all-important in this: the granting of immunity from prosecution to Anthony Blunt, Keeper of the Queen's Pictures, when the latter was pinpointed as a Soviet agent in 1963-64, and then interrogated by British Intelligence.'

Smedley was born in Osgood, Sullivan County, Missouri.

Agnes Smedley








						Agnes Smedley - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2020)

17 Jun 2020 Agnes Smedley Exhibition Opens at Museum of Former Residence of Sun Yat-sen





						Agnes Smedley exhibition opens in major museum in China | School of Art
					

Most Americans, today, might not recognize the name Agnes Smedley.That’s because the American journalist made a name for herself in China, where she lived and worked between 1929 and 1941, and rose to national fame as a writer of China’s revolution, deeply opposed to the anti-intellectual and...




					art.asu.edu
				




Agnes Smedley in the Sino-Japanese War -- Long Revolution








						Agnes Smedley in the Sino-Japanese War
					

Agnes Smedley’s Battle Hymn Against Imperial Japan by Gwydion M Williams A Stranger In Her Own Land Trotskyism in China A Digression on Global Trotskyism Smedley as Agent of Roosevelt Witness…




					gwydionwilliams.com
				



'....Tragically, her close friendship with Madame Sun (Sun Yat-sen's widow) cooled and then disintegrated.'

These events link Shenzhen (south China) and strain OC43 for the 1889-1895 outbreaks, as well as genomically to Bos and suspected COVID-19 intermediate host, Neophocaena.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2020)

There are at least four links between strain OC43 and Shenzhen.

1.)  Jan 2018  Eighth Affiliated Hospital of Sun Yat-sen University, Shenzhen; Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center, Hershey Med Center, NY, St. Louis, Atlanta, etc.








						Multicenter Evaluation of the ePlex Respiratory Pathogen Panel for the Detection of Viral and Bacterial Respiratory Tract Pathogens in Nasopharyngeal Swabs - PubMed
					

The performance of the new ePlex Respiratory Pathogen (RP) panel (GenMark Diagnostics) for the simultaneous detection of 19 viruses (influenza A virus; influenza A H1 virus; influenza A 2009 H1 virus; influenza A H3 virus; influenza B virus; adenovirus; coronaviruses [HKU1, OC43, NL63, and...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




2. ) Nov 2017 Cross-Border Children

 Shenzhen International Travel Health Care Center and Shenzhen Academy of Inspection and Quarantine; Wuhan Institute of Virology; Sun Yat-sen University, Shenzhen








						Prevalence and genetic diversity analysis of human coronaviruses among cross-border children - PubMed
					

The detection rate and epidemic trend of coronaviruses were stable and no obvious fluctuations were found. The detected coronaviruses shared a conserved gene sequences in S and RdRp. However, mutants of the epidemic strains were detected, suggesting continuous monitoring of the human...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




3.) Ap 2013  Shenzhen Children's Hospital/Chongqing Medical University








						Symposium. ENT for nonspecialists. External otitis - PubMed
					

Simple treatment usually suffices for the control of acute external otitis, This consists of meticulous cleaning of the ear canal and application of antibiotic-corticosteroid drops. Good local care of the ear can prevent both the chronic and the acute forms of external otitis. Malignant external...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




4.) Dec 2003 OC43 Spike protein Mutations

DreamSciTech Consulting Co., Ltd, Shenzhen








						Prediction of amino acid pairs sensitive to mutations in the spike protein from SARS related coronavirus - PubMed
					

In this study, we analyzed the amino acid pairs affected by mutations in two spike proteins from human coronavirus strains 229E and OC43 by means of random analysis in order to gain some insight into the possible mutations in the spike protein from SARS-CoV. The results demonstrate that the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2020)

Moderna's vaccine is called mRNA-1273, because there are 1273 amino acids in the spike protein of SARS-CoV-2, and the 1273rd is a threonine (T). In 4.) above, it's amino acid pairs: 'There are 99 threonine (T) in SARS-CoV spike protein, the frequency of random presence of "RT" would be 3....However, no "RT" is found in this protein, therefore the absence of "RT" from the spike protein is randomly unpredictable.'

Note that R (arginine) has the highest isoelectric point of any amino acid, i.e., the pH at which it is neutral.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2020)

Here we show that Trump's oleandrin is indeed cutting edge anti-COVID-19, and Ben Carson's endorsement means wooing, with the power of science, christians as well as black voters distancing from BLM:

16 Aug 2020 Trump / Oleandrin


			https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-reportedly-pushing-unproven-coronavirus-01561
		

'....non-peer reviewed....' 

This below-the-belt stigmatization is only because these reporters/journalists are not clued up on the history of oleandrin or its pharmacodynamics. The anti-SARS-CoV-2 study in question is from Galveston/Houston, the latter being Anderson Cancer Center: 'Prophylactic and Therapeutic Inhibition of in Vitro SARS-CoV-2."


			https://www.biorixv.org/content/10.11101/2020.07.15.203489v1.full.pdf
		


One important cancer link for resonance to Houston's Anderson Cancer Center is the phosphoinositol 3 kinase link, which we have already reported on for ovarian cancer:

Cardenolides / Coronavirus








						The cardenolide ouabain suppresses coronaviral replication via augmenting a Na+/K+-ATPase-dependent PI3K_PDK1 axis signaling - PubMed
					

Cardenolides are plant-derived toxic substances. Their cytotoxicity and the underlying mechanistic signaling axes have been extensively documented, but only a few anti-viral activities of cardenolides and the associated signaling pathways have been reported. Previously, we reported that a...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Na+/K+-ATPase-dependent PI3K_PDK1 axis signaling.'

Another important link is to our previous posts on TGEV being able to subsist on steel surfaces for up to 24 days (posts # 344, 391, 629, 653, 755 and 804) :

Oct 2017 Taiwan Oleandrin / TGEV








						Identification of anti-viral activity of the cardenolides, Na+/K+-ATPase inhibitors, against porcine transmissible gastroenteritis virus - PubMed
					

A series of naturally occurring cardenolides that exhibit potent anti-transmissible gastroenteritis virus (TGEV) activity in swine testicular (ST) cells has been identified. In an immunofluorescence assay, these cardenolides were found to diminish the expressions of TGEV nucleocapsid and spike...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



 '....Na+/K+-ATPase, the cellular receptor for cardenolides.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 17, 2020)

In relation to dexamethasone for COVID-19, oleandrin in biotransformation of steroid glucosides:

Ap 1990 Germany / Biotransformation of 5betaH-pregnan-3beta-ol-20-one








						Biotransformation of 5βH-pregnan-3βol-20-one and cardenolides in cell suspension cultures of Nerium oleander L - PubMed
					

In order to demonstrate enzyme activities playing a role in the biosynthesis of cardenolides and 2,6-dideoxysugars, 5βH-pregnan-3βol-20-one and cardenolides (digitoxigenin, oleandrigenin/L-oleandrose, oleandrin, neriifolin, digitoxigeninmonodigitoxoside and strospeside) were fed to cell...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Aug 17, 2020)

This!


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2020)

It's fascinating to see the experts at Mount Sinai point to their Nerium page. This instantly takes oleandrin out of context and miscegenates (mixes) hundreds of other Nerium compounds into the discussion:

18 Aug 2020  'No Evidence' Oleandrin Can Cure COVID-19, As Experts Warn That It Can Be Toxic


			https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/no-evidence-oleandrin-cure-covid-19-experts-warn-toxic-170303112.html


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2020)

'No evidence' oleandrin can cure COVID-19, as experts warn that it can be toxic
					

Experts unpack the dangerous, toxic effects associated with oleandrin, an extract of oleander that President Trump reportedly believes may help with COVID-19.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 18, 2020)

They always said you could eat Diamondback, but I never did.
I just kills 'em and buries 'em. Maybe take a skin sometimes.
Pfft, that last skin I salted and tacked out the cats ate like potato chips before dawn.
May have been coons involved. 
Anything that has poison, I ain't eating that!
No blowfish, no Diamondbacks.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2020)

There are 152 references for oleandrin at Pubmed. However, the recent manipulation (scrambling) of the usual chronological order for Pubmed abstracts complexifies research for the average person. For instance, rather than the earliest, first entry for oleandrin, which would give the researcher a time of discovery of pharmacological interest, there is abstract #151, dated 1987. Abstract #152 is dated Jul 2020.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2020)

The difference between a poison and a medicine may be only the amount. There are many examples.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2020)

The pertinent oleandrin study in post #899:


			https://www.biorixv.org/content/10.1101/2020.07.15.203489v1.full.pdf


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2020)

One can scroll down to the controversial study, "Prophylactic and Therapeutic Inhibition of In Vitro SARS-CoV-2 Replication by Oleandrin" in Yahoo's Trump-oleandrin article:








						Trump reportedly pushing new unproven coronavirus treatment that is also embraced by HUD Sec. Ben Carson and MyPillow's Mike Lindell
					

MyPillow's Mike Lindell said Trump "basically said: …'The FDA should be approving it,'" regarding oleandrin as a potential coronavirus treatment.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2020)

Authors of the controversial paper are, Kenneth S. Plante, Jessica A. Plante, Diana Fernandez, Divya Mirchandani, Nathen Bopp, Patricia V. Aguilar, K. Jagannadha Sastry, Robert A. Newman, Scott C. Weaver.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 18, 2020)

That this was non-peer reviewed, might ruffle some feathers, though how do the facts square with the opposition's claims? For example, the cardiac parameters?

* Oleandrin showed 3,000-fold reduction in infectious virus production.

* EC50 values were 11.98 ng/ml when virus output was measured at 24 hr post-infection, 7.07 ng/ml at 48 hr post-infection.

* "The well-accepted mechanism of action for these compounds lies in their ability to inhibit functioning Na+/K+-ATPase, which in turn, alters ion flux across membranes. This explains, for example, the ability of this class of compounds to improve functioning of heart muscle in patients with congestive heart failure."


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 18, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> They always said you could eat Diamondback, but I never did.
> I just kills 'em and buries 'em. Maybe take a skin sometimes.
> Pfft, that last skin I salted and tacked out the cats ate like potato chips before dawn.
> May have been coons involved.
> ...


Wuss


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 18, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > They always said you could eat Diamondback, but I never did.
> ...


Poison free wuss.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 18, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Don't you know? Oxygen is poisonous.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 18, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Not in my world. Diamondback bites will kill you, though.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 18, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



In everyone's world.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 18, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> ...Diamondback bites will kill you, though.



Yeah, look at those teeth!


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 19, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.
> 
> .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart


Snakes had nothing to do with it-----its the Wuhan Labs doing and the open air market although completely disgusting is just not the source.   Head of wuhan lab was um lets say QUICKLY replaced-----


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2020)

Replacing the head of Wuhan lab was a media ploy. There are no engineered lab-like sequences in the COVID-19 genome, which at the time it was suggested, was sensationalist, yellow journalism.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2020)

Americans seem to be projecting their embarrassment onto Trump as a convenient scapegoat. In reality, no other group of Homo sapiens thought COVID would turn out to be this pandemically potent, either.

19 Aug 2020 Disapproval of Trump COVID Response Hits New High








						Disapproval of Trump COVID response hits new high — and many aren’t hopeful, poll says
					

A majority of people said they were embarrassed by the response to the pandemic.




					www.yahoo.com
				



'....An Overwhelming Majority of Americans Say the U.S. Response to Coronavirus Makes Them Feel Embarrassed....Fifty-five percent also said they thought the worst of the pandemic was yet to come.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2020)

We can't agree that snakes have nothing to do with COVID-19.

5  Aug 2020 Snake Venom / COVID-19








						Snake venom-derived bradykinin-potentiating peptides: A promising therapy for COVID-19? - PubMed
					

The severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus-2 (SARS-COV-2), a novel coronavirus responsible for the recent infectious pandemic, is known to downregulate angiotensin-converting enzyme-2 (ACE2). Most current investigations focused on SARS-COV-2-related effects on the renin-angiotensin system...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Bothrops jararaca....'

On a snakes and hypertension trajectory, we mentioned Bothrops jararaca in this thread around 17-18 Jul 2020, in posts # 756, 761 and 764.




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

ACE (angiotensin-converting enzyme) blockade was mentioned in post #756 for maximakinin from the Chinese Red Belly toad, Bombina maxima. Ace blockade is also from the venom of Bothrops jararaca, which interesting history is here:  Snakes and Hypertension...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




At the time of those posts, we were tracking the Rab gene in relation to zinc and the inhibition of Zika virus, and for the controversial Zelenko Protocol's use of zinc in conjunction with hydroychloroquine and azithromycin.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2020)

We'll link Trump's oleandrin to turtle soup at Wuhan. We're still not buying that there existed a lab strain of COVID-19.

Oleandrin








						Retraction: Oleandrin: A Cardiac Glycosides with Potent Cytotoxicity - PubMed
					

[This retracts the article on p. 131 in vol. 7, PMID: 24347921.].




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Oleandrin inhibits activity of nuclear factor kappa-light-chain-enhancer of activated B chain (NF-kappaB).'

Blumberg (NASA Astrobiology) discovered the Australian antigen of hepatitis B virus. HBV physically attaches to NF-kappa B.

These facts link to Baruch S. Blumberg Foundation study for GILT and the Wuhan connection to GILT and Pelodiscus sinensis, a suspected COVID-19 intermediate host, a turtle whose soup was fed to already quarantined patients in Wuhan. These connections were posted on page 39 of this thread, especially post #771, on 19 Jul 2020.




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

ACE (angiotensin-converting enzyme) blockade was mentioned in post #756 for maximakinin from the Chinese Red Belly toad, Bombina maxima. Ace blockade is also from the venom of Bothrops jararaca, which interesting history is here:  Snakes and Hypertension...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2020)

In the controversial Trump-related article of post #903, one of the contributing authors, Weaver, dismisses hydroxychloroquine while comparing it to oleandrin (in vitro [italics]). Weaver seemingly has nothing to say about the synergy of the Raoult-Zelenko tripartite protocol (hydroxychloroquine, azithromycin, zinc, of previous messages). From the evidence of cumulative posts in this thread, especially oleandrin's impressive EC50, one would choose its use in hamsters as a COVID-19 animal model, without delay.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2020)

We link Trump's oleandrin to a Czech-Polish study, showing the connection to toads:

Bufadienolide








						Bufadienolide - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....toad genus Bufo....'

We have mentioned in this thread the amphibian bradykinin homologue, maximakinin, and this was the Rab link we were following due to the Rab study at Wuhan, Mar 2020:








						Characterization of Zika Virus Endocytic Pathways in Human Glioblastoma Cells - PubMed
					

Zika virus (ZIKV) infections can cause microcephaly and neurological disorders. However, the early infection events of ZIKV in neural cells remain to be characterized. Here, by using a combination of pharmacological and molecular approaches and the human glioblastoma cell T98G as a model, we...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Wuhan Institute of Virology....'

Sept 2020 Czech-Polish Oleandrigenin / Bufatalin / Bufadienolide








						Synthesis and evaluation of Na+/K+-ATP-ase inhibiting and cytotoxic in vitro activities of oleandrigenin and its selected 17β-(butenolidyl)- and 17β-(3-furyl)- analogues - PubMed
					

Natural cardiac-active principles built upon the 14,16β-dihydroxy-5β,14β-androstane core and bearing a heterocyclic substituent at 17β, in particular, a cardenolide - oleandrin and a bufadienolide - bufotalin, are receiving a great deal of attention as potential anticancer drugs. The densely...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Furthermore, selected 17beta-(4-butenolidyl)- and 17beta-(3-furyl)-14,16beta-dihydroxy-androstane derivatives were en route synthesized and examined for their Na+/K+-ATPase inhibitory properties, as well as cytotoxic activities in normal and cancer cell lines. It was found that the furyl- analogue of oleandrigenin/bufatalin and some related 17-(3-furyl)-derivatives show remarkably high activity.'

On 17 Jun 2020 we mentioned salmon androsterone and methylcyclohexanone in post #613 for the COVID-19 found on cutting boards, apparently from imported Scandinavian salmon.

There are two more studies by these Czech-Polish authors:








						Synthetic Approach to the Core Structure of Oleandrin and Related Cardiac Glycosides with Highly Functionalized Ring D - PubMed
					

The first synthetic approach to the core structure of cardiac glycoside oleandrin exhibiting a potent cytotoxic activity, starting from a common androstane derivative, has been accomplished. The synthesis is focused on stereoselective transformations in the densely substituted and sterically...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						Synthesis and evaluation of cytotoxic and Na+/K+-ATP-ase inhibitory activity of selected 5α-oleandrigenin derivatives - PubMed
					

Oleandrin, the major biologically active constituent of shrub Nerium oleander preparations of which have been used in traditional Mediterranean and Asian medicine, attracts a great deal of attention due to its pronounced anticancer activity. The synthesis of oleandrigenin model...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Maximakinin (aka bombakinin M), linking our trajectory to Rab genes and Zika virus (Wuhan Institute of Virology, et al), is from the Chinese Red Belly Toad, Bombina maxima.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2020)

Androstane derivatives mentioned in post #923, link to Trump's hydroxychloroquine and ebola, due to lysosomes/endosomes (hcq changes pH of endosomes):

Jul 2020 COVID-19 / Nieman-Pick Type C / Ebola / Hydroxychloroquine








						Potential COVID-19 therapeutics from a rare disease: weaponizing lipid dysregulation to combat viral infectivity - PubMed
					

The coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic caused by severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (SARS-CoV)-2 has resulted in the death of more than 328,000 persons worldwide in the first 5 months of 2020. Herculean efforts to rapidly design and produce vaccines and other antiviral...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2020)

17 Aug 2020 COVID-19 in Utah Mink


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2020/08/17/coronavirus-mink-first-us-cases/?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_virusminks-630pm%3Ahomepage%2Fstory_ans
		


Minks were mentioned in post #619, #653 (Denmark), #755 (for ACE2 and TGEV), and #754 (Spain) .


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2020)

The report doesn't seem to state the locations by county, though does say there are 38 mink farms in the state.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2020)

This report states two mink farms:








						Coronavirus detected at Utah mink farms
					

Mink are already known to be susceptible to the virus and tests done in Utah, Washington and Iowa, where the national lab is located, have proven infection. Early investigations point to human-to-animal transmission, though, the reverse is highly unlikely, the national lab reports.




					www.deseret.com
				



'....two to three mink are dying every day in Utah....'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2020)

This study mentions arbidol, which is a Russian-made small indole compound for prophylaxis and treatment of influenza. It's also known as umifenovir. For COVID-19, the article uses TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine). We will be taking a closer look at the constituents:

Jul 2020 COVID-19 / Qingfei Paidu Decoction








						Clinical retrospective study on the efficacy of Qingfei Paidu decoction combined with Western medicine for COVID-19 treatment - PubMed
					

The combination of QPD with Western medicine demonstrated significant anti-inflammatory effects compared with those of only Western medicine in patients with mild and moderate COVID-19; however, neither mortality nor length of hospitalization was affected. Moreover, the combined treatment tended...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....QPD contains 948 different chemical compounds, which affect 790 potential target proteins....'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2020)

Before investigating Qingfei Paidu against COVID-19, there is some interesting plant chemistry that links Trump's oleandrin to Shenzhen (previous messages).

Nerium oleander (Apocynaceae) is the source of oleandrin. Nerium belongs to the Tribe Nerieae, which has 6 genera: Adenium, Alafia, Farquharia, Isonema, Nerium and Strophanthus. The cardiac glycosides from this tribe also occur in Strophanthus, though oleandrin proper does not.

URL functions if typed in the spacebar:



			https://szdaily.sznews.com/attachment/pdf/201803/16/6a29637e-c129-48e7-96fa-d66214db34bc.pdf
		

'....The exhibition features extremely poisonous plants in Shenzhen, such as Gelsemium elegans, Strophanthus divaricatus, Strychnos angustifolia, devil's trumpet (Datura metel) and Upas Tree (Antiaris toxicaria).'

It was very likely the 1918 volume of JAMA that mentioned Gelsemium for influenza.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2020)

Ovarian cancer and PI3k were linked to Trump's oleandrin in post #899. Strophanthus from Madagascar is anti-ovarian cancer:

Roupellina (Strophanthus) boivinii / Ovarian Cancer








						Cytotoxic cardenolide glycosides of Roupellina (Strophanthus) boivinii from the Madagascar rainforest - PubMed
					

Bioassay-guided fractionation of an ethanol extract of Roupellina (Strophanthus) boivinii from the rainforest of Madagascar afforded the six new cardenolide glycosides boivinides 1-6, as well as the four known cardenolide glycosides digitoxigenin 3-O-[beta-D-glucopyrananosyl-(1-->4)-alpha-L-acofr …




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Jul 2020 Oleandrin-PI3k Anti-HIV








						Oleandrin: A bioactive phytochemical and potential cancer killer via multiple cellular signaling pathways - PubMed
					

Nerium oleander, a member of family Apocynaceae, is commonly known as Kaner in various countries of Asia and Mediterranean region. This plant has been renowned to possess significant therapeutic potential due to its various bioactive compounds which have been isolated from this plant e.g...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




In previous messages, Thai use of anti-HIV meds against COVID-19 were reported. Qingfei paidu treatment for COVID-19 also uses several anti-HIV plants in its decoction. We list the decoction:

Ephedra

Glycyrrhiza uralensis

Amygdalus communis

Atractylodes macrocephala Koidz

Radix bupleuri

Scutellaria baicalensis

Pinellia ternata

Asteris radix et rhizoma

Farfarae flos

Belamcanda chinensis

Asarum

Dioscorea polystachya

Citrus aurantium

Agastache rugosus

Zingiber officinale Rosc.

Wolfiporia cocos

Pericarpium citri Reticulatae

Raw gypsum

Cinnamomum cassia Presl

Alismatis

Polyporus umbellatus

Glycyrrhiza uralensis and Scutellaria baicalensis were the precise species used to show the first ever report that HIV-AIDS was a reversible disease, in a 49-month Chinese study of eight HIV-infected Tanzanians.

The Cinnamomum links to USMB thread, where on 13 May 2017, Rodishi posts (post #8) on procyanidins, which we have already mentioned in this thread:





__





						Huckabee's Diabetes cure contract comes to an end.
					

Mike Huckabee Cures Diabetes With Snake Oil - The Daily Beast   From the organization that paid Huckabee to tell other Christians cinnamon cures diabetes, there are some other doozies besides these:  Cinnamon rolls contain a secret, diabetes-fighting ingredient!  Your spice cabinet holds still...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Cinnamomi cortex / procyanidins of the Japanese study were posted on 7 Jul 2020 (post #688):









						Procyanidins and butanol extract of Cinnamomi Cortex inhibit SARS-CoV infection - PubMed
					

We found that the butanol fraction of Cinnamomi Cortex (CC/Fr.2) showed moderate inhibitory activity in wild-type severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus (wtSARS-CoV) and HIV/SARS-CoV S pseudovirus infections. The inhibition on pseudovirus was also seen in cells pretreated with the CC and...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2020)

Further evidence that Trump's oleandrin is successful against COVID-19, rather than most of the other constituents of Nerium, is here:

Na+/Ka+-ATPase Inhibition








						The Antiviral Effects of Na,K-ATPase Inhibition: A Minireview - PubMed
					

Since being first described more than 60 years ago, Na,K-ATPase has been extensively studied, while novel concepts about its structure, physiology, and biological roles continue to be elucidated. Cardiac glycosides not only inhibit the pump function of Na,K-ATPase but also activate intracellular...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....coronavirus: ouabain, digitoxin: inhibition of scr pathway....herpes simplex virus: strophanthin: inhibition of viral gene expression.'

Glycosylation of Cardenolide Aglycones in Leaves of Nerium


			https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/172662251
		

'....digitoxigenin....oleandrigenin....'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2020)

Oleandrigenin and digitoxigenin in Nerium play important roles in the synthesis of oleandrin. Digitoxin inhibits the src pathway.

Saracatinib / MERS / Src Pathway








						Saracatinib Inhibits Middle East Respiratory Syndrome-Coronavirus Replication In Vitro - PubMed
					

The Middle East respiratory syndrome-coronavirus (MERS-CoV), first identified in Saudi Arabia, is an emerging zoonotic pathogen that causes severe acute respiratory illness in humans with a high fatality rate. Since its emergence, MERS-CoV continues to spread to countries outside of the Arabian...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....a potent inhibitor of src-family of tyrosine kinases.'

Src-Mediated Regulation of PI3K / Thyroid Cancer








						Src-mediated regulation of the PI3K pathway in advanced papillary and anaplastic thyroid cancer - PubMed
					

Advanced stages of papillary and anaplastic thyroid cancer continue to be plagued by a dismal prognosis, which is a result of limited effective therapies for these cancers. Due to the high proportion of thyroid cancers harboring mutations in the MAPK pathway, the MAPK pathway has become a focal...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Targeting src results in inhibition of growth, invasion, and migration....enhanced through a combined inhibition of src and the MAPK pathway.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2020)

These reports show that BDNF links to oleandrin's anti-cancer/antiviral properties:

(2017) Oleandrin Reduces Glioma Growth








						The Glycoside Oleandrin Reduces Glioma Growth with Direct and Indirect Effects on Tumor Cells - PubMed
					

Oleandrin is a glycoside that inhibits the ubiquitous enzyme Na<sup>+</sup>/K<sup>+</sup>-ATPase. In addition to its known effects on cardiac muscle, recent <i>in vitro</i> and <i>in vivo</i> evidence highlighted its potential for anticancer properties. Here, we evaluated for the first time the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....We demonstrated that oleandrin does the following: enhances the brain-derived neurotrophic factor (BDNF) level in brain; reduces both microglia and macrophage infiltration and CD68 immunoreactivity in the tumor mass; reduces astrogliosis in peritumoral area; reduces glioma cell infiltration in healthy parenchyma. In BDNF-deficient mice and in glioma cells silenced for TrkB receptor expression, oleandrin was not effective, indicating a crucial role for BDNF in olandrin's protective and antitumor functions.'

Sept 2020 Recovery from SARS-CoV-2 Infection is Associated with Serum BDNF Restoration








						Recovery from SARS-CoV-2 infection is associated with serum BDNF restoration - PubMed
					

Recovery from SARS-CoV-2 infection is associated with serum BDNF restoration




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2020)

The Israeli report above, "Recovery from SARS-CoV-2 Infection is Associated with Serum BDNF Restoration," states:

'In this study we provide the first data on serum BDNF levels in SARS-CoV-2 patients and their correlations with clinical and laboratory indices of disease severity. The contribution of lymphocytes BDNF secretion to the circulating pool, demonstrated in our earlier work, may link between the lymphopenia and the low BDNF observed in patients with severe disease....The kinetics of BDNF in this study may be explained by previous reports indicating the suppressive effect of pro-inflammatory states on BDNF levels and function....Further studies are needed to verify the interplay between ferritin and BDNF, and the potential of using BDNF as a biomarker in SARS-CoV-2 patients.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 21, 2020)

Amongst Pubmed entries for oleandrin is one for the Notch gene. Here is linked Notch to BDNF of the Israeli study:

Notch Inhibition from Nerium / Oleandrin








						The Notch Inhibitors Isolated from Nerium indicum - PubMed
					

Notch signaling plays a crucial role in differentiation and cell maintenance, but once aberrantly activated, it contributes to cancer progression. Notch inhibitors were isolated from plant extracts and tested using an originally constructed cell-based assay system. We isolated eight compounds...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....We isolated eight compounds from N. indicum that showed inhibition of Notch signaling pathway.'

Chinese Moxibustion Improves Learning Ability in Vascular Dementia (VD) Rats / BDNF / Notch / Vascular Dementia








						[Moxibustion Improves Learning Ability by Regulating Hippocampal Neurotrophic Factor Expression and Notch Signaling in Vascular Dementia Rats] - PubMed
					

Moxibustion can improve learning ability in VD rats, which may be associated with its effects in up-regulating the expression of neurotrophic factors and in potentiating Notch signaling.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The expression levels of BDNF, NGF, GFAP, Hes3, Notch1 genes and proteins were significantly upregulated in the model group relevant to the sham operation group.'

We think that the smoking moxibustion should be contraindicated, for this approach to dementia treatment could be dangerous to those with the ApoE3 allele (and[italics]) simultaneous COVID-19 infection:

Vascular Dementia / Smoking / Alzheimer's








						Possibilities of Dementia Prevention - It is Never Too Early to Start - PubMed
					

Dementia represents one of the greatest global challenges for health and social care in this century. More than 50 million people worldwide suffer from dementia, and this number is predicted to triple by 2050. Ageing is often associated with cognitive impairment. Therefore, prevention of...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Most cardiovascular risk factors such as hypertension, diabetes mellitus, hypercholesterolemia, atrial fibrillation and smoking are not exclusive risk factors for vascular dementia but also for Alzheimer's disease.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 21, 2020)

Notch in COVID-19 infection is upregulated as is Notch in moxibustion-dementia:

6 Aug 2020 Notch Gene / Coronavirus








						IFN signaling and neutrophil degranulation transcriptional signatures are induced during SARS-CoV-2 infection - PubMed
					

The novel virus SARS-CoV-2 has infected more than 14 million people worldwide resulting in the Coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19). Limited information on the underlying immune mechanisms that drive disease or protection during COVID-19 severely hamper development of therapeutics and vaccines...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....We demonstrate that Type I interferon (IFN) and Notch signaling pathways are significantly upregulated in lungs of juvenile infected macaques when compared with old infected macaques. These results are corroborated with increased peripheral neutrophil counts and neutrophil lymphocyte ratio in older individuals with COVID-19 disease.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 21, 2020)

As in the macaques (post #936) so too in humans:

21 Aug 2020  Inflammation in COVID-19








						Inflammation: the key factor that explains vulnerability to severe COVID
					

Abnormal functioning of the immune system is what characterises severe COVID, and can be driven by diabetes, obesity, sex and age.




					www.yahoo.com
				



'....many older people have fewer lymphocytes.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 21, 2020)

This from Imperial College, London, links to post #621 of this thread for COVID-19 and glycosylation:

18 Aug 2020  Coronavirus Could Be Linked to Type 1 Diabetes in Children








						Coronavirus could be linked to type-1 diabetes in children, study suggests
					

The autoimmune disease inhibits the body’s ability to produce insulin




					www.independent.co.uk
				



'....around 70% of the children diagnosed with diabetes presented with diabetic ketoacidosis (DKA) -- a serious complication....50% of DKA cases were observed to be "severe" -- a much higher rate than usual.'

Glycosylation / Why a Fast Blood Glucose Control Should Be Necessary




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

Early on in this thread, we pointed to the ethnic link to varying amounts of ACE2 receptors relative to COVID-19 susceptibility. Recently, another ACE2 factor has come to light.  COVID-19 Glycosylation / Chloroquine https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32293710 'Hyperglycemia, Hydroxychloroquine...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 21, 2020)

The report for UK diabetic children was posted today at Avian Flu Talk, though they don't seem to make the historical connections that would clarify the pediatric COVID-19/diabetes assemblage. The 18 Jun 2020 post #621 includes a report (Brufsky A, UPMC Hillman Cancer Center, Magee Women's Hospital, University of Pittsburgh) that does:

'Hyperglycemia, Hydroxychloroquine, and COVID-19 Infection.

A known history of diabetes and ambient hyperglycemia were found to be independent risk factors for morbidity and mortality in SARS (Diabet. Med. [2006] 23:623-8)....Diabetes was found in 7.4% of a cohort of hospitalized COVID-19 patients and appeared to be a risk factor for disease severity (NEJM [Feb 2020]: NEJMoa 2002032). A history of diabetes was associated with 22.5% of COVID-19 intensive care unit (ICU) admissions vs. 5.9% of non-ICU admissions in one case series (JAMA [2020] 323: 1061-9), and another recent ICU case series reported 14 of 24 (58%) with a history of diabetes.
....
A possible explanation for a link between hyperglycemia and ACE2 levels in the severity of COVID-19 disease could be explained by several clinical observations in SARS and preclinical observations in the NOD diabetic mouse model....potential changes in glycosylation of the ACE2, as well as glycosylation of the viral spike protein both possibly induced by uncontrolled hyperglycemia mat alter both the binding of the viral spike protein to ACE2 and the degree of the immune response, to the virus.
....
Autopsy of an untreated individual revealed high levels of ACE2 expression in the alveolar tissue of the lung, the islet cells of the pancreas, the heart, and the kidney. This suggested a mechanism of transient hyperglycemia induced by a transient inflammation of the islet cells by SARS-CoV through binding of the SARS-CoV to the ACE2 present on islet cells, resulting in a transient insulin-dependent diabetes mellitus, which resolves with the resolution of the disease.

In a study of NOD mice, ACE2 protein levels in the lung were putatively elevated when compared with control mice and returned to control levels when insulin was administered....This also suggests a possible paracrine loop hypothesis for COVID-19 infection where the virus infects the pancreas and lung, leading to hyperglycemia and upregulation of glycosylated ACE2 in the lung and further virus binding and inflammation. Poor glycemic control could therefore make the disease more severe....glucocorticoid use made hyperglycemia and possible clinical symptoms, more severe.
....
Interestingly, high ACE2 has a protective effect in varioous organs (J. Med. Virol [2020] 10.1002/jmv.25785). ACE2 gene expression is increased by estrogen in a mouse model, a potential protective factor for SARS-CoV infection and pathogenicity, as men are more likely than women to both acquire COVID-19 and have more severe disease. Recent survey studies found that ACE2 expression was higher in tissue of women and in younger adults, an inverse correlation to disease severity. A possible explanation for this discrepancy is that gene expression experiments cannot measure posttranslational modifications such as protein glycosylation. In the NOD diabetic mouse, ACE2 activity in the lung did not rise and fall with insulin administration, but the amount of ACE2 protein apparently did. This is consistent with a rise in glycosylated ACE2, as opposed to total ACE2, since antibody binding to proteins as measured by Western blot analysis could be affected by glycosylation. Therefore, it is likely that it is the amount of glycosylated ACE2 receptor, and not simply the amount of ACE2 alone, that is responsible for virus binding and fusion.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 21, 2020)

The following report is half true. Oleandrin has been tested on COVID-19, though not in humans. The media thinks the cup is half empty rather than half full, which is the pathology:

Trump Strategy on COVID-19 Continues to Rely on Miracles








						Trump strategy on COVID-19 continues to rely on miracles
					

After months of insisting the coronavirus would disappear to no success, the White House has continued that strategy in the lead-up to next week's Republican National Convention.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 22, 2020)

The racial bias of COVID-19 coupled to economics makes it dangerous to not remove oneself from such danger:

22 Aug 2020  Risk of Severe COVID-19 Illness Among Teachers and Adults Living with School-Aged Children




__





						ACP Journals
					





					www.acpjournals.org
				



'....Low-income households were more likely to be at risk than those in higher-income households, as were those residing with black children; adults living with Asian children  or children of other races/ethnicities were at lowest risk.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 22, 2020)

An anti-COVID distribution point was vandalized:









						Portland business fleeing 'unsafe conditions' as violent protests continue
					

The combination of COVID-19 and riots is taking a toll on downtown Portland's business base, and one of the city's major employers, Standard Insurance, is not being quiet about it.




					finance.yahoo.com
				



'....There was damage to a lobby where protective equipment against the spread of the coronavirus is distributed.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 22, 2020)

American and Chinese companies will also be hosted:

21 Aug 2020 Moscow Times Mexico to Test Russia's Coronavirus Vaccine








						Mexico to Test Russia’s Coronavirus Vaccine - The Moscow Times
					

Mexico's foreign minister said Russia's test offer is “very good news because again we buy ourselves time.”




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				



'....The Latin American country is also readying to conduct late-stage trials of the COVID-19 vaccine of Johnson & Johnson and two Chinese companies.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 22, 2020)

This report verifies some of the complexities in treating COVID and various reactions to meds:

22 Aug 2020 Some Have No COVID Symptoms








						Some have no COVID symptoms: Could the common cold be a reason?
					

One theory is that prior exposure to other viruses may help fight off the novel coronavirus.  There are four other, far less deadly coronaviruses which cause the common cold.  Earlier this summer, researchers from La Jolla Institute for Immunology published new findings in the journal Cell...




					www.yahoo.com
				



'....There is a huge variation in our genes in the human population....Everyone is genetically different. You can find kids who get respiratory infections 10 to 12 times a year, totally atypical, and when you look at their genome, you find that they have mutations that make them more susceptible.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 22, 2020)

Once again, Trump (and his advisors) are correct: hydroxychloroquine works. Three C-19 meds, one also approved in Japan (favilavir) have been recommended:

Aug 2020  C-19 Review








						Review on the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) pandemic: Its outbreak and current status - PubMed
					

The corona virus transmits quicker than its two predecessors the MERS-CoV and SARS-CoV, but has reduced casualty. The global effects of this latest pandemic are still unclear. Nevertheless, considering that so far no vaccine has been available; preventive approaches are the best way to fight...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The Ministry of Science and Technology in the People's Republic of China declared three potential anti-viral medicines suitable for treating COVID-19. Those three are, namely, favilavir, chloroquine phosphate, and remdesivir. Hydroxychloroquine combined with azithromycin enhances the reduction of the viral load in COVID-19 patients.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2020)

Favilavir (post #945) aka favipiravir, is a prodrug activated by human metabolism, a key enzyme being hypoxanthine guanine ribosyltransferase (HGPRT). We thank Australia for keeping an eye on vaccinations in the region, especially covert COVID-19 vaccinations.

23 Aug 2020 Coronavirus: Chinese Mining Company Tests Vaccine on Papua New Guinea Workers Without Country's Permission
'....Phone calls to Ramu's office in the Papua New Guinea city of Madang and the parent company's Beijing headquarters were not answered on Friday....The vaccine could cause false-positive test results in those who received it.'

The report mentions that it was Chinese workers who were vaccinated. However, there is more to the story than meets the eye. Firstly, we link the lack of the enzyme, HGPRT, to Lesch-Nyhan syndrome:

Lesch-Nyhan Syndrome


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lesch_Nyhan_syndrome
		

'....similar to those seen in Huntington's disease....inherited in an X-linked recessive manner....carrier females are generally an asymptomatic condition....the overwhelming majority of LNS patients are male.'

The Lesch-Nyhan syndrome links to kuru via the symptom of 
choreoathetosis:

2017 Spain  Lesch-Nyhan / Coreoathetosis








						Unapparent hypoxanthine-guanine phosphoribosyltransferase deficiency - PubMed
					

Complete deficiency of hypoxanthine-guanine phosphoribosyltransferase (HPRT) activity causes Lesch Nyhan disease (LND), characterized by hyperuricemia, severe action dystonia, choreoathetosis, ballismus, cognitive and attention deficit and self-injurious behavior. Partial HPRT deficiency is...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




It was Gajdusek, writing on kuru in the Fore people of New Guinea, who photographed and documented athetoid movements in Yakurimba, a young male suffering from kuru. Next, we note the distance on maps from Madang to the Fore area:

Madang








						Madang - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Fore People




__





						Fore people - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Thus, COVID-19-vaccinated Chinese workers just miles from where the lack of the enzyme, HGPRT, that causes athetoid symptoms link to the athetoid symptoms of kuru. How would the Chinese benefit from such an arrangement?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2020)

Trump is expediting convalescent plasma to fight COVID-19.

23 Aug 2020 Trump's Emergency Authorization








						Trump announces plasma treatment authorized for COVID-19
					

President Donald Trump on Sunday announced emergency authorization to treat COVID-19 patients with convalescent plasma — a move he called “a breakthrough,” one of his top health officials called “promising” and other health experts said needs more study before it's celebrated.  The announcement...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 23, 2020)

Another New Guinea report links Indonesia:

20 Aug 2020  PNG Demands China Explain








						PNG demands China explain COVID-19 vaccine trial on miners
					

Papua New Guinea blocked the arrival of a flight carrying workers from China after a Chinese mine operator said its employees were given a coronavirus vaccine in a possible unauthorized trial, authorities said Friday.  The Pacific nation's pandemic response controller, David Manning, banned...




					news.yahoo.com
				



'....A Chinese company is testing a vaccine on volunteers in Indonesia.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2020)

Linking kuru in New Guinea to the essential anti-COVID-19 agent, ...favipiravir and its target enzyme (hypoxanthine guanine phosphoribosyltransferase [HGPRT]), a Pubmed search 'hypoxanthine guanine prion' yields 6 references, one of which is this Mohave report (recalling the 'slow viruses' of Gajdusek, et al) the patient was treated with ganciclovir:

Mohave Stealth Virus / Ganciclovir








						Stealth virus epidemic in the Mohave Valley: severe vacuolating encephalopathy in a child presenting with a behavioral disorder - PubMed
					

An infectious illness, attributed to atypically structured cytopathic "stealth" viruses, occurred in 1996 in the Mohave Valley region of the United States. A stealth virus-infected child from this region has developed a severe noninflammatory, vacuolating (spongiform) en cephalopathy. The...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....vacuolating spongiform encephalopathy....ganciclovir....'

A further Pubmed search 'hypoxanthine guanine phosphoribosyltransferase prion' yields one reference:

Scotland / Prion Protein








						Models of human disease through gene targeting - PubMed
					

Models of human disease through gene targeting




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....These procedures are outlined below with regard to our targeting of subtle alterations into the prion protein gene, a gene whose product, PrPc, is involved intimately in the transmissible spongiform encephalopathies.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2020)

The report from Scotland mentions HPRT (hypoxanthine phosphoribosyltransferase, CJD (Creutzfeldt-Jacob disease, GSS (Gerstmann-Straussler-Scheinker disease), and herpes simplex virus thymidine kinase (recalling herpesvirus infections in Cetacea).

Furthermore, hypoxanthine guanine phosphoribosyltransferase also links to the anti-malarial agents, hydroxychloroquine/chloroquine, here:

(2018) Plasmodium vivax








						Design of Plasmodium vivax Hypoxanthine-Guanine Phosphoribosyltransferase Inhibitors as Potential Antimalarial Therapeutics - PubMed
					

Plasmodium falciparum (Pf) and Plasmodium vivax (Pv) are the foremost causative agents of malaria. Due to the development of resistance to current antimalarial medications, new drugs for this parasitic disease need to be discovered. The activity of...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




The Chinese report in this thread for Neophocaena link poterntial COVID-19 intermediate hosts, including Bovidae.

Pubmed search 'cetacea prion' yields 8 references, and one of them from Bologna, Italy (2007), costs $35.95 to view:








						Comparative analysis of the prion protein (PrP) gene in cetacean species - PubMed
					

The partial PrP gene sequence and the deduced protein of eight cetacean species, seven of which have never been reported so far, have been determined in order to extend knowledge of sequence variability of the PrP genes in different species and to aid in speculation on cetacean susceptibility to...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Alzheimer's / Prions / Dolphins








						Alzheimer's disease, cellular prion protein, and dolphins - PubMed
					

Alzheimer's disease, cellular prion protein, and dolphins




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2020)

The microRNA links between hypoxanthine guanine phosphoribosyltransferase and COVID-19 are being elucidated, and may help to explain its virulence:

miRNA 301b-3P / Parkinson's








						LncRNA H19 diminishes dopaminergic neuron loss by mediating microRNA-301b-3p in Parkinson's disease via the HPRT1-mediated Wnt/β-catenin signaling pathway - PubMed
					

Long non-coding RNAs (lncRNA) and microRNAs (miRNAs) are a subject of active investigation in neurodegenerative disorders including Parkinson's disease (PD). We hypothesized a regulatory role of lncRNA H19 with involvement of hypoxanthine phosphoribosyltransferase 1 (HPRT1) in dopaminergic...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....treatment with lentiviral oe-HPRT1, agomir-mir-301b-3P and inhibition of the wnt/beta-catenin pathway.'

Alabama and Poland:  SARS-CoV-2 May Regulate Cellular Responses Through Depletion of Specific Host miRNAs, Lung Cellular and Molecular Physiology, 5 Aug 2020
'....As shown in Table 1, COVID-19-mediated decrease of host mir-34a-3P and mir-495-5P levels could increase XBP1s and BiP expression, respectively, by increasing the ER (endoplasmic reticulum) folding capacity and promoting survival. Through mir-376b-3P, the virus could also potentially modulate the mTOR and autophagy pathways.'

Thusfar, it is unknown whether there have been any COVID-19 cases amongst the Fore people, though vaccinated Chinese in proximity to them is indeed peculiar.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2020)

None should be assumed to be immune after initial infection with COVID-19.

24 Aug 2020  The Guardian (UK)








						Case of man reinfected with coronavirus stokes immunity fears
					

Hong Kong case leads scientists to doubt development of antibodies in previous patients, but other experts say it is no cause for alarm




					www.theguardian.com
				



'....People who have recovered from COVID-19 should not be assumed to be immune.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2020)

Recalling from the literature the two Chinese physicians who wagered on the gender of the forthcoming child of a female who received accupuncture to two specific points on her leg, mir-34a-3p that links to COVID-19 (previous post) also links to abortion:

Mir-34a-3P / Unexplained Recurrent Spontaneous Abortion








						Association of miR-34a-3p/5p, miR-141-3p/5p, and miR-24 in Decidual Natural Killer Cells with Unexplained Recurrent Spontaneous Abortion - PubMed
					

This study suggests that miR-34a-3p/5p, miR-141-3p/5p, and miR-24 in decidual NK cells could be associated with URSA. These findings might contribute to the panel of diagnostic and prognostic biomarkers with clinical utility, and facilitate the development of new strategies for targeted therapy...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2020)

This would be a good reason for vaccinated Chinese to be in New Guinea:

Mar 2018 Shandong, China: Mir-34a-3p / Alzheimer's








						miR-34a deficiency in APP/PS1 mice promotes cognitive function by increasing synaptic plasticity via AMPA and NMDA receptors - PubMed
					

MicroRNA (miR)-34a was recently determined to contribute to the pathological development of Alzheimer's disease (AD). miR-34a deficiency significantly attenuates cognitive deficits in amyloid precursor protein (APP)/presenilin 1 (PS1) mice; however, its role in early AD pathology and the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 24, 2020)

Creutzfeldt-Jacob and fatal familial insomnia links to mirna-146a:

Jan 2018 Beijing / CJD / FFI / Mirna-146a / CSF Protein 14-3-3








						The associations of two SNPs in miRNA-146a and one SNP in ZBTB38-RASA2 with the disease susceptibility and the clinical features of the Chinese patients of sCJD and FFI - PubMed
					

Prion diseases are a group of fatal neurodegenerative disorders that affect humans and animals. Besides of the pathological agent, prion, there are some elements that can influence or determine susceptibility to prion infection and the clinical phenotype of the diseases, e.g., the polymorphism...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




This micro-RNA links back to malaria:

Jan 2019 Germany  Plasmodium / Pregnancy








						MiRNA-146a polymorphism increases the odds of malaria in pregnancy - PubMed
					

These results indicate that SNP rs2910164 G > C is associated with increased odds for P. falciparum infection in first-time pregnant women who are considered to lack sufficient acquired immune responses against pregnancy-specific strains of P. falciparum. These findings suggest that miRNA-146a is …




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Mirna-146a links to COVID-19 via 14-3-3 csf protein:

Aug 2020 New York 14-3-3 / SARS-CoV-2








						Mutations in the phosphorylation sites of SARS-CoV-2 encoded nucleocapsid protein and structure model of sequestration by protein 14-3-3 - PubMed
					

SARS-CoV-2 is the etiologic agent of COVID-19. There is currently no effective means of preventing infections by SARS-CoV-2, except through restriction of population movement and contact. An understanding of the origin, evolution and biochemistry (molecular biology) of SARS-CoV-2 is a...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....all located in a stretch that forms a phosphorylation dependent interaction site, including C-TAK1 phosphorylation sites for 14-3-3....is a cellular response mechanism for the control and inhibition of the replication, transcription and packaging of the SARS-CoV-2 genome.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 25, 2020)

We will take a bit closer look at these anti-COVID-19 candidates. Not surprisingly, hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine are left off the list, which is less science and more the desperation/coercion of economic politics.

25 Aug 2020 COVID Treatments








						The 10 most promising coronavirus treatments that could help curb the pandemic, even without a vaccine
					

Most have entered human trials, and a few have already seen positive data — but some candidates have yet to publish results.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 25, 2020)

EIDD-2801 is one of the candidates in the report of post #956. The name was used until Jul 2020 when it was changed to MK-4482.

MK-4482








						Molnupiravir - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....In Ap 2020, a whistleblower complaint by former Head of U.S. Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority (BARDA) Rick Bright suggested he had been removed from his position over raising concerns over providing funding for the further development of MK-4482 due to similar drugs having mutagenic properties (producing birth defects). A previous company, Pharmasset, that had investigated the drug's active ingredient had abandoned it.'









						Molnupiravir, EIDD 2801
					

EIDD 2801 Molecular Formula: C13H19N3O7 Molecular Weight: 329.31 g/mol [(2R,3S,4R,5R)-3,4-dihydroxy-5-[4-(hydroxyamino)-2-oxopyrimidin-1-yl]oxolan-2-yl]methyl 2-methylpropanoate UNII YA84KI1VEW CAS…




					newdrugapprovals.org
				



'....EIDD-2801 works similarly to Gilead Sciences' remdesivir, an unapproved drug, that was developed for ebola virus....But remdesivir can only be given intravenously, meaning it would be difficult to develop widely....EIDD-2801 was able to overcome the coronavirus proofreading function. Unlike remdesivir, EIDD-2801 lacks human safety data.'

However, Trump et al's hydroxychloroquine also blocks COVID-19(SARS-CoV-2) proofreading. One can view the hydroxyls (OH groups) of MK-4482 on the wiki page, though the idea was originally hydroxychloroquine's, because the addition of the hydroxyl group rendered hcq safer than cq.

14 Aug 2020 Proofreading Hydroxychloroquine/Chloroquine








						New Anti SARS-Cov-2 Targets for Quinoline Derivatives Chloroquine and Hydroxychloroquine - PubMed
					

The rapid spread of severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) has created a severe global health crisis. In this paper, we used docking and simulation methods to identify potential targets and the mechanism of action of chloroquine (CQ) and hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) against...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Furthermore, cq and hcq also influenced the proofreading and capping of viral RNA in SARS-CoV-2, performed by nsp10/nsp14 and nsp10/nsp16. In particular, hcq demonstrated a better energy binding with the examined targets compared to cq, probably due to the hydrogen bonding of the hydroxyl group of hcq with polar amino acid residues.'

So choosing the first candidate at random, one can see that there is clearly ahistorical bias in the use of MK-4482, when the actual antiviral innovation belonged to Trumps' hydroxychloroquine.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2020)

A surface disinfectant to consider is called SurfaceWise2








						The EPA approves long-lasting disinfectant to kill COVID-19, but experts call potential impact 'modest'
					

The ability to kill SARS-CoV-2 on surfaces for up to seven days is attention-grabbing, but experts say it’s unlikely to do much in stopping the spread of COVID-19.




					www.yahoo.com
				




British military scientists have discovered a product, citriodiol, found in insect repellent that can kill a strain of COVID-19:








						Product found in insect repellent offers some protection against COVID-19 - Sky News
					

British military scientists have discovered that a product found in insect repellent can kill the strain of coronavirus that causes COVID-19, Sky News reported on Wednesday. The product, Citriodiol, could offer a new layer of protection against COVID-19 according to scientists at the UK's...




					news.yahoo.com
				



'....p-menthane-3,8-diol.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2020)

2nd Infection, Wisconsin








						Wisconsin patient tests positive for coronavirus for second time
					

A Wisconsin patient has been reinfected with the coronavirus, according to health officials.




					www.wisn.com
				



'....La Crosse County....symptoms were different second time around....'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2020)

We'll link p-menthane-3,8-diol to a fungal genus that is known for its anti-influenza capabilities:

Polyporus brumalis








						Biotransformation of (-)-α-pinene and geraniol to α-terpineol and p-menthane-3,8-diol by the white rot fungus, Polyporus brumalis - PubMed
					

In this study, the monoterpenes, α-pinene and geraniol, were biotransformed to synthesize monoterpene alcohol compounds. Polyporus brumalis which is classified as a white rot fungus was used as a biocatalyst. Consequently α-terpineol was synthesized from α-pinene by P. brumalis mycelium, after...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 26, 2020)

Next, we link geraniol to ACE2 downregulation, because it is the target of COVID-19:








						Geranium and Lemon Essential Oils and Their Active Compounds Downregulate Angiotensin-Converting Enzyme 2 (ACE2), a SARS-CoV-2 Spike Receptor-Binding Domain, in Epithelial Cells - PubMed
					

Severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2), also known as coronavirus disease-2019 (COVID-19), is a pandemic disease that has been declared as modern history's gravest health emergency worldwide. Until now, no precise treatment modality has been developed. The...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 28, 2020)

Teacher shortages and changing curiculums are in the news:

28 Aug 2020 








						Teacher shortages are a big problem in the U.S. The coronavirus pandemic could make it worse.
					

There was a national teacher shortage before COVID-19. The pandemic complicates the problem.




					yahoo.com
				



'....There simply are not enough human resources available to cover face-to-face learning needs of our students safely and with health as a priority.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 28, 2020)

Multiple clusters occurring at NC State, as students leave dorms:

27 Aug 2020








						NC State University's 'Unrelenting' Spread Of COVID-19 Forces Students To Leave Dorms
					

Students moved in on Aug. 10, switched to online courses Monday and now most have to leave campus entirely.




					yahoo.com
				



'....twenty-four coronavirus clusters....'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 28, 2020)

Like Russia's vaccine, AstraZeneca's is also adenovirus-based:

24 Aug 2020 UK's AstraZeneca Vaccine Gets Russian Nod








						AstraZeneca Receives Russian Nod For Covid-19 Vaccine Trial- Report
					

UK biopharma AstraZeneca (AZN) has now received regulatory approval to hold part of a late-stage trial for its potential COVID-19 vaccine in Russia, according to a report from Reuters.The Phase III trial of the AZD1222 vaccine will involve 150 people and will take place in four medical sites in...




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 28, 2020)

The transition to neurotrophic symptoms may reflect COVID-19's mutational changes in what may be Russia's first case of reinfection:

26 Aug 2020 Governor of Tuva Reinfected with Coronavirus








						Siberian Governor ‘Reinfected’ With Coronavirus - The Moscow Times
					

“I almost believed that you couldn't get sick with it twice,” the governor of Russia's republic of Tyva said.




					www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 28, 2020)

COVID-19-vaccinated Chinese miners in New Guinea (previous posts) may not be coincidental:

May 2020 India, Thailand, South Korea /  Parkinson's / COVID-19 / Neurotrophic Viruses








						COVID-19: An Early Review of Its Global Impact and Considerations for Parkinson's Disease Patient Care - PubMed
					

While many infectious disorders are unknown to most neurologists, COVID-19 is very different. It has impacted neurologists and other health care workers, not only in our professional lives but also through the fear and panic within our own families, colleagues, patients and their families, and...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Though the possibilities presented are speculative, they are theory-based, and supported by prior evidence from other neurotrophic viruses closely related to SARS-CoV-2. Neurologists should be on high alert and vigilant for potential acute and chronic complications when encountering PD patients who are suspected of having COVID-19.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 28, 2020)

As of today, ProMed-mail has gone esoteric, and now requires a subscription.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 28, 2020)

Restaurant sales are down 91% in San Francisco, as the state prepares for flu season:

26 Aug 2020 San Francisco / Prep for "Twindemic"








						CA preparing for 'twindemic' as flu season approaches, now guarantees COVID-19 results in 24-48 hours
					

Newsom said the state will produce an additional 150,000 COVID-19 tests per day, with a guaranteed turnaround time of 24 to 48 hours.




					www.abc7news.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 28, 2020)

One of these models was originally used to detect a woman's ovulation state (Avian Flu Talk / COVID-19 Discussion Forum)

COVID-19-Flu Predictions Models








						Can a Wearable Detect Covid-19 Before Symptoms Appear?
					

Stanford researchers hope to find the answer, which could impact health care beyond the current pandemic.




					www.wired.com
				












						Dutch UMC Utrecht wristband detects exposure to COVID-19 before you even notice - Innovation Origins
					

An electronic wristband designed to signal when ovulation takes place is now being used to detect a potential contamination with COVID-19.




					innovationorigins.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 28, 2020)

Promedmail is apparently back online, no subscription required.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 28, 2020)

An academically dense report, we'll initially excerpt for autopsy, because it resonates with Alzheimer's classic first autopsy and with kuru, recalling that Gajdusek did not require a stethoscope to hear kuru-infected Yakurimba's heart rub, 3 to 4 feet out from the body:

Jun 2020 Pakistan, Massachusetts / Neuroinvasive COVID-19








						Potential neuroinvasive pathways of SARS-CoV-2: Deciphering the spectrum of neurological deficit seen in coronavirus disease-2019 (COVID-19) - PubMed
					

Coronavirus disease-2019 (COVID-19) was declared a global pandemic on 11 March 2020. Scientists and clinicians must acknowledge that severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) has the potential to attack the human body in multiple ways simultaneously and exploit any weaknesses...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The majority of initial published and available reports from China involving autopsy, predominantly focused on procedure safety with scarce actual autopsy and pathology reports. Remarkably, only one full autopsy report was identified and able to be accessed in the full text during the early days of the COVID-19 outbreak in China. Even after the spread of COVID-19 in U.S. and Europe, with hundreds of deaths daily, autopsy examinations were  not routinely performed and crucial data on organ involvement, and the CNS in particular, remained uninvestigated.

Notably, China has had markedly more time than the rest of the world to perform clinical investigations and autopsy examinations. Despite this advantage, there was an initial paucity of published autopsy and pathology reports on the CNS. Physicians and scientists from China have been vocal about their recommendations and need for more data. Dr. Bin Cong, physician and dean of Hubei Medical University School of Forensic Medicine, published a paper in Feb 2020 requesting to strengthen the use of autopsy to better comprehend COVID-19. Dr. Hujun Wang, physician and chief expert in forensic medicine at Southern Medical University, also recognized the need of pathologic data on patients with COVID-19 to better understand the infection.'

Interestingly, Wang is speaking up during the same month that COVID-19 mutated, and so the headache symptom coupled to reinfection from Tuva (previous post) may have genetic implications that link to neuroinvasiveness. Further, Trump recently calls for convalescent plasma, and this links to the precise mutation, D614G, an aspartic acid to glycine mutation. We immediately intuit some of its primitivity: the glycine of the Miller-Urey volcanic spark experiment of 1959:

COVID-19 Mutation D614G / Convalescent Plasma








						The D614G mutation in the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein reduces S1 shedding and increases infectivity - PubMed
					

SARS coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) isolates encoding a D614G mutation in the viral spike (S) protein predominate over time in locales where it is found, implying that this change enhances viral transmission. We therefore compared the functional properties of the S proteins with aspartic acid (S...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Aug 28, 2020)

In passing it should be mentioned that the isoelectric point of aspartic acid is 2.98, whereas that of glycine is 6.06. In the volcanic spark experiments of Miller-Urey, glycine and alanine were predominant. We see some resonance in kuru plaques, and note the triple glycines and the alanine-to-valine mutation, the latter being also found in Alzheimer's (both A--->V and V---->A):

(1991) Japanese CJD








						[Recent advances in the research of Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (CJD) and Gerstmann-Strüssler syndrome (GSS)] - PubMed
					

The abnormal isoform of prion protein (PrP) was detected by Western blotting and immunohistochemistry in all brains of 53 CJD and 20 GSS patients. Formic acid pretreatment on formalin fixed, paraffin-embedded thin sections enhanced immunostaining of PrP in both congophilic and non-congophilic...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....7 sporadic CJD patients with kuru plaques....'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 28, 2020)

Returning to the report of post #971, "Potential Neuroinvasive Pathways of SARS-CoV-2" we first link tetraparesis mentioned there to COVID-19, followed by a tetraparesis link to chloroquine, dexamethasone and prednisone as well as vitamins, recalling that glucocorticoids have been contraindicated in COVID-19 therapy.

Potential Neuroinvasive Pathways, continued
'....Guillain-Barre syndrome (GBS) case series from Italy reported five cases, 4 of which developed flaccid teraparesis or tetraplegia, 3 required mechanical ventilation. The CSF of all 5 tested negative for SARS-CoV-2.'

Feb 1970 Tetraparesis / Chloroquine








						Remarkable recovery of a steroid-responsive recurrent polyneuropathy - PubMed
					

Remarkable recovery of a steroid-responsive recurrent polyneuropathy




					ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Oral prednisone therapy....does of 15 mg t.i.d. potassium chloride syrup (60 m-equiv daily) and antacids were also given in conjunction with the glucocorticoid....other medications included chloroquine 125 mg b.i.d. from 25 Jan 1968 through until 27 Aug 1968, during which time the patient received a total dosage of 55 g. Supplemental vitamins....pyridoxine hydrochloride 25 mg daily.
....
The response to glucocorticoid therapy, although ultimately rewarding, was preceded by a latency period of 3.5 months, during which interval there was only very minimal clinical evidence suggesting recovery.'
(to be continued)


----------



## badger2 (Aug 29, 2020)

'Remarkeble Recovery of a Steroid-Responsive Recurrent Polyneuropathy (post #973) continues:

'The patient's first exacerbation had evolved abruptly over 48 hours after an indolent course of several months; treatment with dexamethasone in low doses (total dose of 20 mg over 30 days) was rather promptly beneficial. The second exacerbation had evolved more slowly; treatment with dexamethasone in much higher doses Total dose of 165 mg over six weeks was followed by a latency period of three to four weeks before clinical remission became apparent. With the third exacerbation, the patient remained quadriplegic for over 13 months before prednisone treatment was begun.

Although there was minimal evidence of benefit documented by weekly improvements in vital capacity measurements and subtle changes in detailed manual muscle testing, a latency period of 3.5 months elapsed before functional recovery could be clearly demonstrated.
....
Chloroquine has long been known to have certain 'anti-inflammatory' properties (Sams, 1967). In vitro, this drug is as effective as the glucocorticoids in inhibiting lymphocyte transformation induced by phytohaemagglutinin (Hirschhorn & Hirschhorn, 1965). It is perhaps by preventing small lymphocytes from undergoing blastic transformation in vivo that glucocorticoids, and possibly chloroquine, interrupt the proposed immunological sequence in idiopathic recurrence neuropathy, and produce a clinical remission.

It seems reasonable to suggest that 1.) the chronic neuropathy in the presented case is perpetuated by a lymphocyte-mediated process of delayed hypersensitivity and 2.) glucocorticoids, and possibly chloroquine, act by blocking lymphocyte reactivity to effect a remission.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 29, 2020)

Comparable with the lymphocyte-mediated delayed hypersensitivity of post #974 is post #851 of 7 Aug 2020, wherein we linked COVID-19/Kawasaki to delayed reaction in Italian children, which pointed to the porphyria cutanea tarda of post #845.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 31, 2020)

One from Yale who has written extensively on hydroxychloroquine:

Dr. Fauci's Hydroxychloroquine Denial


			https://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2020/08/31/dr_faucis_hydroxychloroquine_denial-144095.html


----------



## badger2 (Aug 31, 2020)

Risch (Yale) is on track by advocating the addition of zinc. Importantly, he also mentions Zelenko:

The Key to Defeating COVID-19 Already Exists. We Need to Start Using It








						The key to defeating COVID-19 already exists. We need to start using it | Opinion
					

Contrary to what you hear, there is clear-cut medical evidence for the efficacy of hydroxychloroquine.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## badger2 (Aug 31, 2020)

A zinc trajectory with more connections, this one being a cardiac link to a zinc homeobox gene (ZFHX3) and micro-RNAs(mirnas, previously mentioned in the thread):

Arrhythmia / Zinc / Atrial Remodeling / Mirna-133








						MicroRNA-133 suppresses ZFHX3-dependent atrial remodelling and arrhythmia - PubMed
					

ZFHX3-KD promotes distinct miRNA expressional changes in atrial myocytes. MiR-133a/b mimics may reverse signalling of ZFHX3 KD-mediated cardiac remodelling and atrial arrhythmia.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




As quickly as possible, one may wish to link PTEN to COVID-19, because PTEN links to ATBF1, the latter being a ZFHX3 connection:

A Pubmed search 'PTEN SARS-CoV-2' yields 3 references, and this one mentions the crucial COVID-19 duo, ACE2-TMPRSS2:

PTEN / SARS-CoV-2 / Furin / DPP4 Axis / ACE2 / TMPRSS2








						Age-dependent assessment of genes involved in cellular senescence, telomere and mitochondrial pathways in human lung tissue of smokers, COPD and IPF: Associations with SARS-CoV-2 COVID-19 ACE2-TMPRSS2-Furin-DPP4 axis - PubMed
					

Aging is one of the key contributing factors for chronic obstructive pulmonary diseases (COPD) and other chronic inflammatory lung diseases. Cigarette smoke is a major etiological risk factor that has been shown to alter cellular processes involving mitochondrial function, cellular senescence...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Around 5 Feb 2020, we mentioned DPP4 in posts # 268, 269, 282, 283, and 316.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 31, 2020)

In Hydroxychloroquine: A Morality Tale, Doidge does not mention zinc, but mentions a Wuhan Chinese 'intuition' about lupus and the use of hydroxychloroquine, which we will refute as a dramatization. We do so while linking back to the neurotropic trajectory of COVID-19, as well as the Baruch S. Blumberg Foundation's connection to Wuhan via GILT. This is also a liver virus trajectory, due to nodavirus in herons, which also suffer from HHV (heron hepatitis virus):

Ap 2020 Nodavirus / Chloroquine / South China Agricultural University








						Autophagy Participates in Lysosomal Vacuolation-Mediated Cell Death in RGNNV-Infected Cells - PubMed
					

Nervous necrosis virus (NNV) is the etiological agent of viral nervous necrosis (VNN), also known as viral encephalopathy and retinopathy (VER), which results in heavy economic losses to the aquaculture industry worldwide. Dramatic cytoplasmic vacuoles were observed during NNV infection both...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....viral nervous necrosis (VNN), otherwise termed viral encephalopathy and retinopathy (VER), caused by nervous necrosis virus (NNV) (genus Betanodavirus, family Nodaviridae), is a highly infective neuropathological disease that can be detected in more than 177 marine species worldwide.'

We mentioned South China Agricultural University around 15 Feb 2020 in posts # 419, 582 and 583. A list of the 177 nodavirus-infected species should be interesting.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 31, 2020)

Next we link 'dramatic cytoplasmic vacuoles' of nodavirus (post #979) to kuru:

Kuru Vacuolation








						Neuropathology and the scrapie-kuru connection - PubMed
					

When their kinship was surmised 35 years ago, scrapie and kuru were linked mainly by their neuropathologic similarity. Most notable were neuronal degeneration and intense astrocytosis with little, if any, inflammation. Especially eye-catching in kuru were the vacuolated neurons--the histologic...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....especially eye-catching in kuru were the vacuolated neurons -- the histologic hall-mark of scrapie that drew me to the human disease from the start.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 31, 2020)

The evidence suggests that COVID-19-vaccinated Chinese miners proposed for New Guinea kuru country was more than a coincidence, and here we link the all-important lysosome in chloroquine-hydroxychloroquine pharmacodynamics to prion disease:

Lysosomal Quality Control / Prions








						Lysosomal Quality Control in Prion Diseases - PubMed
					

Prion diseases are transmissible, familial or sporadic. The prion protein (PrP), a normal cell surface glycoprotein, is ubiquitously expressed throughout the body. While loss of function of PrP does not elicit apparent phenotypes, generation of misfolded forms of the protein or its aberrant...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....the lysosomal quality control machinery emerges as one of the primary targets exploited by the disease-causing isoforms.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 31, 2020)

In long-term experimental chloroquine myopathy, prion proteins accumulate:

Kyushu / Experimental Chloroquine Myopathy








						Accumulation of prion protein in muscle fibers of experimental chloroquine myopathy: in vivo model for deposition of prion protein in non-neuronal tissues - PubMed
					

Prion protein (PrP) is known to accumulate in some non-neuronal tissues under conditions unrelated to prion diseases. The biochemical and biological nature of such accumulated PrP molecules, however, has not been fully evaluated. In this study, we established experimental myopathy in hamsters by...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....PrP accumulation was immunohistochemically demonstrated in autophagic vacuoles in degenerated muscle fibers.'


----------



## badger2 (Sep 2, 2020)

Nervous necrosis virus was mentioned in post #979. Pubmed search, 'nervous necrosis virus bream,' because white bream virus is related to coronaviruses, mentioned in The Nidoviruses: Coronaviruses and Arteriviruses. The search yields entries for Gilthead Sea Bream, Sparus aurata. This will link to polyoma viruses in Canadian bats as well as Myotis californicus. Note the asymptomatic aspect of this infection:

White Bream Nidovirus








						Genetic analysis of a novel nidovirus from fathead minnows - PubMed
					

A bacilliform virus was isolated from diseased fathead minnows (Pimephales promelas). Analysis of the complete genome coding for the polyprotein (pp1ab), spike (S), membrane (M) and nucleocapsid (N) proteins revealed that the virus was most like white bream virus (WBV), another bacilliform virus...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Nervous Necrosis Virus / Sparus aurata 








						Prevalence of nervous necrosis virus (NNV) and Streptococcus species in wild marine fish and crustaceans from the Levantine Basin, Mediterranean Sea - PubMed
					

Infectious diseases in marine animals have ecological, socio-economic and environmental impacts. Nervous necrosis virus (NNV) and Streptococcus iniae have become major threats to marine aquaculture and have been detected in morbid marine organisms worldwide. However, despite their importance...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Sparus aurata / Nodavirus / Asymptomatic








						Sea bream Sparus aurata, an asymptomatic contagious fish host for nodavirus - PubMed
					

During an epidemiological survey of viral encephalopathy and retinopathy (VER) in diseased sea bass Dicentrarchus labrax, a nodavirus isolate was recovered from net pen-reared sea bream Sparus aurata harboured in the same farming premises. After the virus was isolated and identified by...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




SaPYV1 








						Concurrence of Iridovirus, Polyomavirus, and a Unique Member of a New Group of Fish Papillomaviruses in Lymphocystis Disease-Affected Gilthead Sea Bream - PubMed
					

Lymphocystis disease affects marine and freshwater fish species worldwide. It is characterized by the appearance of papillomalike lesions on the skin that contain heavily enlarged cells (lymphocysts). The causative agent is the lymphocystis disease virus (LCDV), a large icosahedral virus of the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Polyoma Coronavirus / Canadian Bats / Myotis californicus








						Detection of polyoma and corona viruses in bats of Canada - PubMed
					

Several instances of emerging diseases in humans appear to be caused by the spillover of viruses endemic to bats, either directly or through other animal intermediaries. The objective of this study was to detect, identify and characterize viruses in bats in the province of Manitoba and other...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We mentioned interferon-stimulated gene 15 in posts # 630 and # 733:

Sparus aurata Interferon-Stimulated Gene








						Identification of an interferon-stimulated gene, isg15, involved in host immune defense against viral infections in gilthead seabream (Sparus aurata L.) - PubMed
					

Interferons (IFNs) play a key role in the innate immunity of vertebrates against viral infections by inducing hundreds of IFN-stimulated genes (ISGs), such as isg15. Isg15 is an ubiquitin-like protein, which can conjugate cellular and viral proteins in a process called ISGylation, although it...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 2, 2020)

The link in post #631 is incorrectly transcribed, though is the link to ebola vaccine (vesicular stomatitis virus) as well as heron hepatitis virus:

Nodamura Virus








						Enhanced susceptibility of cancer cells to oncolytic rhabdo-virotherapy by expression of Nodamura virus protein B2 as a suppressor of RNA interference - PubMed
					

Antiviral responses are barriers that must be overcome for efficacy of oncolytic virotherapy. In mammalian cells, antiviral responses involve the interferon pathway, a protein-signaling cascade that alerts the immune system and limits virus propagation. Tumour-specific defects in interferon...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 2, 2020)

We learn from post #630 that nsp3 (non-structural protein 3) is the largest in the coronavirus genome. We searched, 'nsp3 covid-19' and retrieved an eye-catching report from Brazilian dermatology:

Jul 2020 Brazil COVID-19 / Dermatology








						Lessons from dermatology about inflammatory responses in Covid-19 - PubMed
					

The SARS-Cov-2 is a single-stranded RNA virus composed of 16 non-structural proteins (NSP 1-16) with specific roles in the replication of coronaviruses. NSP3 has the property to block host innate immune response and to promote cytokine expression. NSP5 can inhibit interferon (IFN) signalling and...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....polymorphous cutaneous lesions....blue toe....'

COVID-19 and blue toes was mentioned in the USMB thread titled, "Blue Toes or Blue Fingertips Could Mean You Have the Virus!" Thus murine hepatitis coronavirus links ISG-15, NF-kappaB and blue toe in COVID-19.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 2, 2020)

In this Icelandic report, antibodies against C-19 are produced in waves:

2 Sept 2020 Iceland COVID-19 Study








						Large COVID-19 study from Iceland has good news on enduring antibody protection, vaccine prospects
					

A study of more than 30,000 people in Iceland found that antibodies produced after a COVID-19 infection last for at least four months, researchers reported Tuesday in the New England Journal of Medicine. Previous studies have suggested antibody protection wears off quickly, but most of those...




					news.yahoo.com
				



'....a second wave of antibodies forms and grows steadily during the first two months after infection.'


----------



## badger2 (Sep 2, 2020)

The Oxford vaccine results will take a while:









						Large trials for anticipated Oxford COVID-19 vaccine begin in the U.S.
					

Despite pressure from the White House, researchers may not be able to say whether the vaccine works until after the election.




					news.yahoo.com
				



'....University of Wisconsin is one of dozens of test sites in U.S....doesn't expect preliminary data until at least Thanksgiving.'


----------



## BigDave (Sep 3, 2020)

Snake meat sounds like an interesting dinner idea


----------



## badger2 (Sep 3, 2020)

Bret Weinstein's video, "Why COVID-19 May Have Leaked From A Lab," mentions furin site and two arginines, the arginines apparently not occurring in nature, at timepoint 5:40. This is the argument for a lab-designed virus, though Weinstein's credibility becomes questionable when we find a coronavirus expert, Foley, linked to La Jolla, California, also the location of a double-arginine report:

Bret Weinstein: Why COVID-19 May Have Leaked From A Lab
'....one of the enhancements....furin site....arginine....'

(1994) Scripps Research Institute, La Jolla, California / RR Motif Arginines








						An N-terminal double-arginine motif maintains type II membrane proteins in the endoplasmic reticulum - PubMed
					

Use of alternative initiator methionines in human invariant (Ii) chain mRNA results in the synthesis of two polypeptides, Iip33 and Iip31. After synthesis both isoforms are inserted into the endoplasmic reticulum (ER) as type II membrane proteins. Subsequently, Iip31 is transported out of the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....RR-tagged transferrin receptor partially localized to the intermediate compartment....'


----------



## badger2 (Sep 4, 2020)

The transferrin link adds some genes to the list:

Jul 2020 Is Transferrin A Missing Link?








						COVID-19-Related Coagulopathy-Is Transferrin a Missing Link? - PubMed
					

SARS-CoV-2 is the causative agent of COVID-19. Severe COVID-19 disease has been associated with disseminated intravascular coagulation and thrombosis, but the mechanisms underlying COVID-19-related coagulopathy remain unknown. The risk of severe COVID-19 disease is higher in males than in...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 4, 2020)

Here we link Robin Williams and lewy body dementia to chloroquine. Because potential intermediate COVID-19 hosts and models include the porpoise and hamster, respectively (previous posts) and this intermediate C-19 host list includes Bovidae, a video of interest is Robin Williams, "Dolphin Evolution."

youtube.com/watch?v=Bqj2JnwodqM

4 Sept 2020 Tom Seaver-Robin Williams Lewy Body Dementia








						Tom Seaver, like Robin Williams, had Lewy body dementia, but what is this strange illness? A neurologist explains
					

Lewy body dementia was highlighted in the news twice this week with the death of Hall of Fame pitcher Tom Seaver from Lewy body dementia complications and the release of “Robin’s Wish,” a documentary about Robin Williams’ final years, when the actor lived with Lewy body dementia. Seaver died...




					news.yahoo.com
				




Greece, Hungary, Germany, California / Chloroquine / Lewy Bodies








						Autophagy inhibition promotes SNCA/alpha-synuclein release and transfer via extracellular vesicles with a hybrid autophagosome-exosome-like phenotype - PubMed
					

The autophagy-lysosome pathway (ALP) regulates intracellular homeostasis of the cytosolic protein SNCA/alpha-synuclein and is impaired in synucleinopathies, including Parkinson disease and dementia with Lewy bodies (DLB). Emerging evidence suggests that ALP influences SNCA release, but the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....The autophagy-lysosome pathway (ALP) regulates the intracellular homeostasis of the cytosolic protein SNCA/alpha synuclein, which is tightly linked to age-related neurodegenerative synucleinopathies, including Parkinson;s disease (PD) and dementia with lewy bodies (DLB)....endosomal sorting complex required for transport (ESCRT) complex....Treatment with 50 microM of the ALP inhibitor chloroquine (CQ) also upregulated total extracellular SNCA (synuclein alpha) levels by 2.5-fold....We found that 20 nM Baf (bafilomycin) led to approximately 20% fewer cells while no cell loss was observed with CQ. In each of the conditions assessed, more than 95% of cells detected were trypan blue negative, and therefore intact....In contrast, the ALP inducer, rapamycin, had no influence on extracellular SNCA levels....several ALP-related components were identified in extracellular vesicles....LAMP2....in H4 EVs: Rab11.'


----------



## badger2 (Sep 4, 2020)

One of these URLs should function in the spacebar:



With the furin cleavage site of previous posts, there will be ebola, Zika, and fruit-bat parainfluenza connections. With the Rab11 of post #991, there will be a Zika connection to Rab5 in the Warburg Micro and Martsolf Syndromes, which mostly concerns Rab3GAP1 and RAB3GAP2. In these latter syndromes, of interest are the GTP-linked geranylgeranyl moieties, which have a relation to SARS-CoV-2, in this study:

SARS-CoV-2








						Boning up: amino-bisphophonates as immunostimulants and endosomal disruptors of dendritic cell in SARS-CoV-2 infection - PubMed
					

Amino-bisphosphonates such as zoledronic acid (ZA) can possibly ameliorate or prevent severe COVID-19 disease by at least three distinct mechanisms: (1) as immunostimulants which could boost γδ T cell expansion, important in the acute response in the lung; (2) as DC modulators, limiting their...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 4, 2020)

We make the geranylgeranyl connection in coronaviruses because one symptom in Micro syndrome is, like Zika infection, microcephaly.









						Boning up: amino-bisphophonates as immunostimulants and endosomal disruptors of dendritic cell in SARS-CoV-2 infection - PubMed
					

Amino-bisphosphonates such as zoledronic acid (ZA) can possibly ameliorate or prevent severe COVID-19 disease by at least three distinct mechanisms: (1) as immunostimulants which could boost γδ T cell expansion, important in the acute response in the lung; (2) as DC modulators, limiting their...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....ZA (zoledronic acid) could plausibly attack the endosomal trafficking central to SARS-CoV-2 infection. ZA inhibits the prenylation of small guanine-nucleotide-binding regulatory proteins (G-proteins) such as Rab family members through inhibition of geranylgeranyl transferases. Rab GTPase family members are involved in endosomal trafficking, including compartmentalization into early, recycling, late and lysosomal routes.'


----------



## badger2 (Sep 4, 2020)

Further on the transferrin trajectory, there is....

Is Transferrin A Missing Link?

'....ADAMTS13, F11, HGFAC, KLKB1 (procoagulants), two anticoagulants C1QTNF1, SERPINA5....expression of procoagulant transferrin (not associated with the Gene Ontology term, "blood coagulation") was higher in males, increased with age, and was upregulated upon SARS-CoV-2 infection.

The Italians were looking for scrapie in porpoise brains, though there are no published reports of this having occurred.

Transferrin / Prion / Scrapie








						Change in the characteristics of ferritin induces iron imbalance in prion disease affected brains - PubMed
					

Prion disease associated neurotoxicity is mainly attributed to PrP-scrapie (PrP(Sc)), the disease associated isoform of a normal protein, the prion protein (PrP(C)). Participation of other proteins and processes is suspected, but their identity and contribution to the pathogenic process is...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



....Emerging evidence implicates an imbalance of brain iron homeostasis as a significant cause of prion disease-associated neurotoxicity....The underlying cause is change in the characteristics of ferritin, an iron-storage protein that becomes aggregated, detergent insoluble, and partitions with denatured ferritin using conventional methods of ferritin purification. A similar phenotype of iron deficiency is noted in lumbar spinal cord (SC) tissue of scrapie-infected hamsters, a site unlikely to be affected by massive neuronal death and non-specific iron deposition. As a result, the iron uptake protein, transferrin (tf) is upregulated in scrapie-infected SC tissue, and increases with disease progression.'


----------



## badger2 (Sep 4, 2020)

In post #991 was posted the chloroquine/lewy body study. To make the snake connection, we first excerpt from that study:









						Autophagy inhibition promotes SNCA/alpha-synuclein release and transfer via extracellular vesicles with a hybrid autophagosome-exosome-like phenotype - PubMed
					

The autophagy-lysosome pathway (ALP) regulates intracellular homeostasis of the cytosolic protein SNCA/alpha-synuclein and is impaired in synucleinopathies, including Parkinson disease and dementia with Lewy bodies (DLB). Emerging evidence suggests that ALP influences SNCA release, but the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



....Several ALP-related protein components were identified in extracellular vesicles: LAMP2 (lysosomal associated membrane protein 2) and HSPA/HSP70 (heat-shock protein 70) could specifically be correlated with Alzheimer's disease progression....in H4 extracellular vesicles: Rab11....sumoylation, previously shown to stimulate the ALP-mediated degradation of SNCA, directs its sorting to vesicles....using PC 12 cells, the process of exophagy was proposed to underlie increase of extracellular SNCA in conditional media fractions positive for the late endosome/amphisome markers ANXA5 and Rab27a.'

"Late" Macroendosomes and Acidic Endosomes in Vertebrate Motor Nerve Terminals








						"Late" macroendosomes and acidic endosomes in vertebrate motor nerve terminals - PubMed
					

Activity at the vertebrate nerve-muscle synapse creates large macroendosomes (MEs) via bulk membrane infolding. Visualized with the endocytic probe FM1-43, most (94%) of the ∼25 MEs/terminal created by brief (30-Hz, 18-second) stimulation dissipate rapidly (∼1 minute) into vesicles. Others...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Garter snake, Thamnophis sirtalis, were housed as previously described....were rapidly sacrificed by decapitation....AEs (acidic endosomes) share biochemical and immunohistochemical markers (e.g., lysosome-associated membrane protein 1 [LAMP-1])....Based on our data, we propose that MEs (macroendosomes) serve as sorting endosomes.'


----------



## badger2 (Sep 4, 2020)

Rattlesnakes (post #988) also link to lysosomes:









						Cytotoxic effects of crotamine are mediated through lysosomal membrane permeabilization - PubMed
					

Crotamine, one of the main toxic components of Crotalus durissus terrificus venom, is a small non-enzymatic basic polypeptide, which causes hind limb paralysis and necrosis of muscle cells. It is well-known that several toxins penetrate into the cytosol through endocytosis, although in many...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Overall, our data suggests that lysosomes are the primary targets for crotamine toxicity.'

Crotoxin / MCF-7 Breast Cancer
htps://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17376294


----------



## badger2 (Sep 4, 2020)

This is the URL showing at Pubmed:

pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17376294/


----------



## badger2 (Sep 4, 2020)

Adding a 't' to the URL:








						Autophagy is involved in cytotoxic effects of crotoxin in human breast cancer cell line MCF-7 cells - PubMed
					

An autophagic mechanism contributes to the apoptosis of MCF-7 cells induced by CrTX.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 4, 2020)

In the chloroquine-lewy body study linking LAMP2, Table 1. Clicking on that link will include another asymptomatic entry as well as another arginine entry for the COVID-19 files:

DAND Arg-321 / Asymptomatic HyperCKemia / TLR7/9








						Asymptomatic hyperCKemia in a case of Danon disease due to a missense mutation in Lamp-2 gene - PubMed
					

Primary lysosome-associated membrane protein-2 (LAMP-2) deficiency is an X-linked disease, characterized by the clinical triad of cardiomyopathy, vacuolar myopathy and mental retardation, previously known as Danon disease. Mutations of lamp-2 gene have been reported so far in about 20 patients...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Using a TLR7 search, there is thus a connection to the COVID-19 hyperimmune response:

COVID-19 / TLR7


			https://www.ncni.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32361001
		

'....An immunoinformatic approach showed that the SARS-CoV-2 genome has more ssRNA fragments that could be recognized by TLR7/8 than the SARS-CoV genome. These findings suggest innate immune hyperactivation by SARS-CoV-2....possibly able to provoke a robust inflammatory response via TLR7/8 and cause acute lung injury.'


----------



## badger2 (Sep 4, 2020)

Bioinformatic analysis and identification of single-stranded RNA sequences recognized by TLR7/8 in the SARS-CoV-2, SARS-CoV, and MERS-CoV genomes - PubMed
					

During virus infection, host toll-like receptors (TLRs) can recognize different pathogen-associated molecular patterns and trigger the innate immune response. TLR7/8 can identify the single-stranded RNA (ssRNA) of the virus. This study aimed to search ssRNA sequences recognized by TLR7/8 from...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 4, 2020)

This is what Epstein says about Micro syndrome and microcephaly:

'Warburg Micro syndrome (OMIM 60018) and Martsolf syndrome (OMIM 21270) are autosomal recessive neurodevelopmental disorders that may result from the dysregulation of the Rab3 pathway. Inactivating germline mutations....Micro syndrome is a severe disorder characterized by ocular (microphthalmos, microcornea, congenital cataracts, optic atrophy; neurodevelopmental microcephaly, cortical gyral abnormalities -- polymicrogyria, hypoplasia of the corpus callosum, severe learning disability, spastic cerebral palsy) and endrocrine abnormalities. Martsolf has an overlapping but less severe phenotype.'
(Epstein, Inborn Errors of Development, Ch. 146 RAB3GAP1 and RAB3GAP2 and Warburg Micro and Martsolf Syndromes)


----------



## badger2 (Sep 6, 2020)

As far as is known, there are no follow-up reports for the Yangtze Finless Porpoise as potential intermediate host of COVID-19, although the porpoise swims past Wuhan, most likely frequently.

COVID Origins Off-Limits


			Nothing to see: COVID origins off-limits as China's Wuhan touts recovery
		

'....on the banks of the Yangtze river....China has shown little appetite for an international enquiry into the origins of COVID-19....'


----------



## badger2 (Sep 6, 2020)

At Avian Flu Talk (COVID forum ) a thread appears, 'Super Computer Comes Up With New COVID Theory', the link is here:
https://elemental.medium.com/a-supercomputer-analyzed covid-19-and-an-interesting-new-theory-has-emerged-31cb8eba9d63
'....the bradykinin hypothesis....COVID-19.....causes the body's mechanisms for regulating bradykinin to go haywire....'

On 17 Jul 2020 at post #756, we mentioned the bradykinin homologue
homologue in amphibians, maximakinin, from the Chinese Red Belly Toad, Bombina maxima. Interestingly in this report, one again notes the double arginines (RR, of post #989):






						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

A nurse relates her COVID experience:  https://www.avianflutalk.com/from-the-frontlines_topic42821.html '....Ladies and Gentlemen, I have had the flu, I've had mumps on the pancreas, chicken pox, measles, broken neck and had total knee replacement. If you were to combine the painful effects of...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'....Plummer's inhibitor (La Jolla, Ca.)....Reference #7: GDP-Locked Rab Mutants....'

We have already shown the double arginine link to La Jolla (post #989), thus linking back to Rab genes of previous posts. Shortly we will post a bit more on this amphibian bradykinin.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 6, 2020)

Here is the AFT thread:

Super Computer Comes Up With New COVID Theory





						Super Computer Comes Up With New Covid Theory
					

I didn't even know what bradykinin was. Or that those of African American descent have up to five...




					www.avianflutalk.com


----------



## badger2 (Sep 6, 2020)

The Rab/ACE/Bradykinin trajectory in amphibians continues:








						D-Arg0-Bradykinin-Arg-Arg, a Latent Vasoactive Bradykinin B2 Receptor Agonist Metabolically Activated by Carboxypeptidases - PubMed
					

We previously reported hypotensive and vasodilator effects from C-terminally extended bradykinin (BK) sequences that behave as B<sub>2</sub> receptor (B<sub>2</sub>R) agonists activated by vascular or plasma peptidases. D-Arg<sup>0</sup>-BK-Arg-Arg (r-BK-RR) is a novel prodrug peptide...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....We previously described the brief hypotensive response associated with tachycardia in response to the i.v. injection of increasing doses of bradykinin (bk) in anesthetized rats and the strong potentiation of the responses following pharmacologic ACE blockade....The lack of effect of ACE inhibitors on the apparent potency of bk has been previously reported....immunoreactive ACE is limited to the single endothelial cell layer of the luminal surface of the vein....The absolute and relative abundance of ACE and arg-CPs may not fully represent their in vivo role at the level of resistance arterioles.....These results underscore the important roles played by ACE, as the main r-bk-inactivating peptidase in the extracellular space....the active reaction product r-bk is itself cleared by ACE and in the endosomes.'


----------



## badger2 (Sep 6, 2020)

So, the supercomputer report (#1,004) states, 'ACE normally degrades bradykinin, but when the COVID-19 virus downregulates it, it can't do this as effectively.'

So too, with the Chinese toad (post #1,005): 'ACE, as the main r-bk-inactivating peptidase....r-bk itself is cleared by ACE in the endosomes.'


----------



## badger2 (Sep 7, 2020)

The lab myth will end once the source of COVID-19 in nature is found.

Aug-Sep 2020 (Paris-Marseille) Tracing the Origins








						[Tracing the origins of SARS-COV-2 in coronavirus phylogenies] - PubMed
					

SARS-CoV-2 is a new human coronavirus (CoV), which emerged in People's Republic of China at the end of 2019 and is responsible for the global Covid-19 pandemic that caused more than 540 000 deaths in six months. Understanding the origin of this virus is an important issue and it is necessary to...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....On the basis of currently available data, it is impossible to determine whether SARS-CoV-2 is the result of a natural zoonotic emergence or an accidental escape from experimental strains.'


----------



## badger2 (Sep 7, 2020)

This report is from Ann Arbor and Johns Hopkins:

Aug 2020 Rethinking Gain-of-Function








						Rethinking Gain-of-Function Experiments in the Context of the COVID-19 Pandemic - PubMed
					

Proponents of the use of gain-of-function (GOF) experiments with pathogens with pandemic potential (PPP) have argued that such experiments are necessary because they reveal important facets of pathogenesis and can be performed safely. Opponents of GOF experiments with PPP have argued that the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....At this time, the scientific consensus is that the virus emerged as a zoonosis whereby it jumped from an animal host, possibly bats, or pangolins, to humans, and arguments about a laboratory origin for SARS-CoV-2 are more akin to a conspiracy theory than to a scientifically credible hypothesis. In the very unlikely event that SARS-CoV-2 had emerged by accidental escape from a lab, however, that would be a great cause for concern because the Wuhan facility was state of the art and presumably operating with a high degree of care.'


----------



## badger2 (Sep 8, 2020)

There are many important reasons to maintain this thread.

A Potential Explanation for a Distinctive Genome








						Might SARS-CoV-2 Have Arisen via Serial Passage through an Animal Host or Cell Culture?: A potential explanation for much of the novel coronavirus' distinctive genome - PubMed
					

Despite claims from prominent scientists that SARS-CoV-2 indubitably emerged naturally, the etiology of this novel coronavirus remains a pressing and open question: Without knowing the true nature of a disease, it is impossible for clinicians to appropriately shape their care, for policy-makers...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Unless the intermediate host necessary for completing a natural zoonotic jump is identified, the dual-use gain-of-function research practice of viral serial passage should be considered a viable route by which the novel coronavirus arose....and its unexpectedly high affinity for angiotensin....glycosyltransferase....'

One good reason for maintaining this thread is to dispel the tendency toward conspiracy theory virology, which can swiftly become politicized for use in the 2020 U.S. Presidential election.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 9, 2020)

Where the bradykinin trajectory mutates into a leucokinin trajectory, there is still ACE connections. Because we have linked Wuhan GILT to Baruch S. Blumberg Institute GILT in previous messages, we will take an example of naturally-occurring gain-of-function phenomenon to connect these dots via hepatitis B virus.

Aug 2020 Hepatitis B Virus Naturally Occurring Gain-of-Function 








						Human Hepatitis B Viral Infection Outcomes Are Linked to Naturally Occurring Variants of HLA-DOA That Have Altered Function - PubMed
					

HLA molecules of the MHC class II (MHCII) bind and present pathogen-derived peptides for CD4 T cell activation. Peptide loading of MHCII in the endosomes of cells is controlled by the interplay of the nonclassical MHCII molecules, HLA-DM (DM) and HLA-DO (DO). DM catalyzes peptide loading...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Analysis of SNPs genetically linked the DOA*0102 common allele, a gain-of-function variant, with human hepatitis B viral persistence.....edosomes....it may traffic from the ER somewhat independent of DM as has been reported DOalphaP11 V DO variant....DPA1....'

DPA1 / COVID-19 Early Wuhan Seafood Market Patients








						HLA predictions from the bronchoalveolar lavage fluid samples of five patients at the early stage of the wuhan seafood market COVID-19 outbreak - PubMed
					

We are in the midst of a global viral pandemic, one with no cure and a high mortality rate. The Human Leukocyte Antigen (HLA) gene complex plays a critical role in host immunity. We predicted HLA class I and II alleles from the transcriptome sequencing data prepared from the bronchoalveolar...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....Both DPA1*02:02 and DPB1*05:01 occur at relatively high frequency (44.8% & 31.3%, n=1490) in Han Chinese, and associations of those HLA Type II alleles with narcolepsy and Grave's disease, both autoimmune disorders have been reported in that population. Further, a GWAS study found a link between HLA-DBP1*05:01 and chronic hepatitis B in Asians, and it has been suggested that this risk allele may impact one's ability to clear viral infections. HLA also informs vaccine development.'

(to be continued)


----------



## badger2 (Sep 9, 2020)

Blumberg himself was impressed by HBV's traffic phenomenon, which includes (return [italics]) to the ER!

Continuing the DPA1 trajectory that links the kinins (leucokinin/bradykinin), there is a hydroxychloroquine connection as well, in its anti-malarial activity:

DPA1 / Plasmodium / Owl Monkey Vaccine








						Characterisation and comparative analysis of MHC-DPA1 exon 2 in the owl monkey (Aotus nancymaae) - PubMed
					

The Aotus nancymaae (owl monkey) is an important animal model in biomedical research, particularly for the preclinical evaluation of vaccine candidates against Plasmodium falciparum and Plasmodium vivax, which require a precisely typed major histocompatibility complex. The exon 2 from A...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




DPA1 Allele / Methionine at Position 11








						HLA class II factors associated with Plasmodium falciparum merozoite surface antigen allele families - PubMed
					

In Plasmodium falciparum malaria, certain human leukocyte antigens (HLA) and the parasite's merozoite surface antigens 1 and 2 (MSA-1, MSA-2) have been shown to influence the course of the infection. This report is on associations of distinct HLA factors with the occurrence of particular MSA...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We next link the furin to methionine:

Furin / Methionine / Recognition Site (RQKR)








						N-terminally extended FMRFamide-related peptides of Helix aspersa: processing of the precursor protein and distribution of the released peptides - PubMed
					

Sequencing of cDNA clones reveals a precursor protein that can be processed into 10 different hepta-FaRPs. Two of the peptides are previously undescribed and are N-terminally extended forms of-YMRFamide, making them the only methionine-containing peptides in the precursor. They are separated...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....FMRFamide....'

FMRFamide Cutaneous Afferent Information








						Neurons with different immunoreactivity form clusters in the CNS of Helix pomatia - PubMed
					

The distribution of serotonin (5HT-ir), FMRF amide (FMRF a-ir), catch-relaxing-peptide (CARP-ir), dopamine (DA-ir), gamma-amino-butyric-acid (GABA-ir), and leucokinin (LK-ir) immunoreactive neurons were compared in the ganglia of Helix CNS. These neurons are not distributed randomly, but their...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....areas of origin of skin nerves....leucokinin (LK-ir) immunoreactive neurons.'

Next, a Pubmed search for a leucokinin-bradykinin assemblage yielded these two entries:

Separation of Peptides








						Selective separations of peptides with sequence deletions, single amino acid polymorphisms, and/or epimeric centers using macrocyclic glycopeptide liquid chromatography stationary phases - PubMed
					

Separating closely related peptides (those differing by one or two amino acids or the chirality of a single amino acid) can be challenging using reversed-phase liquid chromatography (LC), ion-exchange LC, or using ion-pairing agents. Also, the mobile phases that give the best separations in...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Housefly (Musca domestica) ACE








						Hydrolysis of insect neuropeptides by an angiotensin-converting enzyme from the housefly, Musca domestica - PubMed
					

The presence in insect tissues of peptides with structural similarities to angiotensin I and to bradykinin, the two best known substrates of mammalian angiotensin-converting enzyme, has not been reported. As part of our study to identify potential substrates for insect angiotensin-converting...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




After having found the ACE connection via Pubmed searches, we obviously wanted to know about any housefly coronaviruses. A Pubmed search,'musca coronavirus' yielded these references, recalling from previous posts that TGEV can subsist on steel surfaces for as long as 28 days:

Musca / TGEV








						Identification of porcine transmissible gastroenteritis virus in house flies (Musca domestica Linneaus) - PubMed
					

Transmissible gastroenteritis (TGE) virus was detected in house flies (Musca domestica Linneaus) by staining with specific fluorescent antibody. The flies were collected within a swine confinement facility in which TGE was enzootic. Laboratory-reared flies were infected experimentally with TGE...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Musca / Mechanical Transmission of Turkey Coronavirus








						Mechanical transmission of turkey coronavirus by domestic houseflies (Musca domestica Linnaeaus) - PubMed
					

Domestic houseflies (Musca domestica Linnaeaus) were examined for their ability to harbor and transmit turkey coronavirus (TCV). Laboratory-reared flies were experimentally exposed to TCV by allowing flies to imbibe an inoculum comprised of turkey embryo-propagated virus (NC95 strain). TCV was...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 10, 2020)

A California church pleads for relief as it continues to balk at the use of common sense. It appears that two diseases are in competition with one another. The spookiness is built-in and par for the course if the URL, transcribed as found, does not function:

truepundit.com/it-must-stop-california-church-pleads-for-relief-after-county-fines-approach-60000/
'....compliance would be disobedience to our Lord's clear commands....'


----------



## badger2 (Sep 10, 2020)

7 Sep 2020 European Second Wave?








						Europe’s Virus Fear Becomes Reality With New French Peak
					

Europe’s fears of a coronavirus resurgence are becoming reality with France hitting a new peak and infections rising in Germany and the U.K. after a summer of lax containment.




					www.bloomberg.com
				



'....the increase has largely been attributed to younger people being infected, leading Health Secretary Matt Hancock to warn of the dangers of ignoring social-distancing rules, which could widen the spread.'


----------



## badger2 (Sep 10, 2020)

This scientist previously worked with scrub typhus:

Australia: "Identify Host Animal Carrying COVID-19 or Risk Future Outbreaks"








						'Identify host animal with COVID-19 or risk future outbreaks'
					

Australian Museum chief scientist says a co-ordinated research effort is required to prevent plagues sweeping the globe.




					smh.com.au


----------



## badger2 (Sep 14, 2020)

This supercomputer report is late. We first mentioned bradykinin in this thread on 31 Jan 2020 (post #182).

13 Sept 2020 Supercomputer / Bradykinin








						A supercomputer found a promising theory about why COVID-19 cases go downhill fast. It even explains the bizarre range of symptoms.
					

Patients with severe cases may produce too much bradykinin, a chemical that regulates blood pressure.




					www.yahoo.com
				




31 Jan 2020 Bradykinin


			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/snake-meat-source-of-chinese-virus.802608/page10#post-23972541
		


We picked up the bradykinin trajectory again around 17 Jul 2020 (post #756).

17 Jul 2020 Bradykinin


			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/snake-meat-source-of-chinese-virus.802608/page38#post-25100912


----------



## badger2 (Sep 14, 2020)

This cutting edge Pfizer report links three virus families: Retroviridae, Hepadnaviridae, and Flaviviridae, the latter meshing nicely with our entries for Zika Rab5 & Rab7 (previous posts):

Expansion of Pivotal COVID-19 Vaccine Trial





						Pfizer and BioNTech Propose Expansion of Pivotal COVID-19 Vaccine Trial | Pfizer
					

Pfizer Inc. (NYSE: PFE) and BioNTech SE (NASDAQ: BNTX) announced today that they have submitted an amended protocol to the U.S. Food and Drug Administration to expand the enrollment of their Phase 3 pivotal COVID-19 vaccine trial to up to approximately 44,000 participants which also allows for...




					www.pfizer.com
				



'....adolescents as young as 16 years of age and people with chronic, stable HIV (human immunodeficiency virus), Hepatitis C, or Hepatitis B virus infections....'

On 8 Feb 2020, we mentioned env retroviral elements that naturally integrate into the coronavirus genome:

8 Feb 2020 Env Elements Integration, post #18




__





						Did the coronavirus start as a bio weapon
					

Did the Chinese Coronavirus Start as a Bioweapon Program? | The China Report  Chinese sure wanted this shut down



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




On 10 Feb 2020 we linked env to Beijing coronavirus vaccine (post #356):






						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

The report from post #340 continues, as we find some resonance with asparagine and the serine-to-leucine mutations mentioned earlier:  '....Due to very limited knowledge of this novel virus, we are unable to give reasonable explanations for the significant number of amino acid substitutions...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



'strategies similar to those we have used have been employed to stabilize HIV envelope glycoprotein (Env) trimers in prefusion conformation.'


----------



## badger2 (Sep 14, 2020)

Thus, Pfizer's interest in HIV patients links to naturally-integrated retroviral elements into the Nidovirus genome (Coronaviruses and Arteriviruses), whilst their vaccine implicates liver tropisms for both Flavivirus (ex. HCV & Zika) and Hepadnavirus (HBV), which by default link to MHV (mouse hepatitis coronavirus).


----------



## badger2 (Sep 14, 2020)

The projection is another 12-14 months even with a vaccine:

14 Sep 2020 12-14 Months








						A top disease expert is warning of 'another 12 to 14 months of a really hard road ahead of us' and says the US has no national plan to stop it
					

Osterholm doubled down on Dr. Anthony Fauci's warning that Americans should expect to "hunker down" this fall and winter.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Sep 14, 2020)

The largest singleCOVID-19 super-spreader event cost $12 billion:



			https://www.aol.com/sturgis-motorcycle-rally-linked-more-225605454.html


----------



## badger2 (Sep 14, 2020)

USMB software is strange. 

Anyhow, the report states, 'The 266,796 cases of C-19 linked to Sturgis represents 19% of the 1.4 million new cases in the U.S.'


----------



## badger2 (Sep 14, 2020)

We link anti-inflammatory activity of baricitinib use in COVID-19 therapy to the plant genus, Salvia. Like chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, baricitinib is used in lupus (CLE & SLE) treatment.

14 Sep 2020 Baricitinib / Anti-Inflammatory








						Anti-inflammatory drug may shorten COVID-19 recovery time
					

A drug company says that adding an anti-inflammatory medicine to a drug already widely used for hospitalized COVID-19 patients shortens their time to recovery by an additional day. Eli Lilly announced the results Monday from a 1,000-person study sponsored by the U.S. National Institute of...




					www.yahoo.com
				




Baricitinib / Jak/Stat








						JAK inhibitors in dermatology: The promise of a new drug class - PubMed
					

New molecularly targeted therapeutics are changing dermatologic therapy. Janus kinase-signal transducer and activator of transcription (JAK-STAT) is an intracellular signaling pathway upon which many different proinflammatory signaling pathways converge. Numerous inflammatory dermatoses are...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Stat3 / Cryptotanshinone / Salvia








						Cryptotanshinone protects against pulmonary fibrosis through inhibiting Smad and STAT3 signaling pathways - PubMed
					

Cryptotanshinone (CTS), a lipophilic compound extracted from root of Salvia miltiorrhiza (Danshen), has demonstrated multiple pharmacological activities, including anti-inflammation, anti-proliferation and anti-infection. However, the effect of CTS on pulmonary fibrosis is unknown. This study...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Tanshinones / SARS-CoV








						Tanshinones as selective and slow-binding inhibitors for SARS-CoV cysteine proteases - PubMed
					

In the search for anti-SARS-CoV, tanshinones derived from Salvia miltiorrhiza were found to be specific and selective inhibitors for the SARS-CoV 3CL(pro) and PL(pro), viral cysteine proteases. A literature search for studies involving the seven isolated tanshinone hits showed that at present...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Tanshinones link the three virus families mentioned earlier today in this thread, Retroviridae, Flaviviridae, and Hepadnaviridae.

Tanshinone II-A / HIV








						Tanshinone II A inhibits tat-induced HIV-1 transactivation through redox-regulated AMPK/Nampt pathway - PubMed
					

Tat transactivating activity regulated by NAD(+) -dependent histone deacetylase sirtuin1 (SIRT1) connects HIV transcription with the metabolic state of the cell. Nicotinamide phosphoribosyltransferase (Nampt) is a rate-limiting enzyme in the mammalian NAD(+) biosynthesis. Nampt, SIRT1, and AMPK...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Tanshinone II-A / Hepatocellular Carcinoma








						Chinese herbal medicine-derived compounds for cancer therapy: a focus on hepatocellular carcinoma - PubMed
					

Herbal compounds derived from CHM are of much significance in devising new drugs and providing unique ideas for the war against HCC. We propose that these breakthrough findings may have important implications for targeted-HCC therapy and modernization of CHM.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 15, 2020)

Though testing on humans will not begin until 2021, Ab8 is the newest in the anti-COVID-19 arsenal, reported just 23 hours ago from University of Pittsburgh. Dimitrov spearheaded this trajectory. Here is the original 2003 report when Dimitrov was at NIH Frederick, Md.:

(Dec 2003) Dimitrov and Li / ACE2








						The secret life of ACE2 as a receptor for the SARS virus - PubMed
					

The membrane-associated carboxypeptidase angiotensin-converting enzyme 2 (ACE2) is an essential regulator of heart function. Now, Li at al. identify and characterize an unexpected second function of ACE2 as a partner of the SARS-CoV spike glycoprotein in mediating virus entry and cell fusion.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 18, 2020)

From Avian Flu Talk, an excellent article on ab8 with more historical information:









						Tiny Antibody Component Highly Effective Against COVID-19
					

A molecular discovery by Pitt infectious disease scientists is being turned into a drug to treat and prevent COVID-19.




					www.upmc.com


----------



## badger2 (Sep 20, 2020)

Male Bias and Lesbianism in COVID-19 Biology

Going some distance in answering male bias in C19 infections, there are homosexual clues in Ab8.









						High Potency of a Bivalent Human V H Domain in SARS-CoV-2 Animal Models - PubMed
					

Novel COVID-19 therapeutics are urgently needed. We generated a phage-displayed human antibody V<sub>H</sub> domain library from which we identified a high-affinity V<sub>H</sub> binder ab8. Bivalent V<sub>H</sub>, V<sub>H</sub>-Fc ab8, bound with high avidity to membrane-associated S...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Vh-Fc Ab8 binding except F486A, F456A and A475I. The F486A significantly decreased binding without affecting the overall receptor binding domain (RBD) conformation.’

F is phenylalanine.

Phenylalanine and Homosexuality








						Serotonin signaling in the brain of adult female mice is required for sexual preference - PubMed
					

A role for serotonin in male sexual preference was recently uncovered by our finding that male mutant mice lacking serotonin have lost sexual preference. Here we show that female mouse mutants lacking either central serotonergic neurons or serotonin prefer female over male genital odors when...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



....and displayed increased female to female mounting when presented either with a choice of a male and a female target or only with a female target....although preference for the opposite sex is essential for reproduction, sexual behaviors toward members of the same sex have been observed in many animal species, indicating that there are potential evolutionary advantages....although a genetic component for homosexual orientation has been suggested, no specific genes have been identified in sexual preference for sexual behaviors....We first used parachlorophenylalanine, a tryptophan hydroxylase 2 inhibitor, to pharmacologically deplete 5-HT from wild type animals.’

Thus, decreased binding of antiCOVID Ab8 is directly related to lesbianism in mice via phenylalanine, which links the RBD of COVID-19.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 21, 2020)

The Recovery trial for hydroxychloroquine comes under scrutiny for some of its suspicious parameters. We’ll be excerpting from this webpage:

https://www.francesoir.fr/oxford-recovery-hospital-test-overdose-hard- pills-swallow


----------



## badger2 (Sep 21, 2020)

Oxford-Recovery clinical trial and overdose: a hard pill to swallow | FranceSoir
					

Oxford is the circus of a significant scam around the Recovery clinical trial for Covid-19 therapies.  Significant errors, excessive doses of hydroxychloroquine on very sick patients with many comorbidities, resulting in what may appear as "death by overdose", could easily have masked a...




					www.francesoir.fr


----------



## badger2 (Sep 21, 2020)

The software clearly does not like the URL and includes the threat of theft. Nevertheless, the URL is correctly transcribed. There is some intriguing information here, an example is

’....patients received higher doses of hydroxychloroquine than other trials (400 mg every 12 hr after two loading doses of 800 mg)....Significant errors, excessive doses of hydroxychloroquine on very sick patients with many comorbidities, resulting in what may appear as ”death by overdose” could easily have masked a beneficial effect of the molecule....Moreover it is surreal that the pharmacokinetic data of plasma levels and hydroxychloroquine efficacy that should have been retained by the authors, and set out in this supporting document, were indeed measured by the Chinese researchers and published on 9 Mar.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 23, 2020)

This recently posted at Avian Flu Talk, links to USMB Evolution of the Saxophone thread. It is not peer-reviewed.








						V483a – an Emerging Mutation Hotspot of Sars-Cov-2
					

Exploring the biological significance of mutations in SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus, causing the COVID–19 pandemic, has recently become an area of paramount interest for many researchers, who are pouring their tremendous efforts, in cracking the COVID–19 pandemic code. One of many such mutations that...




					www.preprints.org
				



’This information can in turn be of monumental importance in the field of vaccine and drug development because the mutants are becoming resistant to the vaccines and monoclonal antibodies.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 23, 2020)

The C19 valine to alanine mutation we first link to the “Christchurch” mutation in post number 161 of 10 Nov 2019 of the Evolution of the saxophone thread, which stated, “Christchurch mutation sequence shows a valine flanked by two arginines....the phantom potential of alanine to valine (and vice versa), remains.“ In post number 160 of that thread, the sequence of the Japanese alanine to valine mutation at position 260 was written so that it could be transformed into music according to our isoelectric assignment, which was reproduced in post number 2 of that thread. (This new Apple IPad has some serious problems with transcription of USMB URLs at this time), and thus the reader is forced to manually go to each of the posts that we have mentioned, to view them.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 23, 2020)

In addition, it is noted that alanines play a significant role in antibody mechanisms for ab8 (post number 1,024 of this thread).


----------



## badger2 (Sep 23, 2020)

In addition, we can now link Zika alanine to valine mutation (evolution of the saxophone thread, 1 Nov 2018), because the hydroxychloroquine report in post # 1,027 of this thread, as will be shown, links to Raoult, who did not include zinc, though the tripartite Zelenko protocol did include zinc, which is anti-Zika.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 24, 2020)

Some discourse on the report in post #1,028 for the 483A mutation at Avian Flu Talk, who first posted the report, states ‘....Who the hell are preprints. Ignore it until Lancet or NEJM publish with peer review. The Boogie man. Designed to scare you.’

One would do better to look for previous connections to credibility. One of the authors of the controversial report also published on poliovirus.

Manickavsagam P / Poliovirus (Mar 2020)








						Immune predictors of oral poliovirus vaccine immunogenicity among infants in South India - PubMed
					

Identification of the causes of poor oral vaccine immunogenicity in low-income countries might lead to more effective vaccines. We measured mucosal and systemic immune parameters at the time of vaccination with oral poliovirus vaccine (OPV) in 292 Indian infants aged 6-11 months, including...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




On 15 Mar 2020, this report linked the V283A mutation:









						Emergence of RBD mutations in circulating SARS-CoV-2 strains enhancing the structural stability and human ACE2 receptor affinity of the spike protein
					

A novel coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 is associated with the current global pandemic of Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19). Spike protein receptor-binding domain (RBD) of SARS-CoV-2 is the critical determinant of viral tropism and infectivity. To investigate whether the mutations in the RBD have...




					www.biorxiv.org
				



’....13 V483A and 7  G476S mutants from the U.S.A.....’

It would be interesting to know the geographical history of these 13 American mutants.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 24, 2020)

The above report, “Emergence of RBD Mutations,” suggests that the named strain for the V483A mutation may have come from Washington state:
’....WA-S106, 2/29
WA-S86, 3/1
WA-S19, 3/2
....
WA-UW244, 3/16
....the molecular dynamics simulations also indicated that it would be difficult for bat SARS-like CoV to infect humans. However, the pangolin CoV is potentially infectious to humans....an enhancement of the SARS-CoV-2 binding affinity to human ACE2 receptor reveals higher infectivity of the mutant strains.

It should be noted that the mutation V367F enhancing the affinity was found in six strains: one in Hong Kong and five in France. AsRBD is conserved in SARS-CoV-2, the coincidence of six strains with the same mutation across the geographic distance indicates that this mutant may have evolved to be mor robust and that these strains originated as a novel sub-lineage given the close isolation dates (Jan 22 and 23, respectively). Combined with epidemiological data, mutation surveillance is of critical importance as it can reveal more exact transmission routes of the epidemic and provide early warning for additional outbreaks.
....
Since the RBD contains important antigenic epitomes, frequent mutations in RBD, especially those which change the amino acid properties, may weaken the binding affinity of the antibody raised against the prototype strain. This may lead to decreased vaccine efficacy and should be further validated.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 24, 2020)

If in the above excerpt, WA-S106, 2/29 represents “Washington-S106,” then the tentative date of 2/29 may be compared to our trajectory of 28 Feb, at post #555 of this thread which mentions Grant County, Washington for feline leukemia virus in (the then) suspected intermediate COVID-19 host, painted turtle, Chrysemys picta:




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

The chiinese eat all kinds of exotic foods......and live with pigs in many cases....the source of most of the flu viruses that travel around the world.  .Wuhan: Chinese scientists trace coronavirus to snakes - Breitbart So...Freer, TX is in trouble.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



‘Grant County’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 24, 2020)

For Grant County, Washibg


----------



## badger2 (Sep 24, 2020)

For Grant County, Washington, the highest number of cases were at Moses Lake:

granthealth.org/updates-for-covid-19-in-grant-county/
’....Moses Lake 876 cases.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 24, 2020)

We’ll try other versions of the URL, even though the software will capitalize what is not capitalized:





__





						2020 Updates for COVID-19 in Grant County, WA | Granthealth.org
					

This page includes COVID-19 updates for 2020 and will no longer be updated. For the latest information, please go to the latest COVID-19 updates page. Para traducir esta página a otro idioma, encuentre este botón en la parte inferior de la página.Щоб перекласти цю сторінку на іншу мову, знайдіть...




					granthealth.org
				







__





						2020 Updates for COVID-19 in Grant County, WA | Granthealth.org
					

This page includes COVID-19 updates for 2020 and will no longer be updated. For the latest information, please go to the latest COVID-19 updates page. Para traducir esta página a otro idioma, encuentre este botón en la parte inferior de la página.Щоб перекласти цю сторінку на іншу мову, знайдіть...




					www.granthealth.org


----------



## badger2 (Sep 24, 2020)

It is intriguing that the COVID-19 mutation V483A may be closely linked to a virus in Chrysemys Picts bellii, the same species that occurs in China. In the report at post #555, the location of the infected turtle was a small lake 1.3 miles from Potholes Reservoir, which reservoir is 7 miles south of Moses Lake.


----------



## Likkmee (Sep 24, 2020)

badger2 said:


> It is intriguing that the COVID-19 mutation V483A may be closely linked to a virus in Chrysemys Picts bellii, the same species that occurs in China. In the report at post #555, the location of the infected turtle was a small lake 1.3 miles from Potholes Reservoir, which reservoir is 7 miles south of Moses Lake.


It's a weapons depot !!! 
Remember so-called C19 has fingerprint characteristics of both SARS and AIDS, which can NEVER happen in a cave or pond....just sayin


----------



## badger2 (Sep 24, 2020)

Picta which we will spell out


----------



## badger2 (Sep 24, 2020)

The software keeps trying to spell p.i.c.t.a “correctly” as Picts, which is the name of a people in Scotland. The fingerprint characteristics we can agree on to the extent that retroviral env elements can integrate into the coronavirus genome. We are still not buying the lab-escapee scenario, but suggesting that the climate for these American H. Sapiens mutations is the same one that supports the suspected (currently somewhat debunked) COVID-19 intermediate host.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 24, 2020)

This happened to a painted turtle not far from Moses Lake:

FeLVs / Env Elements








						Endogenous env elements: partners in generation of pathogenic feline leukemia viruses - PubMed
					

Feline leukemia viruses (FeLVs), which are replication-competent oncoretroviruses of the domestic cat species, are contagiously transmitted in natural environments. They are capable of inducing either acute antiproliferative disease or, after prolonged latency, lymphoid malignancies in this...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Sep 26, 2020)

Establishing a turtle-cat investigative trajectory, this report from the New England Journal of Medicine includes authors from Tokyo, Japan and UW Madison, Wisconsin:

Transmission of SARS-CoV-2 in Domestic Cats


			https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc2013400
		

’....there is a public health need to recognize and further investigate the potential chain of human-cat-human transmission.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 26, 2020)

The NEJM  URL will function if typed in the space bar.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 26, 2020)

We will closely examine this preemptive racist article, reminiscent of blm’s preemptive racism: 

Black Doctors Unite to Vet COVID-19 Vaccine, Saying Trust in the FDA Has Been Threatened








						Black doctors unite to vet COVID-19 vaccine, saying trust in the FDA has been 'threatened'
					

A group of Black physicians have formed a task force to address vaccine hesitancy in the Black community. Dr. Uché Blackstock says it's "mission-critical" to stopping the pandemic.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Sep 26, 2020)

Even as an atheist, badger2 salutes Amy Coney Barrett....”stellar scholar and judge” with “unyielding loyalty to the constitution.” The dems plans to confiscate the female vote in the American suburbs has just been seriously compromised.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 27, 2020)

There is extra substance in this year’s flu vaccination. Although preemptively racist, the black doctors coalition is correct in attempting to ward off superstition, as we have already seen for African Ebola and Doctors Without Borders.

24 Sept 2020 Can the U.S. Avoid a ‘Twindemic’?








						Can the U.S. avoid a ‘twindemic’ of coronavirus and flu?
					

Experts warn that the United States could face a public health catastrophe in the fall. Can the worst-case scenario be averted?




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Sep 28, 2020)

Trump is supposedly particularly susceptible to this COVI—19 surge in Iowa and Wisconsin.
https://www.yahoo.com/huff post/trump-election-red-state-covid-surge-042208240.html
’....Trumpis particularly vulnerable in Iowa and Wisconsin.’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 28, 2020)

those with an iPad will likely opt for an actual keyboard sooner or later, and some may have already noticed that the machine tries to correct a word that needs no correction, especially when it sees a hyphen.









						COVID-19 Surging In Red States Just Weeks Before Election
					

The president has shrugged off the pandemic as a "blue state" problem. Now it's hitting Trump-supporting states hard.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Sep 28, 2020)

In post # 1,045, the argument is that blacks are an ignored group, while the article is clearly about r.e.i.f.y.i.n.g race rather than scientific facts. (This spelling of a word is how one can bypass the pathology of iPad software that thinks it knows what the victim-scapegoat is trying to write.) The object of this article is political racism, and nowhere does it mention important medical facts such as the degree to which blacks are susceptible to COVID-19. It is more interested in flaunting media misinformation about hydroxychloroquine, whereas we have already addressed on this thread the suspicious Recovery trial on which these black doctors are basing their argument.


----------



## Likkmee (Sep 28, 2020)

THREAD CLOSED. 1000 replies


----------



## badger2 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you for your fascism.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 28, 2020)

Inovio’s vaccine trial has hit a snag, requiring more questions from authorities. Herd immunity will require 70% of Brazil’s population to be protected.



			https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-dashes-herd-immunity-hopes-idUSKBN261014?feedType=mktg&feedName=topNews&WT.mc_id=Partner-Google


----------



## badger2 (Sep 28, 2020)

www. for ’In Brazil’s Amazon a COVID-19 Resurgence Dashes Herd Immunity’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 30, 2020)

We first mentioned dengue in this thread on 2 Jul 2020, post #667. The girl is under five years of age:

Covidengue Double Infection, Mexico








						A five-year-old girl is the second registered case of “COVIDengue”
					

Colima, Col. (September 25, 2020).- The Secretariat of Health and Social Welfare of Colima reported that a second case of the coexistence of the SARS-CoV-2 virus with the dengue virus, now called C…




					www.theyucatantimes.com
				



‘....municipality of Minatitlan, State of Colima, Mexico....’

post #667 COVID-19 Autopsies




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

Hallucinations included a rotating human head being nailed:  One day ago  COVID-19 Side Effect: Delirium https://www.msn.com/en-ca/health/medical/the-one-covid-19-side effect-that-s-terrifying-people/ar-BB167lcr?ocid=spartan-dhp-feeds



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




The megakaryocytes mentioned in COVID-19 autopsies (post #667) that are similar to dengue autopsies, are also mentioned at post #45 of this thread on 8Jul 2020 in relation to lupus (SLE):




__





						Hydroxychloroquine cuts Covid-19 death rate by 50%
					

A new study indicates hydroxychloroquine may reduce the Covid-19 death rate by 50%: https://nypost.com/2020/07/03/hydroxychloroquine-can-save-covid-19-patients-lives-study/ As a result, the FDA may reverse its disapproval of this drug.  The question remains whether it will cause serious...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Sep 30, 2020)

Before posting another link to covidengue, it should be note that delirium mentioned in post #667 also links covid-19 to dementia and one med used for it, memantine:

COVID-19 / Dementia / ACE2 / Memantine








						Potential role of memantine in the prevention and treatment of COVID-19: its antagonism of nicotinic acetylcholine receptors and beyond - PubMed
					

<span><b>Memantine, as an antagonist of α7-nAChR and NMDA receptors, may decrease ACE2 receptor expression and reduce oxidative stress and inflammation. Hence, memantine may potentially reduce SARS-CoV-2 virulence.</b> https://bit.ly/2AZHiV</span> …




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....memantine may decrease ACE2 expression....’


----------



## badger2 (Sep 30, 2020)

A dengue vaccine may have benefit in C-19 infection:

21 Sep 2020








						Reuters | Breaking International News & Views
					

Find latest news from every corner of the globe at Reuters.com, your online source for breaking international news coverage.




					in.reuters.com
				



’....Duke University....people with dengue antibodies in their blood can test falsely positive for COVID-19 antibodies even if they have never been infected with the coronavirus....this striking finding raises the intriguing possibility of an immunological cross-reactivity between dengue Flavivirus serotypes and SARS-CoV-2. “If proven correct, the hypothesis could mean that dengue vaccine could provide some level of protection against the coronavirus.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 1, 2020)

Fauci could not help but to be relieved somewhat that because the U.S. was not allowed into China to hunt for the C19 source in nature, he could use his time to develop vaccines. Nevertheless, the specter remains. It is unlikely that C19 can survive for long in water:

1 Oct 2020 COVID-19 Found in Minnesota








						Coronavirus detected in lake water, researchers find. Experts say don't panic.
					

“It’s highly unlikely that SARS-CoV-2 can survive in a body of water for very long,” one expert tells Yahoo Life.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 1, 2020)

The unfortunate politicizing of COVID-19 may include giving credit where very little is due:

29 Sep 2020 Veteran Who Voted for Trump Now Backs Biden


			https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/trump-voter-backs-Biden-covid-1—201741165.html
		

’....valley fever....’

This politicization does not mention the details of valley fever (Coccidioides infection), the patient’s (wife’s) lungs were already compromised before the COVID-19 infection.

We have already mentioned La Jolla in this thread (USMB search: La Jolla).

(2019) San Diego, La Jolla, Veterans Affairs Medical Center / Coccidioides / Azithromycin








						A 37-Year-Old Man With Pleuritic Chest Pain - PubMed
					

A 37-year-old man with poorly controlled type 2 diabetes presented with severe right-sided pleuritic chest pain, respiratory splinting, and cough. Two weeks earlier, he had been evaluated at an urgent care for cough and was prescribed a 5-day course of azithromycin for bronchitis. He then...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....meds included atorvastatin, lisinopril, metformin, saxagliptin....Coccidioides empyema that has failed to improve with tube Thor Acosta you and antifungal therapy....Our opinion, based on experience, is that Coccidioides infection elicits a uniquely intense inflammatory pleural reaction, compromising tissue integrity and increases the risk of surgical complications, namely bronchopneumonia fistula.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 1, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/huff post/trump-voter-backs-Biden-covid-19-201741165.html
if the URL fails to function, www. for “Veteran Who Voted for Trump Now Backs Biden After Wife Dies of COVID-19”


----------



## badger2 (Oct 1, 2020)

This new iPad is notoriously inept and will require an actual keyboard.
We’ll next show the connection between Coccidioides, Histoplasma, and Rhinolophus bats, which viral strains of the latter are closest in sequence similarity to SARS-CoV-2.

(2018) University of Colorado / Hydroxychloroquine / Coccidioides








						Miliary Histoplasmosis in a Patient with Rheumatoid Arthritis - PubMed
					

Miliary histoplasmosis is a rare presentation that may mimic miliary tuberculosis. We report a case of miliary histoplasmosis in a 52-year-old male who was being treated with hydroxychloroquine, methotrexate, and sulfasalazine for his rheumatoid arthritis and presented to the emergency...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Coccidioides complement immunofixation assay and Coccidioides IgM were positive....Histoplasma capsulatum was isolated....his therapy for rheumatoid arthritis comprised weekly methotrexate, daily hydroxychloroquine, and sulfasalazine. His symptoms were well controlled on this regimen. He also gave a history of rituximab for a year prior to presentation....He was started on amphotericin B. After one week, he was transitioned to oral fluconazole 400mg daily. His hypoxia resolved, and he was discharged home.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 1, 2020)

According to the Pubmed search engine, a report from 1978 mentions both Rhinolophus and Coccidioides, though to view the report costs $35.95, and the abstract does not mention the connection. Note that the azithromycin mentioned in post# 1,059, is a crucial factor in the deceptive design of UK’s Recovery trial for COVID-19, because it intentionally avoids testing of the Raoult protocol, already mentioned this thread.

(1978) Arizona / Rhinolophus / Coccidioides








						Isolation of coccidioides immitis from bat guano and preliminary findings on laboratory infectivity of bats with Coccidioides immitis - PubMed
					

Isolation of coccidioides immitis from bat guano and preliminary findings on laboratory infectivity of bats with Coccidioides immitis




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 1, 2020)

In post #1,059, the wife’s lung tissue being compromised was a pre-existing condition. Because llamas and alpacas also contract Coccidioides, there is scientific evidence that supports the altitudinal notion that flying before (or during?) her COVID-19 infection exacerbated susceptibility to the virus.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 2, 2020)

A new antibody directly attacks  COVID-19 mutation, D614G (aspartic acid to glycine), which arose around February 2020.

2 Oct 2020 Sorrento & ViralClear Explore Combination Coronavirus Treatments








						Sorrento & ViralClear Explore Combination Coronavirus Treatments
					

Sorrento (SRNE) collaborates with ViralClear Pharmaceuticals to evaluate the combination of antibody and antiviral assets against COVID-19.




					finance.yahoo.com
				



’....merimepodib for possible synergistic anti-viral effect....in combination with Gilman Sciences’ Remdesivir....COVI-AMG (STI 2020; Affinity Matured COVI-AMG)....as well as a D614G SARS-CoV-2 variant....STI 2020 at 500mg reduced virus load in hamster lungs to undetectable levels in 100% of animals.’

We mentioned D614G in posts #836 and #971.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 2, 2020)

However, as will be shown, merimepodib, an inosine monophosphate dehydrogenase inhibitor, links to chloroquine and HIV therapy.

Merimepodib / IMPDH Inhibition








						Low molecular weight indole fragments as IMPDH inhibitors - PubMed
					

The study of non-oxazole containing indole fragments as inhibitors of inosine monophosphate dehydrogenase (IMPDH) is described. The synthesis and in vitro inhibitory values for IMPDH II are discussed.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




We are still tracking the phenyl moiety as it relates to homosexuality in mice (previous messages) though its activity links also to IMPDH inhibition:

Inhibitors of IMPDH (Bristol-Meyers Squibb, Princeton)








						Inhibitors of inosine monophosphate dehydrogenase: SARs about the N-[3-Methoxy-4-(5-oxazolyl)phenyl moiety - PubMed
					

The first reported structure-activity relationships (SARs) about the N-[3-methoxy-4-(5-oxazolyl)phenyl moiety for a series of recently disclosed inosine monophosphate dehydrogenase (IMPDH) inhibitors are described. The syntheses and in vitro inhibitory values for IMPDH II, and T-cell...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....SARS (structure-activity relationships) about the N-[3-Methoxy-4-(5-oxazolyl) phenyl moiety....’

(to be continued)


----------



## badger2 (Oct 2, 2020)

To make the chloroquine connection to IMPDH inhibition, we first introduce didanosine:

IMPDH Inhibition / Didanosine








						Inhibitors of IMP dehydrogenase stimulate the phosphorylation of the anti-human immunodeficiency virus nucleosides 2',3'-dideoxyadenosine and 2',3'-dideoxyinosine - PubMed
					

2',3'-Dideoxyadenosine (ddAdo) and its deamination product 2',3'-dideoxyinosine (ddIno) (didanosine) inhibit the replication and infectivity of the human immunodeficiency virus (HIV) in a number of in vitro assay systems. Early clinical studies (phase I) have indicated a role for ddIno in the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....2’,3’-Dideoxyadenosine (ddAdo) and its deamination product 2’,3’-Dideoxyinosine (ddIno) (didanosine) inhibit the replication And infective the of the human immunodeficiency virus (HIV).’

Didanosine / Chloroquine (2001, Netherlands)








						The potential place of chloroquine in the treatment of HIV-1-infected patients - PubMed
					

in view of the above-given data, combination therapy with chloroquine warrants clinical studies in HIV-1-infected patients, mainly in the setting of resource-poor countries.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....We previously found its anti-HIV-1 activity to be additive to that of hydroxyurea plus didanosine combination.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 2, 2020)

The interesting structure-activity relationship of the phenyl moiety (post #1,065) compares with COVID-19 mutation (post #1,033) V367F, which enhances binding affinity of the antibody, also implicating a phenyl moiety. This mutation was found in six strains and as a novel sub-lineage mutation close in time.

In addition, when we add zinc as the third element in the Zelenko protocol which was zinc, hydroxychloroquine, and azithromycin (previous messages), there is a connection to merimepodib’s IMPDH inhibitory activity:

IMPDH / Zinc


			https://www.ncbi.nml.nih.gov/pubmed/10965596
		

’....the symmetrical and unsymmetrical bis(thiosemicarbazones) complexes of copper, nickel, zinc and cadmium have been examined....the regulatory enzyme of the de novo purine pathway, IMP dehydrogenase, appeared to be a major target of the complexes....these new derivatives demonstrated excellent activity against the growth of suspended lymphomas and leukemias....’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 3, 2020)

The President’s treatment at Walter Reed will be REGN-CoV2, and this is politically charged, because it has the potential to win more of the black vote: 

Regeneron Announces REGN-CoV2


			https://finance.yahoo.com/news/regenerate-announces-start-reign-cov2-110000458.html
		

’....REGN-CoV2’s two antibodies bind non-competitively to the critical receptor binding domain of the virus’s spike protein which diminishes the ability of mutant viruses to escape treatment and protects against spike variants that have arisen in the human population, as detailed in recent Science publications.’

Regeneron previously used the same technology and cocktail approach to develop REGN-EB3, a novel triple-antibody treatment for Ebola.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 3, 2020)

Trump’s latest gesture must have impressed Putin, whose daughter has also taken a bold experimental trajectory with the new Russian vaccine. As we have stated elsewhere, romance carries a different placard in the Latin and Slavic countries, and so by default, Trump’s REGN-CoV2 trajectory should win more of the US Hispanic vote. In addition, this report is from both Germany and Rocky Mountain Labs, Montana:

Oct 2019 (EPub Jul 2019) 
Anti-Ebola REGN-EB3 








						Therapeutic strategies to target the Ebola virus life cycle - PubMed
					

Following the Ebola virus disease epidemic in west Africa, there has been increased awareness of the need for improved therapies for emerging diseases, including viral haemorrhagic fevers such as those caused by Ebola virus and other filoviruses. Our continually improving understanding of the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Furthermore, with GTP inhibitors such as merimepodib and mycophenolic acid, one must consider possible effects on the many GTP-dependent host cell enzymes, some of which may function as proviral factors.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 3, 2020)

Putting to Rest the Lab Escapee Scenario of COVID-19

In the following exegesis of the receptor binding domain (RBD) of COVID-19, the evidence shows no genetic engineering:

May 2020  COVID-19 RBD








						Interaction of the spike protein RBD from SARS-CoV-2 with ACE2: Similarity with SARS-CoV, hot-spot analysis and effect of the receptor polymorphism - PubMed
					

The spread of COVID-19 caused by the SARS-CoV-2 outbreak has been growing since its first identification in December 2019. The publishing of the first SARS-CoV-2 genome made a valuable source of data to study the details about its phylogeny, evolution, and interaction with the host...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....No major divergence of the interaction interface of SARS-CoV-2 RBD with hACE2 was noticed from the similarity matrix analysis. This suggests that the molecular elements required for the binding with the receptor might also be involved in the interaction with other orthologous forms of ACE2 and that these elements are not optimized specifically for the human form. Therefore it is unlikely that the interface of RBD from SARS-CoV-2 is a result of human intervention via genetic engineering aiming to increase the affinity toward ACE2. For example, residue E484 contributes unfavorably to the bonding energy with 2.24 kcal/mol due to an electrostatic repulsion with E75 from hACE2. This residue is an apparent choice for engineering a protein-protein complex with high affinity by substituting E484 with a polar residue. It is, however, noteworthy that the lesser homogeneity of the nodes of SARS-CoV-2 group, in comparison to SARS-CoV, may suggest a higher tolerance for the mutation of the new virus which would allow it to cross the species barrier more easily and to efficiently optimize the interaction in the host.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 3, 2020)

Current media is incorrect about FDA warnings concerning hydroxychloroquine. FDA relegated that decision to physician and patient only.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 5, 2020)

That Trump’s physician prescribed hydroxychloroquine is only part of the critique to dismiss his credibility. That he is also an osteopath is another unfounded critique. Here we dispel any doubts.

Trump’s antibody therapy was with REGN-CoV2, not only linking to anti-Ebola REGN-EB3, but also to bone morphogenetic proteins:

REGN-2477 / ACVR1 / BMPs / Rapamycin








						Therapeutic advances for blocking heterotopic ossification in fibrodysplasia ossificans progressiva - PubMed
					

Fibrodysplasia ossificans progressiva (FOP) is a rare genetic disease in which heterotopic bone forms in muscle and soft tissue, leading to joint dysfunction and significant disability. FOP is progressive and many patients are wheelchair-bound by the 3rd decade of life. FOP is caused by an...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....R206H mutation appears to change signaling specificity....overactivation of these intracellular signaling pathways occurs when canonical bone morphogenetic proteins (BMPs) bind to the mutated ACVR1 receptor.’

That Trump also received Remdesivir along with REGN-CoV2, indeed links as well to Ebola virus therapy:

Ebola Therapeutics








						The in vitro interaction of Trypanosoma cruzi bloodstream forms and mouse peritoneal macrophages - PubMed
					

The uptake and further development of bloodstream forms from T. cruzi Y and CL strains in mouse peritoneal macrophages have been investigated. Parasites from the Y strain (which present predominance of slender forms) are 20 to 30-fold more infective to macrophages than those from CL strain in...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....an interim analysis that showed superiority of these groups to ZMapp and remdesivir.’

Rapamycin (above) targets mTOR. Trump’s clinical obesity links precisely here, and his swift recovery should attract many non-blm obese black voters For 3 Nov 2020:

Sep 2020  COVID-19 / Obesity / mTOR as Culprit








						von Willebrand disease: Diagnosis and treatment, treatment of women, and genomic approach to diagnosis - PubMed
					

von Willebrand disease (VWD) is the most common inherited bleeding disorder. VWD is caused by deficiencies in von Willebrand factor (VWF), a critical adhesive haemostatic protein. This review provides an overview of VWD diagnosis and treatment, special considerations in treating women with VWD...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....In adipose tissues, ACE2 expression levels exceed those expressed in the lung.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 5, 2020)

The last entry was incorrectly transcribed.








						Obesity and COVID-19: The mTOR pathway as a possible culprit - PubMed
					

Obesity and COVID-19: The mTOR pathway as a possible culprit




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 5, 2020)

Ebola therapeutics (above) is also mistranscribed:








						Therapeutic strategies to target the Ebola virus life cycle - PubMed
					

Following the Ebola virus disease epidemic in west Africa, there has been increased awareness of the need for improved therapies for emerging diseases, including viral haemorrhagic fevers such as those caused by Ebola virus and other filoviruses. Our continually improving understanding of the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....showed superiority of these groups to ZMapp and Remdesivir.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 5, 2020)

Trump’s REGN-CoV2 links to BMPs. Here we show that Trump’s REGN-CoV2-BMP assemblage also links to Ruth Ginsberg’s pancreatic cancer.

Although Epstein’s book supposedly is not in the University of Wisconsin library system, a physical copy is indeed located at UW’s. northernmost campus. Quoting from a personal copy....

’A recurrent mutation in the BMP type 1 receptor, ACVR1, causes fibrodysplasia ossificans progressiva, a rare autosomal dominant disorder characterized by ectopic chondrogenesis and osteogenesis.
....
Mutations affecting the human BMP2/4 ligand andBMP 5/7 specific type I receptor lead to morphological defects such as brachydactyly and hereditary hemorrhagic telangiectasia, whereas mutations in the shared BMP type II receptor or the shared SMAD4 cause cancer.

Table 3-4
....ACVR1b: pancreatic carcinoma, specific type I receptor.’
(Epstein, Inborn Errors of Development, p. 40)


----------



## badger2 (Oct 6, 2020)

Trump’s antibody technology may also affect hyperlipidemic black voters.

COVID-19 / Hyperlipidemia








						Incidence and Risk Factors for Acute Kidney Injury and Its Effect on Mortality in Patients Hospitalized From COVID-19 - PubMed
					

Acute kidney injury is a common complication among hospitalized patients with COVID-19 infection. We found significantly higher odds of AKI with increasing age and among patients with hyperlipidemia, those with chronic kidney disease, and among African Americans. We demonstrate an independent...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Patients with AKI had significantly higher odds of mortality....this affect was proportional to the stage of AKI....370 patients....African-American descent.’

Hyperlipidemia / REGN-727








						Inhibition of pro-protein convertase subtilisin kexin 9 [corrected] (PCSK-9) as a treatment for hyperlipidaemia - PubMed
					

PCSK-9 inhibition is a potentially interesting novel addition to the armamentarium of LDL-C reducing drugs. Its effects in reducing LDL-C will need to be confirmed to reduce CVD events in large-scale clinical trials.




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....PCSK-9 mutations in familial hyperlipidemia.’

HIV / PCSK-9








						Current pharmacotherapy for the treatment of dyslipidemia associated with HIV infection - PubMed
					

<span><b>Introduction</b>: Cardiovascular disease is an important cause of morbidity and mortality in persons with human immunodeficiency virus (PWH). The risk of atherosclerotic cardiovascular disease (ASCVD) is higher in PWH compared to uninfected persons. Dyslipidemia is a critical link in...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....cardiovascular disease is an important cause of morbidity And mortality in persons with HIV....PCSK-9 inhibitors are reviewed  (Gilead Sciences, Janssen Pharmaceuticals).’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 6, 2020)

Janssen Pharmeceuticals was mentioned in posts #255 &256, the link is also Johnson and Johnson, HIV, etc.




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

This was posted @ AFT one minute ago: Totally Misery -- Scene from a Chinese Hospital Twitter



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 6, 2020)

Probably the most scarey thing currently is to watch college-educated white females taking the dem bait and going for Biden. We must write it this way, otherwise apple’s stupid software will tweak: No, o.s.t.e.o in the most scientific sense of the word, precisely due to bone morphogenetic proteins and their implicating genes.

Trump’s Doctor a DO








						Trump's doctor may be the first osteopathic physician to serve as president's top healer
					

With Trump's doctor Sean Conley in the spotlight, a New Mexico physician explains what osteopathic medicine is and the difference between a DO and MD.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 6, 2020)

Trump’s REGN-COV2 was added to the RECOVERY Trial in Sep 2020. Already shown were pathologies linked to the RECOVERY Trial in post 1,027.
https://www.usmessage board.com/threads/snake-meat-source-of-chinese-virus.802608/page-52#post-25539892

REGN-COV2








						Casirivimab/imdevimab - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




RECOVERY Trial








						RECOVERY Trial - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Trump was also taking zinc, which links Zelenko’s tripartite protocol, not simply Raoult’s protocol, which was only the duo, hydroxychloroquine and Azithromycin.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 6, 2020)

__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

We link anti-inflammatory activity of baricitinib use in COVID-19 therapy to the plant genus, Salvia. Like chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine, baricitinib is used in lupus (CLE & SLE) treatment.  14 Sep 2020 Baricitinib / Anti-Inflammatory...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## badger2 (Oct 6, 2020)

A DO from Las Cruces is now explaining things in the media. We first noticed Epstein’s Inborn Errors of Development in the Medical Library of the University of New Mexico, Albuquerque, circa 2006.

Here we link bone morphogenetic protein to COVID-19 via pulmonary hypertension:

Bone Morphogenetic Protein / Pulmonary Hypertension


			https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/15005857
		


Pulmonary Hypertension / COVID-19








						Adult congenital heart disease and the COVID-19 pandemic - PubMed
					

Adults with congenital heart disease (ACHD) may be at high risk in the case of COVID-19. Due to the heterogeneity of ACHD and secondary complications, risk profiles are, however, not uniform. This document aims to give an overview of relevant data and outline our pragmatic approach to disease...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....severe valvular disease or pulmonary hypertension as high-risk patients.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 6, 2020)

Primary pulmonary hypertension: molecular basis and potential for therapy - PubMed
					

Primary pulmonary hypertension (PPH) is defined clinically by sustained elevation of pulmonary arterial pressure without a demonstrable cause, and is a progressive, often-fatal disease. PPH can be associated with ingestion of appetite suppressants, human immunodeficiency virus infection and...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 6, 2020)

Here is a general outline of the two anti-covid-19 antibodies, REGN10933 & REGN10987:








						Study Assessing the Safety, Tolerability, Pharmacokinetics, and Immunogenicity of Repeated Subcutaneous Doses of Anti-Spike (S) SARS-CoV-2 Monoclonal Antibodies (REGN10933+REGN10987) in Adult Volunteers as Related to COVID-19 - Full Text View - Clini
					

Study Assessing the Safety, Tolerability, Pharmacokinetics, and Immunogenicity of Repeated Subcutaneous Doses of Anti-Spike (S) SARS-CoV-2 Monoclonal Antibodies (REGN10933+REGN10987) in Adult Volunteers as Related to COVID-19 - Full Text View.




					www.clinicaltrials.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 6, 2020)

Trump‘s early dismissal from Walter Reed resonates with the Palm Trial.

Palm Trial / REGN-EB3








						Independent Monitoring Board Recommends Early Termination of Ebola Therapeutics Trial in DRC Because of Favorable Results with Two of Four Candidates
					

The Pamoja Tulinde Maisha (PALM [together save lives]) study is a randomized, controlled trial of four investigational agents (ZMapp, remdesivir, mAb114 and REGN-EB3) for the treatment of patients with Ebola virus disease. The study began on November 20, 2018 in the Democratic Republic of the...




					www.niaid.nih.gov


----------



## badger2 (Oct 7, 2020)

Regarding the Chinese virus evolved from culinary promiscuity, one opportunist pathology is expressed here: “ I can’t tell you what to do except to revisit your religious beliefs and ask yourself what is right.” (Foege to Redfield, 2020)


----------



## badger2 (Oct 7, 2020)

Pfizer, Moderna announce 30 million doses for Nov and Dec:

6 Oct 2020  U.S. Vaccine Program








						U.S. vaccine program head Slaoui expects Pfizer, Moderna vaccine data readouts in November-December
					

Speaking at a symposium conducted by the Johns Hopkins University and the University of Washington, Slaoui said data readouts from leading vaccine developers are expected to come in three waves over the next several months.  The first wave would be coming from Pfizer and Moderna, both of which...




					www.yahoo.com.
				



’....there will be enough doses to immunize 30 million people between Nov and Dec.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 7, 2020)

Perusing Epstein’s Inborn Errors of Development, the bone morphogenetic protein mentioned on page 209 links to genes involved in sexual differentiation.

’Some Genes Involved in External Sexual Differentiation....Bone morphogenetic protein 4, Fgf10, Gli1, Hoxd13, and Ptch1, not implicated in sex differentiation, all showed increased expression in the Shh-treated (sonic hedgehog-treated) outgrowths (genital tubercles).’

Brachydactyly was mentioned in post #1,075. Epstein continues, p. 210:

’.... Multiple Hox genes are involved in sexual differentiation. Hypodactyly is a semi dominant mutation in mice. Due to the deficiency of Hox13. The homozygous embryos rarely survive to adulthood, but when they do they are infertile. Alfred expression of multiple Hoxd genes occur in the mouse mutation Ulnaless, and is associated with abnormalities of the penile bone. The Hoxd13 homozygous KOs (knockouts) are infertile and have altered penile bone. The compound double homozygous deficiency of Hoxa13 and Hoxd13 showed a complete absence of external genitalia, suggesting that they function in a redundant fashion....Patients with haploinsufficiency of HOXD complex had genital anomalies of small phallus, and no palpable testicles in one case and penoscrotal transposition with microbe is in a second case, as well as several limb abnormalities, while hand-foot-genital syndrome with male cryptorchidism and hypospadias is due to mutations in HOXA13.’


----------



## badger2 (Oct 7, 2020)

should read ‘altered expression.’

Continuing the o.s.t.e.o trajectory, bone morphogenetic protein 4 links to both COVID-19 and dengue virus autopsies:

Lyon, France (2008) BMP4 / Megakaryocytes








						BMP4 regulation of human megakaryocytic differentiation is involved in thrombopoietin signaling - PubMed
					

Activin A, BMP2, and BMP4, 3 members of the transforming growth factor-beta family, are involved in the regulation of hematopoiesis. Here, we explored the role of these molecules in human megakaryopoiesis using an in vitro serum-free assay. Our results highlight for the first time that, in the...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



’....Our results highlight for the first time that, in the absence of thrombopoietin, BMP4 is able to induce CD34(+) progenitor differentiation into megakaryocytes through all stages.’

Dengue Autopsy Similar to COVID-19 Autopsy




__





						Snake Meat......source of chinese virus
					

Hallucinations included a rotating human head being nailed:  One day ago  COVID-19 Side Effect: Delirium https://www.msn.com/en-ca/health/medical/the-one-covid-19-side effect-that-s-terrifying-people/ar-BB167lcr?ocid=spartan-dhp-feeds



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



’....the pattern was eerily similar....megakaryocytes....’


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 7, 2020)

*Threads need to stay "on-topic"..  This one is rambling thru many topics unrelated to the original.. Closed.. *


----------

